#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-10
<vubuntor541> C
<vubuntor541> Minh khong the khoi dong ubuntu duoc, lam sao de minh co the cuu data tu harddisk day?
<n2i|no_boot> vốn nó bị sao?
<vubuntor541> hom qua minh van dung binh thuong
<vubuntor541> sang nay khi bat len thi may co chay
<vubuntor541> nhung ko vao duoc man hinh login
<n2i|no_boot> thế nó vào đâu? :-/
<vubuntor541> den mot mat hinh trang
<vubuntor541> ko co gi ca
<vubuntor541> thuc ra minh moi cai lai ban ubuntu 64 nay
<vubuntor541> cai duoc 2 hom
<vubuntor541> tu truoc van dung ban 32 thi ko co van de gi ca
<vubuntor541> gio minh chi muon lay lai data roi se reinstall lai ban 32 thoi
<n2i|no_boot> :-/
<n2i|no_boot> data bỏ ở đâu? /home?
<vubuntor541> uh
<vubuntor541> minh dung ubuntu live cd de vao lay data
<vubuntor541> thay folder roi
<vubuntor541> nhung no ko cho copy
<n2i|no_boot> vậy là ok rồi!
<n2i|no_boot> :-/
<n2i|no_boot> không cho copy hay không cho ghi?
<vubuntor541> ko cho copy,
<n2i|no_boot> kiểm tra xem quyền đọc ghi của file/folder ấy thế nào?
<vubuntor541> tren folder no co dinh kem bieu tuong cam
<vubuntor541> khi minh click vao thi no thong bao la : contents could not be displayed
<n2i|no_boot> vubuntor541: lấy quyền root cấp lại quyền cho chúng đi
<vubuntor541> have no permissions
<n2i|no_boot> hmm
<vubuntor541> làm sao lấy lại quyền root
<vubuntor541> mình có thử sudo /sh/bash
<vubuntor541> trong terminal
<vubuntor541> nhung lại ko nhìn thấy data folder từ terminal
<vubuntor541> sudo /bin/bash chứ ko phải sudo /sh/bash [sorry]
<n2i|no_boot> cứ sudo là được thôi
<n2i|no_boot> cấp quyền đọc ghi cho user ubuntu là được
<n2i|no_boot> vốn hôm qua xài nó có vấn đề gì không?
<vubuntor541> ko bạn
<vubuntor541> làm sao mình có thể lấy quyền đọc ghi
<n2i|no_boot> lệnh chmod hoặc chown
<n2i|no_boot> muốn biết cách xài thì man nó nhé
<nobawk> sudo nautilus
<n2i|no_boot> :D
<n2i|no_boot> :-/ /me luôn phức tạp hóa vấn đề hay sao ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor541> minh dang thu sudo nautilus
<vubuntor541> với sudo nautilus mình đã có thể vào được folder và mở được file rồi
<vubuntor541> nhưng nó vẫn ko cho copy
<vubuntor541> [Error opening file: Permission denied]
<n2i|no_boot> ls thư mục đó coi quyền cái
<nobawk> copy trong cái sudo nautilus
<nobawk> ko dùng cửa sổ ở ngoài
<vubuntor541> minh dang lam
<n2i|no_boot> nobawk: /me muốn boot cái iso với grub2, tut chút với!
<nobawk> n2i|no_boot: cái đó ko biết á
<nobawk> n2i|no_boot: dùng grub 4 dos thì đơn giản
<n2i|no_boot> grub4dos là phải sang win á?
<n2i|no_boot> hồi đêm boot được bản desktop rồi
<n2i|no_boot> còn bản server chưa được :'(
<n2i|no_boot> không biết nó khác nhau chỗ nào khi boot nữa
<nobawk> nhét vô usb
<n2i|no_boot> (không có usb mới làm thế mờ :D)
<vubuntor541> mình không tìm thấy data từ terminal
<n2i|no_boot> ??
<anyoneofus> n2i|no_boot: ?
<anyoneofus> n2i|no_boot: tên lạ quá
 * n2i|no_boot là n2i mờ! :d
<nobawk> vubuntor541: làm thế kia ko đc?
<vubuntor541> tức là mình ko tìm thấy data từ terminal
<nobawk> đâu cần phải terminal?
<nobawk> dùng cái sudo nautilus để copy
<nobawk> thế thôi
<nobawk> ko thì đi fix cái lỗi ko boot đc
<nobawk> s/boot/hiện màn hình đăng nhập/
<vubuntor541> fix lỗi ko boot được như thế nào hả bạn
<nobawk> thì phảit ìm hiểu vì sao nó ko vào màn hình login đc
<nobawk> rồi mới biết sửa thế nào
<vubuntor541> ừ, mình cũng đang ko hiểu chỗ này đấy
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor541> khi start thì nó chỉ hiện ra biểu tượng ubuntu rồi vào màn hình đen ngòm
<nobawk> df -h
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> card đồ hoạ nvidia?
<vubuntor399> card ATI
<nobawk> có cài driver nguồn đóng ko?
<vubuntor399> ubuntu thông báo là card của mình ko có driver nguồn mở
<vubuntor399> cải nguồn đóng
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> really?
<nobawk> update xong là bị vậy hả?
 * nobawk nghĩ nghĩ
<vubuntor399> ừ
<vubuntor399> giờ mình định lấy lại data rồi reboot lại
<vubuntor399> cho mình hỏi vì sao trên trang ubuntu người ta chỉ recommend bản 32
<vubuntor399> mà ko recommend bản 64
<nobawk> nói chung dùng bản 64 nhiều vấn đề hơn
<nobawk> nên người ta ko recommend 64
<vubuntor399> khi mình dùng bản 32 trên system 64 thì thấy một số soft chạy có vấn đề
<vubuntor399> khi chuyển sang 64 thì các soft đó chạy tốt hơn
<vubuntor399> nhưng mình có vẻ bản 64 làm cho máy rất nóng
<nobawk> vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor399> máy nó nóng
<vubuntor399> quạt cứ vù vù
<nobawk> 09:04 <vubuntor399> khi mình dùng bản 32 trên system 64 thì thấy một số soft chạy có vấn đề <--?
<vubuntor399> ừ
<nobawk> thì cái đó phải xem thằgn nào chạy nhiều
<nobawk> thường là do firefox + flash plugin -> chặn flash
<vubuntor399> tức là khi nhiều ion phải ấn mấy lần mới ăn
<nobawk> bỏ mấy cái shiney đi
<vubuntor399> ừ firefox cũng ko mượt bằng chrome
<nobawk> biết bệnh của nó thì mượt
<vubuntor399> cảm ơn các bạn đã trợ giúp nhé
<vubuntor399> giờ mình phải out rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor399: bye
<vubuntor001> Hix
<vubuntor001> ko có Ziet ở đây nhỉ
<vubuntor001> http://www.google.com.vn/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ibus-unikey+not+work+webstorm
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey not work webstorm - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor813> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor509> ?
<vubuntor509> ban hoi
<vubuntor813> mình tải bất kì 1 cái phần mềm nào>
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor509> sao ha
<vubuntor813> có đuổi rar đều không thể ấy được
<anyoneofus> "ấy" là gì? ;))
<vubuntor509> uh
<vubuntor509> ban noi ky di
<vubuntor813> chẳng hạn ta giải nến
<vubuntor509> giai khong dc ha gi
<vubuntor813> phần mềm ai là triệu phú
<vubuntor813> nhưng khi ta ấn giải nến tại đây
<n2i> vubuntor813: sudo apt-get install unrar-free unrar
<vubuntor813> nó không ra cái gì
<n2i> cài xong, nhấn chuột phải rồi chọn extra here
<vubuntor509> ma ban cai unrar roi ha
<vubuntor509> ma ban thu voi cac file khac dc khong ha
<n2i> vubuntor @@
<vubuntor813> ko
<n2i> làm một chạc vubuntor :D
<vubuntor813> chỉ có duoi rar thôi
<vubuntor509> uh
<n2i> vubuntor813: chạy lệnh trên đi! done!
<nobawk> !ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ubot2> nobawk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> hố hố
<nobawk> !ure
<vubuntor813> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30 p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=vi_VN,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)  Error: /home/dragon/Bản tải về/ELECTRONICS WORKBENCH 5.12/SETUP.EXE: Can not open file as archive  Errors: 1
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor813> đây là lổi
<n2i> ợ, nhầm. tưởng bot thăng thiên rồi
<nobawk> cái kia là .exe
<nobawk> chứ có phải .rar đâu?
<vubuntor509> http://appnr.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Appnr - Get Ubuntu Applications! (at appnr.com)
<vubuntor509> vao do ma cai nha
<vubuntor813> cả rar nữa
<vubuntor813> exe nữa
<nobawk> cái kia là chạy trên win
<nobawk> mặc định ko chạy trên linux
<vubuntor813> a`
<vubuntor813> mình tải wine rồi
<vubuntor813> nhưng ko bieets cách sử dụng
<vubuntor660> sax
<vubuntor813> hjhj
<vubuntor813> chỉ giúp mình với
<vubuntor509> thi cai vao thoi\
<vubuntor813> cài xong
<vubuntor660> co ban nao o Q1 ko, di uong cafe di^^
<vubuntor509> ban vao kho cung co nua
<vubuntor813> áp dụng như thế nao? mói là vấn đề
<vubuntor509> ai cha cai nay ma cung uong cafe nua ha
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor660> sorry! ^^
<vubuntor509> thi cai xong ban nhap cai no nho click chon alow ...gi ay
<vubuntor660> minh co tao usb run live ubuntu 10.10 sai Qstart nhung khi chay thu thi man hinh den thui ak:(
<n2i> lười gúc gồ, lười đọc docs, lên hỏi những cái đã nói rất nhiều rồi, :( ghê
<nobawk> giải nén
<nobawk> rồi vào chuột phải chọn open with wine hay cái gì đó tương tự thế
<vubuntor509> :D
<vubuntor509> wine cai nay xai cung de ma
<vubuntor509> so la em co 3 o dia
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor509> cai U 10.04 va 10.10 len 2 o khac nhau
<n2i> 3 ổ đĩa?
<vubuntor509> gio em format mot cai 10.04 di
<n2i> hay 3 phân vùng?
<vubuntor509> 3phan vung em nham
<vubuntor509> xin loi
<n2i> (trình bày tiếp)
<vubuntor509> no la ext4
<vubuntor509> em muon dua ve ntfs dc khong
<n2i> ai cấm! :D format nó là xong
<n2i> nhưng đưa về làm gì khi mà không có ý định xài window?
<vubuntor509> ma format nhung no van la ext4 ma anh
<n2i> ( _ _ !)
<n2i> format bằng gì?
<vubuntor509> vi em cai win nua ma
<n2i> khi format chọ loại fs là gì?
<vubuntor509> trong ubuntu do
<n2i> trong ubuntu biết có bao nhiêu tool để format
<vubuntor509> ma em nhap phai ma anh
<n2i> :D
<n2i> (bó giò rồi)
<n2i> thế này nhé, cài gparted vào
<vubuntor509> la sao em lam khong dung ha anh
<vubuntor509> uh
<vubuntor509> em co cai ma anh
<n2i> bật nó lên, chọn đúng phân vùng cần format, chuột phải chọn format to...ntfs chẳng hạn
<n2i> xong!
<vubuntor509> uh
<vubuntor509> don gian vay ha anh
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor509> cam on anh nha
<n2i> lưu ý, nên umount mọi phân vùng khác trong lúc xài gparted
<n2i> không thì cũng chẳng sao, nhưng hơi phiền tí thôi
<vubuntor509> ?
 * n2i reboot!
<vubuntor509> anh noi ky ti di ha anh
<n2i> vubuntor509: làm như trên là ok rồi!
<n2i> 5' là ok! nhanh thì 3'
<n2i> nhưng nhớ chọn đúng phân vùng nhé! kẻo ốm đó!
<vubuntor509> uh
<vubuntor509> cam on may anh aha
<n2i> đoán nhé
<n2i> 2 phân vùng ext4?
<n2i> 1 ntfs?
<n2i> 1 Swap?
<vubuntor660> may anh co tai lieu danh cho nguoi moi sai ubuntu ko? cho em link down voi:(
<vubuntor509> da
<n2i> vubuntor660: trên forum có đấy!
<n2i> xem chỗ chứ ký của MrTux ý
<n2i> vubuntor509: vậy thì chẳng phải ngại gì cả
<n2i> có một phân vùng là đang xài = /, còn cái kia thì nhìn biết ngay
<tianbao> chào các bạn
<tianbao> có cai biết sử dụng Qcad kg cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor509> cai nay thay the autocad ben win do ha
<tianbao> làm cách nào để lật ngang trang giấy in trong Qcad vậy?
<tianbao> :-(
<vubuntor509> Qcad giong auticad do fai khong ban
<tianbao> ừ, tháy hơi giống, nhưng mình đều kg biết sử dụng, tại công ty có yêu cầu in file đó, nên mình chỉ xem phần in thôi
<tianbao> nhưng mà xem hoài kg sao lật trang in ngang được
<vubuntor509> cai nay minh biet toi no chua tung xai
<vubuntor509> doi may anh nao co xai se giup ban
<tianbao> :-(
<tianbao> heheh, minh lam được rồi
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor509> good
<n2i> tianbao: lam gi the?
<tianbao> à, chỉnh trang giấy ở Qcad đó mà
<tianbao> tại kg rành về đồ họa nên hơi khó khăn
<tianbao> các bạn cho hỏi 1 vấn đề
<tianbao> có ao biết cách làm ẩn đi mục add/remove trong ubuntu kg?
<C4NoC> chuột phải vào
<C4NoC> edit menu
<vubuntor509> muc add/remove cho nao nhi
<tianbao> có mục add/remove nằm ngay thanh menu
<tianbao> add thêm phần mềm hay remove phần mềm tích hợp sẳn trong ubuntu đó
<tianbao> mình muốn làm ẩn nó đi cho người sử dụng kg nhìn thấy
<n2i> edit menu ssi
<n2i> s/ssi/đi
<vubuntor773> I uninstalled every Keyring of Gnome, and now, I can't login. Help me
<vubuntor045> chào anh chi
<vubuntor045> em có mấy duôi swf dùng ứng dụng  nào của ubuntu thì xem được ạ
<C4NoC> flash
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor045> em thá»­ nha
<n2i> ai cấm :-/
<vubuntor045> chọn cái nào ạ
<vubuntor045> vlc em cài rồi nhưng không xem được
<n2i> vlc đâu có chơi với file flash
<n2i> cài adobe flash plugin vào
<n2i> bật firefox lên rồi kéo cái file swf vào
<vubuntor045> video em tải về
<[nobawk]> ai bao? vlc ko choi dc flash?
<[nobawk]> flv choi dc tat'
<[nobawk]> mien~ la` co' codec
<vubuntor045> đuôi swf
<vubuntor045> ok
<vubuntor045> cái này sẽ cài gói code hả anh
<n2i> [nobawk]: :-/ không nhớ là đã thử hay chưa
<vubuntor045> cài xong rồi
<n2i> ợ, nhầm, đang nói swf mà, có phải flv đâu?
<vubuntor045> dùng vlc xem được đuôi swf không anh
<vubuntor045> không xem được ạ
<n2i> vubuntor045: chắc là ko
<n2i> nhưng thử đi
<vubuntor045> không được ạ
<n2i> không thì mở bằng firefox
<n2i> có trình xem swf trong software center đó
<n2i> cài vào nếu muốn
<[nobawk]> chac' dc
<[nobawk]> mien~ la` co' codec
<vubuntor045> ok xem được bằng firefox rồi ạ
<vubuntor045> anh cho hỏi cầu nữa
<n2i> tùy thôi
<vubuntor045> em đăng ký ubuntu one rồi nhưng không biết sử dụng caí đó
<n2i> :-/
 * n2i chẳng có hứng xài cái đó
<n2i> chắc cũng giống như dropbox thôi
<n2i> nó có cái ubuntu one client ấy
<vubuntor483> dùng ubuntu one và dropbox chung có  sao không
<n2i> cũng không sao
<n2i> chỉ có điều hình như nếu thế thì sẽ có 4G lưu trữ nữa :-/
<vubuntor556> làm sao đóng 1 thư mục .rar trên ubuntu vậy
<n2i> ý là nén ấy à?
<vubuntor556> uhm
<n2i> chuột phải chọn compress
<vubuntor556> sao hok có .rar chi có .zip thế máy chạy = win có sài dc hok????
<n2i> zip? win xài zip vô tư mà
<n2i> từ vista trở đi thì WE đã có thể mở zip rồi thì phải mà
<vubuntor982> các bác cho em hỏi có cách nào kết nối từ máy dùng ubuntu vào 1 máy server domain khôgn vậy các bác
<vubuntor743> chào mọi người !
<vubuntor743> mình chỉ thấy là mọi người thường cài Win trc rồi mới cài thêm Ubuntu (wubi/ sog sog) có trường hợp ngược lại k ạ
<vubuntor743> nếu có mong các bạn hướng dẫn với ạ
<vubuntor982> thì bác cứ cài xem nhưu làm chuột bạch đi
<vubuntor743> how to ?
<GeekComp> ngc lại đây
<vubuntor743> thế ạ, bạn chỉ rõ hơn có đc k ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor743: đã xem kĩ wiki chưa
<vubuntor743> đã nhưng mà chưa kĩ, chỉ thấy qua là mới ở vế phải thôi à :D
<vubuntor743> có j sai sót mong đc lượng thứ
<vubuntor743> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012942741560552059817%3Ap1mb9c3serm&ie=UTF-8&q=c%C3%A0i+%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t+win+tr%C3%AAn+ubuntu&sa=T%C3%ACm+ki%E1%BA%BFm
<bksupybot> Title: cài đặt win trên ubuntu - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor743> đã tìm trên wiki & google nhưng mà chỉ thấy cài Ubuntu trên Win thôi ạ
<vubuntor743> chứ chiều ngược lại mình tìm chưa ra :D
<vubuntor743> tiện đây cho mình hỏi thêm câu nữa
<vubuntor743> bữa trc mình có set up ubuntu trên máy ( máy có thông báo là khởi động lại sau khi cài xong ) nhưng mà khi khởi động thì lại k lên
<vubuntor743> nó báo lỗi này ạ
<vubuntor982> các bác cho em hỏi có cách nào kết nối từ máy dùng ubuntu vào 1 máy server domain khôgn vậy các bác
<vubuntor743> CLIENT MAC ADDRESS:  Địa chỉ mac CUID dãy số j j đấy PXE-EB7: Missing MTFTP server IP address
<vubuntor743> ai rảnh cho mình xin cái nick yahoo giúp mình với ạ
<GeekComp> theo nội quy thì ko support  qua yahoo
<vubuntor743> đã hiểu ạ, thế bạn có thể support mình ở cái nick này đc k
<GeekComp> bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi ở đây
<GeekComp> ai biết thì sẽ trả lời cho bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor982: kết nối ubuntu đến domain server là sao?
<vubuntor743> ok ạ. mình muốn hỏi là máy mình đã cài đặt Ubuntu rồi bây giờ mình muốn cài Win lên trên Ubuntu có đc k ?
<GeekComp> uyn trên u thì phải cài mays ảo
<vubuntor743> trên vmware à
<GeekComp> va khong hiện ra ngoài menu boot đâu
<GeekComp> vubuntor743: vì sao bạn muốn hỏi thế?
<vubuntor743> mình nghĩ nó cũng hay hay nên nghĩ chiều ngược lại sẽ ntn
<vubuntor743> với lại có nhiều thứ trên win vẫn muốn dùng mà ubuntu lại k support đc
<GeekComp> bạn cài wine là được thôi
<GeekComp> không thì cài //
<vubuntor743> cái j cũng chạy được trên wine à bạn
<vubuntor743> mình chỉ với thử M$O 03 thôi, nhưng mà do chạy qua trung gian nên cũng k đc mượt lắm ạ :D
<vubuntor982> GeekComp : Có nghĩa mình đang dùng ubuntu nhưng máy ở cơ quan là dùng 1 server 2003 và dùng domain
<vubuntor982> vậy bây giờ mình muốn kết nối đến máy win server đó thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor982> vì trên máy server đó có tài liệu mình cần dùng
<vubuntor743> bữa trc mình có set up ubuntu trên máy ( máy có thông báo là khởi động lại sau khi cài xong ) nhưng mà khi khởi động thì lại k lên
<vubuntor743> CLIENT MAC ADDRESS:  Địa chỉ mac CUID dãy số j j đấy PXE-EB7: Missing MTFTP server IP address
<vubuntor844> hôm trước xem giới thiệu Ubuntu trên VTV2, thấy hay quá nên quyết tâm tìm hiểu và chuyển sang ubuntu. Cho mình hỏi nếu người chưa biết gì về ubuntu thì cần làm những việc gì để học và thử?
<vubuntor743> đây bạn http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor844> cảm ơn nhiều nha
<vubuntor844> chúc cộng đồng ubuntu ngày càng phát triển
<vubuntor743> bữa trc mình có set up ubuntu trên máy ( máy có thông báo là khởi động lại sau khi cài xong ) nhưng mà khi khởi động thì lại k lên
<vubuntor743> CLIENT MAC ADDRESS:  Địa chỉ mac CUID dãy số j j đấy PXE-EB7: Missing MTFTP server IP address
<vubuntor743> mắc phải cái lỗi như trên
<vubuntor743> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor184> hi ca nha
<nobawk> ahn ac ih
<vubuntor422> hem co ai het
<vubuntor971> hi
<vubuntor971> co may anh viet nam o day ko?
<n2i|zZz> Không, toàn Tây vs Tàu không à!:-[
<vubuntor152> anh tux có ở dó ko anh?
<n2i> không
<vubuntor152> hi
<n2i> thật mà
<vubuntor152> ok
<vubuntor152> anh n2i cho em hỏi chút được ko anh?
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor152> em đang sử dụng awn
<vubuntor152> em mún add thêm các tiện ích vào nó
<vubuntor152> nhưng vào trong awn setting ko có?
<vubuntor152> anh có thể chỉ giúp em ko?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> Sao lại đi hỏi mấy vụ này nhỉ
<n2i> add thêm tiện ích?
<n2i> kiểu nào?
<vubuntor483> hah
<vubuntor483> add duoc ma
<vubuntor152> ví dụ cho thêm firefox vào cái thanh awn ấy
<n2i> coi nó có mấy vụ kiểu plugin không?
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor152> ko hỉu lun
<n2i> túm icon của ff kéo vào nó
<vubuntor152> ko được
<vubuntor483> fai chi dung dan nua nha
<vubuntor152> ko kéo được mới đau chứ
<vubuntor483> sao lai khong dc ha
<vubuntor152> em kéo nó vào mà ko được
<vubuntor483> khong co keo dc dau
<vubuntor483> vao phan setting  co cho do
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> 2 ông này đồng thanh nói một câu sao ta?
<vubuntor152> applets mà ko thấy thằng firefox ddâu cả
<vubuntor152> hjc
<vubuntor152> cả thăng pugin nữa
<vubuntor152> ko có ai sao?
<n2i> (mấy cái này.../me không có xài, không ngồi đoán nó thế nào mà chỉ được :D)
<vubuntor152> ặc
<vubuntor152> hjc
<n2i> vubuntor152: ặc cái zề?
<vubuntor152> ko làm được
<n2i> màn hình bọn tui toàn dạng tối thui. nền đen chữ trắng thì sao mà chỉ được cho cậu :-/
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor152> uhm
<vubuntor152> dù sao cũng cảm ơn mọi người
<n2i> ấy là nói thế, chứ /me cũng không hẳn nền là nền đen chữ trắng đâu đó,  kẻo bị ném gạch á
<vubuntor152> tớ mò tí nũa xem sao
<n2i> (chắc phải kiếm tiền mua cái máy mạnh hơn, làm mấy vụ giao diện thế này để mà giải đáp quá @@ vỡ mặt :D)
<n2i> vubuntor152: thế này nè
<n2i> vubuntor152: ping
<thanh> chuyen gi vay
<n2i> thanh: :-/ cậu hỏi ai thế?
<vubuntor152> co ai bit awn ko?
<n2i> vubuntor152: trong tab: task manager của AWN setting có nút add đó
<n2i> cứ thế add vào thôi
<vubuntor152> thử rùi
<vubuntor152> trong đó ko thấy có fifox
<thanh> ban oi ban phai dan den file chay chu
<vubuntor152> ko thấy fifefox hay pugin trong đó mà
 * nobawk lỗi thời bò đi :3
<thanh> ack
<n2i> vubuntor152: như thanh  nói ý
<thanh> cho comand day
<n2i> demo nhá
<thanh> cay browse no
<n2i> thêm tên vào, FireFox Web Brower
<thanh> cau browse no
<n2i> command: firefox
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> icon thì có khi khỏi cần, đánh đúng lệnh là nó tự nhận icon luôn á, ngon ghê! :D
<n2i> nobawk: :-/
<thanh> :D
<n2i> đú xài awn thử
<nobawk> đú đi đú đi
<n2i> nhưng mấy chú này chỉ cho đẹp thôi, không tiện lắm
 * nobawk đã qua cái thời đú ;3
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> bi h cứ cái nào nhẹ
<nobawk> tiện
<nobawk> ko cần đẹp
<nobawk> miễn mà meet my demand :3
<n2i> cái gnome-do ấy launch app được, hay hơn
 * nobawk anti-gnome :3
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor152> ko làm được
<vubuntor152> ức chês quá
<vubuntor152> bực mnihf rồi
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor152> hjc
<nobawk> cũng ko dùng gnome-do nốt lolz
<nobawk> vubuntor152: yeah, gỡ ubuntu cài windows đỡ bực mình
<n2i> cứ rê chuột hoài à?
<thanh> sao van khong dc ah
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> awn fức tạp
<nobawk> các bạn nhỉ
<thanh> bo tay
<thanh> don gian ma
<nobawk> .g add program awn
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ
<thanh> dung phuc tap qua can de
<nobawk> .g awn tutorial
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=212&page=1&isLive=true
<bksupybot> Title: Avant Window Navigator Forum - Detailed Awn tutorial for Ubuntu Feisty (at www.planetblur.org)
<nobawk> :3
<thanh> :3
<nobawk> lâu lâu mới đuổi khách đc 1 phát
 * nobawk may mà vẫn chưa mất nghề :3
<thanh> ack
<n2i> :D
<thanh> :D
<nobawk> có bạn nào nghe quick & snow ko
<thanh> khong
<nobawk> okay
<n2i> nobawk: lâu lâu cũng có nghe
<n2i> tải về nghe á
<nobawk> n2i: có muốn tải ko
<n2i> @@ ơ chạy rồi à? :-/
<nobawk> n2i: mình có script auto download nè
<n2i> mau nản thế :D
<nobawk> n2i: chạy từ nãy rồi :P
<n2i> Æ¡, cho xin!
<nobawk> à mà thôi
<nobawk> ko cho
<n2i> :(
<nobawk> nhỡ sập trang đó mình hết down
<nobawk> để mình down xong đã há há
<n2i> coi kìa, khoe xong lấy thèm người ta rồi bảo không cho @@
<nobawk> n2i: hehe
<n2i> hớ hớ, thế có gọi thằng aria2 ra làm thằng tải không?
<nobawk> n2i: ko
<nobawk> n2i: mạng ngon là cứ 300k/s
<nobawk> cần gì phải aria nữa
<n2i> ờ, thế thì cũng ổn quá rồi
<nobawk> n2i: mà cũng phải thương cái host
<nobawk> n2i: down nhanh quá sao thằng khác down?
<n2i> hic
<nobawk> thoai thế ko share cho n2i đc :3
<n2i> (mình thấy awn kéo thả vô tư mà, lol vãi bạn hồi nãy)
<n2i> :X
<n2i> Sao vậy cà?
<nobawk> down sụp host người ta chứ sao
<n2i> ớ, yên tâm
<n2i> trước khi host họ sụp thì máy mình phải sụp trước ấy chứ :D
<n2i> nên khoản này là hi hữu, khỏi lo á
<nobawk> n2i: nói chung chưa hoàn thiện lắm nên mình chưa muốn share :D
<nobawk> n2i: cứ tà tà
<n2i> @@
<kingofmakai> có ai không
<kingofmakai> cho em hỏi cái này chút ạ
<n2i> lâu ngày nhỉ
<kingofmakai> yeah
<kingofmakai> ôn thi
<kingofmakai> :(
<kingofmakai> dạo này mạng của máy /me bị điên
<kingofmakai> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3356/networkconnections001.png
<kingofmakai> network của /me có 2 cái này
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa thì cái wired network nó tự động connect
<n2i> 2 months ago hố hố
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> chào anh em, anh em cho hỏi skype của ubuntu có sử dụng webcam được kg nhỉ
<n2i> vô tư thì phải
<n2i> nhưng phải biết chỉnh cơ
<tianbao> bie1t chỉnh là sao?
<tianbao> bạn có thể chỉ mình kg
<n2i> chỗ chọn video ấy
<n2i> nói chung select mấy cái đó là được á
<tianbao> video của skype
<vubuntor257> hello
<vubuntor257> có ai ở nhà ko?
<n2i> lạnh thế này không ở nhà thì ở đâu :D
<vubuntor257> có người rùi
<vubuntor257> tưởng ko có ai
<vubuntor257> :D
<vubuntor257> mình bi mất thanh taskbar
<vubuntor257> làm thế nào để hiện nên giờ
<n2i> báo công an tìm lại
<vubuntor257> mong cả nhà giúp đỡ
<vubuntor257> ac
<n2i> atl+f2: gnome-panel
<n2i> làm gì mà mất được?
<nobawk> chắc bạn ý nhỡ tay xoá mất 1 thanh :3
<vubuntor257> cái thank bên dưới màn hình ấy
<vubuntor257> mà có các cửa sổ các màn hình destop ấy
<nobawk> ờ
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> n2i: chỉ cho bạn kia đi, lâu lắmrồi mình ko dùng panel :3
<n2i> chuột phải vào panel trên, chọn new panel
<vubuntor257> hjc
<n2i> sau đó chuột phải vào panel mới tạo ra, chọn add to panel. chọn window list
<vubuntor257> hi
<vubuntor257> được rùi anh em
<n2i> thử đi, còn nhiều cái hay đó
<vubuntor257> thank n2i nhé
<n2i> phổng mũi chưa! :D
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> cái gnome-panel lúc nào cũng on top
<vubuntor257> đúng rùi
<n2i> ghét, muốn disable alway on top đi mà tìm trong gconf không thấy có
<n2i> muốn disable cái gnome-panel đi thì alt-f2 cũng tịt luôn
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor257> hjc
<vubuntor257> đúng vậy
<n2i> (ghét vụ depen kiểu này của ubuntu)
<n2i> nhưng vẫn xài nó vì làm cái gì cũng khá dễ, ngoài vụ disable gnome-panel :D
<vubuntor257> cái thanh MAC đẹp ghê
<vubuntor257> có cái nào làm cái giống như MAC ko nhỉ?
<CoconutC1ab> cái Alt-F2 là gọi gnome-panel để nó hiện menu
<CoconutC1ab> gnome nó thế
<n2i> CoconutC1ab: có gợi ý gì hem?
<vubuntor257> mình thấy một số bạn vẫn bỏ được cái top đó mà
<n2i> bỏ được là sao?
<n2i> là những cửa sổ khác có thể ngồi trên nó á?
<vubuntor257> thấy mấy cái ảnh các bạn post lên diễn đàn
<vubuntor257> thấy mất cái đó mà
<n2i> (chắc gì mấy cụ xài U)
<n2i> disanle cũng được
<n2i> nhưng mà nó lôi cả thằng alt+f2, f1 đi luôn á
<CoconutC1ab> disable gì, kill nó thôi
<n2i> CoconutC1ab: login vào là phải kill?
<CoconutC1ab> vào gconf, đâu trong mục session bỏ cái gnome panel đi
<vubuntor257> ubuntu có chơi được aoe ko nhỉ?
<n2i> thì đó, nó lôi cả alt+f2 mất luôn :(
<n2i> vubuntor257: vụ gì thế?
<n2i> lại chán đời, lol
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> fsck TuxChanDoi
<vubuntor257> em đi giặt quần áo đây
<vubuntor257> lạnh quas
<vubuntor257> nhưng vẫn phải đi
<vubuntor257> hjc
<vubuntor257> gặp các pác sau nhé
<n2i> (mới startx lên cái > ~250MB RAM @@)
<boy9000> có ai ko e hỏi tý
<n2i> không có ai
<boy9000> alu
<n2i> amen
<boy9000> em bây h cài WinXP trên ổ c
<boy9000> win 7 trên ổ D
<n2i> tất nhiên
<n2i> ò
<boy9000> U trên ổ E
<boy9000> bây h muốn ghost lại 2 win kia
<n2i> thì cứ làm
<boy9000> thì em phải chỉnh boot menu ở hệ diều hành nào
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> ubuntu
<boy9000> ừm
<boy9000> trên wiki có hưỡng dẫn nhưng chỉ hướng dẫn chỉnh boot menu cho 1 trong 2 cái
<n2i> :-/
<boy9000> giờ e chạy cả 2 chả bít chỉnh cái nào
<n2i> cũng là ubuntu
<boy9000> cũng là nghĩa là sao
<n2i> thì cứ chỉnh ở ubuntu thôi
<boy9000> =.='
<kingofmakai> nói chung thế này
<kingofmakai> chỉ có Ubuntu mới nhận Windows
<boy9000> ông anh có nhầm ko
<kingofmakai> thằng Win nó ngu lắm, không nhận Ubuntu đâu
<boy9000> em thử rồi
<boy9000> cài ubuntu
<kingofmakai> nếu chỉnh menu boot ở Win thì nghỉ chơi Ubuntu
<boy9000> dùng wubi mà
<n2i> thử thế nào?
<n2i> đã bảo rồi
<boy9000> cài u trên ổ e = ưubi
<boy9000> ssau đó
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> lol
<n2i> vậy thôi
<kingofmakai> thế thì phải nói là dùng wubi chứ
<boy9000> ghost lại
<kingofmakai> wubi thì không biết
<n2i> cài bằng wubi thì hết thuốc
<boy9000> ý
<boy9000> em quên
<kingofmakai> :))
<boy9000> già rồi nó lẩm cẩm các anh thông cảm
<boy9000> hic
<n2i> boy9000: túm lại là thế nào?
<boy9000> là cài cả 2 win rồi
<boy9000> cài thêm ubuntu = wubi
<n2i> giờ làm thêm cái ubuntu nữa
<boy9000> giờ mún ghost lại 2 cái kia
<n2i> có sao đâu, đừng cài bằng  wubi
<boy9000> mà trong menu boot vẫn có 2 cái kia
<n2i> cài bằng wubi thì U cũng như một phần mềm của win
<n2i> muốn ghost lại có thì thử tạo bản ghót có u đi :D
<boy9000> her
<boy9000> tính thế rồi
<boy9000> đang chuẩn bị làm đêy
<n2i> thế này
<boy9000> mỗi lần là ghost 3 luotj á
<n2i> tiếc thương gì mà phải cài bằng wubi?
<n2i> cài thẳng đi
<n2i> chứ sao lại xài tới 2 win vậy?
<boy9000> ờ
<boy9000> hic
<n2i> cả 2 cái đều bản quyền, không xài sợ phí à? :D
<boy9000> mình xài mỗi XP quen rồi
<boy9000> ôi dào
<boy9000> key free mà
<boy9000> xài tẹt ga đê
<n2i> 6k/release hả? :D
<boy9000> her
<kingofmakai> chắc là chôm được cái tài khoản technet
<n2i> free as free milk
<boy9000> MSDN AA
<n2i> thôi, UT, kệ mấy ông
<n2i> đấy, có sai đâu
 * kingofmakai không connect được 
<boy9000> thế thôi
<boy9000> hay thich bỏ 150 USD để mua cái vớ vẩn này á (Win) họa có ngu á
<n2i> vớ vẩn thì vứt đi, xài chi :D
<boy9000> co key thì xài tạm, chứ ko thì crack thôi
<boy9000> her
<boy9000> quen quá
<boy9000> ko bỏ dc
<n2i> xài U thôi cho đỡ vớ vẩn
<boy9000> hu hu
<n2i> (càng quen càng dễ bỏ :D)
<boy9000> cái u xem youtu be mà load 80% CPU
<boy9000> hic
<boy9000> nhiệt đọ lên đến hơn 80 á
<boy9000> vẫn chưa nghe nhạc trên web
<n2i> boy9000: tại thằng flash chứ tại gì U?
<boy9000> và quan trọng là bài tập và kiểm tra thì xài toàn thư viện DLL của win
<n2i> thích thì tải về rồi coi
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> ghét mấy cái trường như thế :D
<boy9000> bỏ win = chết toi á
<boy9000> hic
<boy9000> chịu
<boy9000> mình xài XP
<boy9000> hack này
<boy9000> phá này
<boy9000> nói chung quen cái câu trúc của XP còn hơn cả cái cơ thể mình
<boy9000> (chưa có ny ko thì có khi con thao XP hơn than thể nó măt)
<boy9000> (chưa có ny ko thì có khi con thao XP hơn thân thể nó mất)
<boy9000> =.="
<boy9000> ý mà ông anh
<boy9000> câu "free as free milk" có nghĩa là gì nhỉ
<boy9000> đâu rồi
<kingofmakai> .g MILK
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1013753/
<bksupybot> Title: Milk (2008) - IMDb (at www.imdb.com)
<kingofmakai> uầy
<kingofmakai> google Milk xem là gì
<n2i> gg đê
<boy9000> sữa thì phải
<n2i> .g free as free milk
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/free_as_in_free_milk
<bksupybot> Title: Free as in free milk (at www.freesoftwaremagazine.com)
<n2i> ấy
<n2i> đọc thử đi
<n2i> không biết có đúng không nữa :-/
<boy9000> @.@
<boy9000> thôi ngủ
<boy9000> nhìn mà hoa mắt
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-11
<vubuntor904> tui co down gnomebaker-0.6.4.tar.gz ve roi`, xa nen bang lenh extract here gio` ko biet lam sao de cai vao ubuntu ca, ai chi~ voi
<n2i> cái đó là cái gì zề?
<n2i> trong đó có file README ấy
<vubuntor904> phan mem ghi dia ay'
<n2i> thảo nào nghe quen quen
<n2i> sao không cài từ trong software center?
<vubuntor904> ko bik @@
<n2i> vào đó cài cho an toàn
<n2i> ha
<vubuntor904> chi tui voi :D
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor904> moi cai` ubuntu thoi ma :D
<n2i> đùa hay thật đó pa?
<vubuntor904> that ~.~
<vubuntor904> bik hoi chi chaj` ^^
<n2i> rê chuột lên menu Application
<vubuntor904> a`
<vubuntor904> thay roai`
<n2i> đánh tên vào
<n2i> kiếm
<vubuntor760> cho hoi~ phan mem` ho~ tro download nao xai dc tren ubuntu vay :D
<vubuntor760> cho hoi~ phan mem` ho~ tro download nao xai dc tren ubuntu vay :D
<vubuntor760> ai chi minh choi game .exe tren ubuntu voi @@
<vubuntor455> co ai downduoc A Complete Beginner’s Manual for Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) chua vay
<vubuntor455> neu co xin gui cho minh theo email: manhhad32@gmail.com
<vubuntor455> xin chan thanh cam on
<ptkhanh> vubuntor455: bản eng?
<ptkhanh> g. ubuntu manual
<ptkhanh> .g ubuntu manual
<bkphenny> ptkhanh: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Manual - Home (at ubuntu-manual.org)
<tianbao> co ai su dung ban G OS giong minh kg vay? :-D
<tianbao> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<vubuntor455> minh moi bat dau tim hieu ubuntu
<vubuntor455> nhung dang su dung ver 9....
<vubuntor455> co cach nao update truc tiep dc ver moi nhat khong
<vubuntor455> ma khong can phai cai lai
<tianbao> co
<tianbao> manager update
<vubuntor455> co can phai go lenh gi khong
<tianbao> kg
<tianbao> vô đó coi đi rồi biết
<vubuntor455> hien tai minh khong biet dung gi trong do
<vubuntor455> de xem dc
<vubuntor455> video
<vubuntor455> nghe nhac
<vubuntor455> file MP3, wav
<vubuntor455> ...
<vubuntor455> flv
<vubuntor455> cai gi nua bac
<vubuntor455> làm thế nào để nghe nhạc xem phim với ubuntu đây?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor455: !ure
<lunasek> pác cá nóc
<C4NoC> !ure | vubuntor455
<ubot2> vubuntor455: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<lunasek> cho hỏi cái nài tí được hok
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<lunasek> mình cần thông tin chính xác
<lunasek> trên ubuntu có virus không
<lunasek> trên mạng nói nhiều
<lunasek> nhưng không cụ thể
<lunasek> không biết chính xác không
<lunasek> một số nói ubuntu hoàn toàn miễn nhiễm vói virus
<lunasek> một số khác hướng dẫn phần mềm diệt virus
<lunasek> trên ubuntu
<lunasek> có bạn nào bít làm ơn
<vubuntor455> Thanks for support
<lunasek> mình cần thông tin này chính xác
<lunasek> pác Tux giúp dùm tí được không?
<C4NoC> lunasek: làm gì có mà hỏi
<lunasek> có nghĩa là hoàn toàn không có virus trên ubuntu?
<hungtran> Có virus trên Linux
<hungtran> nhưng không ảnh hưởng nhiều tới người dùng
<hungtran> gần như là không gây hại
<hungtran> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<bksupybot> Title: Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<lunasek> được rồi cám ơn bạn hungtran rất nhiều
<vubuntor441> ban hungtran cho minh hoi~
<vubuntor441> minh cai wine roi`
<vubuntor441> nhung ko chay dc game .exe
<vubuntor441> no bao' ko tin tuong gi` gi` do
<vubuntor441> zo fai lam sao :(
<hungtran> Câu báo lỗi chính xác là gì :-/
<hungtran> với lại không phải chương trình exe nào cũng chạy được trên Wine
<lunasek> thư viện của wine đâu có được như MS windows, không chạy được là chiện phình phường
<lunasek> tui thì giền cái red arlet 2, chạy được 1p là out, pó chíu
<vubuntor441> the file /media/sieulang/main.exe is not marked as executable. if this was download or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run
<vubuntor441> chay thu~ MU, COD, war3 deu` ko dc @@
<vubuntor441> nghe noi chay dc war3 ma` :(
<C4NoC> chuột phải vào
<C4NoC> run with wine
<vubuntor441> ko dc
<vubuntor441> no bi wine blocked
<vubuntor441> ko cho chay
 * Lokiheero toàn dùng lệnh để chạy game hô hô
<vubuntor441> chi tui lenh voi @@
<Lokiheero> cái file main.exe đó làm file gì thế
<vubuntor441> chay mu ay'
<vubuntor441> khoi dong game
<excrypf> .xkcn
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> ping n2i
<n2i> :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: sao em tạo live usb
<yen-thao> khi chạy
<yen-thao> từ usb 4GB
<yen-thao> nhưng nó chỉ cho có 100MB trống là sao
<yen-thao> n2i: như vậy đâu có cài đặt được cái gì đâu?
<n2i> trống trong usb?
<yen-thao> n2i: 3GB
<yen-thao> nhưng khi chạy
<yen-thao> thì nó để free space 100MB:(
<n2i> trong usb còn trống bao nhiêu?
<yen-thao> n2i: 3GB
<yen-thao> n2i: sao giờ?
<n2i> yen-thao: xài gì tạo usbboot?
<yen-thao> n2i: thì sử dụng khi cần thiết thôi
<n2i> cài công cụ nào để tạo live usb ấy?
<yen-thao> n2i: sử dụng livecd cũng được >400MB free space
<yen-thao> n2i: chương trình mặc định
<n2i> cái nào mà chương trình mặc định? usb boot creator của U á?
<yen-thao> n2i: vâng
<n2i> :-/ ốm đòn rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: ?
<n2i> thế cho nó bao nhiêu MB?
<yen-thao> n2i: là sao
<n2i> (chưa thử với cái này| không nhớ đã thử chưa nữa)
<yen-thao> n2i: à thấy rồi ra là vậy
<yen-thao> phải cấp phát nữa^^
<n2i> zời, con gái gì đoảng vậy :D
<yen-thao> n2i: hix có biết đâu
<n2i> thương tiếc gì không kéo lên tầm 1G - 2G
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: làm gì mà dữ vậy
<yen-thao> :(
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj
<n2i> retry!
<yen-thao> n2i: retry?
<yen-thao> n2i: thử cái gì cơ?
<n2i> thử lại chứ sao :D mới kêu là không được còn gì
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj
<yen-thao> n2i: chạy được 20% rồi^^
<n2i> yen-thao: xong chÆ°a?
<yen-thao> n2i: lâu quá:( 41%
<vubuntor816> cho toi hoi may cau hinh la pentium 4 2.8Ghz, Ram 247 MB nen su dung phien ban ubuntu nao va cua nam nao la ok nhat?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> nên chỉ bản nào bây giờ
<vubuntor816> theo kinh nghiem cua ban di!
<n2i> có lẽ nên xài xubuntu
<n2i> và mod một số thứ
<yen-thao> vubuntor533: Lubuntu cũng được
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor816> 10.10 hay la truoc do vay cac ban
<n2i> lubuntu nhẹ hơn xubuntu ấy
<yen-thao> chết lộn người^^
<yen-thao> vubuntor816: máy bạn không thích hợp cài U10.
<n2i> đoảng lần 2 :D
<yen-thao> n2i: có Ram 247MB nữa hả anh
<vubuntor816> 256
<vubuntor816> ma no khong co du
<vubuntor816> chi hien 247 thoi
<yen-thao> vubuntor816: nếu muốn xài U10. thì bạn gắn thêm 1 thanh ram 256 nữa đi^^
<yen-thao> Pen4 2.8 U10. được rồi chỉ tội thiếu ram thôi
<vubuntor816> uhm
<yen-thao> vubuntor816: bạn thử cài Lubuntu đi
<vubuntor816> cai do la cai dau dau day
<yen-thao> .g cài đặt Lubuntu
<bkphenny> yen-thao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP4_xqP8ySA
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Cài đặt Ubuntu Tweak (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> =))root
<yen-thao> hix lại lộn
<n2i> lubuntu hay ubuntu thì cài đặt chắc cũng như nhau cả thôi
<n2i> chẳng qua khác nhau cái mặt
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor816> cac ban xai thu qua Lubuntu rui dung khong? may bua nay mai mo cai nay met thiet
<vubuntor816> co  nhieu thu moi la qua
<yen-thao> vubuntor816: chưa cài Lubuntu bao giờ^^
<yen-thao> n2i: xong rồi^^
<n2i> thử đê
<yen-thao> vubuntor816: nhưng Lubuntu sử dụng môi trường nhẹ hơn Ubuntu
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ
<yen-thao> vậy bb
<vubuntor816> uhm
<vubuntor816> thanks moi nguoi nhe
<vubuntor816> lai may o thu xem sao
<vubuntor184> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor184> làm sao cấp quyền cho user có thể mount và unmount usb được vậy? moi nguoi giup mình với
<yen-thao> n2i: ^^
<yen-thao> duoc rui
<vubuntor184> hiihii
<vubuntor184> caam on vi co nguoi giup
<yen-thao> n2i: su dung liveusb co can update khong anh?
<yen-thao> ping n21
<yen-thao> ping n2i
<vubuntor184> su teminal ping nha
<n2i> yen-thao: xài như một hệ thống bình thường
<yen-thao> n2i: nhung co 1 chut han che ve bo nho^^
<n2i> nhớ: vì bị giới hạn về dung lượng nên phải cố gắng làm sao  nó xài ít dung lượng nhá
<n2i> ví dụ: remove bớt mớ soft không cần
<yen-thao> n2i: vang xoa sach cache va tmp^^
<vubuntor184> nhung teminal ping n21 no bao la unknow
<n2i> ò
<n2i> vubuntor184: :D
<yen-thao> vubuntor184: teminal ping n21 lam gi?
<n2i> yen-thao: việc của em đó nhá, em gây ra :D
<n2i> vubuntor184: tình hình là thế nào?
<yen-thao> n2i: em vo toi co biet gi dau
<n2i> yen-thao: tại em nói, nên họ nhầm đó :D
<vubuntor184> ui cha tui ko biet gi het ma
<yen-thao> vubuntor184: ban bi loi gi?
<n2i> thế vấn đề là gì?
<vubuntor184> aa
<vubuntor184> cam usb vao thi ko chep du lieu va oduoc
<n2i> yen-thao: cài bleachbit + wajig mà xài: dọn dẹp bớt mớ thứ đấy
<yen-thao> n2i: da
<vubuntor184> nhun unmount thì nó bao la chi co root moi unmount duoc
<yen-thao> n2i: giao cho anh do vu nay em mu tit
<vubuntor184> nhung tren win xp thì  chep du lieu bình thuong
<n2i> vubuntor184: cài teamviewer vào, /me support nhé :D
<n2i> (mới cài teamviewer, không xài nó..phí!)
<yen-thao> n2i: :(
<vubuntor184> trong synap tick co ho tro no ko?
<vubuntor184> hay la phai download về vậy?
<n2i> tải về
<vubuntor184> vay cho minh mot chut nha
<n2i> .g download teamviewer
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/
<bksupybot> Title: TeamViewer Download (at www.teamviewer.com)
<vubuntor184> teamview co ho tro ban cai cho ubuntu luon ha ban
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> yen-thao: đang trong live?
<yen-thao> n2i: vang
<yen-thao> n2i: chua cai duoc unikey^^
<vubuntor184> a minh download gan xong rui chờ tí nha
<yen-thao> n2i: sao thao bot chuong trinh ra dung luong khong tang ma lai giam:(
<yen-thao> n2i: sao ky vay anh?
<yen-thao> n2i: truoc khi thao con 1g8
<yen-thao> thao bot vai chuong trinh con 1g7:(
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đang coi ở đâu đấy?
<yen-thao> n2i: o nautilus chu dau
<n2i> đang xem trong thư mục nào?
<yen-thao> n2i: home
<n2i> ~/ ?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cứ làm tiếp đi, coi còn chứng nào nữa không :D
<yen-thao> n2i: home hay / deu cung co 1G7 a
<yen-thao> n2i: chung gi
<yen-thao> de em logout cai
<vubuntor184> a minh cai xong teaviewer roi.
<yen-thao> n2i: gõ được tiếng việt rồi^^
<vubuntor184> id là :408 668 872, pass: 5756
<vubuntor184> nhờ xem với
<yen-thao> hjhj có số rồi để yen-thao vô cho anh n2i khỏi vô^^
<zj3t3mju> :|
<yen-thao> vubuntor184: lần sau cho số id thì hãy nói mật nhé^^
<n2i> yen-thao: đã cài team đâu mà đòi vô :D
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj thì hù chút không được à;))
<vubuntor184> hiihii
<yen-thao> n2i: xí chứ cài rồi em vô luôn chứ nói chi cho anh phát hiện hả?
<vubuntor184> da ca iroi mà
<vubuntor184> cai xong roi mà
<n2i> :D
<n2i> @@
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor184: làm gì thế
<vubuntor184> khon chep du lieu vao usb duoc
<n2i> vubuntor184:mạng lởm quá, không làm gì được
<vubuntor184> va cung ko unmount duoc
<yen-thao> vubuntor184: nếu không có dữ liệu quan trọng thì fomat thử xem
<zj3t3mju> giật nhỉ
<n2i> format bằng quyền root ==> usb thành của root ;-/
 * yen-thao mạng đột nhiên chậm
<n2i> zj3t3mju: sn vào đó hả?
<zj3t3mju> uh huh
 * yen-thao thế thì dùng live format ^^
<yen-thao> n2i: usb của em cũng dùng live format mới được^^
<n2i> vậy để /me disconnect
<yen-thao> }sn
<yen-thao> n2i: sn là gì?
<n2i> mạng lởm quá, hồi nãy tải q&n >300K/s
<n2i> giờ < 10K/s
<yen-thao> n2i: em cũng vậy:(
<zj3t3mju> giật quá click phát ngán
<zj3t3mju> có ai vào nữa ha gì thế ???
 * n2i dis rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: cài đặt plugin mp3 5' rồi chưa xong
<zj3t3mju> đừng ai vào nữa nhá :|
<n2i> chạy live rồi lại còn đòi mấy thứ đó làm gì? :D
<zj3t3mju> mạng chậm mà làm thế :(
 * yen-thao đắc khách quá hen
<n2i> yen-thao: nếu muốn livecd gọn nhẹ, đầy đủ thì xài knoopix í
<yen-thao> n2i: chi cài flash với plugin mp3 thôi
<n2i> rồi, dis luôn irc rồi, hố hố
<yen-thao> n2i: knoopix là cái gì thế
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zj3t3mju> crash xorg luôn
<zj3t3mju> vãi
<n2i> .g knoppix  home page
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<n2i> :D
<bksupybot> Title: KNOPPIX - Live Linux Filesystem On CD (at www.knopper.net)
<yen-thao> vubuntor184: fomat usb là gọn nhẹ à^^
<n2i> DE hay WM nào mà crash luôn vậy kìa?
<yen-thao> n2i: mới vô thấy con chim cánh cụt tập thể dục là không thích rồi^^
<yen-thao> n2i: nghe mp3 được rồi^^
<n2i> .g top linux livecd system
<bkphenny> n2i: http://lifehacker.com/5157811/five-best-live-cds
<bksupybot> Title: Five Best Live CDs (at lifehacker.com)
<n2i> đấy, thể nào cũng có mặt nó nằm ở top 3
<n2i> ới, nhầm hàng, top 5 à? :D
<n2i> hố hố, top 1 luôn!
<yen-thao> n2i: sao em cài flash đặng nghe nhạc trên mp3 không được:(
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> gửi thư hỏi adobe thừ :D
<yen-thao> n2i: xí anh khéo đùa
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor184: tắt teamviewer được rồi
<zj3t3mju> lý do tại fstab
<zj3t3mju> xong
<ignotusp> build package dich ra tieng viet thanh gi nhi?
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj thì ra là do cài 1 lúc 2 plugin nó đánh nhau nên không thể nghe nhạc được mà mới nãy anh nói chương trình gì quét cache vậy?
<n2i> :-/ có nói thế á?
<n2i> bảo xài bleachbit mà dọn dẹp bớt thôi
<yen-thao> n2i: ^^vâng
<yen-thao> n2i: đang cài wine;))
<n2i> @@
<n2i> cài làm gì nữa kìa?
<yen-thao> n2i: chạy file exe
<yen-thao> n2i: em sử dụng 2 con usb 4G đặng mà có gì bỏ một con làm liveusb^^
<n2i> thôi, ngủ tí đã, tội con mắt lắm rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: ngủ chi sớm ji
<n2i> bộ mấy giờ mới ngủ?
<yen-thao> n2i: 12h=0'
<yen-thao> 0h hả ngủ^^
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: ping
<n2i|zZz> @@
<yen-thao1> n2i|zZz: ^^
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: thôi chúc anh ngủ ngon hen sớm gặp ác mộng ;))
<n2i|zZz> thật là ác độc
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: hjhj con gái nói có là không mà không chịu cám ơn em mà còn chửi em huhu
<n2i|zZz> @@
<n2i|zZz> ai biết
<n2i|zZz> :D
<n2i|zZz> ngủ đây
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: thấy ghét
<n2i|zZz> ghết đi :D
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: thôi hỏng thèm ghét anh làm nóng trong người lắm^^
<yen-thao> n2i|zZz: thôi ngủ đi tám hoài G9
<vubuntor052> chao ban
<vubuntor052> ban oi cho minh hoi chut dc ko a
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor052> vang
<vubuntor052> minh muon cai dat cai torqueue cho PC
<vubuntor052> MA KO CAI DC
<vubuntor052> vi minh dung Ubuntu chay chuong trinh ma
<vubuntor052> ca cu chay cai mot thi lau lam
<vubuntor052> nen muon cai goi nay de cho may lam vc
<vubuntor052> goi job management ay
<vubuntor052> minh dung tren PPC o co quan minh co
<vubuntor090> anh oi
<vubuntor052> khong biet tren PC UBUNTU co khong vay
<vubuntor090> co ai giup em voi
<vubuntor090> có ai ko vậy
<vubuntor052> ban oi giup minh voi
<[nobawk]> giup' chi?
<[nobawk]> go~ tieng' viet. co' dau' coi
<vubuntor052> lam the nao de cai job mangem,ent tren PC UBUNTU vay
<vubuntor052> lam the nao de cai job mangement tren PC UBUNTU vay
<vubuntor052> goi TORQUEUE do
<[nobawk]> job mangement gi`?
<[nobawk]> .g torqueue ubuntu
<bkphenny> [nobawk]: http://hongiiv.tistory.com/tag/torqueue
<vubuntor052> goi TORQUEUE do
<bksupybot> Title: 단맛만좋아요 :: Rocks Cluster 설치 (at hongiiv.tistory.com)
<vubuntor052> minh cai tren PC ma ko dc
<vubuntor052> khong cai goi TORQUEUE tren PC dc ha ban
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, trang chu? cua? no' dau?
<[nobawk]> !find torqueue
<ubot2> [nobawk]: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<[nobawk]> !find queue
<ubot2> [nobawk]: Found: perl-modules, python-egenix-mx-base-dbg, python-egenix-mxqueue, python-egenix-mxqueue-doc, dvdrip-queue (and 21 others)
<[nobawk]> !find tor
<ubot2> [nobawk]: Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 513 others)
<[nobawk]> !find torq
<ubot2> [nobawk]: Found: libtorque2-dev, torque-client-x11, torque-common, libtorque2, torque-client (and 4 others)
<[nobawk]> !find torque
<ubot2> [nobawk]: Found: libtorque2-dev, torque-client-x11, torque-common, libtorque2, torque-client (and 4 others)
<[nobawk]> cai' nay` ha?
<vubuntor052> giup minh cau hoi nay voi
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, cai' nay` thi` vao` synaptic ma` cai`
<[nobawk]> !info torque-client
<ubot2> [nobawk]: torque-client (source: torque): command line interface to Torque server. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4.8+dfsg-7 (maverick), package size 365 kB, installed size 968 kB
<vubuntor052> ban noi ro hon duoc khong a
<vubuntor052> lenh cai dat nhu the nao a
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, dang dung` ban? ubuntu nao`?
<[nobawk]> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512061
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] How to Torque on ubuntu 10.04 on a single multicore machine - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org)
<[nobawk]> 10.04 hoac. moi' hon thi` lam` theo huong' dan~ o? do'
<vubuntor052> minh dang dung UBUNTU 10.04
<vubuntor052> cam on ban
<vubuntor052> minh thu lam thjeo xem the nao
<vubuntor741> alo
<[nobawk]> sao?
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, ko co' chi
<vubuntor052> ban oi
<vubuntor052> change 127.0.1.1	myHostName to 127.0.1.1	myHostName torqueserver
<vubuntor052> nghia la gi vay
<vubuntor052> minh lam ma ko duoc
<vubuntor052> minh lam theo http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512061 cung ko duoc
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] How to Torque on ubuntu 10.04 on a single multicore machine - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor052> lam the nao de cai goi torqueue cho PC duoc vay
<vubuntor052> giup minh voi
<vubuntor052>  make -j 8   make install
<vubuntor052> minh lam den doan nay la khong dc
<vubuntor052> cho PC thi chi thay 8 bang 1 ma ko dc
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, no' bao' loi~ gi`?
<vubuntor052> giup minh voi ban oi
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, cai' do' la` de? gan' ten torqueserver vao` ip 127.0.1.1'
<[nobawk]> vubuntor052, co' ssh hay gi` ko, dua day ssh vao` roi` xu? ly' cho
<vubuntor806> chào cả nhà, giúp với
<vubuntor806> mình muốn làm quen với terminal, bác nào có già lập terminal không, để cho mình phá mà hông hư máy ý
<vubuntor806> hic hic
<vubuntor806> noboby, nobody ...
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor806: lol
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor806: máy ảo đi cho lẹ
<vubuntor806> hieu roi, đang tìm cái máy ào online nà
<Lokiheero> lol
 * yen-thao ngồi ngịch liveusb 1 buổi chán quá đi update hay cài đặt chương trình chập như rùa:(
<yen-thao> n2i: thức rồi à?;))
<n2i> yep!
<yen-thao> n2i: thức giờ này chắc chiến tới sáng quá
<n2i> yep!
<n2i> lại đến chiều mai..lại ngủ..
<yen-thao> n2i: chán liveusb quá
<n2i> ..cứ đều đều..
<yen-thao> n2i: anh họ cú mèo mà
<yen-thao> n2i: update hay cài đặt chương trình chậm như rùa ý
<n2i> yen-thao: :-/
<n2i> sao lại thế được nhỉ?
<yen-thao> n2i: update 225MB từ 2h30->đến tận 5h15 hix
<n2i> check xem có phải nó ưu tiên ipv6 không? nên chậm như thé?
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> n2i: tải 50kb/s
<yen-thao> n2i: cài đặt còn lâu hơn tải:(
<yen-thao> n2i: ăn cơm chưa đó
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vừa ngủ dậy mà
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy hả em mới ăn cơm xong nè no quá à^^
<n2i> khích nhau á
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj em đùa thôi mà đừng nóng đừng nóng
<n2i> nấu hộ cái @@
<yen-thao> n2i: em còn dư nửa nồi cơm kìa:)
<yen-thao> nhưng hết đồ ăn rồi
<n2i> thế còn thức ăn không?
<yen-thao> n2i: hết rùi nhưng vẫn có hàng fotable mà
<yen-thao> n2i: hột vịt, cá mòi, khô, thịt heo hộp. Muốn ăn cái nào để em ra bưu điện gói cơm giử lên cho anh:D
<n2i> nhưng bđ hết giờ làm việc rồi còn @@
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj có giử được cũng 1 tuần lể không biết tới chổ chưa hjhj đúng là nói chuyện tề thiên hen. thôi đi ăn cơm đi ông tướng còn đem đồ ăn vô cho con mèo tội nghiệp kìa
<n2i> tạo cái ftp server nhỏ nhỏ /me log vào tải về được không nhỉ?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> vẫn nhớ có con mèo à
<yen-thao> n2i: nhớ sao không(em rất thích chó, mèo mà) ở nhà em còn giăng mùng cho chó với mèo của em ngủ mà^^
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: cười gì anh đừng nói là anh tiến bộ hơn là ôm con mèo ngủ chung nha^^
<yen-thao> n2i: nhà em con chó nó ngủ chung với con mèo
<n2i> hay nhỉ
<n2i> chó ôm mèo ngủ đc à
<yen-thao> n2i: ôm mèo được chứ ôm chó sao ngủ. Hồi nhỏ con mèo thương chui vô mùng em nhưng bị la nên bây giờ cho nó ngủ chung với con chó
<[nobawk]> :3
<[nobawk]> n2i, down ngon chua
<n2i> [nobawk]: nó phụt ra mấy thông báo
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: ":3" nghĩa là gì vậy?
<[nobawk]> yen-thao, evil cat face
<[nobawk]> n2i, sao sao?
<[nobawk]> n2i, phot ra cai' gi`
<n2i> Traceback (most recent call last):
<n2i>   File "tycdownloader.py", line 271, in <module>
<n2i>     downloader(k, v)
<n2i>   File "tycdownloader.py", line 245, in downloader
<n2i>     local_file.write(m.read())
<n2i> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'm' referenced before assignment
<n2i> @@
<[nobawk]> n2i, phia' tren con` cai' gi` nua~ ko?
<n2i> không
<n2i> khi nó tải xong một file, tải tiếp thì bật ra thế
<[nobawk]> n2i, okay
<[nobawk]> n2i, da~ hieu? vi` sao
<n2i> :-/ Chưa hiểu nên chưa hỏi vì sao :D
<[nobawk]> n2i, tai. cai' cho~ xu? ly' exception chua hay lam'
<[nobawk]> n2i, chac' se~ viet' lai. cho~ do'
<n2i> ò, hay đặt ver vào đi ông anh :D
<[nobawk]> :3
<yen-thao> n2i: đang chơi trò gì vậy?
<n2i> :-/ trò gì là sao? trò gì đâu?
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ anh đang down cái gì đó?
<n2i> yen-thao: bật mí, à nhàm,bí mật
<yen-thao> n2i: http://thvl.vn/?p=58399 con này nấu canh chắc ăn ngon lắm nà^^
<bksupybot> Title: Con vích quý hiếm nặng 70 kg | .:: Đài Phát Thanh Truyền Hình Vĩnh Long ::. (at thvl.vn)
<yen-thao> n2i: xiiiiiii
<n2i> rồi, độc ác là phải mà
<yen-thao> n2i: :(
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: nói chứ có làm đâu mà.... trước giờ chưa cắt cổ con gà bao giờ:(
<n2i> không có gì
<yen-thao> ai làm thì ăn:(
 * n2i 2!
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i:mà bí mật đó là gì vậy?
<n2i> là...bí mật
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy thôi hẻm thèm.
<n2i> :D
<n2i> không nên biết những cái không cần thiết cho mình, ok?
<yen-thao> n2i: chắc có gì đen tối nên không cho em biết chớ gì:)
<n2i> đen tối sao thì ../me tự biết :D
<n2i> yen-thao: gợi ý nhé!
<[nobawk]> :3
<yen-thao> n2i: thui anh giử làm bí mật của anh đi em không thèm đâu.
<[nobawk]> download quick and snow show
<[nobawk]> co' gi` bi' mat. dau
<n2i> đang cố gắng download một loại định dạng media, mà nội dung của nó có rất nhiều người thích
<n2i> @@
 * [nobawk] bo` di bo` lai.
<n2i> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: còn thắc mắc nào nữa không?
<yen-thao> n2i: hem mà cũng không hiểu gì hết
<vubuntor245> anh chi cho hỏi ứng dụng nào của ubuntu cho xem dự báo thời tiết
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có mấy cái applet trên panel á
<C4NoC> add vào
<vubuntor245> cái nào anh
<vubuntor245> em đang sài cairo dock
<n2i> cairo dock hông lẽ không có?
<n2i> vubuntor245: chỗ đồng hồ rồi thời gian ấy
<n2i> (nhớ thế)
 * yen-thao bb mấy anh em đi tắm (ấy^^ sắp tới rồi)
<[nobawk]> y_t, vao` theoyeucau.com
<y_t> [nobawk]: cám ơn anh nha trang web khá hay
<[nobawk]> y_t, nghe ct quick and snow
<[nobawk]> y_t, hoac. cam xuc cuoc song'
<CoconutCrab> ( : | | : )
 * yen-thao hjhj
<vubuntor177> hi
<vubuntor999> em trot go lenh sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; trong terminal
<vubuntor177> chao cac su phu
<vubuntor177> :d
<vubuntor999> bay gio em khong chay mot ung dung nao hoac mo thu muc nao duoc nua
<vubuntor177> em can cai phan mêm DVTS
<vubuntor177> tren ubuntu
<vubuntor999> cac anh chi giup em cach khac fuc voi
<vubuntor177> helpppppppppppppp
<vubuntor999> help me
<vubuntor999> em dang phai chay ubuntu tren cd
<n2i> 276
<vubuntor999> hien gio khong the vao duoc ubuntu nua
<zj3t3mju> sướng nhỉ
<vubuntor999> hic hic
<zj3t3mju> lúc đó đang ở thư mục nào?
<vubuntor999> luc do em dang o thu muc goc
<zj3t3mju> lol
<vubuntor999> hic hic
<zj3t3mju> thế thì cài lại cho lẹ
<vubuntor999> troi ui
<zj3t3mju> tự làm mắc công bỏ sót
<vubuntor999> khong co cach nao khac fuc sao ha anh
<vubuntor999> hic
<vubuntor999> em dang dinh cai joomla
<vubuntor999> nhug truoc khi go lenh do lai wen mat k vao thu muc joomla
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor999: có mà mệt vl
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor999: ko rảnh đâu mà chỉ ...
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor999: cài lại nhanh hơn sửa í
<vubuntor999> the a
<vubuntor999> thuj em cai lai vay
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor999> em tuong cai nay co cach sua nen k muon mat cong cai lai
<vubuntor999> moi dung ubuntu chua duoc 1 thag da fai cai lai den lan thu 3
<good> vay la chua nhieu day
<good> toi cai nhieu hon nua
<good> ma co vot nhu vay moi biet dc loi hai :D
<yen-thao> zj3t3mju: chỉ hay ghê hen
<vubuntor999> vai that
<vubuntor999> go moi cai lenh do ma gio fai cai lai
 * yen-thao sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; có ý nghĩa gì nhỉ
<yen-thao> n2i: ăn cơm chưa?^^
<n2i> chưa, thưa tiểu thư! :D
<yen-thao> n2i: hix tội nghiệp con mèo:(
<n2i> ối, cho con mèo ăn òi
<yen-thao> n2i: :) vậy mới đúng chứ(không lẻ em hỏi cho mèo ăn chưa thì kỳ^^)
 * yen-thao có cách nào cho internet nó nhanh lên không mấy anh
<n2i> yen-thao: có
<yen-thao> n2i: cách nào?
<n2i> tăng gói cước
<yen-thao> n2i: vô duyên vậy nói làm gì
<n2i> cũng là một cách còn gì
<yen-thao> n2i: ý người ta nói là chỉnh DNS làm sao cho nó nhanh lên
<n2i> yen-thao: đang xài archive server nào đó
<n2i> ?
<yen-thao> archive server là gì
<n2i> ý là mirror server ấy
<n2i> nhầm, repo server
<yen-thao> n2i: ví dụ anh đang xài cái gì?
<yen-thao> n2i: openDNS đó hả
<yen-thao> n2i: hay là fpt
<n2i> không
<n2i> cái server đặt repo để nó tải ấy
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ để em xem
<n2i> yen-thao: trong software source ấy
<yen-thao> cái mirror-fpt-telecom.fbt.net/ubuntu
<yen-thao> đó hả
<[nobawk]> :3
<yen-thao> n2i: phải cái đó không?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> thay cái khác đi
<n2i> taiwan hay singapo ý
<yen-thao_> n2i: tự nhiên nó treo máy à phải logout:(
<[nobawk]> (;\
<[nobawk]> hup la` truong` nao` ay' nhi?
<yen-thao> n2i: em ấy à
<yen-thao> [nobawk]:em ấy à
<[nobawk]> yen-thao, ?
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: chứ anh hỏi ai thế?
<[nobawk]> ai biet' thi tra loi
 * yen-thao không hiểu gì hết:(
<n2i> [nobawk]: dược hà nội
<[nobawk]> a`
 * yen-thao buồn ngủ quá
<yen-thao> hix sao flash của em bị gì mà xem được chừng 10'là bị như thế này:(
 * yen-thao http://i.imgur.com/InWyy.png
<n2i> yen-thao: đang làm chi đó?
<yen-thao> n2i: xem tivi
<n2i> Vẫn xài GUI MAC à?
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng không thể xem fullscreen:(
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ
<n2i> sao vậy?
<n2i> xài GUI MAC thì làm cái này cho giống MAC luôn, nếu rồi thì khỏi http://en.kioskea.net/faq/6524-compiz-minimize-a-window-like-os-x
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz - Minimize a window like OS-X (at en.kioskea.net)
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉnh fullscreen là nó ra nguyên 1 màn hình màu trắng
<yen-thao> n2i: cái đó có rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: nói nằm trong gói Macbuntu rồi mà
<n2i> à
<n2i> đỡ cực
<yen-thao> n2i: http://i.imgur.com/cuQ2H.png
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉnh fullscreen là nó ra nguyên 1 màn hình màu trắng rồi tắt nó nó thành như thế:(
<yen-thao> n2i: anh biết cách khắc phục không
<n2i> hồ hố, không biết
<n2i> bình thường vẫn xem full được hả?
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ nhưng hôm nay nó dỡ chứng:(
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/V2jub.jpg
<n2i> coi tí coi
<yen-thao> n2i: đẹp thế
<n2i> ề ế
<yen-thao> n2i: cái hiệu ứng mà cái màn hình nó xéo xéo là gì vâyh
<n2i> thử không?
<yen-thao> n2i: http://i.imgur.com/pQbn3.jpg
<yen-thao> hiệu ứng khó chụp quá
<n2i> khó chụp sao?
<yen-thao> n2i: nó nhanh quá chụp khônng được
<n2i> compiz
<yen-thao> n2i: anh bị gì mà nhẩy vô nhẩy ra hoài ji
<n2i> :)
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/ajKtC.jpg
<n2i> hố hố
<n2i> cái hình chụp effect ấy đẹp ghê
<yen-thao> n2i: là sao?
<n2i> loạn xì ngầu lên cả @@
<yen-thao> ^^
<yen-thao> 1 docky 1 cairo dock thôi mà
<tuanht> e ubuntu-vn bị hack rồi à
<n2i> :-/
<tuanht> zô lại trỏ qua cái trang ANhDuc nào đó
<CoconutCrab> chăc ai đó config vui
<CoconutCrab> ptkhanh: kìa
<CoconutCrab> có người phàn nàn trang chủ thành fastest kìa
<CoconutCrab> át min ra tay đi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<ptkhanh> mie
 * ptkhanh toàn phải đi dọn c*t mệt vl
<ptkhanh> Ubuntu làm ăn nhanh phết
<ptkhanh> font Ubuntu có chữ ư, ơ roài :D
<ptkhanh> mỗi tội éo có dấu :|
<n2i>  :D
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy c*t kia đâu ra vậy?
<CoconutCrab> ptkhanh: poke
<ptkhanh> :D
<vubuntor868> anh chi cho hỏi
<vubuntor868> may em acer 4710z liệu có cài beryl cho ubuntu được không  ?
<GeekComp> cấu hình?
<vubuntor868> máy acer 4710z
<GeekComp> được
<vubuntor868> http://rongbay.com/Ha-Noi/Can-ban-Acer-4710z-cau-hinh-Dual-Core-gia-5-c1-raovat-11713570.html
<bksupybot> Title: Cần bán Acer 4710z cấu hình Dual Core giá 5t5 - Máy tính và Laptop tại Hà Nội | RồngBay.com (at rongbay.com)
<vubuntor868> em không biết cài thế nào
<vubuntor868> em mới cài teaview ai co thể giúp em được không  ?
<vubuntor754> mình cài wine thì bị lỗi ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor754> chỉ mình cách fix lỗi này với
<vubuntor754> thanks
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor754: lỗi chi? :-\
<vubuntor754> nó load một hồi thì hiện ra cái bảng config gì đó rồi đứng yên luôn
<CoconutCrab> ít ra cũng miêu tả nó trông ra sao chứ? :-\
<vubuntor754> chả biết nói sao nữa
<vubuntor754> bạn coi cái hình mình chụp nè
<vubuntor754> http://ca2.upanh.com/19.0.23833677.SiJ0/screenshot.png
<geminious> hình này
<geminious> bấm lên xuống trái phải
<geminious> làm sao
<geminious> cho nó bôi đỏ cái nút ok lên
<geminious> là đc
<geminious> :))
<vubuntor754> không được bạn à
<n2i> lỗi to quá :D
<n2i> nut tab ấy
<vubuntor754> lam du cach roi va khong duoc
<geminious> mình đang dùng cái giao diện xanh xanh trong hình
<geminious> nhìn nó sáng sáng
<geminious> nút to
<geminious> dễ nhìn
<geminious> nhìn vào thoải mái hơn màu default
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> clearlook?
<n2i> gtk-clealook-engine, cũng thích cái này
<n2i> Chào ông anh, cũng lâu ngày nhỉ! :D
<NamkingWIN> chao n2i :)
<n2i> Sao anh lên khuy vậy kìa?
<NamkingWIN> hôm nay rảnh nên lên chút ấy mà ;-)
<NamkingWIN> bữa giờ bận quá
<NamkingWIN> à cho hỏi cái Libreoffice với open office cái nào tốt hơn vậy
<NamkingWIN> thấy ngoài trang chủ có bài về nó
<n2i> chưa biết cái nào tốt hơn cả :D
<n2i> thực ra chúng vốn là 1
<NamkingWIN> vậy à
<NamkingWIN> cái phần trình chiếu slide của nó tệ quá
<n2i> :-/ Thấy bình thường mà? Chắc tại chưa xài nhiều :D
<geminious> .g gtk-clealook-engine
<bkphenny> geminious: No results found for 'gtk-clealook-engine'.
<NamkingWIN> có cái này
<geminious> wow clearlook đã có từ thời 2005
<NamkingWIN> khi mình trình chiếu kết nối với projector
<geminious> mà đến 2011 mình vẫn thấy nó dễ nhìn
<NamkingWIN> chế độ extend
<NamkingWIN> thì trình chiếu chỉ hiển thị ở một màn hình thôi
<NamkingWIN> màn hình còn lại thì bị khóa
<NamkingWIN> không biết có cần thiết lập gì không
<NamkingWIN> à mình đã vào slide show setting là chỉnh alldisplay rồi
<NamkingWIN> đang thử cái libreoffice thấy cũng bị vậy
<n2i> geminious: đúng là clearlook mà :D
<n2i> NamkingWIN: :D mấy vụ đó thực là em không có rõ, vì chẳng | chưa bao giờ xài cả @@
<n2i> t8ax: đi đâu cả ngày thế?
<t8ax> work
<t8ax> xong về ngủ :|
<t8ax> giờ dậy
<t8ax> 3 ngày rồi.. híc
<n2i> :-/ lẽ ra giờ là giờ ngủ chứ
<t8ax> ngày nào cũng ngủ từ 7h đến hơn 10h
<t8ax> dậy tắm
<t8ax> xong lại onl :|
<n2i> lại UT? :D
<t8ax> VNPT lag ghê
<t8ax> ko biết chơi nỗi ko
<NamkingWIN> ok, cám ơn n2i
<n2i> nỏ có chi :D
<yen-thao> n2i: chưa ngủ hả?^^
<n2i> yen-thao: nghĩ sao ngủ giờ này chời? :D
<t8ax> sao em ko hỏi anh
 * t8ax tát yen-thao 
<yen-thao> t8ax: vũ phu anh là cú mèo hỏi chi chuyện này bình thường mà
<yen-thao> n2i: đúng là cú mèo
<NamkingWIN> chắc để cái office 2010 trên u thử vậy
 * t8ax lôi yen-thao ra bạo dâm
<t8ax> nhầm..
<t8ax> bạo lực
<n2i> NamkingWIN: thế thì cài mỗi M$ powerpoint là được rồi
<NamkingWIN> uh
<yen-thao> t8ax: hix anh...
<yen-thao> t8ax: nói chuyện kỳ quá
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> sửa lại rồi mà
<t8ax> tại em cố ý hiểu bậy thôi
<t8ax> chứ anh ăn nói đàng hoàng
<t8ax> <== mẫu ng` đàn ông lý tưởng của thế kỉ 21
<t8ax> có chỗ đứng và cứng chỗ đó :">
<n2i> yen-thao: duyệt cái, có phải không? :-/
<o0oatulao0o> cho mình hỏi chút
<yen-thao> t8ax: xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<o0oatulao0o> trên ubuntu thì dùng phần mềm nào chơi torrnet tốt nhất
<o0oatulao0o> cái transmission chuối quá
<n2i> o0oatulao0o: :-/
<n2i> có cả mớ cái mà, thử đi
<n2i> delug gì đó cũng được
<n2i> vuze nữa chẳng hạn
<o0oatulao0o> mình chỉ cần cái nào mà shutdown máy nó không mất thôi
<n2i> (/me thấy transmission cũng ok rôif)
<n2i> nghĩa là..?
<o0oatulao0o> bị mấy phát hit and run với nó rồi
<n2i> lỡ shutdown nó tải lại từ đầu á?
<o0oatulao0o> ví dụ mình đang down nhé
<n2i> bậy à!
<o0oatulao0o> ờ
<o0oatulao0o> mình toàn bị
<n2i> lol, thế thì còn nói gì là torrent nữa :D
<o0oatulao0o> chọn đường dẫn mà nó không chịu check
 * n2i chưa bao giờ bị thế cả mà
<o0oatulao0o> cái check cái không chả hiểu thế nào
<n2i> hay là trans của cậu có vấn đề rồi? :-/
<o0oatulao0o> dính nhìu H&R quá,khổ thiệt
<o0oatulao0o> gỡ ra cài lại vẫn bị mới chuối
<o0oatulao0o> có cái nào chắc ăn hơn cái này không nhỉ
<n2i> 2 cái gợi ý ở trên đó
<n2i> xem thế nào chứ mình thấy ok cả mà
<n2i> khoản resume là chuyện tất phải có
<o0oatulao0o> ừ
<o0oatulao0o> để mình thử xem
<o0oatulao0o> cảm ơn n2i nhé
<n2i> có vuze: java
<o0oatulao0o> cứ thế này là ban nick như chơi chứ không đùa
<n2i> delug; pygtk
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cái vuze thì nó là java nên cũng bất cập đó, máy yếu như mình thì hơi ngại
<n2i> nhưng nó có nhiều plugin + tùm lum: chắc xài kiểu advance thì cũng ok
<o0oatulao0o> ừ
<o0oatulao0o> nó chạy nặng không mà bạn lo
<n2i> còn delug thì nghe khoe là lightweight
<n2i> java mà :D
<n2i> chạy không nặng
<n2i> nhưng cần thêm RAM cho nó
<n2i> xài cả 2 cái này rôi
<n2i> tính cả trans là 3: chẳng chê + gặp trục trặc với cái nào cả
<o0oatulao0o> thế mà mấy tracker đều khuyên dùng trans mới đau
<o0oatulao0o> hay mình gà dùng chưa thạo nhỉ
<n2i> trans thì nhẹ, nói nhanh cũng không biết có phải không nữa, có lầnm speed ~500KB/s
<o0oatulao0o> nhanh chậm thì tùy mạng mình chứ
<n2i> uhm
<o0oatulao0o> phần mềm ảnh hưởng gì lắm đâu
<n2i> nhưng chứng tỏ nó cũng không phải là hạng cùi :D
<o0oatulao0o> mình mạng cùi 350k/tháng dùng trans vẫn 600Kb/s đều
<o0oatulao0o> ừ
<n2i> (mình port forward, ko biết có hơn gì không, nhưng vẫn đú :D)
<o0oatulao0o> pot chủ yếu chơi tracker nước ngoài thì cần
<o0oatulao0o> chứ tracker việt nam thì chả cần đâu
<n2i> (chắc chưa bao giờ chơi tracker việt :D)
<o0oatulao0o> hi hi
<o0oatulao0o> nói chung là toàn down phim với nhạc chứ gì đâu
<o0oatulao0o> thỉnh thoảng down vài bộ cài quan trọng,to to thôi
 * n2i nghèo ổ cứng, chơi dvdrip được rồi :D
<n2i> mà mấy cái này thì host đầy
<geminious> cái chỗ dành cho phim nhạc của mình có mỗi 70gb
<n2i> geminious: :-/
<o0oatulao0o> mình cũng toàn thế,thỉnh thoảng đú thì làm vài phim HD ,chủ yếu mHD thôi
<n2i> nhiều đấy
<geminious> hồi xưa mua cái hdd 250gb ngoài
<geminious> xong copy full phim HD
<geminious> cuối cùng chả bao h đụng vào
<geminious> đem bán
<geminious> khuyến mãi luôn đóng phim
<n2i> :D
<o0oatulao0o> ổ thì biết bao nhiêu cho đủ
<n2i> phim hạng nào mà khuyến mãi?
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<geminious> nhiều lắm
<geminious> hầu như hồi ý phim nào cũng có
<geminious> trừ 3x
<geminious> =))
<n2i> @@
<o0oatulao0o> có khi bác khuyến mãi người ta mất công format ấy chứ
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<geminious> kệ chứ :))
<geminious> người ta đỡ mất công down lại
<geminious> đằng nào hdd thì cũng chỉ copy phim chứ làm j`
<geminious> tài liệu thì usb là đủ :))
<o0oatulao0o> HDD chứa nhiều thứ chứ
<o0oatulao0o> tài liệu USB sao đủ bác
<n2i> (của /me chưa đầy 10G phim)
<geminious> có cái usb 4gb chuyên để copy tài liệu
<geminious> chưa bao h xóa
<o0oatulao0o> bác làm max hay sop thì cái HDD 500 sợ không đủ
<geminious> mà cũng chưa thấy báo full bao h
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<geminious> :))
<geminious> à mấy món ý nói làm j`
<o0oatulao0o> hì hì
<geminious> mình là dân coder
<geminious> gõ vài chục nghìn dòng lệnh cũng chả đến 10mb
<geminious> :))
<geminious> à đâu hơn rồi đấy
<o0oatulao0o> món đó 4G thì không biết bao giờ hết
<t8ax> sudo apt-get install spam
<geminious> hà hà
<t8ax> nhầm.. sudo apt-get autoremove spam
<geminious> thui nửa đêm thoải mái tý ý mà
<o0oatulao0o> có người hỏi là bọn em im mồm ngay
<o0oatulao0o> bác cứ yên tâm
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<geminious> nhớ lần đầu tiên mình vào đây cũng là 1 ngày spam channel này lúc nửa đêm
<o0oatulao0o> các bác xem sopcast trên U có được không
<o0oatulao0o> em load không được
<o0oatulao0o> :(
<n2i> xem được mà
<geminious> đang phải ngồi làm đống ODBC nên ko có cơ hội thử
<geminious> :-<
<n2i> (nhưng toàn kênh tiếng Tàu)
<n2i> chưa biết add thêm kênh thế nào, cũng ít vọc nó
<o0oatulao0o> ơ mấy kênh nga ngố không được à
<o0oatulao0o> nhà hoàn cảnh không có K+ mà lại thích xem đá bóng
<o0oatulao0o> khổ thế
<geminious> chẹp
<geminious> đành chịu thôi
<geminious> mình là mình ủng hộ K+ nó độc quyền
<o0oatulao0o> uis
<geminious> cho mọi người biết ăn bánh trả tiền đi
<o0oatulao0o> híc
<o0oatulao0o> nhưng mà ăn cái bánh khoai nó bắt trả tirnf cái bánh trứng bác
<geminious> vn toàn quen cái kiểu cái j` cũng có sẵn
<geminious> mà chả mất xu nào :))
<geminious> nhg dù sao mỗi mình K+ có thì cũng hơi độc quyền :">
<geminious> đáng ra vài hãng truyền hình trả tiền khác nên có
<geminious> mới gọi là cạnh tranh
<geminious> giảm giá thì người dùng được lợi
 * t8ax ngồi nhai nhai đầu geminious rồi móc tiền quẳng xuống trả
 * geminious bóp trym t8ax
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> K+ của VTV
<n2i> VTV thì có thuế dân nuôi rồi
<t8ax> bóp rồi ếu trả tiền àh
<o0oatulao0o> em ghét cái cách phát biểu của cha Liết
<n2i> bày đặt thu tiếp tiền của dân là sao?
<o0oatulao0o> nói vô cảm gần chết
<n2i> o0oatulao0o: Liết? là bố nào?
<o0oatulao0o> cái gì mà không có K+ thì ai dám bỏ giá cao như thế để mua
<o0oatulao0o> là thằng giám đốc của K+ thì pahir
<o0oatulao0o> ngu thế chứ,không có K+ thì ai phải bỏ giá đó để mua
<geminious> Mua bản quyền làm gì nếu sẽ bị ép phải chia sẻ bản quyền đó? Điều đó làm mất đi định nghĩa của từ bản quyền.
<geminious> Nếu có một người đàn bà trong xã mua ô-tô, rồi nhiều người hàng xóm của bà ấy lại nói với chủ tịch xã rằng họ cũng có nhu cầu đi ô-tô, thì bà ấy có nên bị chủ tịch xã ép buộc phải chia sẻ ô-tô không? 
<o0oatulao0o> chia sẻ bản quyền là trách nhiệm đó bác
<geminious> trả lời câu thứ 2 xem
<geminious> ?
<o0oatulao0o> trả lời gì câu đó
<geminious> bà ấy có nên bị chủ tịch xã ép chia sẻ cái ô tô ko
<geminious> ?
<o0oatulao0o> bác nghĩ bản quyền truyền hình cũng như cái xe nhà bác thì biết nói thế nào
<o0oatulao0o> truyền hình là sản phẩm phục vụ số đông,bác lại đi so với đồ cá nhân
<geminious> K+ được lập ra là để kiếm tiền ;)
<n2i> geminious: tất nhiên
<geminious> giải ngoại hạng anh cũng là để kiếm tiền
<o0oatulao0o> nói chung là K+ nó đúng trong phạm vi pháp luật của chúng ta
<geminious> ban tổ chức đem bán để thu lại tiền >:)
<NamkingWIN> bây giờ tám qua cả chuyện K+ à :D
<geminious> Sự chia sẻ miễn phí/giá rẻ đó đã giúp Việt Nam đoàn kết với thế giới, cũng đã giúp người Việt nghèo đoàn kết với người Việt giàu. Nhưng trong một giai đoạn thôi. Dù chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng nhưng sữa mẹ không thể uống mãi được.
<t8ax> tình nghi
<n2i> vnbucxuc + vnbayto nên sang kênh khác :D
<t8ax> công an chìm geminious
<t8ax> đang dẫn độ
<t8ax> ACE nói đến pháp luật
<geminious> no no :">
<t8ax> sau đó sẽ nói vài quan điểm chính trị
<t8ax> ==> rồi sau đó hốt trọn
<geminious> i'm not công an chìm
 * t8ax núp
 * geminious đá vào mông t8ax
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> uỵt mẹ trò này quen lắm
<o0oatulao0o> bác nghĩ rằng giá 100k chúng ta phải trả để xem bóng đá là rẻ sao
<t8ax> mình ếu xem bóng đá
<t8ax> ếu "khe" bố con thằng nào cả
<o0oatulao0o> rẻ theo ý bác là so với nước nào và dựa vào cái gì
<geminious> chẹp
<t8ax> nói chung, có tiền, có quyền
<t8ax> dân đen tuổi gì mà ý kiến
<t8ax> mà có ý kiến thì sao
<t8ax> tôi lãnh đạo
<t8ax> fải quan tâm àh :-"
<o0oatulao0o> chuẩn
<t8ax> mấy chú cứ cãi nhau, tiền cứ vào túi tôi
<geminious> yep
<t8ax> ==> mấy chú cãi cũng bằng thừa
<t8ax> ==> bởi vậy im đi :|
 * geminious hun t8ax cái
<t8ax> bao giờ thằng giám đốc K+ vào đây
<t8ax> mấy chú tha hồ ném đá
<t8ax> chứ ông ý giờ
<o0oatulao0o> :)
<t8ax> đang mua bản quyền
<t8ax> Maria Olala
<t8ax> về độc quyền
<t8ax> lúc ấy thì 200k còn rẻ
<o0oatulao0o> Ozawa chứ bác
<t8ax> o0oatulao0o, thiếu update thông tin
<o0oatulao0o> sao thế
<t8ax> google đê
<o0oatulao0o> mới đổi nghệ danh à
<o0oatulao0o> lâu rồi không xem em này
 * t8ax lấy tiền ra đếm đếm
<n2i> lol
<geminious> t8ax:  dạo này kinh doanh khá ko
<t8ax> ko
<t8ax> khổ lắm
<t8ax> đếm tiền mỏi mắt mỏi tay
<t8ax> giữ nhiều lại sợ cháy nổ
<t8ax> lo lắng :(
<o0oatulao0o> hê hê
<o0oatulao0o> bác vất vả quá
<geminious> sao ko đem vào bank
<t8ax> ừh
<geminious> nó giữ hộ cho
<t8ax> ếu tin bố con thằng nào cả :|
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> geminious, ko đọc báo à
<t8ax> a ri băng
<o0oatulao0o> đem vào bank 1 cơn bão kachina nó cuốn trôi ra biển hết
<t8ax> mấy vụ thụt két mấy chục tỉ
<o0oatulao0o> :D
 * yen-thao cuối cùng cũng xong rồi:)
<geminious> hè hè thụt két thằng nào thì thằng đó phải chịu chớ >:)
<t8ax> geminious, đúng, vậy bây giờ giả sử
<geminious> tiền cầm bao nhiêu thì vẫn phải giả :))
<t8ax> anh thụt của chú 10 tỷ
<n2i> yen-thao: làm gì mà xong?
<t8ax> anh xài hết 6 tỷ rồi
<t8ax> giờ chú phát hiện ra
<t8ax> kiện anh
<t8ax> anh ếu có khả năng chi trả
<t8ax> -> anh vô tù
<yen-thao> n2i: đi rình ăn trộm^^
<t8ax> còn chú mất 6 tỷ trắng đấy
 * geminious bắt t8ax lao động công ích kiếm lại 6 tỷ 
<n2i> làm gì nhau?
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> geminious, chú nói thì hay, 6tỷ mà lao động công ích kiếm đc
<t8ax> buôn hàng trắng thì ngon :D
<o0oatulao0o> híc
<t8ax> chưa kể
<t8ax> ra tòa
<t8ax> mỗi 1 lần hầu tòa
<t8ax> 20 -> 30tr
<t8ax> chú fải trả đấy
<t8ax> mà bao lâu hầu tòa 1 lần
<t8ax> 1 tháng, 3 tháng, 6 tháng, có khi 1 năm mới xử 1 ngày
<codai2810> mời các bạn chuyển địa điểm chém gió sang #vnluser :)
<yen-thao> t8ax: chừng nào anh bị xử bắn báo em nha
 * t8ax tát codai2810, bên ấy đông rồi :|
<o0oatulao0o> khổ,sao tát người ta
 * t8ax cầm súng nước bắn vô mặt yen-thao 
 * codai2810 tát lại anh t8ax: thế thì chém tiếp đi
<geminious> khiếp quá
<t8ax> sao nước nó trắng trắng đục đục nhỉ :|
 * yen-thao anh t8ax nói chuyện tcj quá
<yen-thao> tục quá
<t8ax> gì :|
<n2i> :D
<geminious> ewww
<t8ax> ko có ng` nói bậy
<geminious> thiệt là
<t8ax> chỉ có ng` hiểu bậy
<geminious> :-<
<geminious> đến chịu
 * yen-thao http://www.mediafire.com/?mlow44yzl3rzwnr
<bksupybot> Title: CaidatSQLdeveloper tren .pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
 * t8ax ôm geminious, huhu
<t8ax> yen-thao sao lại nghi oan cho ng` có tội :(
<geminious> sao lại cài đặt sqldeveloper trên pdf :))
<geminious> nhìn cái tên hay hay
<t8ax> tên + đuôi ảo thôi
<t8ax> đuôi thật là
<geminious> mà con này là tsql hay mysql đây
<n2i> .avi
<yen-thao> geminious: thiếu chử^^ ubuntu
<t8ax> Maria..abc.mp4
<yen-thao> GeekComp: oracle
 * t8ax tát n2i, giờ ai coi avi nữa
<geminious> hờ hờ oracle thì khủng roài
<t8ax> ( nhắc mới nhớ nãy mới down 198mb từ lẩu xanh đuôi avi :| )
<geminious> hic nửa đêm đầu mình cứ nặng nặng :-SS
<geminious> sợ ko biết có bị như hqua nữa ko
<geminious> :-SS
<o0oatulao0o> các bác kêu em chém chuyện K+ giờ lại sang cả lầu xanh
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<geminious> chuyện nào cũng chém
<t8ax> geminious, chắc coi nhìu liên xô quá máu dồn lên não
<geminious> ko đi sâu quá là đc :))
<t8ax> geminious, quay tay đê, để máu chạy về trym
<geminious> nào nào
 * geminious oánh t8ax
 * yen-thao sửa tên lại rồi^^
<yen-thao> http://www.mediafire.com/?mlow44yzl3rzwnr
<bksupybot> Title: CaidatSQLdeveloper tren .pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<geminious> ủa khác j` lúc nãy
<geminious> :))
<yen-thao> http://www.mediafire.com/?3eqs3t3yujupbvj
<bksupybot> Title: cai Oracle 10g XE va SQL Developer tren ubuntu.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<geminious> 10g à
<yen-thao> geminious: lộn;))
<o0oatulao0o> cái món gì thế yen-thao
<geminious> cái thằng oracle này nó bán db của nó mà mua đc cả du thuyền
<geminious> S-)
<t8ax> down file của yen-thao về mở với Vê lờ xê ko thấy hình mà nghe tiếng ú ớ
<yen-thao> geminious: vâng bài này đã đăng trên forum nhưng tạo file pdf đặng dễ share^^
<t8ax> đề nghị re-up
<yen-thao> t8ax: toàn nói bậy không à
<t8ax> àh mở nhầm file
<t8ax> hèn gì
<n2i> lol
<geminious> http://www.vietnamnet.vn/vn/cong-nghe-thong-tin-vien-thong/5897/bi-tan-cong-lien-tuc--vietnamnet-van-hoat-dong.html
<bksupybot> Title: VietNamNet (at www.vietnamnet.vn)
<t8ax> CA chìm lại vô Luser khai thác thông tin
<o0oatulao0o> :)
<geminious> her her
<yen-thao> o0oatulao0o: thì cái tên đã nói lên hết rồi đó còn hỏi gì nữa
<yen-thao> }oracle
<yen-thao> }learn oracle as http://www.mediafire.com/?3eqs3t3yujupbvj
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/011/e/a/polar_by_mangosango-d36xsnr.png
<yen-thao> }oracle
<bksupybot> yen-thao: "oracle" : http://www.mediafire.com/?3eqs3t3yujupbvj
<geminious> t8ax:  được đấy
<geminious> share đi
 * geminious like it
<t8ax> ko fải của mình
<geminious> nó sẽ thay thế clearlook gtk từ thời 2005 của mình
<geminious> :))
<n2i> geminious: đó là gtk elementary theme thì phải
<geminious> t8ax:  xin cái link gốc nào
 * yen-thao mỗi lần thấy anh t8ax là thấy ảnh khoe giao diện
<n2i> còn border thì nhìn cũng quyen
<n2i> quen
 * t8ax tát yen-thao 
<t8ax> mỗi lần thấy yen-thao là thấy máu dồn lên não..
<geminious> chơi angry birds hem
<n2i> t8ax: may mà dồn lên não =))
<yen-thao> t8ax: không chơi với mấy người vũ phu như anh nữa
<t8ax> n2i coi hình yen-thao rồi mà
<geminious> yen-thao công nhận nói ch giống con gái thật
<geminious> mình ko biết cũng bị lừa
<geminious> :-<
 * yen-thao thôi em đi ngủ mấy anh cứ nói bậy thoải mái đi
<yen-thao> geminious: lừa gì?
<t8ax> "<geminious> nó là boy hay girl vậy"
<t8ax> ếu hiểu geminious đang nói ai
 * geminious tát t8ax
 * geminious đấm t8ax
 * geminious bạo hành t8ax
 * t8ax rút súng chỉ vô đầu geminious 
<y-t> hix vừa nup là thấy đánh lộn ầm ầm rồi
 * t8ax đá y-t bay vô giường
<t8ax> chuẩn bị bạo hành
<geminious> wow
 * geminious lấy máy quay ra quay cảnh nóng
<t8ax> sao cái này giống
<t8ax> vụ báo mới đăng
<t8ax> CA xã bắt.. gái mại dzâm
<y-t> thôi uot luôn cho lành:(
<t8ax> lol
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> móa geminious bậy quá
<t8ax> làm em nó sợ
<geminious> ow
<geminious> Æ¡
<geminious> lại đổ tại mình ><
<t8ax> }learn geminious as Chuyên gia "bạo râm" mấy bạn nữ sn 91 -> 93
 * geminious đang ngâm cứu ssh
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<geminious> vãi
<geminious> }geminious
<bksupybot> geminious: "geminious" : (#1) Chuyên viên tư vấn của Liên Xô chấm Mỹ, (#2) CounterStrike 1.6 gamer, (#3) Chuyên gia bạo râm mấy bạn nữ sn 91 -> 93
<geminious> }forget geminious 3
<bksupybot> geminious: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> haha
<geminious> bên này với bên kia khác nhau đúng ko
<geminious> bên kia mình define nhiều cái lắm mà
<geminious> :-?
<n2i> uhm
<geminious> n2i có tài liệu ssh nào để đọc ko :(
<geminious> mới dùng ko biết :(
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> gúc gồ ra cả rổ
<t8ax> .g cả rổ tài liệu ssh
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vnpro.org/forum/showthread.php/24311-B%C3%A0i-vi%E1%BA%BFt-v%E1%BB%81-CSMARS/page3
<GeekComp> chán quớ
<bksupybot> Title: Bài viết về CSMARS (at vnpro.org)
 * t8ax bắt tay n2i
<t8ax> đi cài en dzồ bớt chơi
<geminious> chắc là dùng PuTTY nhỉ :-?
<t8ax> "en dzì" hay "en dzồ" nhỉ
<n2i> geminious: linux có ssh rồi mà
<n2i> sao phải putty? window à?
<geminious> à ko còn 1 cái s60 với 1 cái windows nữa
<geminious> :))
<n2i> :-/ s60?
<t8ax> nhắc tới đt mới nhớ
<t8ax> đt mình 4 ngày chưa sạc
<t8ax> mà ngày nào cũng wifi
<t8ax> chán
 * geminious cùng đt với t8ax
<geminious> E63
<geminious> mà sao pin j` mà trâu thế t8ax
 * t8ax đi quay film màn hình đt cho geminious xem
<geminious> :-o
<t8ax> coi hêm?
<geminious> pin của /me xài đc 2 ngày :|
<geminious> nhắn tin
<geminious> wifi
<geminious> thỉnh thoảng 3g nếu ko có wifi
<t8ax> xem film đc bao lâu?
<geminious> đc có 2 ngày thôi :|
<geminious> chÆ°a xem film bao h
<t8ax> nếu đt /me đầy pin
<t8ax> xem xong 2 bộ film thì dùng đc thêm 1 ngày rưỡi
<t8ax> ngày nhắn mấy chục tin thôi
<vubuntor465> sau khi cai va thao bo mot so game
<vubuntor465> em khong the vao duoc phan tuy bien giao dien cua ubuntu
<vubuntor465> em muon dua ve che do mac dinh
<vubuntor465> lam sao bay gio ?
<t8ax> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<geminious> t8ax:  cái này trong bài viết của mềnh có =))
<vubuntor465> go dung nhu vay ha anh
<t8ax> thường thì thêm sudo đằng trc nữa
<vubuntor465> sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<geminious> cứ sudo cho chắc chắn em ah
<vubuntor465> dung khong a
<geminious> đúng roài đó
<vubuntor465> em thu day
<t8ax> geminious, ờ, 1 ng` dịch bài reset gnome mà bữa hỏi mình cách chỉnh về themes mặc định của Ubuntu đấy
<geminious> t8ax:  cái ý nó bị lỗi =))
<t8ax> ngụy biện
<geminious> lúc reset về bình thường rồi cái nautilus nó vẫn lỗi ><
<geminious> out ra vào lại thì hết
<geminious> :">
<t8ax> dùng Ubuntu nóng máy ghê
<geminious> ừa
<geminious> chạy U có chỗ bình thường ko nóng thì nó nóng
<geminious> :|
<geminious> nhất là cái ổ cứng
<t8ax> nóng dữ dội
<t8ax> quạt quay nhanh hơn, mà lại ko mát hơn
<geminious> xót máy bỏ xừ
<t8ax> http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/gallery/1022855#/d2waxtr
<t8ax> cho chú đấy
<bksupybot> Title: GTK by lassekongo83 on deviantART (at lassekongo83.deviantart.com)
 * n2i có nguyên bô Zuki
<n2i> khoái gtk hơn emerald
<t8ax> emerald đẹp hơn
<t8ax> gtk bị xước
 * t8ax tát n2i
<t8ax> UT hêm gái
 * geminious thích cái nautilus trong hình 
<t8ax> nautilus-elementary thì fải
<n2i> t8ax: server ngủm rồi
<t8ax> n2i Tây?
 * geminious soi ko thấy server
<geminious> ubuntu-vn
<t8ax> mà thôi ếu chơi nữa
 * geminious thấy ghi là ssh xài trong LAN
<n2i> lol
<geminious> over internet được không nhỉ
<n2i> đi hởi Cá hoặc Cua ấy :D
<n2i> s/hởi/hỏi
<geminious> tôm cua cái đi đâu hết rồi
<geminious> mà
 * geminious bị treo đt rồi :))
<geminious> thử cía putty for symbian
<n2i> ssh vào máy /me này
<n2i> :D
 * t8ax thắc mắc là geminious dùng ssh để làm gì?
<n2i> ợ, remove rồi
<geminious> t8ax:  khám và phá
<t8ax> geminious, mục đích?
 * geminious sau này ở trường xài máy nhà :">
<geminious> n2i:  xóa mất rồi à
<geminious> :(
<geminious> chán nhẩy
<n2i> cái server openssh xóa rồi
<n2i> giờ cài lamp nữa thôi
<geminious> Username: ~C4Noc@unaffiliated/canoc
<geminious> làm sao để giấu đc cái IP kiểu này nhỉ
<geminious> :|
<t8ax> dễ ợt
<t8ax>  /partall
<n2i> .g irc cloak
<bkphenny> n2i: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<bksupybot> Title: IRC/Cloaks - Meta (at meta.wikimedia.org)
<n2i> ấy
<geminious> cloak :-?
<t8ax> geminious, gõ /partall là đc
<geminious> Unknown command.
<t8ax> ủa kỳ vậy
<t8ax>  /part thá»­
<vubuntor389> ai dùng temview vào xem may minh với
<n2i> vụ gì?
<vubuntor389> không vào được phần chỉnh lai giao diện
<vubuntor389> appearance
<vubuntor389> phần hiệu ứng đó
<t8ax> reset gnome vẫn ko đc à?
<n2i> cái appearance?
<vubuntor389> mình reset lại gnome mà không được
<vubuntor389> bó tay
<vubuntor389> uk
<n2i> chạy trong terminal xem nó nói gì
<vubuntor389> không tìm thấy lệnh
<t8ax> chắc gỡ game game luôn cái gnome quá ;0
<vubuntor389> ?
<t8ax> "gỡ game gỡ luôn"
<t8ax> :|
<vubuntor389> bầy giờ phải làm sao ạ
<vubuntor389> chị bị cái đó thôi
<n2i> cho cái hình desktop coi cái
<t8ax> sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop*
<vubuntor389> ?
<t8ax> install
<vubuntor389> minh cài teamview rồi
<vubuntor389> thao tác không hợp lệ
<vubuntor389> sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor389> lệnh không chạy
<t8ax> install
<vubuntor389> install cái nào ạ
 * GeekComp đạp t8axx
<t8ax> gỡ bậy bạ ra
<t8ax> thì cài hết vô lại đi
<t8ax> :D
<n2i> vubuntor389: đúng đó
<GeekComp> vubuntor389: đừng tin hắn lừa đấy
<n2i> thích thì cài lại ubuntu-desktop đi, cho máu
<vubuntor389> lệnh như thế nào
<n2i> thế này
<n2i> chuyển sang tty rồi chạy sudo tasksel
 * t8ax tát GeekComp 
<GeekComp> hoho
<n2i> trong đó thích cài cái nào thì đánh dấu, gỡ cái nào thì bỏ đánh dấu đi
<vubuntor999> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor999> fake sock o ubuntu
<vubuntor999> minh da vao system/preferences/net wok proxy roi
<vubuntor999> nhung van ko dc
<codai2810> C4NoC: support vubuntor999 giúp em với
<C4NoC> sao thế em?
<vubuntor999> anh huong dan em
<vubuntor999> fake sock dc ko
<C4NoC> fake sock?
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor999> em muon fake Ip ay
<vubuntor999> system/prefrences/netwok
<vubuntor999> em da vao day
<vubuntor999> nhung ko biet fake the nao ca
<C4NoC> thì điền vào chỗ proxy
<C4NoC> kiếm cái proxy nào điền ip với port vào
<vubuntor999> ro tat cua so do di la dc ha anh
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor999> em da lam nhung sao vao ip2location
<vubuntor999> thi van ip viet nam
<t8ax> http://lgoptimusone.com/trac-nghiem/choi-game.html?key=qf50ug8n7ekkq0u7bo8otsqb2vkch0t0
<bksupybot> Title: Giải mã LG Optimus One & Android (at lgoptimusone.com)
<vubuntor999> la sao ha anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor999: không thì vào set trong firefox ấy
<C4NoC> preference> network rồi proxy
<n2i> }ping
<n2i> !install
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<mtngan> hi
<n2i> 3
<GeekComp> 4
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<mtngan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bksupybot> Title: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mtngan> ai da cai dat thanh cong voi cai nay chua
<GeekComp> đầy
<mtngan> e cai dat giong nhu the ma ko chay dc
<GeekComp> sao ko chạy
<GeekComp> mtngan: cần localhost hả?
<n2i> mtngan: ngủ đi, kẻo mụn mọc mặt :D
<mtngan> khi nhập đường dẫn vào nó ko tìm thấy đường dẫn
<mtngan> da
<GeekComp> dùng xampp cho nhanh
<mtngan> em lập trình php
<n2i> GeekComp: không nên
<GeekComp> n2i: hắn có mỗi php mà
<n2i> .g install lamp with one commnand
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/570-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-910
<n2i> hô hô
<bksupybot> Title: Install Lamp with 1 command in ubuntu | Unixmen (at www.unixmen.com)
<n2i> đó, có 1 câu lệnh thôi à! khỏe vãi :D
<GeekComp> dùng tasksel không quen lắm
<GeekComp> thoai thì mềnh cứ thủ công
<n2i> quá đơn giản
<GeekComp> cài từng cái 1
<n2i> (mỗi tội lắm lúc xài nó cũng điên máu lắm :D)
<mtngan> ai có tài liệu về quản trị mạng ubuntu server ko?
<mtngan> cho e xin với, có được video thi cang tốt
<n2i> :-/
<GeekComp> hic
<n2i> gúc gồ, pờ li sờ!
<GeekComp> thoai lại đọc truyện tiếp kill time
<GeekComp> n2i: chợt nhớ ra bác còn hàng không show cái
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đấy, dấu nhá, đọc truyện chán giờ đòi xem :D
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> hông có nữa, mấy bữa ni không collect =))
<GeekComp> thoai thế thì /me núp
<GeekComp> mà sao hum nay thức ác thía
<n2i> hmm
<GeekComp> mọi hôm giờ này bác zzz roài
<n2i> đang vọc cái irssi
<n2i> bậy bạ
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<n2i> phải 5h /me mới zzz
<GeekComp> chán quớ đi mất
<codai2810> oài
<GeekComp|chan> codai2810: hôm nay không đi học hay sao mà thức khuya thế
<codai2810> GeekComp|chan: đi hay ko thì cũng như nhau
<mtngan> ai biết code xem nhân của máy mình ko?
<GeekComp|chan> ẹc
<GeekComp|chan> xem nhân thì ngay từ khi boot là biết
<n2i> codai2810: :-/
<codai2810> n2i: Æ¡i
<n2i> ý là gì? :-?
<codai2810> n2i: ý của cái gì?
<n2i> quote: "đi hay ko thì cũng như nhau" í
<codai2810> n2i: thì đi hay ko cũng thức
<codai2810> ko ngủ  vì rét
<codai2810> rét nên ko ngủ đc
<mtngan> nếu quên id để đăng nhập vào ubuntuserver thì làm thế nào? ai biết chi cho mình với
<n2i> codai2810: :-/
<n2i>  /u về quê rồi phải không nhỉ?
 * codai2810 Hà nội
<n2i> mtngan: quên pass?
<mtngan> quên id
<n2i> nhầm, về nhà :D
<mtngan> pass thi nho
<n2i> quên tên ấy à?
<n2i> ngược đời thế :D
<mtngan> :)
<n2i> thì vào tài khoản root đi, vào đó thì làm gì cũng được
<n2i> chế độ recovery
<vubuntor229> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter  em vào trang này tải về goi duoi gz
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project (at art.gnome.org)
<vubuntor229> làm sao cài vậy anh
<codai2810> .g cài gói .gz
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=727&start=0
<bksupybot> Title: Giải thích dùm mình lệnh cài đặt gói *.tar.gz??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-12
<thuong> cai skype no bao use this source: click roi sao chang thay gi la sao the cac ban
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> thuong: xong chÆ°a?
<thuong> chac xong
<thuong> :/
<thuong> go lenh thay ghet
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> làm gì mà phải gõ lệnh?
<thuong> terminal
<thuong> add vao source list
<n2i> :)
<n2i> sao không xài GUI?
<thuong> ubuntu software center ha
<n2i> mà cần gì add, trong kho partner của U có thì phải
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> đó cũng được
<thuong> duoc moi so
<n2i> nhưng đúng hơn là software soft
<n2i> software source
<thuong> n2i choi u lau chua
<n2i> không biết nữa :-/
<n2i> hỏi chi vậy?
<thuong> không có gi quan trọng
<thuong> chỉ hỏi mang ý nghĩa giao lưu ấy mà
<n2i> trong software center cũng add được source mà
<thuong> nãy nó báo gì đó đại khái của hãng thứ 3
<n2i> uhm
<thuong> hỏi use this source không
<thuong> click nó im re
<thuong> cài kiểu khacs
<thuong> đường nào cũng về la mã
<n2i> (/me có gặp khó khăn nào đâu nhỉ?)
<thuong> umh
 * vubuntor439 nghe đồn^^ n2i sử dụng U từ 2006
<n2i> đùa
<thuong> tui xài từ bản 9.04 đến giờ vẫn còn gà
<thuong> đúng thiệt ...
<n2i> vubuntor439: lại ông nào clone đây
<n2i> thuong: xài U lâu thế rồi à?
<vubuntor439> n2i: đùa gì^^ không phải sao
<vubuntor439> n2i: ông nào đâu
<n2i> 2006 /me chưa được sờ cái máy tính luôn
<vubuntor439> n2i: hẻm tin
<n2i> uhm, mà có sờ rồi, đi học thêm tin văn phòng
<n2i> trường có một phòng máy tầm 2 chục chiếc
<n2i> chết đi mấy máy rồi ấy :D
<yen-thao> n2i: ^^
<n2i> chưa biết lúc đó là xài window gì, chắc 2000 hay xp gì đó cũng không biết
<n2i> thuở ấy còn được học foxpro mà
<n2i> @_@
<n2i> hố, yen-thao: hôm nay sao vô channel sớm thế?
<yen-thao> n2i: foxpro cũng hay em học gần xong khóa nhưng thấy nó hơi lỗi thời nên bỏ chạy theo access
<n2i> vốn nó giờ có thấy xài nữa
<yen-thao> n2i: tuần này thứ 2,3,4,sáng thứ 5,chủ nhật được nghỉ
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉ sử dụng 1 số trường hợp thôi ví dụ quản lý bưu điện hơn giờ vẫn còn sử dụng foxro hay mấy chổ nhà sách có chổ cũng sử dụng
<n2i> chẳng nhớ mặt nó thế nào nữa
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng cảm giác nó không được trực quan lắm với phần giao diện xấu như như là dos
<yen-thao> n2i: ăn cơm xong là lại buồn ngủ^^
<n2i> Hệ quản trị và khai thác các tệp cơ sở dữ liệ Foxpro: tên dài vãi! :D
<n2i> yen-thao: yep, cái đó M$ mua lại để diệt
<n2i> giờ hình như không dev hay suppor tiếp nữa
<yen-thao> n2i: bỏ lâu rồi hồi đó học lớp 8
<yen-thao> còn học bằng 8 foxpro
<n2i> (/me lớp 8 chưa biết máy tính @@)
<yen-thao> sang năm lớp 9 là chuyển qua học access rồi(PenIII 1.6, Ram 128MB, HDD 10GB)
<yen-thao> giờ cái máy đó còn trùm mềnh ở nhà chẳng đụng tới nửa
 * n2i tủi :(
<n2i> yen-thao: cài cái server nhỏ nhỏ lên cho nó
<n2i> cày bằng hết luôn, như thế bỏ phí :D
<yen-thao> n2i: chạy sao nổi
<n2i> hừm, sao không nổi
<yen-thao> n2i: nó đang cài winxp nhưng bỏ chừng 3 năm rồi chưa mở lại không biết còn chạy không
<n2i> cài gen2 vào thử chứ
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> chạy được xp cơ mà
<yen-thao> n2i: vâng thế mà còn cài notron antivirus nữa mới ghê^^
<yen-thao> photoshop
<n2i> hic, đùa nhau à! :D
<n2i> thế thì chạy linux vô tư chứ
<yen-thao> n2i: Ram có 128MB à
<n2i> ok mà
<n2i> có cần tí gui nào đâu
<yen-thao> n2i: antivirus cài vô xong là máy chạy như rùa^^
<n2i> boot lên chưa đầy ~30MB RAM
<n2i> còn server thì chắc là hơn
<yen-thao> n2i: mà nói chung em không thích sử dụng nó nữa
<yen-thao> n2i: HDD có 10GB làm được gì:)
<n2i> hơ, U của anh có 10G thôi này
<n2i> vẫn chiến tốt
<yen-thao> n2i: nếu làm server thì phải nối mạng nữa à
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> mình chỉ làm cho biết, cho thạo thôi mà
<yen-thao> n2i: nếu vậy thì "no table" hjhj
<n2i> lúc cần thì dắt vào, lo gì
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: nếu vào mạng tốn 2 300 ngàn 1 tháng chịu sao nổi
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> n2i: tiền đó để dành mua máy mới còn hơn
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> một gói cước xài  chung
<n2i> việc gì phải thêm
<n2i>   ai xài pidgin hem?
<yen-thao> n2i: một cái máy ở nhà trọ 1 cái máy ở nhà xài chung bằng niềm tin hả:(
<n2i> hôm trước có thấy cái previous conferences để đọc lại his
<n2i> mà hôm nay bới không ra
 * yen-thao sức sáng tạo của con người thật phi thường http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwk3Ps3Jayw
<n2i> :D
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Final Fantasy XIV - Official E3 Trailer [HD] (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> vác cái máy kia lên phòng trọ
<n2i> lấy mỗi cái case được rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi kệ nó cho nó yên nghỉ đi anh ơi định bán nhưng không ai mua^^
 * n2i định mua cái máy cùi cùi làm chơi, nhưng >1mil mấy nên thôi
<yen-thao> n2i: có cách nào lấy HDD trong máy ra làm ổ đĩa rời không?
<yen-thao> nếu có em về giải phẩu con CPU đó
<n2i> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: thì cái hdd tha đi đâu mà chẳng được
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng nó chỉ gắn vô được máy bàn thôi:(
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> hình như thế
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> nhưng thử đi, nếu có chuẩn của nó thì chắc cũng kết nối được
<nobawk> mua đầu nối ổ cứng di động
<n2i> thuở ấy chắc thì hẳn còn ide quá xá
<yen-thao> ổ đĩa rời bây giờ còn đắc quá chưa có xiền mua
<nobawk> cắm vô đâu cũng đc
<nobawk> yen-thao: mua cái chuyển thôi
<n2i> nobawk: ;-/
<nobawk> lấy ổ cứng thuwòng
<nobawk> nhét vô cái bộ chuyển
<nobawk> thế là xong
<nobawk> cái bộ chuyển chỉ hơn 100k gì đó
<nobawk> rẻ bèo
<n2i> vậy là nó chuyển từ ide => usb?
<yen-thao> nobawk: :)100K^^
<nobawk> n2i: kinda
<n2i> .w kinda
<bkphenny> kinda — noun: 1. A subspecies of baboon, Papio cynocephalus kindae, primarily found in Angola, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Zambia, and possibly western Tanzania — adverb: 1. (colloquial) kind of
 * yen-thao vậy hôm nào về nha tháo rời cái case cũ ra ^^
<n2i> yen-thao: tha mỗi cái hdd 10G lên làm gì?
<yen-thao> nobawk: nếu cái HDD đó đem làm ổ di động chắc nó không được bền lắm
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ có cái HDD nào khác đâu:(
<n2i> không bền, không an toàn, không tiện, không nhanh
<n2i> bảo tha cả cái case lên
 * yen-thao thế thì bỏ ống heo để dành tiền mua HDD di động vậy
<n2i> :D
 * n2i bỏ ống chuột cũng không được, huống hồ heo @_@
<yen-thao> n2i: xí
<n2i> nobawk: vẫn chưa hiểu cái kinda í
<n2i> lạnh quá, tắm cả h rồi mà giờ vẫn tê cả chân
<nobawk> n2i: kind of
<n2i> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61-sKi-loHY&feature=watch_response
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Code Lyoko Theme Song (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> mọi độ cũng thích phim hoạt hình này :D
<n2i> kind of :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: nấu nước sôi ngâm chân là hết lạnh liền à;))
<nobawk> n2i: a kind of that :3
<nobawk> .w kinda
<nobawk> .w sorta
<bkphenny> kinda — noun: 1. A subspecies of baboon, Papio cynocephalus kindae, primarily found in Angola, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Zambia, and possibly western Tanzania — adverb: 1. (colloquial) kind of
<bkphenny> sorta — adverb: 1. (informal) sort of, quite
<nobawk> n2i: nhìn nghĩa dưới cùng đó
<yen-thao> n2i: phim hoạt hình đó coi được nhưng đồ họa xấu quá:(
<n2i> (muốn đồ họa đẹp thì xem phim rạp, há)
<n2i> hoạt hình này nghe như hơi hớm của matrix ấy
<nobawk> bạn yen-thao kia là gái hay trai vậy n2i
<n2i> hmm, Girl! I think so! :D
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: có ý kiến gì hông
 * nobawk thấy CoconutCrab có nhãn quan rất tốt về vụ này :3
 * n2i cũng nghĩ thế!
<vubuntor584> xin chào
 * y-t http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBbcoc9quoY
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Phượng buồn - Tú Quyên (at www.youtube.com)
<ubuntuSv> hi
<n2i> ubuntu Server?
 * y-t http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmW6GL4MBr0&NR=1
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - 獨角戲 Trái tim thổn thức Tu Quyen (at www.youtube.com)
<y-t> n2i: ubuntu sinh viên^^
<n2i> :D
<n2i> muốn ngủ mà cũng không muốn ngủ
<vubuntor439> n2i: thôi em cũng đi ngủ^^ sáng giờ lo chơi không học hành gì hết ngủ xong học bài thôi^^
<n2i> chơi là học, học là chơi?
<vubuntor439> n2i: lo chơi không lo học khác nữa
<mtngan> hi
<n2i|rice> 3
<mtngan> ai cho mình  biết về khai triển các dịch vụ ubuntu server ko? tài liệu liên quan
<n2i> có doc rồi mà
<mtngan> cho mình đường link để lấy tài liệu về được ko?
<mtngan> mình đang cần nó
<n2i> mời lên thăm cụ gúc :D
<n2i> .g ubuntu server 10.04 guide pdf
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/serverguide.pdf
<n2i> fsck, chuẩn thế :D
<n2i> mtngan: có xài ubuntu desktop không?
<n2i|zZz> Mắt không chịu nổi nữa!
<vubuntor366> may em update cham qua..em nghe noi co the chuyen server de update tai cac may chu viet nam..xin huong dan em..cam on nhieu
<ptkhanh> vubuntor366: bạn mở Software Center ra
<ptkhanh> edit->software sources
<ptkhanh> ở phần Download from hoặc Get from gì đó, chọn Other->Vietnames->Fpt
<vubuntor381> chao ban
<vubuntor381> hom qua minh hoi cai dat torqueue cho PC ay
<vubuntor381> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512061
<vubuntor381> ban cho minh trang wed nay
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] How to Torque on ubuntu 10.04 on a single multicore machine - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor381> minh lam toi : cat "SERVERHOST torqueserver" >> /var/lib/torque/torque.cfg
<vubuntor381> thi khong dc nua
<vubuntor381> khong hieu "SERVERHOST torqueserver"
<vubuntor381> la gi vay
<vubuntor381> ban chi giup minh voi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor381: bạn thử sudo cat ...
<ptkhanh> thêm sudo trước cat sy
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: cái đó là config của torque mà
<vubuntor381> minh dang chay Ubuntu 10.04
<ptkhanh> à quên, bạn sudo -s ở trên chưa?
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: mà đâu có phải là cat?
<vubuntor381> minh tren VMware
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: sudo -i
<vubuntor381> minh co ban a
<vubuntor381> sudo -s de vao root
<ptkhanh> ờ
<nobawk`> :3
<vubuntor381> minh lam toi:cat "SERVERHOST torqueserver" >> /var/lib/torque/torque.cfg roi
<vubuntor381> nhung ko dc
<ptkhanh> bạn mở cái file /var/lib/torque/torque.cfg ra
<ptkhanh> rồi thêm cái SER....ver kia vào cuối
<nobawk`> s/cat/echo/
<ptkhanh> vubuntor381: ko thì làm như nobawk` bảo kia, thay cat = echo
<ptkhanh> :D
<vubuntor381> echo torqueserver np=8 >> /var/lib/torque/server_priv/nodes
<vubuntor381> dong nay thay np=1 ha ban
<vubuntor381> echo pbs_server = 127.0.1.1 >> /var/spool/torque/mom_priv/config
<nobawk`> cái này ko rõ :D
<vubuntor381> den dong nay lai ko dc
<vubuntor262> Xin chao cac ban, cho minh hoi ve lenh rsync, minh muon copy chi nhung file co extension la xls, doc tu folder A den folder B thi xu dung option the nao?
<nobawk`> có bao h dùng cái torque này đâu
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: nó báo sao?
<vubuntor381> no bao ko co directory nay
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: ko có thì có thể phải tạo
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: mkdir -p /var/spool/torque/mom_priv/
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: rồi echo lại
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: thá»­ *.xls xem
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: rsync -v /path/to/A/*.xls /path/to/B/
<vubuntor262> minh lam the nay: rsync -avz --include "*.xls" /foderA /folderB  nhung no copy tat
<vubuntor262> ban huong dan minh dung 1 lenh de copy duoc nhung loai file minh muon (*.xls, *.doc..)
<vubuntor381> gedit /etc/hosts change 127.0.1.1	myHostName to 127.0.1.1	myHostName torqueserver
<vubuntor381> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor381> gedit /etc/hosts
<vubuntor381> change 127.0.1.1	myHostName to 127.0.1.1	myHostName torqueserver
<vubuntor381> nghia la gi vay
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: thử lệnh kia đi
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: doc nữa thì chạy thêm 1 phát
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: rsync -v /path/to/A/*.doc /path/to/B/
<vubuntor381> thay "127.0.1.1" thanh "torqueserver" ha ban
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: đơn giản nhất đó :D
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: ko
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: thêm torqueserver
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: vào cuối cùng của dòng đó
<vubuntor381> ban noi ro hon dc ko
<vubuntor381> chi them "torqueserver" vao cuoi file nay ha ban
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: cat /etc/hosts
<nobawk`> !paste | vubuntor381
<ubot2> vubuntor381: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk`> vubuntor381: thêm vào cuối dòng 127.0.1.1 ....
<nobawk`> ptkhanh: mà sao bọn ubuntuu lại dùng 127.0.1.1 à xếp
<vubuntor262> co ve ok roi
<vubuntor262> minh thay trong folder A co foder C chua cac file *.xls, lam sao de no copy ca cay thu muc & file *.xls ha ban
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: bạn muốn dùng 1 lệnh thì man rsync
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: có thể dùng find rồi rsync :3
<vubuntor262> minh cho them cac option -r nhung ko dc
<nobawk`> ờ
<vubuntor262> minh doc man nhung ko hieu
<nobawk`> -r ko đc :D
<vubuntor262> giup minh chut nhe.
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: bạn muốn copy cả thư mục C sang
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: hay chỉ file .xls
<vubuntor262> minh muon copy ca cay thu muc trong folder A
<vubuntor262> chi cac file *.xls
<nobawk`> sang B nó phải là B/c/.xls
<vubuntor262> yes
<nobawk`> hay B/.xls luôn
<vubuntor262> trong window minh lam duoc voi robocopy
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: ờ thế phức tạp hơn á :3
<vubuntor262> B/C/xls
<nobawk`> trong linux chỉ cần tẹo shell là xong :3
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: bạn tự nghĩ 1 chút là ra thôi :D
<vubuntor262> neu ban biet giup minh chut di.
<vubuntor262> minh cung doc man truoc khi hoi
<vubuntor262> thu thuc ko lam dc.
<vubuntor262> vi khong hieu ro.
<nobawk`> mình ko rõ rsync mặc định có làm đc ko
<nobawk`> nhưng có thể kết hợp với shell script
<excrypf> nobawk`: rsync đc
<nobawk`> excrypf: thế chỉ cho bạn vubuntor262 đi
<nobawk`> excrypf: /me ko phải fan của rsync
<vubuntor262> giup minh voi.
<nobawk`> hay chơi cpio nhá
<vubuntor262> minh ko biet shell script
<vubuntor262> yes
<vubuntor262> lenh nao cung duoc, mien lam duoc
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: đợi chút đi test lệnh
<vubuntor262> yes
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: find /path/to/A/ -iname "*.xls" -o -iname "*.doc" -print0 | cpio --null -pvd /path/to/B
<vubuntor769> vang
<vubuntor769> ban oi
<vubuntor769> minh cai lai cai torqueu tu dau nhe
<vubuntor769> co gi minh hoi ban giup minh voi nhe
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: nhớ là test trước thấy okay thì chạy vào cái thư mục chính
<nobawk`> (:\
<vubuntor769> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512061
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] How to Torque on ubuntu 10.04 on a single multicore machine - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk`> vubuntor769: ở HN thì vác máy đến cnf
<nobawk`> thứ 7 hàng tuần có người của ubuntu-vn ở đó
<vubuntor769> minh lam theo huong dan o trang nay
<vubuntor769> cnf o dau vay ha ban
<nobawk`> vubuntor769: ở ĐHBK HN
<vubuntor262> cam on cac ban nhieu,
<nobawk`> gần san vận động bk :3
<nobawk`> vubuntor262: ko có chi
<vubuntor769> ban noi ro dia chi hon dc ko
<nobawk`> .g cnf bkhn
<bkphenny> nobawk`: http://www.hanoilug.org/
<bksupybot> Title: HanoiLUG (at www.hanoilug.org)
<nobawk`> vubuntor769: đó
<vubuntor262> cho minh hoi them cai cpio nay neu minh cho chay hang ngay thi no se update hay copy lai tu dau?
<nobawk`> cpio có mode update
<nobawk`> bạn phải thêm option
<vubuntor262> ah,
<nobawk`> nhưng chắc rsync ngon hơn mỗi tội mình chưa chơi rsync bao h
<vubuntor262> the chac minh phai tim hieu them trong man
<tianbao> có ai sử dụng bản  G OS giống tui kg?
<tianbao> www.thinkgos.com
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> quảng cáo hoài
<vubuntor769> minh thu cai truoc xem the nao
<tianbao> chứ sao?
<tianbao> phải tìm đống minh chứ
<tianbao> hệ điều hành good mà kg ai sài là sao?
<tianbao> :-D
<nobawk`> :3
 * nobawk` ko dùng ubuntu
<nobawk`> vubuntor769: uhm, cứ follow instruction ở đó
<nobawk`> rồi dọc doc
<nobawk`> lỗi thì chịu khó google
<nobawk`> chắc là sẽ okay thoai :3
<vubuntor769> cam on ban
<excrypf> rsync --verbose  --progress --stats --compress --recursive --times --perms --links  --filter="+ */" --filter="+ *.xls" --filter="- *" source dest
<excrypf> vubuntor262: ^
<nobawk`> :3
 * excrypf cũng ko hiểu rõ đống filter lắm
<nobawk`> cái kia dùng copy pass mode của cpio :3
<nobawk`> nó giữ nguyên hierachy
<excrypf> rsync chắc cũng nguyên :)
<nobawk`> tại nhìn cái rsync lắm option quá
<nobawk`> nên chưa bao h dám sờ vô :3
<excrypf> thêm cho chắc thôi :)
<C4NoC> :-/
<nobawk`> nhìn cái man của rsync muốn ói quá :3
<C4NoC> nobawk`: rsync mà hem xài
<C4NoC> ngon lém
<nobawk`> dài vãi
 * nobawk` backup toàn dùng find + cpio :3
<excrypf> cái pattern rule của rsync lằng nhằng phết
<nobawk`> ờ
<nobawk`> mình sắp phải làm 1 cái regular backup nè, bạn C4NoC có ý kiến gì ko
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thì cứ rsync mà chạy
<nobawk`> (:\
<C4NoC> nếu cần version thì rdiff
<nobawk`> ờ há
<C4NoC> ờ há cái jề
<nobawk`> chưa làm chưa biết hố hố
<nobawk`> mà còn định làm cái kerberos server chơi
<C4NoC> chi vậy?
<vubuntor262> Minh cung hoi de lam backup do.
<vubuntor262> muc dich cua minh la  backup ca cay thu muc va chi backup nhung file can thiet nhu *.xls, *.doc, *.ppt ..
<vubuntor262> ngay xua minh dung robocopy rat tot.
<vubuntor262> nhung bay gio cai cai Linux nen muon dung thu rsync, thay no hoi phuc tap.
<excrypf> vubuntor: rsync --verbose  --progress --stats --compress --recursive --times --perms --links  --filter="+ */" --filter="+ *.xls" --filter="- *" source dest
<excrypf> đó
<excrypf> muốn thêm doc thì --filter="+ *.doc" thôi
<C4NoC> phức tạp gì
<vubuntor262> ah, hay qua.
<vubuntor262> cam on ban nhieu.
<C4NoC> flexibility thế còn gì
<vubuntor262> minh co the cho cac file *.xls, doc, .. vao 1 file duoc khong
<vubuntor262> roi thay cai --filter="path to File"
<excrypf> vubuntor262: chờ tẹo đi đọc tiếp
<vubuntor262> thanks ban excrypf.
<nobawk`> :3
<excrypf> nobawk`: :3 gì, qua bên kia mau
<vubuntor277> ai biết cách cài driver cho máy in xerox chỉ dùm với ạ
<nobawk`> .g xerox printer ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<bksupybot> Title: Printers - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk`> vubuntor277: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XeroxPrinters
<nobawk`> vubuntor277: model này hả
<bksupybot> Title: XeroxPrinters - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor277> dòng của nó là Docucentre III 3007
<vubuntor277> tìm mãi mà k thấy
<nobawk`> ờ thế lên trang của nó xem có hỗ trợ driver cho linux ko
<vubuntor277> k có ạ
<nobawk`> thế chắc ko dùng đc :3
<vubuntor277> hik hik
<vubuntor277> j mà củ chuối thế trời
<vubuntor277> có bạn nào đi trc giúp mình vấn đề này với
<excrypf> vubuntor262: bạn tạo ra 2 file exclist với inclist
<excrypf> vubuntor262: exclist có nội dung là *
<excrypf> vubuntor262: inclist có dòng đầu tiên là */
<excrypf> vubuntor262: mỗi dòng tiếp theo trong file inclist sẽ tương ứng với các kiểu file bạn muốn sync
<excrypf> ví dụ xls thì sẽ là *.xls
<excrypf> muốn thêm doc thì thêm 1 dòng *.doc
<excrypf> còn câu lệnh sẽ thành rsync --verbose  --progress --stats --compress --recursive --times --perms --links  --include-from=inclist --exclude-from=exclist SOURCE   DEST
<vubuntor262> Minh da chay thanh cong
<vubuntor262> cac ban ho tro that la tot.
<C4NoC> +1 cho excrypf
<nobawk`> :3
<vubuntor262> ban excrypf oi,
 * nobawk` bò đi cùng với cpio
<vubuntor262> xin loi nhe, minh co voi doi tien.
<vubuntor262> cho minh hoi cai option */ no co nghia la gi vay?
<vubuntor262> minh khong hieu cai --filter="+ */"
<excrypf> if  the  pattern  ends with a / then it will only match a directory, not a regular file, symlink, or device.
<nobawk`> n2i|zZz: có script mới rồi nè
<vubuntor745> gio minh moi bat dau dung ubuntu
<vubuntor745> chi biet luot web
<vubuntor745> cham het
<nobawk`> ờ thì cái gì cũng phải dần dần
<vubuntor745> da the khong nghe nhac xem phim dc
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor745> nan qua, chac lai phai qua win
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> ubuntu xịn nó tự hỏi codec khi ko có mà
<vubuntor745> xin la sao
<C4NoC> nản gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor745: đọc cái kia đi
<vubuntor745> nghĩa là bản mình đang dùng là đồ rởm hả :)
<nobawk`> cài cái kia đi
<nobawk`> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor745> gì mà tối qua ngồi update hết hơi mới lên version 9.10
<vubuntor745> :(
<nobawk`> moá
<nobawk`> cài 10.04 đi
<vubuntor745> mà thấy giờ mọi người nói có bản 10.10 rồi
<vubuntor745> không lẽ phải cài lại
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor378> hi all
<C4NoC> cài lại đi cho khỏe
<vubuntor378> chao tat ca cac ban
<vubuntor745> cái link bác <ubot2> vừa đưa
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor378> minh dang setup repository loacl
<vubuntor378> cho ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor745> sao mình không down được
<vubuntor745> nó không cho down
<vubuntor378> nhung minh cai nhieu lan roi van khong hieu qua
<vubuntor378> ban nao co the dup minh khong??, thanks truoc
<nobawk`> 9.04 còn đc support ko nhỉ?
<nobawk`> vubuntor378: cài 10.04 vào đi :D
<vubuntor378> minh lam theo duong dan nay http://diendanmaychu.vn/showthread.php/388-Setup-local-Repository-Mirror-cho-Ubuntu-9.04
<bksupybot> Title: Setup local Repository Mirror cho Ubuntu 9.04 (at diendanmaychu.vn)
<vubuntor378> nhung van khong thanh cong
<vubuntor378> con ai o do khong
<vubuntor745> buổi tối có ai lonline không nhỉ
<vubuntor745> :)
<vubuntor378> co the giup minh duoc khong
<vubuntor378> ????
<nobawk`> vubuntor378: nó báo gì?
<vubuntor378> khi minh chay lenh    apt-mirror /etc/apt/mirror.list de update database
<vubuntor378> thi bao loi
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> chi vậy
<C4NoC> chạy apt-get update
<vubuntor378> chay roi, nhung bao loi fobitden
<C4NoC> rồi apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor378> chay lenh apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras de lam chuc nang gi vay ban
<vubuntor378> minh chua hieu
<nobawk`> sudo apt-get update
<C4NoC> để cài mấy cái xem fim nghe nhạc vào
<nobawk`> nó báo gì
<nobawk`> !paste | vubuntor378
<ubot2> vubuntor378: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor088> để cài cái soft bạn cần vào đó
<vubuntor745> yahoo co ban nao cho ubuntu khong may bac
<nobawk`> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor378> hello
<vubuntor378> co bac nao co the giup minh hoan thanh cai repository local khong
<C4NoC> copy repo về à
<vubuntor378> uh
<C4NoC> lên search xem, có cái tool tự sync về ấy
<C4NoC> rồi làm cái web chỉ đến đó
<vubuntor378> Setup local Repository Mirror cho Ubuntu 9.04
<C4NoC> 9.04?
<vubuntor378> co ai giup duoc khong?????
<C4NoC> lên 10.04 hoặc 10.10 đi
<vubuntor378> ok
<vubuntor378> 9.04
<vubuntor142> anh cho em hoi dung luong chinh thuc cua ubuntu la bao nhieu vay
<excrypf> vubuntor142: dung lượng chính thức là gì?
<excrypf> vubuntor378: bài tập lớn à
<ptkhanh> vubuntor142: sau khi cài hay đĩa cài?
<vubuntor711> có chuơng trình nào edit file system hok ta?
<excrypf> vubuntor711: gparted
<vubuntor711> chưong trình này giống Vim hok ta
<vubuntor711> ủa nói ct chỉnh sửa file system mà chứ có phải chỉnh partition đâu
<nobawk`> sá»­a file system?
<n2i> ngon
<HappyFeet> anybody here?
<vubuntor375> chao cac anh
<vubuntor375> cho em hoi may em cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung ko co driver wifi lam sao ha may anh
<vubuntor375> giup em voi
<vubuntor375> cho em hoi may em cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung ko co driver wifi lam sao ha may anh
<HappyFeet> bạn vô System - Administration - Additional Driver
<vubuntor375> do
<vubuntor375> da
<vubuntor375> roi sao nua ha anh
<n2i> check
<vubuntor375> anh cu noi tiep di
<vubuntor375> em moi sai hai
<vubuntor375> ha
<vubuntor375> cung ko ranh lam
<HappyFeet> :d
<vubuntor375> :d
<HappyFeet> bạn có thấy driver cần thiếu trong chương trình đó ko
<vubuntor375> hien tai e dang xai win xp nen chua thay nua anh oi
<vubuntor375> co driver nao de minh cai vo hong anh
<HappyFeet> hơ
<HappyFeet> em hỏi thế thì bố anh cũng chịu thua
<vubuntor375> hjhjh
<vubuntor375> thank anh nhieu nha
<vubuntor375> :D
<HappyFeet> hic
 * yen-thao huhu hôm nay yen-thao bị đánh tơi tả:(
<HappyFeet> （☆≖‿≖）dòm dòm yen-thao
<yen-thao> HappyFeet: nhìn gì thế?
<HappyFeet> chả biết nữa
<HappyFeet> bị nhiễm Kalinka bên #vnluser
<yen-thao> :(
<HappyFeet> qua #vnluser 8 chơi bạn
<yen-thao> HappyFeet: qua đó sợ bị rượt:)
<HappyFeet> :))
<yen-thao> n2i: làm sao để chụp hình màn hình khi mình đang ở trỏ vào cái menu của panel vậy?
<yen-thao> ping n2i
<HappyFeet> dùng gscrot và đặt thời gian
<HappyFeet> gscrot -cd 5
<n2i> yen-thao: :-/
<HappyFeet> có nghĩa là bạn có 5 giay trước khi chụp
<n2i> cho timecount
<n2i> uhm, nhu HappyFeet noi do
<HappyFeet> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: logic ti la ra thoi :D
 * yen-thao gscrot là 1 chương trình hả?
<HappyFeet> ko
<HappyFeet> nó là dòng lệnh thôi
<HappyFeet> :d
<HappyFeet> sudo apt-get install gscrot
<n2i> HappyFeet: co them chu g ma van cli a?
<HappyFeet> ừ
<n2i> the thi khac gi scrot
<n2i> yen-thao: ubuntu co cai chup anh do
<n2i> em cho 2, 3 hay 5 giay la duoc
 * yen-thao đang tìm không biết nó đang nằm ở đâu nữa
<HappyFeet> gcsrot hay scrot nhỉ
<HappyFeet> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: nó nằm ở đâu sao em kiếm không gặp
<n2i> yen-thao: grab after a delay: * second
<HappyFeet> nếu bạn thích GUI thì dùng Shutter cũng được
<n2i> chua can den shutter ma
<HappyFeet> :D
<n2i> tham chi scrot con duoc, huong ho
<HappyFeet> nhiều bạn ngại dòng lệnh :d
<HappyFeet> em thì thấy scrot vừa nhanh vừa tiện
<n2i> (delay trong chup anh la can phai co nen chac tool nao de chup anh cung co)
<n2i> nhung co ve khong may nguoi xai delay :D
<HappyFeet> chắc là ko quen
<HappyFeet> em thì lúc nào cũng cho delay 5 giây :d
 * n2i thay ptkhanh ngu? ca ngay :D ZzZ hoai :D
 * kid__ chọc chọc ptkhanh
<yen-thao> n2i: sao không tìm thấy cái chụp hình trên menu:(
<n2i> yen-thao: chup moi cai menu thoi af?
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉ có cái menu là bấm print không được:(
<n2i> da bao cho no delay may s ma
<n2i> trong thoi gian may s ay minh bam menu cho no chup
<HappyFeet> scrot -cd 5
<vubuntor254> Co ai day khong
<vubuntor254> giup toi mot lat
<kid__> .
<vubuntor254> "alo
<n2i> amen
<n2i> lol
<n2i> save
<vubuntor480> lam the nao de xem dc may clip tren web
<n2i> vubuntor480: !ure
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor480
<ubot2> vubuntor480: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor480> roi dung cai nao nua bac
<vubuntor480> #  Kaffeine, the Kubuntu video player #  MPlayer #  xine #  Totem-xine #  VLC media player
<vubuntor480> Kaffeine
<vubuntor480> MPlayer
<vubuntor480> xine
<vubuntor480> totem
<HappyFeet> SMPlayer ngon nhất
<vubuntor480> ??
<HappyFeet> đọc sub tốt, ko giật hình
<vubuntor480> cai goi do the nao
<HappyFeet> sudo apt-get install smplayer
<vubuntor480> thanks HappyFeet
 * yen-thao không thể nào tìm được cái cái chụp hình:(
<HappyFeet> sudo apt-get install scrot
<tianbao> chào anh em!
<tianbao> moi người cho hỏi, may mình có sử dụng card màn hình
<vubuntor480> dung ubuntu co ve ton tien Internet qua
<vubuntor480> :D
<tianbao> giờ card có vấn đề
<tianbao> mình tháo card ra
<tianbao> cái chế độ màn hình nó kg bình thường
<tianbao> mình chình lại thế náo đây
<tianbao> hính như thiếu driver mà mình kg biết làm
<tianbao> ai biết xin giúp cho
<kid__> tháo card ra thì đã enable cái card onboard chưa
<kid__> mà không bình thường là ntn
<tianbao> chế độ hình 600*400
<tianbao> to chà bá
<tianbao> :-D
<n2i> .g reconfigure xserver-xorg on ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<n2i> bkphenny: where is title? :D
<vubuntor171> mọi người chỉ cho biết tài liệu cài đặt để share file giữa linux và win
<n2i> vubuntor480:go*i. y' la` samba
<n2i> con` tai` lie^u. thi` tu*. kie^m', ha
<vubuntor171> ok
<n2i> }change_DNS
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-13
<n2i|oops> yen-thao: On so'm the^'~
<n2i|oops> @@
<n2i|oops> 15' ro^i` co* a` :D
<yen-thao> n2i|oops: mở máy lên là vào rồi
<yen-thao> nhưng đang ngồi học bài
<n2i> o`, va^.y thi` out de^ :D
<yen-thao> n2i: để đây có sao đâu dù gì cũng mở máy mà
<n2i> o*? da^y /me qua^'y ro^i' kho^ng hoc. duoc. da^u
<yen-thao> n2i: anh cứ quậy đi em không trả lời thì anh làm được gì em (học bài đây)
<n2i> :P
<n2i> @@
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> chào n2i
<tianbao> tối qua xin lỗi vì out mà kg bb
<n2i> Cha`o!
<n2i> Ko sao!
<tianbao> tại tính restart thôi
<tianbao> mà vẫn kg được nên chán quá tắt máy luôn
<tianbao> giờ đang ổ công ty rồi
<n2i> :(
<tianbao> hi, mình thấy bạn hay chát với yen-thao, con trai hay con gái vậy :P
 * n2i a'?
<kid__> tianbao: cả n2i và yen-thao là gái hết
<kid__> tianbao: n2i mới sang Thái về
 * n2i bop' co^? kid__ gia^t. gia^t.
<tianbao> sax
<tianbao> cái này mới biết nha, đừng làm tui sợ
<kid__> thôi
<n2i> Lam` lo^. bi' ma^t. anh em :D
 * kid__ đi rửa mặt kệ n2i rủ rê tianbao sang Thái
<tianbao> sợ gì, đi thử cho biết,  heheheee
<tianbao> n2i nhà ở đâu, HCM hay Hà nội
<tianbao> hay là tình nào khác?
<tianbao> đừng nói là ở Thái Lan nha :-X
<n2i> Vo^'n o*? Thai' ve^` :D
 * n2i Nghe^. An
<tianbao> à, mình ở HCM
<tianbao> tượng bạn ở HCM rủ bạn offline chơi
<vubuntor173> chao may anh
<vubuntor173> xin vui long chi em cach install driver wifi cho lap top nha
<vubuntor173> may em sai ubuntu 10.10 cai xong khong co driver wifi
<n2i> :D
<n2i> vubuntor173: may xai card wifi nao?
<n2i> update chua?
<tianbao> à, mình sử dụng G OS nó kg tự động cài vpn client
<tianbao> kg biết cần thêm dịch vụ nào nhỉ?
<n2i> tianbao: vay chac phai cai them
<vubuntor173> e chua bit update nua
<tianbao> mình có cài thêm mà kg được
 * n2i chua choi vpn bao gio :(
<vubuntor173> em xai loai 801.11
<n2i> tianbao: cai openvpn thu
<tianbao> vpn thì chơi nhiều
<vubuntor173> update driver cho nao ha anh
<n2i> vubuntor173: :-/ khong phai 802 sao?
<vubuntor173> em moi su dung ubuntu em khong ranh lam
<tianbao> nhưng ở windows, bên đây thì k biết gì cả
<vubuntor173> em nham roi
<n2i> vubuntor173: update truoc
<vubuntor173> 802 anh oi
<tianbao> vubuntot173   nên update trước xemt hế nào d8a4
<vubuntor173> dau tien minh vao dau de update ha anh
<n2i> System/Administration/Update Manager
<n2i> sao do vao Hardware Driver check xem no can gi
<n2i> cho them thong tin chi tiet card wifi di
<n2i> (802: ai ma cha the :D)
<vubuntor173> hjhjh
<tianbao> n2i mình có nghi ngờ open vpn là để làm server vpn
<vubuntor173> em dang install update driver do
<tianbao> n2i nhưng để xem cài xong thế nào đã
<kid__> n2i: lúc boot bằng live CD thì là cái phân vùng swap nó đã được mount chưa
<vubuntor173> da
<kid__> chưa đúng không?
<vubuntor173> xong roi anh oi
<n2i> tianbao: uhm, server do
<n2i> kid__: co the ko!
<n2i> :-/ khong ro nua, nhung neu co thi chac la no mount day
 * kid__ nghĩ là chưa
<kid__> tại hôm nọ chưa nghịch dại
<kid__> đi luôn cái swap
<vubuntor342> moi nguoi cho hoi chut
<kid__> tội chưa mount
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor342> minh dung winxp, roi cai them ubuntu
<n2i> nghich gi ma tieu?
<n2i> vubuntor342: ok ca!
<kid__> vubuntor173: update xong thì dùng được chưa
<vubuntor342> nhung khi vao ubuntu thi khong thay o E
<vubuntor342> tim hoai khong khong thay
<vubuntor173> da em dang install ne
<vubuntor173> ma toi 214 mb lan do
<vubuntor342> lam the nao de thay no bay gio
<kid__> vubuntor342: sudo fdisk -l
<kid__> n2i: thì cho boot bằng CD lên
 * yen-thao cái gì có yen-thao nữa vậy?
<kid__> định cho cái swap nó lên 4gb
<vubuntor342> format lai o dia ha
<kid__> vubuntor342: gõ lệnh đó
<n2i> 342: khong thay o E?
<n2i> ben nay co o E dau ma thay!
 * yen-thao nhìn nhìn tianbao, n2i cười:)
<n2i> 342: mo nautilus len, ngo cai sliderbar ben trai ay, xem co may phan vung, o dia o do?
<vubuntor342> ben win minh chia lam 3 o
<vubuntor475> xin hoi co ai o day khong
<n2i> yen-thao: :-/
<vubuntor475> em muon hoi
<vubuntor475> van de em bi ban acc
<vubuntor342> luc vao ubuntu van thay o D()
<yen-thao> !ask |vubuntor475
<ubot2> vubuntor475: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor342> nhung khong thay o E dau ca
<tianbao> sax, sao nhìn mình lại cười vậy?
<n2i> 342: ben Window dat ten o E la chi? Giai Tri?
<vubuntor342> o E dat ten la Relax
<vubuntor342> uhm
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: bạn chụp 1 tấm hình phân vùng của bạn giử lên xem
<vubuntor342> :D
<n2i> bat nautilus len, ngo sang ben trai xem co cai nao ten the khong?
<vubuntor475> em có đăng tin ra o vặt chèn link đên website của em, sao admin lai ban acc
<tianbao> yen-thao  sao lại nói vậy
<n2i> co thi nhap chuot vao la ok
<yen-thao> vubuntor475: bạn không đọc nội qui diễn đàn à?
<vubuntor475> em da doc co thay cam gi dau ah
<vubuntor475> em dang tin rat dang hoang khong he pha dam  hay tho tuc gi ca
<tianbao> yen-thao nội qui là gì nhì? :-D
<yen-thao> vubuntor475: hình như nhớ không lầm thì không được đưa link trang web khác
<vubuntor475> vay rao vat de lam gi khi ko dua link duoc
<n2i> 475: quang cao phai mat tien!
<tianbao> yen-thao sao là là hình như, có hay là kg có
<n2i> do la mot kieu quang cao!
 * yen-thao để dò lại bảng nội qui đã ^^
<n2i> lien he voi admin de thanh toan neu co noi quy cho phep mem dang tin quang cao
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor475> troi, cac dien dan rank cao khac chang he kho khan nhu  vay
<tianbao> yen-thao dò lại rùi đọc cho mọi người trên diễn đàn nghe nha bạn :-D
<vubuntor475> tien quang cao banner la dc roi
 * yen-thao 3- Không nên đưa link đến những bài viết ở diễn đàn, website khác, nếu bạn thấy bài viết đó có ích bạn có thể copy sang diễn đàn rồi ghi nguồn (link) ở cuối bài viết. 
<n2i> 475: thay trong dien dan co cai quang cao nao khong?
<n2i> thay duoi dien dan la .org khong?
<yen-thao> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=86
<bksupybot> Title: Điều khoản sử dụng - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> vubuntor475: bạn đã hiểu tại sao bị ban rồi chứ
<n2i> yen-thao: ngan gon nhu /me duoc roi!
<vubuntor475> neu vay cung nen co canh bao hoac gi chu
<vubuntor475> thoi dc
<n2i> (tien quang cao dat bo? bo^' ay chu :D)
 * yen-thao tám đủ rồi đi học bài tiếp^^
<n2i> 475: noi quy da noi!
<n2i> 173 sao quit vay nhi?
<vubuntor342> gi vay ???
<vubuntor342> hehe
<n2i> :-/
<yen-thao> vubuntor475: res lại acc vậy^^
<vubuntor342> <yen-thao> la boy hay girl ma ghe vay? :D
<vubuntor475> vay gia quang ca nhu nao
<vubuntor475> admin
<n2i> 342: khong quan trong
<vubuntor475> khoang bao nhieu
<kid__> vubuntor475:  tầm  vài chục củ gì đó
<vubuntor475> ac
<n2i> 475: hinh nhu forum khong co y dinh trien khai dich vu quang cao
<vubuntor475> co moi 1 cai link
<tianbao> ubunttor342 hình như là boy thì phải
<kid__> => liên hệ admin để biết thêm chi tiết:P
<vubuntor475> the forum nay chan chet
<n2i> fsck
<n2i> Tux oi!
<n2i> :D
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: ghê gì?
<kid__> hắn giờ đang co ro ở xưởng
<n2i> t8ax oi! :D
<n2i> May truong hop nay goi 2 ong kia la giai quyet mau lam!
<n2i> yen-thao: lo^i~ font ki`a!
<n2i> kid__: rebocon a`?
<kid__> ờ
<tianbao> thôi, nói chung mọi người vào đâu đều là để tìm hiểu về ubuntu, đừng căng thẳng quá mất vui
<tianbao> n2i, sao cái open vpn cài vọ chẳng thấy đâu hết nhỉ
<yen-thao> n2i: thấy vẫn binh thường mà:( sao ki ji ta
<tianbao> ừ, bạn G OS này kg thấy
<n2i> yen-thao: lay' hinh khong?
<tianbao> hôm nào n2i cài bản G OS sài thử đi
<yen-thao> n2i: hình gì
<tianbao> :-D
<n2i> tianbao: xem trong network connection xem
<tianbao> kg có
<tianbao> cái đó chỉ có bên ubuntu có
<n2i> xem cac menu xem co ten nao la openvpn ko?
<tianbao> nhưng mình xem rồi kg có
<n2i> man -k trong terminal xem co openvpn khong?
<n2i> yen-thao: chup lai cai hinh bi loi font de trong no the nao
<vubuntor342> ma dat ten nick trong nay the nao vay? :D
<tianbao> à, bạn n2i, bạn xem lệnh khởi động vpn-client trong network là gì
<tianbao> gời mình xem restart nó lênh được kg
<n2i> /nick <nickname>
<n2i> :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: khỏi vô log cũng thấy rồi:(
 * yen-thao http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-bai-hat/Ghen-Hoai-Linh.IW6IU0I9.html
<tianbao> yen-thao gởi link quãng cáo nha :-X
<n2i> no la thang deamon nhi
<yen-thao> tianbao: quảng cáo gì?
<n2i> tianbao: xem trong /etc/init.d coi
<tianbao> quang cao bài hát trong zing :-D
<n2i> yen-thao: khong nen post thang nhu the :D
<yen-thao> tianbao: trùi IRC mà có phải forum đâu
<vubuntor783> may anh oi cho em hoi cai crim-unikey nhu the nao ha may anh
<vubuntor783> em dang xai ubuntu 10.10
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: vào synaptic
<yen-thao> gõ scim-unikey
<yen-thao> nó hiện lên thì cài thôi
<tianbao> à, tiện hỏi trong diễn đàn có ai chơi game trong zing kg, cho mình acc mình add, mình thích nhất chơi game nông trại trong zing :-D
<n2i> khuyen: nen xai ibus-unikey
<yen-thao> !installibus
<ubot2> Factoid 'installibus' not found
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> !ibus
<n2i> nong trai :D
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<tianbao> ibus là 8.10 trở len mớí sài được
<n2i> tianbao: choi duoc ca
<yen-thao> tianbao: có chơi nhưng nghỉ rùi))
<n2i> tianbao: co may ai xai < 8.10 nua dau
<tianbao> chơi lại đi, vui lắm
<n2i> mo game ay choi bang flash
<tianbao> mình ngày nào cũng chơi
<n2i> may nong ham ham
<n2i> khoai moi cai kim cuong tren do thoi
<tianbao> n2i, bạn mở bằng trình duyệt gì
<n2i> :-?
<n2i> ff, chrome
<n2i> icecat
<n2i> nhu nhau ca
<tianbao> ừ, chrome có gì mà máy nóng
<n2i> tai cai flash cho linux no lom qua
 * yen-thao lên đó chỉ mỗi đi ăn trộm thôi
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> chỉ đi phá làm phá xóm thôi
<tianbao> ừ, con trai là vậy mà
<yen-thao> khỏi chơi đặng khỏi bị chửi^^
<tianbao> yen-thao con trai là vậy mà
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> n2i: ;))
<n2i> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: bat tay cai!
<n2i> <hoi dem co ku nham minh la gai, goi chi hoai :D>
<tianbao> thôi anh em mình chơi lại đi cho vui
<tianbao> ai còn chơi thì send nick cho mình nha
<tianbao> thanks
<tianbao> trở lại bài đây
<n2i> tianbao: UT de! :D
<yen-thao> n2i: anh cũng giống con gái lắm đó^^
<tianbao> đi kiếm cái vpn đã
<n2i> yen-thao: giong cho nao?
<kid__> ặc
<kid__> giờ mà vẫn chơi nông trại
<kid__> :\
<kid__> yen-thao: n2i là gái mà
<tianbao> nói chung máy game online khác cũng được
<tianbao> lúc xưa là ghiền võ lâm nhiều lắm
<kid__> tianbao: pikachu đê
<yen-thao> n2i: mấy anh kia kêu anh là thím mà mà thím là nữ anh không phản đối ->n2i là nữ^^
<tianbao> nhưng chơi ghiền quá thì kg hoc duoc gi ca
<tianbao> nên chơi nông trại cho nhẹ nhàng
 * kid__ nghĩ lại thấy n2i hem giống nữ
<kid__> less
<tianbao> giải trì cho vui
<yen-thao> ;))
<yen-thao> tianbao: đi ăn trộm cũng tốn thời gian vậy
<tianbao> ừ, n2i là nữ, yen-thao là nam
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> tianbao: mỗi lần đi ăn trộm mất gần 1h
<kid__> mà thôi
<tianbao> gì ghê vậy
<kid__> spam ở đây ít thôi
 * kid__ bò sang kia
<yen-thao> tianbao: chơi chưa được 3 tháng có gần 200 bạn;)) ăn trộm mỗi lần >10K <30K^^
<tianbao> ừm thôi mình kg dám nói chuyện game ở trên này nữa, nêu bạn chơi thì send nick cho mình, vây nha, để xem cái này đã
<n2i> yen-thao|HocBai: Oi! Chuan bi nau an chua? :-/
<vubuntor525> giup em cai driver wifi voi may anh oi
<yen-thao|HocBai> n2i: nấu rồi đợi cơm chín là ăn thôi em không tám với anh nữa đâu bb hen^^
<vubuntor525> em update xong roi ma sao khong co vay
<vubuntor525> bjo fai lam sao ha anh
<n2i> yen-thao|HocBai: nau som nhi! sieng the! /me chua di cho luon na!
<n2i> 525: update xong roi?
<n2i> sao lai reboot the?
<n2i> vao hardware driver check thu xem
<n2i> cho them thong tin card di!
<vubuntor525> reboot xong roi
<vubuntor525> vao phan nao ha anh\
<n2i> System/Administration/Hardware Driver ay'
<vubuntor525> da
<vubuntor525> no co hai dong
<vubuntor525> 1  dong la B43
<n2i> tiep
<vubuntor525> dong con lai la STA
<vubuntor525> chon cai nao ha anh
<n2i> phang het di :D
<n2i> cho cai thong tin ve card mang di
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> chay may lenh o dau ay, roi cho biet ket qua cai
<n2i> con neu khong thi phang het, cho no cai het, thua hon thieu ma
<vubuntor525> da
<n2i> lol, gOS khong choi voi ext4 @@
<tianbao> G OS
<tianbao> http://i.imgur.com/TzWEu.png
<vubuntor342> luc minh cai ubuntu ver 9.04 sau khi update thi dc ver 9.10
<vubuntor342> co the update len 10.10khong?
<C4NoC> được
<vubuntor342> update the nao
<C4NoC> nhưng cài mới cho lẹ
<vubuntor342> thanks
<vubuntor342> minh vao trang down load thay co nhieu version qua
<C4NoC> 10.10
<vubuntor342> cai duoi .iso
<C4NoC> ram trên 4G thì lấy bản amd64
<C4NoC> không thì desktop i686
<vubuntor342> ram cua minh chi co 1G thoi
<vubuntor342>  xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vubuntor342> khac gi  xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<n2i> vubuntor342: làm gì bi quan thế?
<n2i> ubuntu mà chiến thôi
 * n2i ram 1g :(
<vubuntor342> nhung down duoc xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso thi dung cai gi de mo no
<vubuntor342> :(
 * yen-thao|HocBai ghê quá à:(http://cantho.megafun.vn/channel/1341/201101/Tuyet-dinh-kungfu-114226/
<yen-thao|HocBai> vubuntor342: nếu máy có ghi được đĩa cd
<n2i> vubuntor342: usb mà chiến
<yen-thao|HocBai> vubuntor342: burn ra đĩa cd rồi cài hoặc là liveUSB cũng được
<vubuntor342> <yen-thao|HocBai> cai pham mem gi de burn dc voi cai dinh dang iso
<n2i> yen-thao|HocBai: Học bài đê!
<n2i> Lười...
<n2i> ..nhÆ° /me :(
<yen-thao|HocBai> vubuntor342: Brasero
<yen-thao|HocBai> n2i: xí
<vubuntor342> <yen-thao|HocBai> +<n2i> van dang di hoc ha
<n2i> vubuntor342: học là cái nghiệp cả đời người!
<yen-thao|HocBai> vubuntor342: mới năm 1 à^^
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> học bài mà còn vô đây chat chit chi :3
<vubuntor654> cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để tự động mout ổ định dạng NTFS nhỉ
<nobawk> C4NoC: cái tool gì gui để chỉnh automount ấy nhỉ?
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> bỏ mấy cái gui lâu roài
<vubuntor654> mới làm quen nên gà quá
<n2i> nobawk: pýdm
<n2i> pysdm
<vubuntor654> cứ wen như win mở máy là bật torrent
<n2i> :D
<n2i> tải gì lắm thế
<vubuntor654> tên tool đó hả n2i
<vubuntor654> thì không tải cũng phải seed chứ
<vubuntor654> :(
<n2i> tên đầy đủ là
<vubuntor342> lan truo minh cai ubuntu qua windows
<n2i> devices storage manager thì phải
<vubuntor342> gio muon cai version moi  thi lam the nao the de remove version cu
<vubuntor654> cảm ơn nhé
<n2i> vubuntor342: đang xài ubuntu ver mấy?
<n2i> cài kiểu nào?
<vubuntor342> 9.10
<vubuntor342> dang dung window
<vubuntor342> down dc vie
<vubuntor342> la cai luon tren window
<vubuntor342> giong nhu cai cac chuong trinh khac tren window
<n2i> à
<n2i> cái đó thì không bàn tiếp
<n2i> muốn nâng cấp thì cứ nâng cấp thôi
<n2i> nhưng khuyên nên cài mơi
<n2i> nhanh hơn
<vubuntor342> vấn đề là giờ muốn cái mới
<n2i> cài u lâu chưa?
<vubuntor342> thì có phai remove cái cũ ra không
<vubuntor342> và remove thế nào
<C4NoC> cài cái gì?
<vubuntor342> chắc cũng được 2 tuần
<vubuntor342> :(
<vubuntor342> giờ làm thế nào bạn
<n2i> vubuntor342: mới cài U 2 tuần?
<vubuntor342> uhm
<nobawk> n2i: ờ ờ chắc là nó
<n2i> thế mà là bản 9.10, đang định phục sao tài xài lâu thế :D
<nobawk> mình chả bao h sờ đến cái đấy hố hố
<n2i> nobawk: cái đó nó mod fstab thôi mà
<vubuntor342> hehe
<n2i> như sn thì cần gì! :D
<vubuntor342> có biết đâu
<vubuntor342> giờ làm thế nào bạn
<vubuntor342> vào window roi xoa ubuntu di
<vubuntor342> roi cai moi?
<vubuntor342> ??
<n2i> vubuntor342: xóa U trong win
<n2i> *đi
<n2i> cài cái mới
<vubuntor242> chao tat ca cac ban
<vubuntor342> thế nếu mình cài từ đĩa thì nó cũng giống window chứ
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor242> trong windows minh co the chinh do phan giai cua man hinh
<n2i> dualboot
<vubuntor242> con  trong ubuntu thi chinh sao vay.
<n2i> vubuntor242: monitor trong menu í
<vubuntor342> *n2i ở HN hả?
<vubuntor242> uhm dung rui.
<vubuntor242> Nhung ma sao coi phim xau qua khong giong tren win nhi
<vubuntor242> co can phai cap nhat driver gi khong nhi
<n2i> vubuntor342: đà nẵng
<n2i> vubuntor242: CẬP nhật driver thử đi
<vubuntor242> lam sao cap nhat duoc vay ban oi.
<vubuntor242> newbie, thong cam nhe
<yen-thao|HocBai> n2i: tới giờ rồi cho bé mèo ăn đi;))
<vubuntor342> cái 10.10 có gì đặc biệt hơn cái 9.10 không bạn
<yen-thao|HocBai> vubuntor342: tốt hơn là nên cài 10.04 10.10 chưa ổn định lắm^^
<n2i> yen-thao|HocBai: đang nấu
<n2i> vubuntor342: có
<n2i> cái tên đẹp hơn, 10.10 ;)
<vubuntor342> hehe
<vubuntor242> lam sao cap nhat  duoc driver cho phan cung cac  ban ui.
<vubuntor342> mình thấy hôm trước trên tivi có chạy demo thấy có nhiều hiệu ứng rất là đẹp
<vubuntor342> nên mới đua đòi dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor342> xem ra có nhiều thứ quá
<vubuntor342> mà phải cài gói gì để có mấy cái hiệu ứng đó
<n2i> vubuntor342: thế là còn ít đấy ;)
<vubuntor342> giống 3D vậy
<n2i> vubuntor242: System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<n2i> vubuntor342: 3D chứ còn gì nữa
<o0oatulao0o> nghịch desktop vài hôm lại chán ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor342> cài gói nào để có hiệu ứng hay hay đó bạn
<yen-thao> hiệu ứng nhiều quá nặng máy+rối mắt^^
<o0oatulao0o> ghét nhất đi đâu cũng gặp người chỉ cài giao diện MAC
<vubuntor342> :)
<yen-thao> o0oatulao0o: giao diện MAC đẹp mà có chi phải ghét
<o0oatulao0o> thích thì cài hẳn MAC mà xài
<vubuntor342> để cấu hình cho ubuntu chạy cho máy server cần những gì
<o0oatulao0o> hàng nhái làm gì cho nó khổ
<yen-thao> o0oatulao0o: nhái gì
<n2i> vubuntor342: cần gì á?
<yen-thao> cái đó là mình gọi là tùy biến thôi
<vubuntor342> à vậy là mấy cái đó không phải của ubuntu hả
<vubuntor342> hàng nhái hả
<n2i> vubuntor342: không phải của ubuntu
<n2i> của opensource, của thế giới linux
<n2i> ok?
 * yen-thao nói hàng nhái ghê quá gọi là tùy biến đi
<vubuntor342> :D
<yen-thao> o0oatulao0o: thế nào là hàng nhái?
<n2i> vubuntor342: Cấm nói là hàng nhái
<vubuntor342> haha uhm
 * yen-thao cũng giao diện MACOS Nè http://i.imgur.com/XAAzj.jpg
<n2i> vubuntor342: uhm cái gì mà uhm
 * yen-thao chạy đi giải sudoku thôi^^
<vubuntor342> thì không gọi là hàng nhái
<vubuntor342> uhm, mình thích cái giao diện của yen-thao
<vubuntor342> đẹp thật
<yen-thao> ^^
<n2i> yen-thao: GUI của /me :P http://i.imgur.com/VFJVD.png
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor342> cái cửa sổ chat lấy ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor342> nhìn thấy giao diện thấy mê luôn
<n2i> vubuntor342: thế thì tinh thần mà xem những hình sau đây
<vubuntor342> :D
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: cửa sổ chat của yen-thao hả?
<vubuntor342> ec sao 2 thái cực trái ngược nhau vậy
<vubuntor342> <n2i> <> yen-thao
<n2i> vubuntor342: bonus mấy cái của t8ax này http://i.imgur.com/Zjvlv.jpg
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: Mabuntu 10.04+Emerald+cairo dock
<vubuntor342> <yen-thao> uhm, cai cua so chat cua ban ay
<n2i> JLPcI.png (PNG Image, 1280x800 pixels) <http://i.imgur.com/JLPcI.png> của /me :D hơi tối :P
<yen-thao> vubuntor342: tại mình sử dụng xchat thôi rồi thay đổi hình nền của nó thế là xong
<yen-thao> n2i: nhận xét thật lòng theo em giao diện của anh xấu quá^^
<n2i> ít ra cũng không lòe loẹt như của em, há
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: lòe loẹt đâu đẹp mà
<n2i> yen-thao: current nè http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3020/desk101.png
<n2i> yen-thao: cái này hợp với em đó http://i.imgur.com/jY4ms.png
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> n2i: ờ
<n2i> nobawk: có lấy wall ấy không? :D
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> màn hình của mình chỉ có 1 màu đen hố hố
<yen-thao> n2i: đẹp đó^^
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng không thích^^
<n2i> không sao
<n2i> thích cũng không cho
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy cũng khoe ghét
 * nobawk đen từ đầu đến chân hố hố
<nobawk> màu đen đẹp huyền bí :3
<nobawk> + đỡ mỏi mắt :3
<yen-thao> nobawk: đâu anh chụp hình lên xem
<n2i> nobawk: đúng đó
<n2i> bình thường thế này thấy ok
<n2i> vào tyy ngồi hồi quay ra thấy tệ quá, chẳng thích nữa :D
 * C4NoC bóp mỏ nobawk lôi vào
<nobawk> up lênh trang nào đc nhỉ
 * yen-thao 10 người sử dụng linux là ít nhất 9 cái giao diện rồi
<yen-thao> nobawk: imgur.com
<nobawk> cái trang upanh.com crash hoài
<n2i> yen-thao: 8 thôi :D
<n2i> imgur chất lượng xấu
 * yen-thao đẹp hơn http://i.imgur.com/KToVM.jpg^^
<yen-thao> n2i: thấy cũng bình thường
<n2i> imageshack đi
<n2i> yen-thao: nhòe hết mớ viền của font
<nobawk> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1790/testyp.png
<C4NoC> xấu hoắc
<C4NoC> mà cứ đi khoe
<n2i> khoái cái mớ font của sn
<n2i> :D
 * nobawk tát vêu mỏ C4NoC
<nobawk> C4NoC: ko nhìn thấy font đẹp vậy à
<nobawk> mà mình ếu cần đẹp
<n2i> C4NoC: biết desktop của sn rồi, screen hay tmux chứ gì :D
<nobawk> quan trọng là tiện và ko mỏi mắt
<nobawk> hế hế
 * nobawk cũng dùng screen hố hố
<n2i> nobawk: font ngon quá! ực ực
<nobawk> nhưng mà ếu cần cái thanh ở dưới :3
 * yen-thao công nhận giao diện anh nobawk huyền bí thật giống như trong phim matrix^^
<nobawk> dùng chay ko ai biết mình đang dùng những cái gì :3
<C4NoC> xấu tởm mà cứ nhét dzô
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<n2i> 30oC ??
 * nobawk thấy mỗi C4NoC bảo xấu :3
<C4NoC> đệt
<n2i> C4NoC: cho /me chiêm ngưỡng đi!
<nobawk> n2i: ờ, nhiệt độ ổ cứng đó
<C4NoC> nobawk: đang làm gì kia?
<n2i> pekwm nhá!
<C4NoC> với cái sock?
<nobawk> làm biếng chưa làm cái hiện nhiệt độ cpu :3
<C4NoC> e hèm
<C4NoC> nhìn cái sock khả nghi quá
<n2i> C4NoC: một pic thôi :D
<nobawk> C4NoC: nghi cái gì?
 * nobawk thấy C4NoC đa nghi như tào tháo :3
<n2i> :))
 * CoconutCrab gãi gãi
<n2i> ớ, không có window border :-/
<nobawk> n2i: cái font là dùng patch của infinality đó
<nobawk> n2i: haha
<nobawk> thực ra là vẫn có
<nobawk> nhưng ko bật cái title bar thôi
<C4NoC> n2i: pekwm còn lắm trò vui hơn
<n2i> mớ patch ấy không có biết xài :(
<nobawk> C4NoC: hê hê
<C4NoC> cái màn hình bé tí
<nobawk> C4NoC: lởm mà cứ đi quảng cáo làm gì
<C4NoC> mà cứ till cả đám cửa sổ
<n2i> cài + copy fonts.conf: hết
<C4NoC> cái nào cũng bé tí
<CoconutCrab> d:3
<n2i> tilling window manager
<C4NoC> chả thấy mợ jề
<nobawk> C4NoC: nhầm á
<CoconutCrab> tùy cách bố trí
<nobawk> bạn C4NoC ếu hiểu gì về awesome thì ko nên nói nha
<n2i> C4NoC: show 1 cái đi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nói đơn giản là thế này, các app nó không được thiết kế cho tiling app
<CoconutCrab> tiling WM*
<nobawk> nói như CoconutCrab còn nghe đc :3
<CoconutCrab> ít nhất là các app đời mới
<C4NoC> nhìn cái terminal kìa
<CoconutCrab> một người có 2 tay 2 mắt
<C4NoC> width có mấy chục char
<nobawk> làm sao?
<C4NoC> gõ thế ếu nào
 * n2i hóng
<CoconutCrab> input một lúc chỉ được 1 cửa sổ
<C4NoC> gõ 1 command dài coi
<CoconutCrab> mắt có thể nhìn được cỡ 2 cửa sổ
 * nobawk đoán mắt C4NoC bị đui
<CoconutCrab> và theo dõi được thay đổi trong nhiều cái khác
<C4NoC> nobawk: rồi coi cái gì, nó xuống hàng liên tục
<nobawk> C4NoC: thử đếm từng char xem bao nhiêu
<CoconutCrab> thế nên WM lý tưởng của mình chắc là compiz + plugin chuẩn
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> cái kia là mình chưa till
<nobawk> theo chuẩn 80x25 char
<C4NoC> till đi đâu?
<CoconutCrab> để tiling 2 cái app + tilt vài cái cửa sổ ra cạnh
<nobawk> mà C4NoC nhìn thế ếu nào ra ít char
<CoconutCrab> C4NoC: tile
<C4NoC> ờ
<nobawk> s/till/tile/
<C4NoC> tile
<nobawk> thế kia là chưa có till nha
<nobawk> C4NoC: bạn thích đếm thì mình sẽ cho bạn đếm xem cái tile wm của mình bao nhiêu char
<C4NoC> thế tile thế lào?
<C4NoC> netstat -nap
<C4NoC> rồi ss lên xem
 * CoconutCrab gãi gãi
<C4NoC> ở cái cửa sổ bé tẹo ấy
<C4NoC> hố hố
<CoconutCrab> mình để term kiểu kuake
<CoconutCrab> cần bấm nút là nó mọc ra
<CoconutCrab> d:3
<vubuntor342> show hang coi
<vubuntor342> :D
<n2i> hờ hớ
<n2i> vubuntor342: ngồi hóng đi, nghe có hiểu chi đâu mà
<vubuntor342> uhm
<vubuntor342> dung la khong hieu gi ca
<C4NoC> cái terminal, mềnh để gần hết cái 17"
<C4NoC> mà còn thấy nhỏ
<C4NoC> khó nhìn
<vubuntor342> nhung thu xem moi nguoi the nao thoi
<C4NoC> có nên xài lại cái 21" hok
<C4NoC> 21" thì mỏi cổ quá
<C4NoC> :'(
<n2i> C4NoC: cho /me đi :(
<C4NoC> mje
<vubuntor342> cho moi nguoi xem cai
<CoconutCrab> 17 crt hả?
<vubuntor342> dep thi khoe ra chu
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: LCD
<CoconutCrab> okay
<n2i> =))
<C4NoC> nghĩ seo giờ xài crt
<CoconutCrab> vậy C4NoC bịnh, để font 16
<C4NoC> font 13 thôi
<C4NoC> ủa đâu
<C4NoC> consolas 12
 * yen-thao|uido đúng là chất lượng ảnh tốt hơn http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9849/screenshotjxf.png
<nobawk`> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1268/tilenw.png
<C4NoC> vẫn nhỏ chán
<yen-thao|uido> n2i: cám ơn nha^^
<nobawk`> C4NoC: nhìn đi
<nobawk`> C4NoC: tự đếm đi nha
 * CoconutCrab để font 9
<yen-thao|uido> em để font 10
<C4NoC> nobawk`: nói là nói thế
<vubuntor342> mấy cái đó có phải tự viết code không?
<C4NoC> chứ ai bảo có mấy chục char?
<C4NoC> có phải console đâu
<n2i> vubuntor342: ngồi hóng đi mà
<C4NoC> nobawk`: gõ cái nào output ra nhiều nhiều ấy
<C4NoC> nobawk`: như netstat coi nó xuống hàng đi
<nobawk> C4NoC: còn cãi tile như sh!t nữa ko
<vubuntor342> thì đang hóng nè, hỏi cái
<CoconutCrab> lọc ra chớ
<n2i> lên 44oC rồi?
<vubuntor342> có phải tự ngồi code hả
<yen-thao|uido> vubuntor342: /nick <nickname> đi
<CoconutCrab> còn chuẩn thì chỉ nên 80x24 25 gì đó thui
<nobawk> n2i: laptop :3
<CoconutCrab> d:3
<nobawk> hdd 44 oC
<nobawk> cpu 68 oC
<nobawk> lolz
<n2i> ha'
<_Tux_> !find ttf-microsoft
<nobawk> đang build lolz
<ubot2> _Tux_: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> !find ttf microsoft
<ubot2> _Tux_: microsoft is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<_Tux_> !find ttf
<n2i> :D
<ubot2> _Tux_: Found: libfont-ttf-perl, ttf-alee, ttf-arabeyes, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp (and 193 others)
<_Tux_> n2i: cái mscorefont
<_Tux_> đúng hem nhử
<n2i> !find ttf-mscorefont
<ubot2> n2i: Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
 * yen-thao|uido anh _Tux_ vào  chạy thôi
<n2i> :-/
<C4NoC> túm lại là cái màn hình mềnh bé tí
<n2i> _Tux_: nó tha mớ file exe về, tự động giải nén ra
<C4NoC> tile chả thấy mợ jề
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
 * CoconutCrab ôm cái màn hình bé hơn cả màn hình bé tí của C4NoC khóc lóc
<C4NoC> ...
 * C4NoC xoa xoa CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor342> trời túm lại là mấy cái đó tự làm hay co packet
<C4NoC> của mềnh có 15" thôi
<nobawk> màn hình 24 inches mà còn kêu bé?
<C4NoC> mà phải cắm thêm cái ngoài nữa
<nobawk> đại gia vãi ;3
<C4NoC> mỏi cổ quá
 * n2i 14"
 * nobawk cũng 14 inches :3
<C4NoC> cái bàn phím rời thì gõ kêu quá
 * CoconutCrab res 1280x800
 * C4NoC 1280x800
<nobawk> vì dùng cái finality patch nên để font nhỏ chữ vẫn nhìn rõ
<C4NoC> +1280x1024
<n2i> (14" trông gọn gàng rộng rãi quá)
<vubuntor342> <yen-thao|uido> sao doi nick khong dc
 * nobawk 13xxx768 :3
 * n2i res nhÆ° CoconutCrab
<n2i> vubuntor342: /nịck <yournickname>
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> thoai chuồn
<xman> roai
<xman> :D
<xman> da co ten moi
<n2i|rice> túm lại là vẫn không có ss của desk C4NoC :-/
<C4NoC> có gì đâu mà đòi coi
<C4NoC> http://i.imgur.com/3bNR1.jpg
<C4NoC> đấy
<nobawk> trông màu  mè chuối vậy :3
<C4NoC> màu gì mà chuối?
<nobawk> to gì mà to thế
<C4NoC> nobawk: chả biết  mợ gì cả
<nobawk> C4NoC: thì cái transparent nhìn thô
<nobawk> màu thì ko thấy hợp nhau gì cả
<C4NoC> nobawk: có bật composite gì đâu mà đòi thô
<C4NoC> nobawk: màu thì xanh dương với xanh lá
<nobawk> (:\
<C4NoC> nhhìn dịu mắt nhất
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> cái đó cho chữ thì tốt
<nobawk> để ảnh thì chả có tốt mẹ gì
<C4NoC> nói thế cũng nói
<C4NoC> hỏi CoconutCrab đi
<nobawk> màu xanh là mày nhạy cho mắt nhất
<nobawk> -> chữ màu xanh dễ đọc
<nobawk> nhưng để làm hình nền
<C4NoC> cũng là dịu mắt nhất
<nobawk> thì mát sẽ dễ bị lạc hướng :3
<nobawk> s/mát/mắt/
<nobawk> C4NoC: màu đen là dịu mắt nhất
<nobawk> C4NoC: chứ ko phải màu xanh
<C4NoC> quan trọng là cái terminal
<C4NoC> phải gần fullscreen roài
<nobawk> terminal cần gì full screen?
<nobawk> C4NoC: cái màu của terminal thì ổn
<C4NoC> nobawk: xem log coi
<C4NoC> nobawk: mje
<C4NoC> nó xuống hàng điên cuồng
<nobawk> mình chỉ cần terminal 80x25
<nobawk> đó là chuẩn
<nobawk> còn in ra dòng dài hơn thì fsck cái app đó đi
<nobawk> mình nè
<nobawk> viết code cũng theo < 80 char 1 dòng :3
<C4NoC> ai nói code
<C4NoC> mềnh nói coi log với theo dõi server
<nobawk> C4NoC: ờ thì chuẩn đó
<nobawk> 80 char 1 dòng :3
<nobawk> C4NoC: tiling của mình có thể resize đc
<nobawk> C4NoC: để cho cái master to hơn héhé
<nobawk> nhưng nó to thì cái khác phải bé đi thôi ;3
<nobawk> (:\
<n2i|rice> :D
<n2i|rice> căng thẳng nhỉ
 * n2i|rice tăng size của font, kẻo lại đeo kính
 * yen-thao|uido Ủi đồ xong rồi chuẩn bị đi học thôi^^. BB mọi người.
<vubuntor784> cho em hoi cai wine sao may anh
<vubuntor784> co anh nao giup em voi
<n2i|rice> vubuntor784: mấy thứ đó độc, xài làm gì?
<xay_xin> .g cài đặt wine trên ubunut site: ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> xay_xin: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=328
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt các phần mềm offline - Ubuntu khi không có internet - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<xay_xin> chmod +x là rồi ./tên file là nó chạy cần gì wine
<vubuntor784> em cam on anh nhieu nha
<xay_xin> về nhà lôi giáo trình linux của nhật nghệ ra mà đọc đi
<n2i|rice> tài liệu linux thì thiếu gì mà phải NN?
<xay_xin> lolz,
<xay_xin> n2i|rice: chả nhẽ lại bảo họ đi đọc english ?
<Console1> Từng bước làm chủ Ubuntu - Tác giả: Tô Thanh Hải - Giá: 50 nghìn
<n2i> .g 19 quyen ebook linux
<bkphenny> n2i: http://my.opera.com/ttluc/
<Console1> về mà mần răng
<n2i> Console1: lol
<bksupybot> Title: Thi Tiến Lực - Ngẫm ... Nghĩ ... Ngủ ... (at my.opera.com)
<n2i> nghỉ đi
<n2i> 50 ngàn?
<Console1> phải :D
<xay_xin> lolz
<Console1> thôi để qua nick HappyFeet vậy
<xay_xin> sao arch của mình không bật dc GUI vậy nhỉ ?
<n2i> hic
<n2i> xay_xin: nghĩa là sao?
<Console1> say xỉn: bác cài GUI chưa
<Console1> pacman -S xorg
<xay_xin> cài rồi, gnome, xfce, lxde, flux, kde cài tuốt
<xay_xin> nhưng config con khỉ gì dek lên dc
<Console1> bác dùng GDM đăng nhập à
<xay_xin> giờ về kde, kdm cho đúng guide :(
<Console1> em khuyên bác dùng SLiM cho dễ
<xay_xin> vào = root thì k0 sao, màn hình vẫn den xì
<Console1> sau đó chỉnh tập tin /etc/slim.conf
<n2i> lol
<n2i>  xay_xin: cài rồi, gnome, xfce, lxde, flux, kde cài tuốt :D
<Console1> adduser vào
<xay_xin> nhưng vào = user thường xorg crash ra 1 loạt mã
<xay_xin> cài rồi thì lại gõ chứ có gì đâu
<xay_xin> config mệt quá
<Console1> thế mà em dùng Arch hơn 1 năm nay chả có vấn đề gì
<Console1> :-/
<xay_xin> chắc chưa sủa xorg, inittab
<Console1> xay_xin: xorg -configure
<Console1> sau đó copy cái /root/xorg.conf.new vào /etc/X11
<Console1> bác này say xỉn quá nên lười đọc Arch Wiki
<vubuntor612> giup em cai gnom do voi may anh oi
<_5tk> Console1: ubuntu-vn
<_5tk> ma ba`n chuyen Arch la sao
<Console1> tại bác ấy than Arch khó dùng
<xay_xin> vubuntor612: apt-get install gnome
<xay_xin> vubuntor612: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_5tk> dcm
<_5tk> Arch kho du`ng
<_5tk> thi` ddu+`ng du`ng
<_5tk> co' ai e'p dau
<xay_xin> _5tk: config mệt
<_5tk> :P
<vubuntor612> co down gnome ve hong anh
<_5tk> xay_xin: co ai bat xay_xin du`ng Arch ko
<Console1> èo
<xay_xin> ai ép dau
<_5tk> kho' du`ng thi` tho^i kho?i xa`i
<_5tk> ho^ ho^
<n2i> vubuntor612: từ từ
<n2i> chờ đến lượt :D
<Console1> Arch mới ban đầu xài khó
<Console1> sau này quen rùi
 * xay_xin sút _5tk 
<_5tk> xay_xin:
 * _5tk noi sai cho nao
<_5tk> noi cho /me nghe de mo rong tam mat coi na`
<xay_xin> _5tk: hoom nọ bảo cài slack cần cd1 thui mà dek cài dc
<_5tk> xay_xin: la ai nhi?
<_5tk> NamSon do a
<n2i> :D
<_5tk> phai ko
<n2i> nghi lắm!
<xay_xin> _5tk: down cả 3 cd 1 2 3 về cũng k0 cài dc
<n2i> chào thím, lâu ngày nhỉ!
<n2i> :D
<_5tk> n2i:
<xay_xin> _5tk: tức lên bỏ đĩa slakc 12 vào :(
<_5tk> thi'm di` co^ ba'c ca'i con me. gi`
<_5tk> chi.
<n2i> lol
<_5tk> !!
<_5tk> [-(
<n2i> có chào _5tk đâu mà
<_5tk> n2i go.i mi`nh la` chi. nha
<n2i> ợ, cái đó ok
<HappyFeet> Người Việt ngày càng dốt tiếng Việt
<HappyFeet> :-?
<_5tk> a`, be~
<vubuntor612> cho em hoi cai crim-unikey sao vay anh
<n2i> đang nói với say xỉn mà :D
<_5tk> uh uh
 * xay_xin thiến _5tk n2i 
<n2i> lol
<_5tk> xay_xin:
<_5tk> phai ban Nam_Son khong?
<HappyFeet> @vubuntor612: scim của bạn bị sao
<_5tk> HappyFeet: ba`ng chu'ng da^u da.i ca
<_5tk> dcm
<_5tk> ho'a  ra la` me`o
<voldemort248> _5tk: quên nhanh quá :))
<n2i> lol, lai là voldemort248
<n2i> ông này là khoái clone lắm
<_5tk> HappyFeet: no'i ba^ng quo+ the^'
<_5tk> :D
<HappyFeet> sao ai cũng dùng từ LOL nhẩy
<HappyFeet> khéo đọc thành... L.Ô...
<_5tk> thi` co' sao da^u
<HappyFeet> =))
<_5tk> co' HappyFeet nghi~ the^'
<_5tk> HappyFeet:
<_5tk> ra ngay
<n2i> :D
<_5tk> da^`u o'c anh tha^..t la` dung tu.c
<voldemort248> èo kênh này log đấy nha
<HappyFeet> có đầu mấy người đen tối thì có
<_5tk> la`m o^ ue^' bo.n tre? tho+ nga^y cho^'n na`y [-(
<voldemort248> girl vào đọc hỏng hết hình tượng ae
<_5tk> lol
<_5tk> ai cu~ng hie^?u la` tie^'ng Ta^y
<HappyFeet> có đếch gì đâu mà hình với chả tượng =))
<_5tk> co' mi`nh da.i ca nghi~ tha`nh ca'i li`n
<HappyFeet> :-X
<voldemort248> HappyFeet: k0 có hình tượng, ấn tựong đẹp thì lột gái thế dek nào dc
<HappyFeet> đàn bà thời nay đếch ưa
<HappyFeet> :(
<_5tk> ca'i gi`
<HappyFeet> con nào cũng sống vì tiền
<_5tk> HappyFeet: la.i chu?i gi` sang da`n ba` the^'
<_5tk> dcm HappyFeet
<_5tk> mi`nh la` da`n ba` da^y nha
<_5tk> :-w
<HappyFeet> oạch
<n2i> (đồng chạm rồi)
<voldemort248> =))
 * _5tk ga^.t gu` ca'm o+n n2i
<HappyFeet> lỡ mồm
<HappyFeet> :-X
<_5tk> HappyFeet: la` anh na`o va^.y em
<_5tk> cho.c chi.
<_5tk> huh n2i
<n2i> :D
 * n2i xin miễn bình luận, không ý kiến
<HappyFeet> rứa phải
<HappyFeet> Ta là cán bộ lão thành cách mạng
<HappyFeet> nay đã về hưu
<_5tk> mo'a
<_5tk> thi` ra la` Yamaha
<_5tk> Ja` ma` ham
<_5tk> cu?a la.
 * HappyFeet không già
<_5tk> HappyFeet:
<_5tk> chua gia
<_5tk> da ve huu
<_5tk> a`
<_5tk> bi duoi
<_5tk> =))
 * HappyFeet về hưu non
<_5tk> fired
<HappyFeet> What the hell?
<_5tk> hi' hi'
<_5tk> chu' ne^'u dang trai tre?
<_5tk> ma'c gi` ve^` huu non
<_5tk> sao ko o+? la.i nhie^.m so+? vo'i ca'c em thu+ ki
<HappyFeet> tại có những đóng góp to lớn cho hoạt động của Đảng và nhà lước
<_5tk> chi? co' the^? la` HappyFeet da~ la`m ca'c em thu+ ki' tha^'t vo.ng
<_5tk> ko duo.c satisfied
<_5tk> ne^n...
<HappyFeet> bậy nào
<HappyFeet> watch your mouth đấy
<_5tk> huh
<_5tk> j/k :)
<_5tk> nothing serious, you know :)
 * HappyFeet còn đang sung sức, muốn tận hưởng cuộc sống tự do
 * n2i thấy gió vù vù
<HappyFeet> nên về hưu thôi
<n2i> vubuntor612: đâu rồi?
<HappyFeet> phắn rồi
<vubuntor612> co anh nao giup em cai gnome  voi
<HappyFeet> anh ;>
<nobawk> có sách free sao phải mất 50k?
<nobawk> .g ubuntu manual tiếng việt
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.4shared.com/search.html?searchmode=2&searchName=ubuntu-manual-tamil
<bksupybot> Title: ubuntu-manual-tamil - 4shared.com download free (at www.4shared.com)
<HappyFeet> mua sách giấy về dễ đọc hơn bác ạ
<nobawk> .g hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/tailieu/SD01_livecd_jaunty_vi.pdf
<nobawk> có sách giấy rồi
<nobawk> có tiền thì mua đi
<HappyFeet> sao bác lại đưa sách tiếng Tamil
<nobawk> có sách tiếng việt
<nobawk> chịu khó lên ubuntu manual mà down đi
<nobawk> .g ubuntu manual
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Manual - Home (at ubuntu-manual.org)
<nobawk> http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=vi
<bksupybot> Title: Sách hướng dẫn sử dụng Ubuntu - Trang chủ (at ubuntu-manual.org)
<nobawk> http://jcisio.com/upload/ubuntu-manual-vi.pdf
<nobawk> đó
<nobawk> !ubuntu manual is <reply> Xem sách hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu bằng tiếng việt tại http://jcisio.com/upload/ubuntu-manual-vi.pdf
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<nobawk> !ubuntu manual
<ubot2> Xem sách hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu bằng tiếng việt tại http://jcisio.com/upload/ubuntu-manual-vi.pdf
<nobawk> .g lam quen voi ubuntu le trung nghia
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.diap.gov.vn/portalid/52/tabid/108/catid/433/distid/1762_Gioi_thieu_huong_dan_lam_quen_voi_He_dieu_hanh_UBUNTU_1004.html
<bksupybot> Title: Giới thiệu, hướng dẫn làm quen với Hệ điều hành UBUNTU 10.04 (at www.diap.gov.vn)
<vubuntor556> :
<nobawk> !no, ubuntu manual is <reply> Xem sách hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu bằng tiếng việt tại http://www.diap.gov.vn/Modules/CMS/Upload/48/Nam_2010/Lam-Quen-Voi-Ubuntu-10.04.pdf
<ubot2> I'll remember that nobawk
<nobawk> !ubuntu manual
<ubot2> Xem sách hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu bằng tiếng việt tại http://www.diap.gov.vn/Modules/CMS/Upload/48/Nam_2010/Lam-Quen-Voi-Ubuntu-10.04.pdf
<vubuntor171> hix
<noMoney> có  bác nào đang code phát triển Ubuntu không vậy? cho e theo với nào
<noMoney> :D
<nobawk> :3
<zj3t3mju> noMoney: chả ai rảnh phát triển ubuntu đâu bạn ơi
<nobawk> có zj3t3mju kìa
<noMoney> trên U không có gì để làm thương mại, mọi thứ đều free? giá mà cuộc sống cũng giống U
<noMoney> :S
<tianbao> chào mọi người
<tianbao> có ai biết cách cài novell netware trong ubuntu kg, xin được chỉ giáo
<vubuntor387> chao cac anh
<voldemort248> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor387> cho em hoi sao em cai wine vao xong roi ma cai may phan mem co duoi .exe khong dc
<vubuntor387> giup em voi
<vubuntor387> co anh nao vui long giup em voi
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt wine trick
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=332140
<bksupybot> Title: Joomla! View topic - Sommelier Virtuel - Wine Tasting & Wine Guide (at forum.joomla.org)
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt wine trick site: ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.fedorafaq.org/
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt wine trick site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> voldemort248: No results found for 'cài đặt wine trick site:ubuntu-vn.org'.
<vubuntor548> chao cac anh
<vubuntor548> em co 1 van de muon hoi cach anh mot chu
<vubuntor387> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vubuntor548> chuong trinh quan ly van ban netoffice cua em chi chay dc tren ie
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor387> no bao loi vay do may anh xem dum em
<vubuntor387> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553512/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor387> cai phan mem .exe no bao vay do
<vubuntor387> help me
<vubuntor548> cai truong trinh ies4linux-2.0.5.tar.gz nay len
<vubuntor548> no doi wine 0.9.x tro xuong
<vubuntor548> cac anh co biet dia chi ppa nao de cai wine 0.9.x khong ah
<voldemort248> vubuntor387: Setup Printer.exe.ZIP
<voldemort248> ?
<voldemort248> install wine 0.9.x on ubuntu
<voldemort248> .g install wine 0.9.x on ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-mypaint-0-9-x-using-ppa-in-ubuntu-9-10-10-04-9-04/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install MyPaint 0.9.x using PPA in ubuntu 9.10 / 10.04 / 9.04 | Multimedia Boom (at www.multimediaboom.com)
<voldemort248> ie thì chơi konqueror hay add on ff đi
<vubuntor548> ko add dc bac ah
<voldemort248> lạnh, /me té đây
<vubuntor705> chao
<vubuntor705> thanh vien ubuntu cho em hoi tý
<anyoneofus> !hi vubuntor705
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi vubuntor705' not found
<vubuntor705> sao vay?
<vubuntor705> không co ai tra loi het
<anyoneofus> hỏi đi
<vubuntor705> minh cai ubuntu 10.10 bang usb sao không dc
<vubuntor705> no hien len loi j ak
<vubuntor705> not is foun j đó
<vubuntor705> jo fai lam sao ban
<anyoneofus> lỗi thì bạn cần miêu tả cụ thể
<anyoneofus> nói chung chung thế rất khó phán đoán
<vubuntor705> no khong vao de cai dat dc
<anyoneofus> tức là ko boot được
<anyoneofus> hay boot được nhưng ko cài được
<vubuntor705> vang boot khong dc
<anyoneofus> ok
<anyoneofus> vậy nó ko boot được lúc nào?
<anyoneofus> lúc bắt đầu boot từ usb hay load được 1 lúc rồi mới thông báo lỗi?
<vubuntor705> un
<vubuntor705> khi hien len man xanh. minh chon defunl j do. thi no hen lên lỗi
<voldemort248> vubuntor705: bạn cài ubuntu vào usb = cái gì ?
<vubuntor705> unetbootin
<anyoneofus> vubuntor705: uhm, bạn đã thử dùng cái USB khác chưa? hoặc thử dùng cái USB đó cắm vào máy khác để boot vào Ubuntu
<voldemort248> vubuntor705: bạn cài lại ubuntu vào usb dùng cái Universal USB Installer này nè
<voldemort248> vubuntor705: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<voldemort248> cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 lên usb site: thontincongnghe.com
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 lên usb site: thontincongnghe.com
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/
<bksupybot> Title: Bảo mật, thủ thuật, mạng máy tính, hệ điều hành, tin học văn phòng - Quan tri mang: Kien thuc quan tri mang,bao mat,thu thuat,mang LAN,mang WAN,he dieu hanh- QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor705> cai len may khac cung nhu vay
<vubuntor705> jo em dang download ban 10.04
<anyoneofus> vubuntor705: dùng usb này cài lên máy khác cũng vậy ah?
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 lên usb dùng Universal USB Installer
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ubuntuvn.com/he-thong/cai-dat-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-phan-3/
<vubuntor388> bác nào hộ em 1 phát nào
<vubuntor388> :)
<vubuntor388> Buzz
<vubuntor388> Buzzz
<vubuntor004> :)
<vubuntor004> đâu rồi các bác
<anyoneofus> vubuntor004: có vụ gì?
<vubuntor004> hế
<vubuntor004> mãi mới có người sup
<vubuntor004> em down cái source code .taz.bz2
<vubuntor004> giải nén ra
<vubuntor004> rồi ./configure thế nào ạ
<vubuntor004> ./configure xong make và make install
<vubuntor004> hệ
<vubuntor004> đâu rồi bác
<vubuntor004> :D
<C4NoC> cài cái gì?
<C4NoC> sao không vào repo mà kiếm
<vubuntor004> đùa chứ
<vubuntor004> em muốn thử cài thử 1 soft từ sc
<vubuntor004> chứ
<vubuntor004> :(
<vubuntor004> trong repo thì nói sao
<vubuntor004> thôi
<vubuntor004> để em thử search cái doc english
<vubuntor004> đọc thử
<vubuntor004> :)
<vubuntor004> thanks bác nhé
<vubuntor299> co' ai biet'  unikey cho ubuntu ko? chi minh voi' !thank
<vubuntor004> bạn cài Ibus Unikey nhé
<vubuntor299> thank nha!
<ptkhanh> cái ảnh của n2i|zZz đâu roài :d
<vubuntor004> :)
<ptkhanh> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<C4NoC> oops
<C4NoC> ai siêng làm cái hình đẹp thế
<C4NoC> siêng ghê ta
<yen-thao> C4NoC: chổ cái hình có chử ký của chủ nhân đó
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> thấy roài
<anyoneofus> ptkhanh: cái font nhìn đẹp
 * yen-thao có anh chị nào biết chương trình dạy cách gõ bàn phím 10 ngón trên ubuntu không
<C4NoC> có
<yen-thao> em gõ được có 7 ngón à:(
<C4NoC> chương trình này nè
<yen-thao> ?
<C4NoC> lên chat nhiều vào
<vubuntor004> =))
<vubuntor004> vẫn chưa có ai support cho em vụ cài thêm plugin cho Pidgin
<anyoneofus> http://play.typeracer.com
<bksupybot> Title: TypeRacer - Test your typing speed and learn to type faster. Free typing game and competition. Way more fun than a typing tutor! (at play.typeracer.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor004: plugin gì?
<vubuntor004> webcam :D
<vubuntor004> em cho link down
<vubuntor004> anh xem cài từ cái source này thế nào nhá
<vubuntor004> :D
<vubuntor004> ftp://ftp.grokthis.net/pub/fonomo/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5.tar.bz2
<yen-thao> C4NoC: hix chat kiểu này biết chừng nào lên lớ mớ còn bị ban nữa :(
<vubuntor004> :))
<vubuntor004> làm sao mà bị ban
<vubuntor004> cứ chat đi chứ
<yen-thao> vubuntor004: hỏi anh RCua kìa
 * CoconutCrab gãi gãi
<vubuntor004> :))
<yen-thao> đó xuất hiên rồi đó
<vubuntor004> :)
<vubuntor004> đến khổ
<vubuntor004> ảnh rảnh quá sao ngồi ban
<vubuntor004> =))
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<anyoneofus> lol
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: anh test thử cho vubuntor004 biết đi^^
<vubuntor004> thoai
<vubuntor004> mì xin
<vubuntor004> ^^
<vubuntor004> đang chờ support này
<vubuntor004> how to install this plugin :D
<vubuntor004> ftp://ftp.grokthis.net/pub/fonomo/pidgin-fonomobutton-0.1.5.tar.bz2
<yen-thao> C4NoC: vậy là không có chương trình tập gõ bàn phím à:(
<yen-thao> .g chương trình tập gõ 10 ngón trên linux
<bkphenny> yen-thao: http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/h%E1%BB%8Dc-nhanh-go-ban-phim-10-ngon-tren-linux/
<C4NoC> chắc có
<C4NoC> mà hok quan tâm nên hok bít
<vubuntor004> bạn add nick yahoo tớ vào
<vubuntor004> tối nào cũng chém gió vs tớ
<vubuntor004> thì lên trình ngay
 * yen-thao mà cho em hỏi trong ubuntu nên sử dụng font sans hay monospace vậy?
 * yen-thao yêu bot bkpheny quá^^
 * ptkhanh chỉ CoconutCrab 
 * yen-thao mấy anh cho em hỏi để import cơ sở dữ liệu vào oracle phải làm sao vậy
<yen-thao> trên window ở trường em gõ vào
<yen-thao> imp userid=hoa/hoa@xe file=~/Documents/hqtcsdl/csdl/csdl1.dmp full=y
<yen-thao> imp userid=hoa/hoa@xe file=D:\csdl\csdl1.dmp full=y
<yen-thao> trung command của run là được
<yen-thao> còn ở ubuntu em gõ imp userid=hoa/hoa@xe file=~/Documents/hqtcsdl/csdl/csdl1.dmp full=y trong terminal thì nó báo lỗi:(
<yen-thao> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<yen-thao> }ping
<yen-thao> .g import cơ sở dữ liệu vào oracle trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> yen-thao: http://www.guru.net.vn/PermaLink,guid,73927cd3-f819-441b-adb7-c71decbe6aac.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Guru's Blog - Import big database MySql (at www.guru.net.vn)
<vubuntor280> chao cac anh
<vubuntor280> cho em hoi may em cai wine vao sao khong chay duoc phan mem .exe
<vubuntor280> may anh vui long giup em voi
 * yen-thao sao em dùng lệnh tmp và exp trong terminal đều bị lỗi http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2008/04/exportimport-data-in-oracle-with-expimp.html
<nobawk> yen-thao: lỗi rao?
<nobawk> lỗi sao?
<yen-thao> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<nobawk> yen-thao: cái kia là imp
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553582/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> ý lộn imp
<yen-thao> em import dữ liệu vào oracle 10g XE
<nobawk> cài oracle chưa?
<yen-thao> dạ
<nobawk> export path ra chÆ°a?
<yen-thao>  cài rồi
<nobawk> yen-thao: locate imp
<nobawk> yen-thao: nó ra cái gì?
<yen-thao> nobawk: có file export rồi
<nobawk> yen-thao: chỉ biết  kia nó ko tìm thấy command imp
<yen-thao> nobawk: :(
<yen-thao> nó gợi ý cài mấy gói kia
<yen-thao> nhưng thấy không ổn lắm
<yen-thao> }oracle
<bksupybot> yen-thao: "oracle" : http://www.mediafire.com/?3eqs3t3yujupbvj
<yen-thao> đó em cài rồi mà nên em mới đăng bài lên forum:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: đại loại là phải xem cái command kia ở đâu
<yen-thao> nobawk: câu lệnh imp em chạy trong trường và giáo trình em mua cũng để vậy
<yen-thao> nhưng không hiểu tại sao trên ubuntu vào không được:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: ờ thế chắc cài xong oracle phải export cái chỗ chưá file chạy của mấy lệnh này
<nobawk> .g install oracle ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/downloads/index.html
<yen-thao> nobawk: dạ
<vubuntor940> nobawk: ô đi học chưa vậy ?
<vubuntor940> bà con cho tôi hỏi: đang cắm 2 ổ chạy bình thường mà tự nhiên bật fdisk -l lên thấy chạy mỗi 1 ổ là sao ?
<n2i> !find klavaro
<ubot2> n2i: Found: klavaro
 * vubuntor940 chạy song song 2 ổ cứng
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> đại gia..
<vubuntor940> không dám, ổ cứng giờ rẻ như bèo mà
<n2i> fdisk -l nó ra thế nào?
<n2i> !find kalavro | yen-thao
<ubot2> n2i: yen-thao: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor940: h còn đi học gì?
<yen-thao> n2i: thức rồi à?
<n2i> vừa mới
<n2i> đói quá
<yen-thao> n2i: văng cho em cái link gì vậy
<n2i> @@
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> học gõ bàn phím đấy
<vubuntor940> n2i: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553589/ không thấy /dev/sda đâu cả
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor940> mà tớ lại cài grub lên /dev/sda mới đau chứ
<n2i> ờ há :D
<nobawk> vubuntor940: sudo fdisk -l?
 * n2i có mỗi cái hdd. lại cùi nữa, chẳng có dịp gặp mấy trường hợp này mà vọc :(
<vubuntor940> nobawk: vẫn không thấy /dev/sda đâu
<nobawk> lần đầu tiên thấy nhận sdb mà  ko nhận sda :3
<vubuntor940> nobawk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553590/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor940: vào bios có thấy nhận ổ cứng ko?
 * vubuntor940 nghĩ cáp lỏng rồi, sector nhiều quá
<vubuntor940> nobawk: vào bioss chỉ nhận mỗi 1 ổ
<yen-thao> nobawk: vậy phải sử dụng Oracle Data Pump hả anh:(
<vubuntor940> n2i: bác làm ổ thứ 2 đi đề phòng mất dữ liệu
<n2i> ò, và nó chỉ nhìn được ổ thứ 2? tốt quá còn gì :d
 * vubuntor940 gà mà
<vubuntor940> lẽ ra chỉ nên động vào bios thôi
<vubuntor940> k0 nên thao tác phân cứng nhiều
<Firework> hey bà con
<Firework> nhắc nhỏ bà con xài Ubuntu thì hạn chế mua card ATI
<vubuntor940> máy đang chạy mà sờ vào cáp thì máy có tắt luôn không nhỉ ?
<yen-thao> nobawk: giờ phải làm sao hả anh?
<n2i> ớ, sao thế mà không thấy sda nhỉ, vui ghê
<vubuntor940> n2i: không dám sờ vào cáp, sợ máy đang chạy tắt phụt luôn
<n2i> kiểm cái cáp của sda thôi
<yen-thao> n2i: anh có biết cái imp exp database trong oracle trên u không?
<vubuntor940> n2i: thankss
<n2i> nhắc đến Ô rắc cồ là né :( /me tủi quá
<vubuntor940> yen-thao: lên oracle-vn. gì gì đó đi
<vubuntor940> .g vn: oracle
<bkphenny> vubuntor940: http://www.oracle.com/global/pk/vietnam.html
<bksupybot> Title: Oracle office in Vietnam (at www.oracle.com)
<vubuntor846> em muon go bo ubuntu 10.04 de dung lai win xp
<vubuntor940> yen-thao: http://vnoug.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Vietnam Oracle Users Group .:. VNOUG.ORG (at vnoug.org)
<vubuntor846> mong cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor846> cau hinh may em cui bap lam
<vubuntor846> dung ubuntu chay qua cham
<vubuntor846> nhung em khong biet cach go bo nhu the nao
<vubuntor940> vubuntor846: bỏ đĩa win vào chạy chế độ rescue, admin > hiện ra cửa sổ dos > gõ fixmbr
<vubuntor940> .g fixmbr windows xp
<bkphenny> vubuntor940: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<bksupybot> Title: Microsoft Windows XP - Fixmbr (at www.microsoft.com)
 * yen-thao vô cái oracle-vn rối như tơ:(
<n2i> vubuntor940: chỉnh vụ hdd chưa?
<vubuntor846> em khong biet lam nao ca
<vubuntor940> n2i: hix tí e chỉnh, phải reboot máy lại mà đang mải chat
<vubuntor846> khi vao van co lua chon ubuntu hay win xp
<vubuntor846> chon win xp thi no van chay binh thuong
<vubuntor846> nhung em muon go bo su lua chon do
<n2i> vubuntor846: :-/
<n2i> muốn gỡ xp hay ubuntu?
<vubuntor846> ubuntu
<n2i> ở trên có người chỉ rồi mà
<n2i> fixboot, fixmbr
<vubuntor846> co nghia la cho dia boot hay win ha anh?
<vubuntor846> anh cho em sdt e goi hoi truc tiep thi de lam hon
<n2i> dùng đĩa win ấy
<vubuntor846> em se thu
<n2i> boot lên, vào chế độ recovery ấy
<n2i> chạy 2 lệnh này fixboot
<n2i> fixmbr
<vubuntor940> .g lỗi win không khởi động được
<bkphenny> vubuntor940: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?p=1991329
<n2i> nhớ là chạy lúc đã vào được C:\ rồi nhá
<vubuntor940> á nhầm
<n2i> vubuntor940: không nên tìm như thế, đếm không hết đâu :D
<n2i> win thì biết bao nhiêu lỗi không khởi động được :D
<vubuntor940> n2i: e quên mất
<n2i> vubuntor940: đổi tên nick đi. hạn chế số vubuntor trong channel, đỡ mệt tab :D
 * yen-thao qua đó thầy toàn câu hỏi của người dùng win:(
<vubuntor486> cac bac giup em voi
<yen-thao> vubuntor486: ?
<vubuntor486> lau nay em cai win xp
<vubuntor486> hom vua roi thu dung ubuntu
<vubuntor486> nhung cau hinh may thap
<vubuntor486> dung chay cham qua
<yen-thao> vubuntor486: cấu hình bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor486> bay gio khi khoi dong co lua chon cua ubuntu va win xp
<vubuntor486> em muon bo lua chon do
<vubuntor486> chi dung win xp thoi
 * yen-thao núp
<vubuntor486> main 945 chip c 3.06 ram 1 gb
<n2i1> fsck
<n2i1> thế mà bảo thấp @@
<yen-thao> vubuntor486: máy thế sử dụng ubuntu mà chậm gì
<nobawk> yen-thao: xem cái imp command kia ở chỗ nào rồi chạy
<n2i1> vubuntor486: lại cài trong window hay dualboot?
<vubuntor486> khong loi gi ca
<vubuntor486> bay gio em chi muon go bo ubuntu thoi
<yen-thao> nobawk: làm sao biết nó nằm ở đâu
<vubuntor486> cac bac giup em go bo ubuntu voi
<vubuntor457> em lên vnou lục thử coi
<yen-thao> vubuntor486: ở đây chỉ chỉ cách cài chứ không chỉ cách gở^^;))
<vubuntor457> n2i1: quả nhiên lầ long cáp thật
<vubuntor457> .g gỡ sạch oracle trên ubunut
<bkphenny> vubuntor457: http://vinasupport.com/blog/2010/10/cach-huy-du-lieu-vinh-vien-tren-o-dia-cung/
<bksupybot> Title: Cách hủy dữ liệu vĩnh viễn trên ổ đĩa cứng | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<vubuntor457> dã man
<yen-thao> vubuntor457: gỡ oracle làm gì
<vubuntor486> huy du lieu vinh vien ah?
<nobawk> yen-thao: mình ko xài oracle
<vubuntor486> nhu the thi co anh huong gi den dia cung ko
<yen-thao> vubuntor457: bây giờ đang tìm cách import dữ liệu chứ gỡ oracle  ra làm gì
<nobawk> yen-thao: nên mình ko biết :3
<vubuntor486> thanks nhieu
<vubuntor457> .g import data to oracel phiên bản
<bkphenny> vubuntor457: http://www.oravn.com/nh-p-mon-oracle-f5/giup-e-import-datase-v-i-t3950.html
<bksupybot> Title: Dien Dan CSDL ORAVN - Giúp e import database với (at www.oravn.com)
<yen-thao> vubuntor457: import thì trên win thì được nhưng trên ubuntu thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor457> tìm đúng hướng dẫn đó trên ubuntu xem
<vubuntor457> lên help.ubuntu.com đọc nha
<vubuntor457> .g import data to oracle on ubunut site: help.ubuntu.com
<bkphenny> vubuntor457: http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=1066570&tstart=0
<bksupybot> Title: OTN Discussion Forums : How to import and export Oracle 10g XE ... (at forums.oracle.com)
<vubuntor457> .g import data to oracle on ubunut site:help.ubuntu.com
<bkphenny> vubuntor457: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UMEGuide/ApplicationDevelopment/GPSEnabledWebApplication
<bksupybot> Title: UMEGuide/ApplicationDevelopment/GPSEnabledWebApplication - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> spam ghê quá
 * yen-thao đâu mà lắm thế:(
<vubuntor457> :D tìm chính xác mà
<vubuntor457> n2i: nobawk http://paste.ubuntu.com/553596/ :)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> http://forums.oracle.com/forums/message.jspa?messageID=4271158 cái user chưa nằm trong nhóm dba mà mấy anh này chỉ gì mà tùm lum hết trơn thấy support kiểu này là nản rồi:(
<bksupybot> Title: OTN Discussion Forums : Oracle on Ubuntu 10.04 help ... (at forums.oracle.com)
<GeekComp> oh hô
<GeekComp> yen-thao: năm nhất mà quan tâm CSDL thía?
<n2i> yen-thao: đói rét, có biết ô rắc cồ là gì đâu @@
<yen-thao> GeekComp: đang mò mà
<GeekComp> yen-thao: <= nghi à nghen
<yen-thao> GeekComp: tại import ở trường trên môi trường win thì được
<yen-thao> nhưng trên win không được thì đi tìm hiểu thôi:(
<yen-thao> lộn trên U
<GeekComp> làm cái giề mà động đến database?
<yen-thao> GeekComp: rãnh mò oracle thế thôi
<GeekComp> đừng nói là làm game private gì đó nhá
<GeekComp> rãnh?
<GeekComp> rãnh gớm?
<vubuntor457> welcom yen-thao :D
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mò Access->MySQL->Oracle->SQL Server
 * vubuntor457 lại thích người ham học như thế :D
<vubuntor457> welcome yen-thao :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor457: cha nào đây ta?
<yen-thao> vubuntor457: ;)) cũng lười lắm anh ơi^^
 * yen-thao đã viết xong quyển nghiên cứu MySQL
<yen-thao> mặc dù vẫn còn 1 số lỗi nhưng định vào  hôm nữa chuyển sang html
<yen-thao> up lên mạng luôn^^
<GeekComp> yen-thao: <= tham vọng ^^
<vubuntor457> GeekComp: cha kém lắm con ơi, bị bắt dùng ubuntu nên phải vào đây spam thui :(
 * GeekComp đạp vubuntor457
<yen-thao> GeekComp: đâu có đâu ghiên cứu này là của 1 nhóm bạn cùng làm với nhau thôi
<yen-thao> chứ 1 mình làm sao làm nổi^^
<vubuntor457> kênh này có log à, muốn đạp sang vnluser nhé
<GeekComp> óc
<GeekComp> đã có G rồi đêý
 * GeekComp tát tát vubuntor457u
<GeekComp> có log ta cũng ko sợ
<vubuntor457> tát hử, /me đạp GeekComp trả lễ , tay dài tới đâu hử
 * GeekComp tung cước song phi giữa 2 chân vubuntor457
<n2i> vubuntor457: lại là ông vol đây mà
<yen-thao> vubuntor457: trả tìm ra được cách giải quyết:
<GeekComp> vubuntor457: <= voldemort ha?
 * GeekComp búng trym vubuntor457
<vubuntor457> hờ dùng tên voldemort là kẻ ai cũng biết là ai nghe thô, lộ liễu quá
<vubuntor457> muốn clone, giấu hồ sơ cũng khó :(
<GeekComp> giấu sao đk ip ^^
<voldemort248> GeekComp: ip wan trong gi dau
<GeekComp> ờ hông wan trọng $$
<voldemort248> ok; proxy nao
 * yen-thao xuất ra file pdf thôi khỏi html cũng được hen^^
 * yen-thao bây giờ lười xuất ra html quá^^
<n2i> yen-thao: xuất gì?
<yen-thao> n2i: xuất cái bài ghiên cứu của bọn em về MySQL thành pdf share lên mạng
<n2i> share đi
<n2i> khoái pdf thôi
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ ai share cho file odt đâu mà không khoái^^
<n2i> tính mai ra bưu điện chuyển phát nhanh con mèo cho yen-thao chăm hộ :D
<n2i> odt mà ngại à :D
<yen-thao> n2i: hẻm dám chăm hộ đâu em ở nhà trọ không thể nuôi mèo được
<n2i> ai cấm à?
<yen-thao> n2i: chủ trọ với phần bất tiện lắm
<yen-thao> ở chung với bạn có ở 1 mình đâu
<n2i> ò
 * n2i cũng thế
<n2i> nó đòi thịt, nhậu, vứt suốt :D
<yen-thao> n2i: thế thì thịt đi ^^
<n2i> @@
<n2i> ác độc
<yen-thao> n2i: rồi anh ăn 1 mình luôn khỏi gởi cho em em không ăn thịt mèo và chó^^
<n2i> miễn bình luận
<voldemort248> yen-thao: thịt ngon la,
<voldemort248> thieu thit chuot chua an
<yen-thao> voldemort248: em rất thích thịt chuột không ăn mèo và chó
<n2i> chuột ở quê mới giám ăn chứ :D
<n2i> chuột đồng í
 * yen-thao sao up lên mediafire không được:(
<voldemort248> lag
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉ ăn chuột cơm thôi^^
<voldemort248> up len box net di
 * yen-thao có con cũng gần nữa ký^^
 * yen-thao tải lên megafun^^
<yen-thao> n2i: ping
<yen-thao> n2i: mail của anh là gì em giử qua anh anh up giúp em nha
<n2i> :-?
<yen-thao> n2i: bên em giờ này sao up không được
<n2i> em đưa lên mediafire đi
<yen-thao> box.net mediafire f.megafun.vn đều không được:(
<voldemort248> dropbox; ubuntuone
<voldemort248> ,egashare
<voldemort248> bàn fi, dang loi 0 go dc tv
<n2i> yen-thao: send đi
<yen-thao> n2i: đã send^^
<n2i> ok, để check
<n2i> thunderbird vừa báo
<n2i> delay tính bằng phút @@
<voldemort248> out dq
<voldemort248> out da
<n2i> để nhớ lại tài khoản box.net đã :D
<yen-thao> n2i: sao rồi anh
<n2i> đang vào box.net + mediafire
<yen-thao> n2i: thấy viết được không^^
<n2i> nên sửa lại một
<n2i> số, chữ nghĩa thôi
<yen-thao> ^^
<yen-thao> n2i: kệ không sao miễn đọc hiểu là được rồi^^
<n2i> @@
<n2i> Sao thế này
<yen-thao> n2i: ? gì thế
<yen-thao> n2i: không up được à:(
<n2i> lên mediafire rồi
<n2i> box.net thì chưa
<n2i> khốn nó thế
<yen-thao> n2i: thế thì link mediafire là được rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: xong chÆ°a anh
<n2i> chờ tí đã, anh move vào myfile mà không được, giờ mất links luôn @@
<n2i> http://www.mediafire.com/?ir5l2x66o3wkz64
<bksupybot> Title: chu de MySQL.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<yen-thao> n2i: thanks anh nha^^
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> }learn MySQL as http://www.mediafire.com/?ir5l2x66o3wkz64
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao> n2i: gì thế?
<n2i> không có :D
<n2i> vốn không up được gì lên mediafire
<n2i> thế mà hôm nay lại up được
<n2i> còn thằng box.net lại không thể làm gì
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy hả để em nhờ anh up dài dài hen^^
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đưa lên mediafire hình như nó không xóa nhỉ?
<n2i> nếu như thế thì sao nó đủ ăn ta? :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: nếu 1 khoảng thời gian không ai tải nó thì nó sẽ tự xóa đó
<yen-thao> n2i: em mới vừa bị xóa 1 kho dữ liệu lưu trên mediafire để ở chế độ cá nhân:(
<n2i> nếu share là không sao nhỉ, vì có người tải
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ chắc phải viết bài lên forum mới có người biết mà tải
<n2i> ai nghe nhạc hem? http://www.mediafire.com/?4sl67dxxdwnq4
<bksupybot> Title: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire (at www.mediafire.com)
<yen-thao> mò hoài vẫn không có cách nào import dữ liệu vào oracle được:(
 * yen-thao mò mẩm 1 hồi buồn ngủ:(
<voldemort84> kiếm cuốn nào đầy đủ có content rõ ràng tí
<yen-thao> voldemort84: content gì?
<yen-thao> voldemort84: đầy đủ gì anh
<voldemort84> yen-thao: có mục lục rõ ràng vd như slackbook 2.0 chẳng hạn
<voldemort84> k0 hiểu đoạn nào, mục nào lật lại nhanh hơn nhiều
<yen-thao> voldemort84: cái mục lục đó để auto không biết sao nó bị như vậy:(
<yen-thao> voldemort84: đồ tự làm mà anh
<yen-thao> share chủ yếu là nội dụng thôi chứ không có thời gian giàn trang:(
<voldemort84> làm theo nhóm thì phải có phân công rõ ràng, làm 1 mình thì có kê hoạch rõ ràng chứ ?
<voldemort84> sách đâu hết rồi ?
<yen-thao> voldemort84: sách gì
<voldemort84> dùng bản nào thì đọc hướng dẫn bản đó
<voldemort84> vd oracle 9i thì tìm sach 9i mà đọc :P
<yen-thao> voldemort84: thế bài ghiên cứu của em có vấn đề gì à
<yen-thao> voldemort84: à anh nói vụ oracle hả
<yen-thao> voldemort84: em tưởng anh nói vụ MySQL
<voldemort84> yen-thao: FAQ nhiều qué :P
<yen-thao> voldemort84: có mua 3 4 cuốn sách oracle 10 nhưng toàn là bài hướng dẫn trên win
<voldemort84> vậy lên trang help.ubuntu.com mà đọc
<yen-thao> voldemort84: mà FAQ là gì anh
<voldemort84> .wik FAQ
<yen-thao> }FAQ
<bkphenny> "Frequently asked questions, or FAQs are listed questions and answers, all supposed to be frequently asked in some context, and pertaining to a particular topic." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: FAQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<yen-thao> voldemort84: tìm từ chiều tới giờ vẫn chưa tìm được đáp án nè
<voldemort84> .g ubuntu oracle ebook
<bkphenny> voldemort84: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/enterprise-edition/downloads/index.html
<yen-thao> voldemort84: hix chỉ là import với exp dữ liệu thôi mà
<yen-thao> tài liệu thì đầy rồi
<yen-thao> voldemort84: sử dụng câu lệnh chuẩn của nó
<yen-thao> nhưng vẫn không được
<voldemort84> vậy e đã config oracle ?
<yen-thao>  voldemort84 rồi
<voldemort84> config chuẩn nha, đừng đọc trên blog
<voldemort84> soi log đi
<yen-thao> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=13826
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Oracle 10g XE và SQL Developer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> voldemort84: em có đọc trên log đâu
<yen-thao> em tham khảo trên trang của oracle thì phải không nhớ rõ
<yen-thao> imp userid=system/076627288@xe file=~/Documents/hqtcsdl/csdl/csdl1.dmp full=y
<yen-thao> No command 'imp' found, did you mean:
<yen-thao>  Command 'iep' from package 'emboss' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'imv' from package 'renameutils' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'xmp' from package 'xmp' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'ifp' from package 'ifp-line-libifp' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'cmp' from package 'diffutils' (main)
<yen-thao>  Command 'icp' from package 'renameutils' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'mp' from package 'mp' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'ibp' from package 'ibp' (universe)
<yen-thao>  Command 'ip' from package 'iproute' (main)
<yen-thao>  Command 'gimp' from package 'gimp' (main)
<yen-thao> imp: command not found
<yen-thao> câu lệnh thì đã chuẩn nhưng terminal nó không hiểu imp là cái gì:(
<voldemort84> gõ lệnh đó ở chỗ nào vậy ?
<yen-thao> voldemort84: terminal
<yen-thao> bên win gõ trong command:(
<voldemort84> ý /me là gõ ở ngoài hay trong orcacle
<yen-thao> voldemort84: gõ ngoài hay trong đều báo lỗi hết
<yen-thao> voldemort84: http://i.imgur.com/mS0Pp.png
<yen-thao> mỗi chổ mỗi lỗi:(
<yen-thao> voldemort84: sao rồi?
<voldemort84> yen-thao: e làm chính xác từng bước đấy chú ?
<voldemort84> cop lỗi đó tìm trên document của trang oracle, ubuntu xem
<yen-thao> hix
<yen-thao> voldemort84: nản rồi hix hix
<voldemort84> yen-thao: check lại từng bước coi
<yen-thao> dạ để xem lại
<yen-thao> bây giờ đang thử sử dụng giao diện đồ họa thử xem được không
<voldemort84> vào = sudo xem ?
<yen-thao> voldemort84: rồi xong
<yen-thao> Your export file is not supported.
<yen-thao> hết phim:(
<voldemort84> yen-thao: nén lại ròi up lên
<yen-thao> voldemort84: up lên đâu
<voldemort84> up vào tài khoản drobox, hotmail đi
<Xman> $sudo apt-get install scim-unikey
<yen-thao> voldemort84: up vào đó chi
<Xman> ma khong dc
<vubuntor735> ai cài giùm mình gói GZ NÀY ĐƯỢC KHÔNG
<voldemort84> dropbox giống như ở cứng online, nó chấp nhận nhiều dạng file hơn
<vubuntor735> mình  mới cài teamview
<voldemort84> còn các host file khác nó giới hạn
<yen-thao> Xman: bỏ cái dấu $ ngoài trước
<Xman> bo roi
<Xman> bao loi
<Xman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Xman> chang hieu la gi lun
<yen-thao> Xman: tắt cái synaptic đi
<Xman> troi
<Xman> thank
<Xman> hehe
<Xman> okie
<yen-thao> không lẻ bản XE nó không hỗ trợ import:(
<voldemort84> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
 * yen-thao thôi đi tắm rồi đi ngủ nản quá:(
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor408> có gỡ được cả 2 panel không các bác
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<geminious> !n2i
<ubot2> Factoid 'n2i' not found
<geminious> !linux
<ubot2> Linux là một hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở, có thể chạy trên máy tính để bàn, máy tính xác tay, các thiết bị chuyên dụng v.v...
<n2i> geminious: vụ gì thế?
<vubuntor214> toi mua laptop toan la tieng anh , toi muon chuyen qua tieng viet cho may, chi dum toi
<vubuntor214> may toi xai win 7
<n2i> @@
<n2i> muốn xài tiếng việt trên win 7?
<vubuntor214> dea
<vubuntor214> ok
<n2i> à, thế này..
<vubuntor214> cai tv tat ca cho may laptop do ban
<n2i> ...gọi điện đặt hàng với Microsoft một project: Việt hóa Win7 (cracked) cho Mr..... chi đó
<n2i> vubuntor214: muốn tiếng việt trên máy?
<n2i> xài ubuntu đi
<n2i> có hết
<n2i> đang ở đâu đó?
<vubuntor214> hom bua co nguoi cho web cai la tu dong luon
<n2i> @@
<n2i> ông này hôm trước lên hỏi rồi mà
<n2i> .g cài giao diện tiếng việt cho win 7
<bkphenny> n2i: http://cuocsongso.thanhnien.com.vn/Product/Pages/201011/20100308145450.aspx
<n2i> đấy
<vubuntor214> uh thank
<n2i> vubuntor214: sao xài win 7 mà lại lên đây hỏi zề?
<vubuntor214> toi ko biet
<vubuntor214> thay ho
<vubuntor214> hoi va dap
<vubuntor214> nen minh hoi
<vubuntor214>  duong dan link do vo ko dc
 * _Tux_ vui nhẩy
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> vậy thì lên google tìm nhes
<vubuntor214> chi dum di ban
<n2i> bao giờ có xài ubuntu + thắc mắc về ubuntu thì lên đây hỏi han, sẽ giúp đỡ tận tình
<n2i> còn bây giờ..không chơi với Win
<vubuntor214> chi dum tui di
<n2i> _Tux_: cứ nghỉ đi, tí có gì không kiềm chế được /me gọi :D
<codai2810> vubuntor214: ở đây không ai "biết" về điều bạn đang hỏi đâu :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor214: hơ
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo có biết xài Windoof đâu mà giúp
<n2i> bạn thấy chưa
<n2i> bạn xài win nhưng có tận mấy người giúp
<n2i> lol
<n2i> :D
<thieusoai> uh
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-14
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> chào anh em
<tianbao> ai cho hỏi 1 vấn đề
<tianbao> việc chỉnh trang trong openoffice và microsoft office
<tianbao> kích cỡ khác nhau nên khi mình làm xong văn bản trong openoffice và gởi qua cho nguoi khác sử sung microsoft thì trang in bị nhảy
<n2i> tianbao: page setup?
<tianbao> có ai biết cách nào khác phục nó kg
<tianbao> nhưng lúc nào cũng phải chỉnh lại hay sao
<tianbao> hay là làm 1 lần lần sau kg còn nữa
<[nobawk]> tianbao, export ra pdf roi gui cho nguoi kia di in
<tianbao> export pdf kg phải là ý hay lắm
<tianbao> vì nhiều lúc người ta cần lấy nội dung tài liệu đó để chỉnh sủa
<[nobawk]> tianbao, hoac. nguoi` kia cung~ cai` openoffice
<tianbao> nếu nguoi ta chịu cài thì nói làm gì
<[nobawk]> no' co' 1 so' cai' ko tuong thich' nhau -> nen tranh'
<tianbao> 2 công ty khác nhau mà
<[nobawk]> tianbao, the' thi` kho' a'
<tianbao> thì đó
<tianbao> mình mới hỏi nè
<[nobawk]> chiu. kho' doc. docs xem cai' nao` incompatibility roi` dung` dung`
<tianbao> mình kiếm hoài trong máy thiết lập của openoffice xem nó có cách nào giử nguyên định dạng của micro kg
<tianbao> mà  kg tìm thấy
<tianbao> mình thấy có 1 điều cũng kg công bẳng với nguoi su dung ubuntu là
<tianbao> mình sài openoffice mình có thể mở luôn file microsoft office
<n2i> tianbao: xài tex đi :D
<tianbao> còn bên microsoft thì kg thèm quan tam tới máy file của bên openoffice làm ra
<tianbao> mở kg duoc nó kêu mình đổi
<tianbao> tức ghê
<n2i> tianbao: không chỉ có thế đâu 2003 còn không mở  được 2007 nữa ấy chứ
<tianbao> lúc truoc đọc trên mạng thấy có nói 1 tool bên microsoft để mở openoffice
<tianbao> mà thấy bên đó chẳng ai thèm quan tâm
<tianbao> đáng ta bên microsoft phải tôn trọng đối thủ
<tianbao> cài sẵn tool này vào cho mọi người mới đúng
<Lokiheero> có mở ra thì format cũng chẳng giống
<Lokiheero> mở làm gì
<tianbao> nói vậy kg đúng, công ty làm việc với nhiều công ty khác nhau
<tianbao> có nguoi sử dụng cái này nguoi dùng cái kia
<tianbao> kg ai bắt buộc ai cả
<Lokiheero> thế làm gởi đi thì cứ dùng msoffice
<tianbao> nên các công ty phần mềm nên tôn trọng nhau 1 chút
<Lokiheero> chẳng có gì phải tôn trọng cả, đó mà ms style
<Lokiheero> nó ko chém nhau thì thôi chứ tôn trọng gì
<n2i> M$ nó tôn trọng ai bao giờ đâu
<n2i> :D
<n2i> nó là thằng phá chuẩn nhiều nhất o_)*
<Lokiheero> vì oo là của community nên nó ko làm gì được thôi
<Lokiheero> chứ ms có quyền và tiền, bóp chết thằng nhỏ có sao đâu
<tianbao> ít nhất họ nên bắt tay nhau về định dạng trang in, hay về cách format file
<Lokiheero> tianbao: gởi complain qua cho ms đi :D
<tianbao> thui, gởi làm gì cho mệt, nhưng mình có lòng tin, trên thế giới
<tianbao> kg ai muốn phí khoảng tiền để mua bản quyền cả
<[nobawk]> ms ba' chu? ma`
<[nobawk]> dau can` quan tam den' nguoi` khac' :3
<tianbao> và họ cũng sẽ đến với ubuntu nhiều thôi
<Lokiheero> ờ, lòng tin đó hình như có 4% thôi hơ hơ
<Lokiheero> [nobawk]: 4% người dùng linux phải hok sn
<[nobawk]> ko biet' :3
<n2i> :D
<[nobawk]> dung` la` dung` thoi :D
<[nobawk]> tianbao, cai' nao` can`  ms office thi` cai` 1 may' co' ms office vao` sua? vay.
<[nobawk]> chu' mat' cai' compatibility la` met. lam'
<[nobawk]> dung` nhieu` chac' se~ co' kinh nghiem. dan`
<tianbao> giống như tập đoàn công ty mình chuyển qua sài ubuntu
<tianbao> mình tính hết bên trung quoc và vn
<tianbao> cung có gần 3 nghìn máy
<tianbao> hehehhe
<n2i> (nể, né)
<n2i> pin của máy /me chết rồi @@
<vubuntor319> hjhjhjj
<vubuntor319> chao cac anh
<n2i> conky nó không báo gì nữa cả, battery_percent rồi
<wave248> n2i: sạc đâu ?
<vubuntor319> cho em hoi cach go bo wine trong ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> đang sạc nè
<wave248> aptitude purge wine
<[nobawk]> n2i, the' chac' gi` da~ phai? chet'
<tianbao> lúc truoc ong chu tập đoàn có mướn 1 cô chuyên gia công nghệ thông tin
<tianbao> người đài loan
<wave248> chết thì mua pin mới
<tianbao> về cố vấn về tin học cho toàn bộ các công ty trong tập đoàn
<[nobawk]> tianbao, o`, ngon
<tianbao> vè nguoi này da lựa chọn G OS
<tianbao> nguyen bản ubuntu
<n2i> lol, pidgin start @@
<tianbao> để tiết kiểm tài chính cho cong ty
<n2i> tianbao: sao không xài 10.04?
<tianbao> có 2 giám đốc cong ty thích sai MS
<[nobawk]> n2i, moi~ cai' co' hay rieng
<tianbao> và cuoi cùng 2 giám doc do duoc tiện thẳng lên duong về hưu sớm
<tianbao> và còn 1 giám doc thích sài linux, nói về linuc phải nói ông đó là chùm
<n2i> [nobawk]: :-/ /me cùi mía mà :D
<[nobawk]> tianbao, ha' ha'
<vubuntor319> alo
<tianbao> don nhien ong do se duoc o lai
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, vao` terminal, go~ lenh.
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, sudo apt-get purge wine
<tianbao> và gio cong ty nao chua thay doi ubuntu thi dang co gan day manh muc tieu
<[nobawk]> tianbao, hehe, tin vui :D
<wave248> [nobawk]: irc hay freenode hay filter vậy ?
<tianbao> voi minh thi cai nao cung duoc, minh da lam phan mem ms may nam roi,
<tianbao> lam hoai thaycung chan
<tianbao> lam ubuntu thay vui vui
<wave248> tianbao: :D
<n2i> battery full rồi, nó báo 0% :'(
<tianbao> giờ cong ty mình quan dang trong giai doan chuyen giao
<tianbao> moi cai hon 10 máy
<[nobawk]> n2i, hay conky co' van' de`?
<tianbao> don nhien con nhieu van de phai giai quyet
<[nobawk]> tianbao, o`
<n2i> Có thể, nhưng cái icon ở tray cũng không có mới ốm chứ
<n2i> để check lại
<[nobawk]> cai' vu. office tuong thich' voi' ms la` dau dau` nhat' :3
<tianbao> thui, ban xiu nha
<wave248> tianbao: ok
<vubuntor319> go bo hong dc anh oi
<vubuntor319> no bao loi
<n2i> vubuntor319: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor319> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553856/
<vubuntor319> anh vao day xem dum em
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<[nobawk]> tianbao, http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/46599
<bksupybot> Title: Linux.com :: Sharing files between OpenOffice.org and Microsoft Office (at www.linux.com)
<[nobawk]> tianbao, doc. thu? cai' do' xem
<n2i> con lap cùi mía, cái pin cùi mía..
<n2i> ...trình mình cùi mía... :D
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, tat' quan? ly' goi' di
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, dang mo? software center hay synaptic hay cai' gi` lien quan den' cai` dat. phan`  mem` thi` tat' di
<vubuntor319> la sao
<vubuntor319> em chua hieu
<vubuntor319> da
<n2i> [nobawk]: giờ check conky, và sửa nó sao nhỉ?
<[nobawk]> n2i, ko biet' :D
<[nobawk]> n2i, co' dung` conky dau
<n2i> :(
<[nobawk]> thuogn` hti` no' doc. cai' file trong thu muc. /proc hoac. /sys
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, logout ra login lai.
<[nobawk]> vubuntor319, roi` chay. lenh. luc' nay~
<[nobawk]> n2i, cua? /me la` doc. truc. tiep' file do' luon ne` :D
<n2i> làm sao zề?
<vubuntor319> da
<vubuntor319> de em lam thu xem sao
<[nobawk]> n2i, ?
<[nobawk]> Still, if there's a secret to sharing files between the two office applications, it comes down to three words: Keep it simple. The more basic the formatting, the more likely that the exchange of files will be trouble-free. Objects, page design, and any styles except paragraph and character styles are especially likely to cause problems.
<[nobawk]> :3
<vubuntor405> em log out xong ma van khong go dc wine
<n2i> làm như thế nào ấy? :(
<vubuntor405> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553856/
<vubuntor405> no bao the nay ne
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> nó báo 2hours left, thế mà chưa đầy 30' sao oops cái rụp
<n2i> không thông báo thông giấy gì cả @@
<wave248> vubuntor405: tắt synaptic đi
<vubuntor405> tat nhu the nao ha anh
<[nobawk]> tianbao, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Migration_Guide/Introduction
<bksupybot> Title: Migrating to OpenOffice.org - OpenOffice.org Wiki (at wiki.services.openoffice.org)
<[nobawk]> vubuntor405, reboot di
<vubuntor405> da
<[nobawk]> tianbao, xem cai' muc. luc. ben tay phai?, chac' doc. xong cai' nay` se~ okay :D
<n2i> Vãi quá, tút sạc ra xài pin, chưa được 15', oops
<vubuntor311> no bao vay ne may anh oi
<vubuntor311> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553865/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> âPackage wine is not installed, so not removed
<n2i> ok cả mà
<vubuntor311> vay la sao ha anh
<vubuntor311> sao van thay wine ma
<n2i> thì ok cả, có cài đâu mà bảo nó remove?
<n2i> thấy ở đâu?
<n2i> đánh lệnh có ra không?
<vubuntor311> lenh gi ha anh
<n2i> wine
<vubuntor311> e vao applications va van thay wine
<n2i> :D
<n2i> cái đó chỉ là menu thôi mà
<n2i> sao đâu
<vubuntor311> vay ah
<vubuntor311> bjo em muon update len phien ban 11.04 lam sao ha anh
<n2i> vãi thật, wine nó giả lập win, hóa ra nó cũng có tật như win á, remove không sạch được :(
<n2i> đang xài ver mấy?
<n2i> sao máu thế?
<n2i> [nobawk]: chưa release chính thức, nó chưa cho upgrade nhỉ
<vubuntor311> em dang xai 10.10
<n2i> cứ thế mà xài thôi, upgrade chi vội
<vubuntor311> da
<n2i> nó chưa ra chính thức thì hình như chưa upgrade được
<vubuntor311> em thay thag ban em da update dc roi
<n2i> còn muốn upgrade thì tải đĩa về, rồi khi cài chắc có khoản upgrade
<wave248> n2i: e nghĩ k0 nên sạc nóng dễ hỏng pin lắm
<n2i> có ra hỏng mô nữa, chết pin mịa rồi @@
<wave248> :D
<wave248> ai bảo thích phá lắm cơ :))
<n2i> :D
<n2i> căn bổn là pin có 4cell thôi
<[nobawk]> the' kia la` chua cai`
<wave248> ẹc
<n2i> độ mới mua xài cũng không có được nhiêu cả, cứ phải sạc hoài
<[nobawk]> wine thi` luc'' nao` cha? co'
<n2i> sạc nhiều lắm rồi
<wave248> thế mua hẳn lap xịn mà dùng có phải hơn k0
<n2i> wave248: bác nói thế...em...tủi..quá..em bỏ lunix sang xài win nếu có máy mới đây...
<n2i> :D
<wave248> e thì mới cũ gì thì vẫn lunix :))
<wave248> k0 slack, arch thì vê u :D
<[nobawk]> n2i, the' chac' die luon roi` :P
<n2i> thê thảm lắm
<n2i> cdrom die lâu rồi :(
<n2i> pin cũng chung số phận
<n2i> đã ra đi không trăn trối
<n2i> màn hình thì có lần rửa ẩu quá cũng làm cho nó có mấy vệt :"(
<wave248> n2i: bác mua máy mới đi
<[nobawk]> n2i, co hoi. mua may' moi'
<n2i> cũng ở góc thôi, không chú ý không thấy, nhưng sợ nó to bệnh ra
<wave248> cd mấy ai dùng
<n2i> :(
<n2i> em đi bán thân mua máy mới đây :D
<n2i> wave248: để ghi mà
<n2i> double layer á
<n2i> ghi ra đĩa cũng tiện mà, nhiều data muốn bỏ ra khỏi ổ cứng, lúc khác xài lại nhét vào
<n2i> hôm trước búng cả bàn phím lên rửa, búng từng nút một thấy lâu quá, làm ẩu, giờ què mất một phím rồi @@
<n2i> tính tự tay tháo ra lau chùi bớt bên trong, nhưng...sợ lại thêm bệnh mới, có khi còn nặng hơn mớ bệnh này cộng lại, nên chưa giám
<n2i> chưa biết bên trong máy nó thế nào cả, chỉ xem video nó tháo máy mình thôi
<n2i> có nguy hiểm lắm không nhỉ? :-/
<Lokiheero> hok
<Lokiheero> có cái chi đâu
<n2i> quá nguy hiểm hả? :D
<Lokiheero> laptop à
<n2i> ừ
<Lokiheero> cũng chẳng có chi
<[nobawk]> thao' di
<[nobawk]> hong? thi` mua may' moi' luon :))
<Lokiheero> tháo ra rồi ráp lại, thế là xong
<Lokiheero> [nobawk]: +1
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> đằng nào cũng sắp hư
<C4NoC> banh ra đi
<C4NoC> mềnh đã từng tháo banh 1 con vaio z roài
<Lokiheero> hơ hơ, lap mềnh đã tháo ra nhá, rồi ráp lại vô tư, có cái quái gì trong đó đâu
<n2i> C4NoC: /me tháo lỡ có mệnh hệ gì, sn tài trợ mua máy mới được không? :(
<Lokiheero> dù gì thì có đụng tới mấy thứ chi tiết đâu mừ sợ
<n2i> rồi trả góp @@
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> Lokiheero: tháo đến đâu ấ chứ
<C4NoC> cái nắp phía sau thì ăn thua jề
<n2i> >2 năm rồi chưa lau chi bên trong
<n2i> chắc hơn cái nhà vệ sinh rồi quá :D
<[nobawk]> co' huong' dan~ het' ma`
<n2i> thuở còn hay đưa lên trường ngồi, ngồi khắp các hành lang ấy, bụi chắc rám đầy
<Lokiheero> tháo cái đế, các chi tiết lớn, nói chung ko dám đụng tới mấy thứ cpu v.v
<n2i> [nobawk]: :-/ không biết máy này thuộc dạng || dòng nào nữa
<Lokiheero> n2i: máy gì?
<[nobawk]> :}
<n2i> hp 520 notebook
<n2i> na ná compact? :-/
 * Lokiheero liên tưởng tới mấy cái ibm đen xì
<n2i> .g hp 520 notebook review
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.retrevo.com/s/HP-520-Laptops-review-manual/id/3143ag708/t/1-2/
<bksupybot> Title: HP 520 - Laptops (at www.retrevo.com)
<n2i> ếu có luôn à
<n2i> :D
<n2i> (vô danh đến thế là cùng)
<n2i> HP 520 Notebook PC -  Troubleshoot a problem - HP Business Support Center <http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SupportTaskIndex.jsp?lang=en&amp;cc=us&amp;taskId=110&amp;prodTypeId=321957&amp;prodSeriesId=3375952>
<bksupybot> Title: Specify product - HP Business Support Center (at h20000.www2.hp.com)
<vubuntor078> cac anh oi chi em cai wine voi
<vubuntor078> em cai hoai ma hong dc
<vubuntor078> em hong br
<vubuntor078> mong cac anh chi dao
<n2i> vubuntor078: xài thứ đó làm gì?
<tianbao> có ai từng sử dụng novell netware trong ubuntu chưa?
<vubuntor078> dang em xai dc may phan mem giong nhu windw
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078  phần mềm giống windows thì chỉ vài phần mềm thôi
<tianbao> bạn có thể nói cụ thể bạn thích cài gì
<vubuntor078> cai may phan mem de hoc
<vubuntor078> de lap trinh php
<vubuntor078> hoac photoshop
<vubuntor078> vai cai game nua
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078   game online nhu võ lâm truyền kỳ thì pó tay
<vubuntor078> em hong co xai game online
<n2i> game thì loại ngay
<n2i> php thì linux không xài được à?
<themadclown> cách đơn giản nhất: cài windows =.=
<tianbao> photoshop cug kg duoc dau, co cai duoc day nữa cũng sẽ kg sài duoc
<n2i> photoshop thì ok mà
<vubuntor078> dung roi
<tianbao> mình có thử rồi nó cà giật lắm
<vubuntor078> luc truoc em cai wine vao xai dc het
 * n2i từng xài bản photoshop  portable
<tianbao> nói chung là nó vẽ kg được trơn tru như windows
 * n2i thấy ok hết :D
<vubuntor078> :D
<n2i> nhưng bỏ > năm rồi
<n2i> GIMP là quá ổn rồi
<vubuntor078> luc truoc em xai phien ban cu
<n2i> tianbao: netwave?
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078     crossover-pro-9.0.0
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078  bạn kiếm phần mềm này cài lên xem
<tianbao> nó hộ trở cài chương trình windows khá nhiều đấy
<tianbao> còn wine trong ubuntu thì mình thấy hình như phiên bản ubuntu cũ nó mạnh hơn phiên bản mới
<vubuntor078> hjhjhj
<tianbao> kg biết ý anh em thế nào? :-D
<vubuntor078> da
<themadclown> CrossOver phải mua bản quyền mà ~.~
<tianbao> kg
<tianbao> free mà
<themadclown> vào trang chủ thấy nó đòi buy now
<tianbao> mình dowload duoc 1 bản
<tianbao> dau có hòi ban quyền gì dâu
<n2i> đồ bản quyền đấy
<n2i> vubuntor078: thử playonlinux đi
<n2i> cũng wine đó
<vubuntor320> help me
<n2i> yen-thao: nấu chưa?
<yen-thao> n2i: ăn rồi^^
 * n2i lười đi chợ quá 
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor320> yen-thao:đói quá,sang ăn ké dc k0 ?
<yen-thao> n2i: hôm nay học 2 buổi không có nấu học xong ra căn tin ăn mới về nè
<tianbao> hình như mình thấy n2i này và yen-thao ngày nào cũng nói chuyện cơm nước trong này hết
<tianbao> :-(
<yen-thao> tianbao: :(^^
<themadclown> đang đói =.=
<vubuntor078> cai nao ho tro phan mem win xp nhieu vay may anh
<themadclown> :(
<n2i> chị em nên phải tám chứ :D
<vubuntor320> n2i: thấy chưa, sang vnluser tình tứ đê
<vubuntor078> co the gui duong link download qua dum em dc hong
<vubuntor078> em tim ma no de cai gi hong ha em hong hieu
<n2i> vubuntor320: cha nào đây ta?
 * yen-thao http://i.imgur.com/VG0H9.png sao cái movie player không xem được trên youtube:(
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078 nói rồi mà  nstall-crossover-pro-9.0.0.sh
<vubuntor320> vubuntor078: dùng playonlinux đi, nó hỗ trợ game
<tianbao> kiếm trên mạng test thử đi
<vubuntor320> còn muốn hỗ trợ tối đa, thì chỉ có cài win trên máy ảo thui
<tianbao> vubuntor320 nó có hộ trợ game online như volam hay kiem thế kg
<n2i> tianbao: không thấy trong list của nó :D
 * yen-thao chơi game xây dựng trên môi trường win trên wine thà không chơi còn hơn^^
<vubuntor320> bà con hỏi kênh irc của freenode này sao luôn fiter vậy ?
<yen-thao> vubuntor320: ? ai vậy nà
<themadclown> hình như game nào có x-trap thì ko chơi đc
<n2i> vubuntor320: bị ban rồi phải không? há há
<vubuntor320> [TUT]wine toàn tập trên forum này
<tianbao> luc truoc co thoi gian ghien volam truyen ky mất ăn mất ngủ
<tianbao> :-(
<n2i> :D
<themadclown> giờ chuyển sang nghiện cái khác ak :D
<n2i> có cả mớ game, tha hồ nghiện á
<tianbao> do võ lâm nó lỗi thời, nguoi ta toàn auto kg nên chán, mới bỏ duoc day chu
<tianbao> nếu kg thì ngày nào cũng 8 thế này nè trong võ lâm áy
<tianbao> :-D
<vubuntor078> download xong roi anh oi
<tianbao> ﻿vubuntor078 xem luôn cách của nó di
<tianbao> dễ mà
<vubuntor254> bà con cho hỏi sao irc hay bị filter vậy ?
<n2i> vubuntor254: bị ban rồi, hố hố
 * yen-thao có ai biết cách khắc phục lỗi này ở U10.4 không ?http://i.imgur.com/VG0H9.png 
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/VG0H9.png
<voldemort248> adfasd
<tianbao> ﻿themadclown giờ chuyển sang tiêm chích rồi
<tianbao> :-D
<voldemort248> mạng không đứt
<voldemort248> nhưng gõ k0 hiển thị ?
<n2i> yen-thao: muốn xem youtube?
<yen-thao> n2i: xem youtube qua movie player
<tianbao> chắc mai mốt mình phải chuyển sang sài ubuntu giống các bạn mới duoc
<n2i> nó thiếu lib hay gì ấy, bao nhiêu lần xem không có được
<n2i> xài minitube đi
<tianbao> hôm qua có cài thằng realplayer for ubuntu sao mà kg xem duoc
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng bản 10.10 lại xem được
<n2i> chắc là fix rồi
<n2i> upgrade lên 10.10 đê @@
<tianbao> n2i này, bạn kiếm dùm mình novell for ubuntu với
<themadclown> vẫn trung thành LTS ak =.=
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi không up lên đâu
<n2i> :-/ đã nghe nhưng chưa từng gặp mặt
<n2i> (nghe như đồ cổ :D)
<voldemort248> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<tianbao> ai đã từng sài novell netware trong ubuntu nhỉ???? :-(
<yen-thao> n2i: để em tìm cách fix cái lỗi này
<n2i> đã từng tìm
<n2i> nhưng cũng chán nó
<n2i> remove nó ngay sau khi cài U :D
<tianbao> keng keng keng cơm thôi cơm thôi :-D
<n2i> :D
<n2i> có kẻng cơm rồi kìa
<yen-thao> tianbao: làm như là cho cá hay cơm tù vậy:)
<tianbao> :-Dthật ra công ty có tiếng chuông mà
<tianbao> chuông ren mới duoc di ăn com
<yen-thao> tianbao: cái đó tiếng mỏ tiếng chiêng mà tiếng chuông đâu
<[nobawk]> :3
<tianbao> yen-thao dùng nói thế chứ, tiếng nhặc
<n2i> đi quân sự cũng có kẻng vậy
<n2i> cầm bát chén lên nào @@
<tianbao> tưng tưng tưng cơm cơm cơm bb mọi nguoi
<[nobawk]> moi' 11h da~ com
<[nobawk]> vai~
<n2i> :(
<[nobawk]> tianbao, cong ty nao` vay. minh` xin vo voi' :3
<n2i> [nobawk]: ngắn gọn, cái framebuffer là gì, nó có tác dụng gì nhỉ?
<n2i> anh em nhà nó trong xorg? không hiểu lắm
<[nobawk]> n2i, frame: khung hinh`
<[nobawk]> n2i, buffer: bo. dem.
<[nobawk]> n2i, do' ngan' ngon. do' :D
<n2i> à, vậy là mỗi thời điểm nó sẽ thay đổi
<n2i> còn thằng fbgrap nó convert từ fb -> png :-/
<n2i> ngược lại được không nhỉ?
 * n2i muốn xem ảnh trong tty o_0*
<[nobawk]> :3
<n2i> có tool convert sang ascii art, nhưng xem chẳng ra gì
<n2i> chính xác là không thấy gì cả
<n2i> [nobawk]: có khả năng không?
<[nobawk]> n2i, tty hinh` nhu+ xem dc anh? ma`
<[nobawk]> nhung ma` phai? cau' hinh` cai' gi` gi` a'
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vậy thì ốm :D
<[nobawk]> hoi? rmrf
<n2i> nếu mplayer xem được film trong tty, thì chắc xem được ảnh nhỉ?
<[nobawk]> n2i, xem dc, nhung ko nhin` ra gi` dau
<[nobawk]> hehe
<[nobawk]> vi` 2 cai' no' khac' nhau
<n2i> yen-thao: không có máy ảnh, nếu có biếu em cái ảnh anh + mèo :D
<[nobawk]> tty la` text frame buffer
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi xem ảnh con mèo được rồi
<n2i> ò, nếu không thế thì đã không có cái gọi là xorg :D
<[nobawk]> h muon' hien? thi. contineuos tone image thi` phai? khac'
<yen-thao> n2i: anh ai thèm xem^^
<n2i> nó ngồi trên vai anh á
 * n2i muốn đọc pdf trong tty :D
<n2i> pdf2html :-/
<vubuntor879> .g pdf apps CLI
<bkphenny> vubuntor879: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software
<vubuntor879> :))
<bksupybot> Title: List of PDF software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> lol
<[nobawk]> n2i, o`
<[nobawk]> n2i, co' framebuffer roi` thi` thu? kiem' may' cai' program roi` thu? xem
<n2i> sao trong synaptic không có nhỉ
 * n2i lại mò mẫm
<yen-thao> n2i: hồi tối mò được cái import export rồi^^
<n2i> ấy, tưởng là nản, đi ngủ lúc ấy luôn
<yen-thao> n2i: buồn ngủ
<vubuntor879> sdfsadf
<n2i> pdf2 có 2 cái
<vubuntor879> .g tty pdf apps
<bkphenny> vubuntor879: http://www.westerntc.edu/admissions/pdf/schoolApplication.pdf
<n2i> pdfto có một nhả, haha
<yen-thao> 12h10 rồi bấm đại ai dè được^^
<vubuntor879> sao lag vậy nhỉ ?
<n2i> yen-thao: kinh nghiệm: nên làm việc khuy, hiệu quả @@
<yen-thao> n2i: kinh nghiệm gì khuya buồn ngủ thấy mồ tại anh là cú mèo mà
<n2i> trông này, vãi lọ chưa http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9339/synapticpackagemanager0.png
<n2i> cài có một cái thôi, mà nó đòi remove cả mớ @@ thật là...thím hà
<yen-thao> n2i: cài gì thế
<n2i> mớ depen của U ghê quá :D xem không hiểu à?
 * n2i vừa chụp đó 
<n2i> cài có một gói, mà nó dọa remove cả ubuntu-desktop @@
<n2i> (lại khoe desk :D http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5746/workspace1005.png)
<themadclown> ubuntu-desktop bao gồm tất cả những thứ đó mà :))
<n2i> thế mới ốm
<n2i> Cài cái này, Portable Document Format (PDF) suite -- utilities
<themadclown> thôi chấp nhận sống chun vs lũ đi
<n2i> :D
<themadclown> :D
<n2i> hãi rồi :(
<themadclown> có ai biết phần mềm làm ebook PRC ko nhỉ?
<n2i> vãi lọ rồi, pdftohtml, nó xả nguyên mấy trăm trang pdf thành mớ file html ra ngay tại thư mục file pdf ở! @@
<n2i> tưởng là nó tạo một thư mục có tên = tên file pdf, ớn chưa
<themadclown> =))
<themadclown> sao ko nhét vào 1 thư mục riêng rồi xả
<n2i> a ngờ
<n2i> thấy cái file-roller, giải nén rất khôn
<n2i> nếu ở trong file nén có nhiều file riêng lẻ thì sẽ tạo một thư mục rồi giải nén vào đó
<themadclown> hồi nãy thử split file mà quên chỉnh dung lượng, ra mấy nghìn file mới ớn
<n2i> còn nếu có thư mục rồi thì thôi
<n2i> :D
<themadclown> :-X
<n2i> vubuntor963: test hdd à?
<n2i> xem đọc ghi 4000 file hết bao nhiêu? =))
<themadclown> 4000 là chuyện nhỏ
<themadclown> 17k file
<themadclown> =))
<themadclown> load vài phút mới hiện thư mục
<n2i> file gì còn đỡ
<n2i> file ảnh mà nó lấy thumb mới rợn
<themadclown> :-$
<themadclown> cơm-ing
<vubuntor880> chao cac anh
<vubuntor880> em muon backup driver unbuntu lam sao ha anh
<vubuntor880> tai may em driver wifi sao khi cai xong no khong nha
<vubuntor880> nhan
<vubuntor880> fai nho den day mang moi cai dc
<vubuntor880> nhung khong co may anh oi
<vubuntor880> co ai giup em voi
<n2i> vubuntor880: cài bằng cách nào?
<n2i> tải ở đâu về?
<GeekComp> n2i|rice: đã ăn cơm rồi cơ à
<n2i|rice> đi ăn,kẻo hết cơm :D
<vubuntor880> co cach nao sao luu driver lai hong anh
<vubuntor880> moi lan cai may ra ngoai quan muon day mang ngta hoai ki lam
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor881> can you help me!
<vubuntor881> joined #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor881> #ubuntu-vn
<GeekComp> ngay_win_dem_Ubu: <= nhìn cái tên đã nổ đom đóm
<yen-thao> n2i: vui quá^^
<GeekComp> yen-thao: dzui chi dzợ?
<n2i> sao vui zợ?
<yen-thao> fix không được cái movie player^^
 * GeekComp fix không được cái dpkg
<yen-thao> GeekComp: dqkg là gì?
<GeekComp> .g dpkg
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<bksupybot> Title: dpkg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<themadclown> là trình cài đặt software đó
<yen-thao> biết lỗi là do do youtube đổi địa chỉ mặc định nhưng tìm nhiều cách
<n2i> debian package ...?
<themadclown> chuyển sang xài XBMC đi
<GeekComp> yup
<yen-thao> vẫn không sửa được :(
<GeekComp> n2i: vẫn cái vụ update
<n2i> yen-thao: minitube
<GeekComp> mà ko muốn cài lại
<n2i> GeekComp: update tận bữa nào ấy cơ á?
<yen-thao> n2i: mất công cài nửa
<GeekComp> ờ
<n2i> yen-thao: mấy đâu mà
<yen-thao> GeekComp: đang sử dụng U10.10 à
<GeekComp> yup
<n2i> >1M thôi thì phải
<yen-thao> vậy copy giúp cái plugin đi
<n2i> GeekComp: xóa hết kho đi thử
<yen-thao> bên 10.10 hoạt động tố
<GeekComp> xóa hết rồi
<n2i> xóa hết mớ trong source list đi coi
<GeekComp> update lại
<GeekComp> vẫn như ko
<yen-thao> GeekComp: media totem bị xóa rồi hả?
<n2i> tại config hay tại gì?
<GeekComp> vô hẳn /etc/... .d rồi
<n2i> yen-thao: 10.10 định đưa xuống 10.04 à?
<GeekComp> tại lỗi gói util-linux
<n2i> vui thế
<n2i> giống kiểu win á :D
<yen-thao> n2i:  lấy cái plugin nó thôi
<n2i> GeekComp: remove nó đi
<n2i> yen-thao: chưa chắc được đâu
<n2i> nó depen lung tun
<GeekComp> remove thì nó remove cả đống package
<yen-thao> n2i: chưa thử sao biết^^
<n2i> *tung
<themadclown> thử xong cài lại máy =.=
<n2i> yen-thao: cẩn thận lại reconfigure không được :D
 * GeekComp đợi trong Tết cài lại vậy
<n2i> GeekComp: xóa hết apt cache rồi hả?
<GeekComp> chả xóa
<GeekComp> ko để 1 mống nào
<GeekComp> fix tứ tung
<GeekComp> vẫn éo đk
<GeekComp> chả hiểu có cái ppa nào chơi khăm mềnh thía ko biết
<n2i> GeekComp: mớ apt cache tải về chưa xóa thì để đó
<n2i> khi cần cài lại đỡ phải tải
<GeekComp> => cho hết vô 1 folder riêng rồi
<n2i> giờ reconfigure cái thằng utils-linux có được không?
<GeekComp> éo đk
<n2i> GeekComp: làm thế chi cho mệt
<GeekComp> nó là gói hệ thống
<GeekComp> ko có nó
<n2i> GeekComp: thử remove hết đi coi nào
<n2i> đầu tiên là remove mớ xserver
<GeekComp> ko thi hành dpkg được
<n2i> GeekComp: remove hết
<n2i> đến mức kernel luôn á
<n2i> sau đó lại cài lên
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> vậy cài mía lại cho lành
<n2i> cái thì remove, cái thì purge
 * yen-thao buồn
<yen-thao> :( đi ngủ
<n2i> yen-thao: sao?
 * n2i không cho yen-thao ngủ
<GeekComp> yen-thao: dậy mau
<themadclown> nhà ko có wc sao kêu buồn
<yen-thao> n2i: dẹp không fix nửa đi ngủ chiều đi học^^
<themadclown> ;-)
<themadclown> fix làm gì
<themadclown> gỡ luôn đi
 * n2i đi vào với yen-thao
<GeekComp> n2i: vào ngủ chung giường á?
<yen-thao> n2i: đi đâu
<n2i> ...đưa con mèo cho yen-thao rồi đi ra
<GeekComp> thím làm con nhà người ta sợ chết khiếp roài
<n2i> GeekComp: ai biểu /me ngủ đâu?
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> ;))
<n2i> GeekComp: chỉ có chú mới nghĩ lung tung
<themadclown> có người có tư tưởng đen tối kìa
<n2i> yen-thao: nhẩy
<themadclown> =))
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<yen-thao> thôi yen-thao ngủ chung với bạn rồi không ôm mèo được^^
<GeekComp> bạn nào thế?
<GeekComp> themadclown hả?
<GeekComp> hừm
<yen-thao> GeekComp: nhỏ bạn
<n2i> ợ, vậy thôi...tố giác yen-thao tội ngược đãi động vật
<GeekComp> themadclown: ai cho tranh phần vs n2i
<yen-thao> GeekComp: lại nghỉ bậy
<n2i> nuôi :D
<themadclown> ai tranh đâu
<yen-thao> n2i: thịt nó luôn bây giờ^^;))
<n2i> ớ
<n2i> ác độc chưa!
<themadclown> ác bình thg`
<GeekComp> yen-thao: ác như n2i
<themadclown> con mèo chả bỏ dính răng
<n2i> fsck GeekComp
<yen-thao> n2i: nói chứ không có làm đâu mà lo nhà trọ em mèo nhiều lắm^^(của bà chủ trọ nuôi 5 6 con)
 * n2i nuôi nó từ lúc nó ốm yếu, giờ béo ngậy rồi
<n2i> à nhầm, béo khỏe rồi :D
<GeekComp> đấy là đống còn sót lại trong nhà chủ
<GeekComp> hơn chục con đã bị yen-thao ăn sống nuốt tươi
<themadclown> hút máu àk
<GeekComp> đến cái xương cũng ko còn
<GeekComp> ợ
<n2i> themadclown: ờ
 * GeekComp soi soi bụng yen-thao
<yen-thao> GeekComp: gớm thiệt làm như là quỷ vậy?
<GeekComp> toàn lông mèo không hà
<n2i> túm túm bứt bứt mớ lông ở cổ xong là..cái soạt
<themadclown> chụp x-quang đc nguyên bộ xương mèo trong bụng
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> :P
<yen-thao> thôi em ngủ đây
<yen-thao> để chiều vô học ngủ gục bị cú đầu^^
<yen-thao> bb
<vubuntor464> ku này nhát nhở ?
<vubuntor464> GeekComp: sao quay lại sớm thía ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor464: nhát cái giề?
<GeekComp> khiếp
<v0ld3m0rt> GeekComp: vùa bảo chạy mau ko bị chém mà :P
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> ta để quit như vậy à
<v0ld3m0rt> GeekComp:  GeekComp [~geekcomp@58.187.40.66] has quit [Quit: Chạy mau kẻo bị chém!]
<v0ld3m0rt> uhm
<GeekComp> ta bị mất mạng đóa chớ
<v0ld3m0rt> }ping
<v0ld3m0rt> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<v0ld3m0rt> test arch phát
<n2i> yen-thao: không phải em đi học à?
<yen-thao> n2i: học xong thì về
<yen-thao> n2i: học 2 tiết 3h10 về rùi
<yen-thao> n2i: http://shopvienthong.com/news/Dcom-3G-Viettel/Dcom-3G-Viettel-Chuong-Trinh-Dac-Biet-Danh-Rieng-Cho-Nganh-Giao-Duc-23/
<bksupybot> Title: Dcom 3G Viettel Chương Trình Đặc Biệt Dành Riêng Cho Ngành Giáo Dục - Trung Tâm Kinh Doanh Viettel Hà Nội (at shopvienthong.com)
<yen-thao> chỉ ở Hà Nội thôi:(
<n2i> ếu gì, quân đó bày trò, nản
<yen-thao> n2i: bày trò gì?
<vubuntor812> n2i: đang hắt hơi nè, chửi ai đấy hử ?
<yen-thao> n2i: 1 tháng em sử dụng chừng 10G sử dụng dcom 3G chắc em chốn viettel luôn^^
<n2i> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: ở đây nó có chương trình mua dcom với 50, 100k
<n2i> ..nhưng phải có hộ khẩu ở Đà Nẵng này cơ
<n2i> đau lòng
<yen-thao> n2i: hình như ở chổ em củng có nhưng sao lên trang chủ của viettel không thấy gì hết
<vubuntor812> yen-thao: sim rác đâu hử ?
<yen-thao> n2i: nhưng đang sử dụng ADSL cũng lười chuyển qua DCom^^
<n2i> ờ
<yen-thao> vubuntor112: ? bạn nói gì mình không hiểu
<yen-thao> n2i: cái vụ hộ khẩu chắc là sợ mình chốn chứ gì^^
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Có cái chứng minh được rồi chứ, bày đặt quá, mấy trăm bạc..nghèo..cũng tủi :(
<vubuntor812> yen-thao: thường thì người ta chơi 3g 4g thì dùng sim rác, sim khuyến mãi
<vubuntor812> để tận dụng khuyến mãi nhà mạng
 * vubuntor812 đang cạp mì sống
<[nobawk]> o` ha'
<vubuntor812> yen-thao: e k0 gọi bà con ae đi ăn trưa, giờ đói quá
<[nobawk]> minh` phai? di xin 1 cai' moi' dc
<yen-thao> vubuntor812: vậy à nhưng cái này là viettel bán sim bán dcom luôn mà mình đâu có quyền lựa chọn đâu mà ai dại gì mà sử dụng sim chính của mình mà làm dcom
<vubuntor812> [nobawk]: muộn rồi, giờ nhà mạng siết chặt lắm
<yen-thao> vubuntor812: em mới mua cục thịt heo hơn nửa ký anh ăn hôn
<vubuntor812> ra ngoài mua cái sim đểu là ok chứ gì
<yen-thao> vubuntor812: chưa có nấu;))
<vubuntor812> yen-thao: răng a bé tí cạp sao được
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: vậy e cũng chưa ăn ?
<yen-thao> vubuntor812: oe ơi anh ăn được thịt sống à chạy thôi^^
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: ăn cơm trưa rồi chuẩn bị nấu cơm chiều
 * yen-thao thui đợi vài năm nữa họ sẽ phát cho mọi người 1 cái dcom 3G xài chơi mà(hòa mạng trả sau có cam kết^^)
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: thê bỏ ae chết đói à :-/ :((
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: xí anh chết liên quan gì đến em
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: ;))
<v0ld3m0rt> tại e ăn rồi mà k0 gọi, k0 nhắc ăn cơm, giờ chết đói rồi
<[nobawk]> chat. kieu? gi`?
<v0ld3m0rt> xấu tính qué
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: èo ăn cơm cũng phải nhắc nửa hở:))
<[nobawk]> minh` lam` trong nganh` giao' duc.ne` :3
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: thầy giáo?
<[nobawk]> dau co' phai? cu' lam` trong nganh` giao' du.c thi` se~ la` thay` giao' :3
<v0ld3m0rt> [nobawk]: nghe đồn bị quản k0 bán sim ngoài, siết chặt khuyến mãi k0 quá 50 %
<v0ld3m0rt> [nobawk]: vậy là thầy cúng hả ?
<v0ld3m0rt> ây sợ sn [nobawk] roài
 * yen-thao bài viết của em đưa lên mấy anh không test giúp em bây giờ sai tùm lum:(
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: ? /me k0 thấy ?
<yen-thao> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=13826
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Oracle 10g XE và SQL Developer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: chuẩn rồi mà
<[nobawk]> v0ld3m0rt, minh` dung` tra? sau
<[nobawk]> 50k mien~ phi' 1.5G
<[nobawk]> re? vai~
 * v0ld3m0rt nghĩ lên forum của oracle xem có gì khác k0 thì chỉnh sửa ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: bị cự đó
<v0ld3m0rt> [nobawk]: như bác nói thì vãn đắt
<yen-thao> quên sudo apt-get update
<yen-thao> với lộn rmp với rpm^^
<v0ld3m0rt> chắc phải show biên lai của mình mới dc
<themadclown> thiếu mỗi vụ update thui mà
<themadclown> sai chính tả thì tự sửa
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: :D
 * yen-thao tìm chổ núp
<[nobawk]> v0ld3m0rt, dat' the' nao`?
<themadclown> trên U có phần mềm nào làm ebook PRC hoặc MOBI ko nhỉ?
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: ĐƯỢC cÓ 12 tháng à hết 12 tháng thì ...
<yen-thao> mà nếu dùng để lướt web thì được để xem phim thì có nước bán nhà^^
<[nobawk]> 12 thang' thi` stop
<[nobawk]> 12 thang' la` du? roi`
<[nobawk]> themadclown, cai` fbreader
<[nobawk]> yen-thao, thi` can` luot' web voi' vo irc thoi
<[nobawk]> 1.5G qua' thua`
<v0ld3m0rt> [nobawk]: hixx, CSDL ddang cap nhat
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: tính ghê quá;)) đúng là ~~thầy giáo^^
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: cơ sở dữ liệu nào thế
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: csdl biên lai ADSL của tớ
<[nobawk]> ho` ho`
<[nobawk]> minh` co' phai? thay` giao' dau :3
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: anh khéo đùa
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: đùa gì, vào user.vnn.vn xem hết bao nhiêu tiền thui
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: yen-thao chỉ bảo tương đương thồi mà chứ có nói là phải đâu
<yen-thao> ^^~~=tương đương
<[nobawk]> yen-thao, :|
<v0ld3m0rt> 1-2 tuần lại down  cỡ 700 mb thì 1.5 g free sao đủ dc
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: sử dụng dcom 3G mà down sang quá
<[nobawk]> ho` ho`
<[nobawk]> da~ noi' chi? de? luot' web
<themadclown> có thằng bạn dùng dcom mà suốt ngày tải film HD
<themadclown> nể nó quá
<themadclown> =.=
<v0ld3m0rt> đấy, lúc k0 có máy. k0 có mạng thì còn mỗi nước gprs, 3g thui
<v0ld3m0rt> lúc đó mà phải xài sang là mệt :D
 * yen-thao đi nấu cơm thui^^
<themadclown> ra quán trà đá dùng ké wifi quán cafe
<themadclown> :D
<v0ld3m0rt> themadclown: /me cũng thế, toàn chạy ù ra hàng net, đắt trước tiền, xong việc thì chuồn :D
 * yen-thao quán cafe cạnh nhà trọ wifi 32M nhưng chỉ giới hạn trong khu vực của quán(không tiện ra quán cà phê đành ở tại chổ sử dụng ADSL)
<vubuntor504> chao
<vubuntor504> cho hoi
<v0ld3m0rt> !hi | vubuntor504
<ubot2> vubuntor504: Chào bạn!
<themadclown> helu
<vubuntor504> anh oi cach cai ubuntu nhu the nao
<themadclown> vubuntor504: cái này hỏi Google đại ca cho nhanh =.=
 * yen-thao câu hỏi kinh điển^^
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu dùng Universal USB Install site:ubunvu.com.vn
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: No results found for 'cài đặt ubuntu dùng Universal USB Install site:ubunvu.com.vn'.
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu dùng Universal USB Install site:ubunvu.vn
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: No results found for 'cài đặt ubuntu dùng Universal USB Install site:ubunvu.vn'.
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu dùng Universal USB Install site: ubunvu
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://hoaihuong8x.wordpress.com/tag/grub-loader/
<yen-thao> !bg !vubuntor504
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg !vubuntor504' not found
<yen-thao> !bg |vubuntor504
<ubot2> vubuntor504: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<themadclown> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1504
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 từ CD - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> cái app kiểu này /cgi-bin/tttn.cgi
<n2i> khác gì những cái khác?
<n2i> cgi-bin
 * n2i nghe như ... đồ cổ :(
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor504: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: cổ nhưng mà ổn định, tài liệu đầy đủ
<n2i> à
<n2i> thì ra là thế
<v0ld3m0rt> có thêm toàn quyền nữa thì càng sướng
<vubuntor504> anh huong dan chi tiet cho em voi
<n2i> y-t: nhớ nấu phần anh luôn nhá, tối anh qua ăn ké :D
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor504: đọc trên http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> riêng n2i thì phải cho nhịn
<vubuntor642> Em co 1 cai may chay linux da join domain windows, dung lam file server, em can backup nhung folder nao cua he thong de khi may may Linux hong co the khoi phuc lai ma khong phai cau hinh gi nua?
<vubuntor642> cac anh chi gium em.
 * n2i buồn
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: hỏi y-t ấy, hỏi /me làm giề
<n2i> v0ld3m0rt: thế /u xó mũi vào làm zề? :D
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: tranh với e, k0 xỏ vào sao dc ?
<vubuntor642> cac anh huong dan giup em di, em moi cau hinh may linux theo trang http://www.server-world.info/en thay vat va qua, muon backup lai de nho hong do phai cau hinh lai.
<bksupybot> Title: Server World - Build Network Server (at www.server-world.info)
<vubuntor933> anh oi
<vubuntor933> anh oi
<vubuntor933> em doc cai huong dan cai dat ubuntu ma cha hieu j
<n2i> @@
<n2i> vây thì bó giò rồi
<vubuntor933> lam the nao de cai bay gjo
<n2i> đọc hướng dẫn đi
<vubuntor933> doc nhung cha hieu j
<n2i> đọc hiểu rồi cài, chưa hiểu thì đọc tiếp
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: thế lúc đầu mình cũng có hiểu gì đâu
<vubuntor933> chan
<vubuntor933> doc mai ma cha hieu
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: đọc + thực hành
<vubuntor933> ko biet cai nhu the nao
<yen-thao> từ từ sẽ hiểu
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: cài gì
<vubuntor933> nhung ma ko hieu thi cai dat nnhu the nao
<yen-thao> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1504
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 từ CD - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> đó
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj nấu xong rồi đợi chín là ăn
 * yen-thao đi học làm thơ ;))
<v0ld3m0rt> ?
<n2i> yen-thao: có suất của anh không?
<vubuntor933> bay gio minh phai ghi ra dia ak
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: hôm nay có hứng gớm ?
<n2i> anh ăn rồi sau này anh trả @@
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: tức nhiên
<n2i> vubuntor933: không
<n2i> !install
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<yen-thao> hoặc là dùng liveusb
<n2i> đấy, làm theo chỉ dẫn đó
<yen-thao> n2i: có suất cho con mèo chứ không có suất của anh;))
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> hố hố
<n2i> coi mình không bằng con mèo kìa
<vubuntor933> tom lai
<themadclown> sao lại nói thế
<themadclown> xỉ nhục con mèo quá
<vubuntor933> minh down ubuntu ve
<themadclown> =))
<n2i> fsck themadclown!
<vubuntor933> roi ghi ra dia
<themadclown> eee
<themadclown> có con gái mà chửi bậy hả
<n2i> chửi đâu? :-/
<vubuntor933> roi cai nhu win xp ha
<n2i> vubuntor933: có usb không?
<vubuntor933> co co
<n2i> vubuntor933: không nhắc tới win ở đây
<vubuntor933> uk
<n2i> vubuntor933: vậy thì cài bằng usb đi
<vubuntor933> co usb de lam j
<vubuntor933> duoc h
<yen-thao> không hiểu fsck là gì:(
<vubuntor933> duoc ha
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: usb mấy G
<n2i> vubuntor933: quá được ấy chứ
<vubuntor933> usb 2GB du ko
<themadclown> thừa
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: đủ rồi
<n2i> 1G là tha hồ rồi
<themadclown> 1G cũng đủ
<vubuntor933> uk
<yen-thao> nếu sử dụng usb 512 thì mới khổ
<vubuntor933> lam the nao de cai bang usb
<themadclown> miễn là main hỗ trợ boot từ usb
<themadclown> lên 4rum tìm hướng dẫn :D
<yen-thao> n2i: không phải xem anh thua con mèo mà vì con mèo đâu có tự nấu ăn được còn anh lười thì nhịn đói;))
<vubuntor933> the con noi lam j
<yen-thao> !bg |vubuntor933
<ubot2> vubuntor933: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: đọc tài liệu đi
<vubuntor933> doc chan rui ma co hieu j dau
<n2i> yen-thao: ok! Thanks!
<vubuntor933> dang can huong dan truc tiep co
<n2i> vubuntor933: thế này
<yen-thao> :(vậy sao mọi người lại hiểu:(
<n2i> xài máy tính bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor933> moi
<n2i> cài win mấy lần rồi?
<vubuntor933> 3 ngay
<themadclown> hỏi khó nhau thế =))
<vubuntor933> chua cai win lan nao
<n2i> ok, tạm chấp nhận
<themadclown> good
<themadclown> đc đấy
<vubuntor933> ^^
 * n2i sợ khai man
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor933> that
<n2i> .g universal usb installer
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
 * yen-thao newbie in newbie^^
<themadclown> trước hết là làm usb để cài U
<vubuntor933> em con cha biet ti j ve may tinh lam sao ma hieu duoc
<n2i> vubuntor933: sao lại muốn xài ubuntu?
<n2i> vubuntor933: trang đó đấy
<vubuntor933> vi em thay no tot
<yen-thao> n2i: đọc tài liệu tiếng việt mà còn không hiểu đưa trang tiếng anh làm sao người ta hiểu
<n2i> lên đó có hướng dẫn + link download
<vubuntor933> than thien voi nguoi dung
<themadclown> túm lại là kiếm một ông nào biết IT làm hộ cho nhanh ^^
<themadclown> ngồi cạnh xem
<n2i> yen-thao: ờ há! Thanks lần 2!
<themadclown> lần sau tự phá
<vubuntor933> ko co
<n2i> vubuntor933: ở đâu?
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: sao lưu dữ liệu rồi phá đi coi chừng mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor933> em o tan MU CAng Chai
<yen-thao> Mu Cang Chải?
<vubuntor933> toan nguoi mu chu
<themadclown> haizzz
 * yen-thao eo Æ¡i
<vubuntor933> that
<vubuntor933> ^^
<n2i> ok, chấp nhận được
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor933> ^^
 * yen-thao vậy mà mò linux một nổ lực đáng khen^^
<n2i> hồi nãy là tạm chấp nhận nha
<themadclown> thôi ghi đĩa cho đơn giản
<vubuntor933> co ai chi cho em cach cai voi
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: thế này nhé
<themadclown> kẻo làm usb lại ko biết
<n2i> vubuntor933: usb đi
<n2i> nhanh lắm
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu từ ổ cứng
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_%C4%91%C4%A9a_USB_di_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ đĩa USB di động – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor933> chi cho em voi
<yen-thao> n2i: không biết tạo liveUSB mà nhanh cái gì:)
<n2i> không lẽ lại viết bài tut xài mấy cái này
<v0ld3m0rt> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 bằng đĩa cd
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<themadclown> ghi đĩa rồi xem hướng dẫn
<themadclown> thế cho nhanh
<n2i> yen-thao: tạo thì đơn giản nhất còn gì
<vubuntor933> cha hieu j ca
<n2i> vubuntor933: chưa càn hiểu
<n2i> cứ làm theo là được
<themadclown> nhìn và làm theo
<themadclown> hỏng thì sửa
<themadclown> :D
<vubuntor933> ^^
<themadclown> sửa xong phá tiếp
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: đầu tiên vào đây http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<themadclown> tầm chục lần là rành ngay
<vubuntor933> ghi ra dia rui lam sao nua
<yen-thao> down ubuntu 10.10 về
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: ghi đĩa chưa
<vubuntor933> DVD 4Gb nha
<vubuntor933> du ko
<themadclown> oack
<themadclown> CD thôi
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: vcd đủ rồi^^
<themadclown> cần gì DVD
<vubuntor933> CD ak
<n2i> vubuntor933: không có net à?
<vubuntor933> DVD co duoc ko
<vubuntor933> uk
<themadclown> DVD phí ^^
<vubuntor933> CD co rui
<n2i> vubuntor933: được
<themadclown> ngon
<vubuntor933> lam the nao nua
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: tùy bạn theo kinh nghiệm thì DVD sẽ chậm hơn CD
<n2i> cd có rồi à, cài thôi
<n2i> nhét đĩa vào
<n2i> boot máy lên
<vubuntor933> cai the nao
<themadclown> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1504
<n2i> có tiếng việt đó
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 từ CD - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<themadclown> xem cái này
<themadclown> nhìn hình mà làm
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: bạn cứ nhắm mắt mà làm theo hướng dẫn đi(nhớ sao lưu dữ liệu)
<vubuntor933> co cai giong win xp ko
<themadclown> ko
<themadclown> dễ hơn win :D
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: cài dễ hơn winxp nữa(khỏi cài driver
<vubuntor933> ak
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: cố lên từ từ sẽ quen
<n2i> rất chi là cực khoái, cài thử đi :D
 * yen-thao người ta có câu
<yen-thao> Học hành như cá kho tiêu
<yen-thao> Kho nhiều càng mặn học nhiều càng ngu^^ mà.
<n2i> yen-thao: nhắm mắt mà làm theo hướng dẫn, yen-thao tài ghê
<vubuntor933> down ubuntu de ghi ra dia o dau
<themadclown> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<themadclown> đây
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> n2i: toàn hiểu nghĩa đen, ý em nói là nhắm 1 mắt mở 1 mắt
<n2i> :D
<n2i> anh thích nghĩa đen
<n2i> =))
<yen-thao> n2i: chắc anh đen lắm hen
<vubuntor933> em ko biet win minh dung la 32b hay 64b
<themadclown> đầu óc đen tối :))
<v0ld3m0rt> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<themadclown> dùng 32bit đi
<v0ld3m0rt> đi ăn cơm :D
<n2i> yen-thao: rất buồn
<n2i> anh trắng từ nhỏ :D
<anyoneofus> yen-thao: ping
 * yen-thao hôm nay lười quá chắc bỏ học quá
<anyoneofus> n2i: bạn yen-thao là girl phải ko sn?
<vubuntor933> cho dia vao rui chon khoi dong dong tu o CD ak
<themadclown> uk
<themadclown> yen-thao: học mấy giờ mà kêu bỏ?
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: tốt hơn hết bạn nên in tài liệu ra bên ngoài để tham khảo đi
<n2i> anyoneofus: không, yen-thao giống /me
<vubuntor933> buoc nao giong cua win xp ak
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> themadclown: 6h30 tối:(
 * yen-thao đi học sợ bị đánh huhu
<themadclown> omg!
<themadclown> tưởng có học võ mừk
<n2i> themadclown: gì thế?
<yen-thao> thì bị đồng môn đánh đó:(
<themadclown> =))
<vubuntor933> buoc dau tien giong cai winxp ak
<themadclown> thế thì bỏ học đi
<vubuntor933> buoc dau tien giong cai winxp ak
<themadclown> vubuntor933: chả bước nào giống cả
 * yen-thao không hiểu sao hôm nào huấn luyện viên cũng kêu lên thảm đấu bây giờ chấn thương tùm lum:(
<vubuntor933> uk
<themadclown> giống mỗi vụ nhét đĩa vào rồi boot
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: bạn hãy làm rồi khắc biết
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: bạn hỏi như thế này mà bạn không làm thì biết khi nào xong
<n2i> vubuntor933: boot lên đi
<n2i> boot vào chế độ livecd ấy
<n2i> rồi lên đây hỏi
<n2i> nó xài internet được đó
<n2i> cứ tự tin mà làm
<n2i> ok!
<vubuntor933> boot la j
<themadclown> khởi động
<vubuntor933> chon khoi dong tu o CD kieu nao
<themadclown> tùy main
<themadclown> thường thì bấm F12
<themadclown> rồi chọn CD-ROM
<n2i> vubuntor933: máy laptop à?
<n2i> hay máy bàn?
<vubuntor933> ko
<vubuntor933> may ban
<vubuntor933> ak
<yen-thao> DELL thì F2 thì phải
<vubuntor933> cau hinh the nay co du cai ko
<yen-thao> Hoặc phím Delete
<n2i> yen-thao: đeo đết gì ở đây
<themadclown> một số main dùng nút del mà
<yen-thao> n2i: xí thì máy em sao nói vậy
<vubuntor933> CPU 3.0 RAM 4GB
<n2i> ôi!
 * yen-thao một cấu hình thật đáng ngưỡng mộ
<themadclown> wtf
<themadclown> RAM mình có 1GB
<n2i> yeah!
<yen-thao> vubuntor933: máy yen-thao 1.72G Ram 1G
<n2i> bus 667, cpu 2.0, 1G RAM
<vubuntor933> ak
<n2i> ôi! /me tủi quá!
<n2i> vubuntor933: nên cài win để...chơi game!
<themadclown> đập đầu vào gối chết đây
<vubuntor933> ko
<yen-thao> n2i: tủi gì dù gì cũng mạnh hơn máy em
<themadclown> làm gì đầu độc con nhà lành thế
<n2i> yen-thao: bus bao nhiêu?
<themadclown> thôi quit đây
<themadclown> bibi
<yen-thao> n2i: 667
<vubuntor933> gigabye
<vubuntor933> hinh nhu thr
<n2i> gớm
<n2i> hàng khủng
<n2i> gigabyte @@
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor933> em cha biet nus
<n2i> vãi hà quá các bác ạ
<vubuntor933> em cha biet nua
<n2i> chẳng giống luser tí nào cả! :(
<n2i> yen-thao: nhẩy
 * yen-thao vubuntor933 ở miền quê ít người biết chữ(<&&>
<vubuntor933> ^^
<vubuntor933> j
<n2i> vubuntor933: cài đi
<vubuntor933> uk
<n2i> 15' nữa xong
<n2i> thấy vubuntor933 có triển vọng vào vnluser..
<n2i> ..để tám :D
<vubuntor933> ^^
<vubuntor933> wa khenm
<n2i> yen-thao|Mummum: :( không có phần của /me thật sao?
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor933: oa bạn ở tận Sơn La đặng à?
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor933> sao biet
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor933: đoán đại ji mà^^
<vubuntor933> ^^
<vubuntor933> ak
<vubuntor933> minh dang du do ban be chuyen sang dung ubuntu
<vubuntor933> ^^
<vubuntor933> duoc ko
<vubuntor933> ban be minh  cung thich
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor933: trước tiên bạn phải biết 1 chúc ít về linux đã
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor933: đừng có vội
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor933> thui minh
<vubuntor933> an kom day
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor933: bb
<vubuntor933> uk
<vubuntor881> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor881> cai virtual box nhu the nao vay
<vubuntor881> ?
<GeekComp> .g virtual box ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bksupybot> Title: VirtualBox - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao|Mummum> vubuntor881: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/471
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt VirutualBox 4.0 | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor881: trong 4rum đã có rồi
<GeekComp> không chịu search
<vubuntor881> vay cho em hoi
<vubuntor881> hieu ung tuyet roi tren man hinh cai nhu the nao?
<vubuntor881> co dia chi nao huong dan khong vay?
<vubuntor881> khong?
<vubuntor881> cho em hoi xoa cac dong lenh khi dang nhap duoc khong?
<vubuntor881> khi khoi dong may len
<vubuntor881> hien 4 den 5 dong lenh j do
<vubuntor881> jo lam sao de xoa vay?
<vubuntor881> khi boot ak
<y-t> vubuntor881: hiệu ứng tuyết rơi là hiệu ứng compiz
<y-t> .g compiz
<bkphenny> y-t: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<y-t> vubuntor881: bạn lên forum mà seach nha
<y-t> vubuntor881: còn câu lệnh đó là lệnh khởi động thôi kệ nó đi đụng vô làm gì cho khổ
<vubuntor881> xoa dc ma
<vubuntor881> xoa di de nhu vay dai dong lam
<y-t> vubuntor881: thế thì bạn xóa đi
 * yen-thao sao em cài libreoffice không được nhỉ?
<vubuntor294> chuối.muối quá
<vubuntor294> nghịch cái ổ thành dynamic disk mất
<yen-thao> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * yen-thao em phải khắc phục lỗi này như thế nào
<yen-thao> Need to get 0B/36.3MB of archives.
<yen-thao> After this operation, 68.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<yen-thao> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<yen-thao> (Reading database ... 188418 files and directories currently installed.)
<yen-thao> Unpacking libreoffice-common (from .../libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb) ...
<yen-thao> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yen-thao>  trying to overwrite '/etc/bash_completion.d/ooffice.sh', which is also in package openoffice.org-common 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<yen-thao> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<yen-thao> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yen-thao>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb
<yen-thao> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yen-thao> sorry em copy lộn http://paste.ubuntu.com/553978/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> yen-thao: gỡ openoffice
<yen-thao> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553979/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> nobawk: không thấy xác openoffice đâu:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo apt-get pure openoffice.org*
<RCua> purge
<nobawk> ờ viết thiếu
<nobawk> purge**
 * yen-thao http://paste.ubuntu.com/553980/
<yen-thao> vẫn lỗi
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo apt-get install -f
<yen-thao> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553982/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org-common
<nobawk> yen-thao: chạy lệnh đó nó báo gì?
<yen-thao> nobawk: vẫn lỗi
<yen-thao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553984/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * yen-thao hix giờ không có office để sử dụng:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: gỡ hết openoffice ra
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo apt-get pure openoffice.org-*
<yen-thao> nobawk: vẫn bi lỗi tương tự
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> thế thì mệt rồi
<nobawk> yen-thao: h sudo apt-get install -f
<nobawk> yen-thao: nó báo sao?
<yen-thao> nobawk: vẫn lỗi đó
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo mv /etc/bash_completion.d/ooffice.sh /etc/bash_completion.d/ooffice.sh.bak
<yen-thao> nobawk: em làm theo hướng dẫn của ubuntu-vn.org mà bị lỗi thế:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: rồi chạy lại apt-get install -f
<nobawk> yen-thao: hướng dẫn lào?
<yen-thao> ở trang chủ ấy
<nobawk> yen-thao: hờ hờ
<nobawk> yen-thao: thoai thử lại đi
<yen-thao> nobawk: vẫn u như kỷ
<yen-thao> :(
<nobawk> yen-thao: paste lại coi
<nobawk> yen-thao: nói chung là phải gỡ đc cái openoffice.org ra
<nobawk> yen-thao: thì mới cài cái mới vào đc
<yen-thao> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553990/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/etc/bash_completion.d/ooffice.sh', which is also in package openoffice.org-common 1
 * yen-thao ngồi nghịch dại 5 phút sửa mấy h:(
<RCua> đã gỡ đâu
<RCua> còn gói common kìa
<yen-thao> RCua: không thể gở được
<RCua> thế nhảy lầu đi
<y-t> RCua: em không biết làm gì mà anh ghét em dữ vậy hả?
<RCua> :-\
<yen-thao> nobawk: cám ơn anh em đã fix được rồi:)
<van7hu> hi mọi người
<quynguyen> Laptop Acer Core 2 dual 1G RAM ổ cứng 250GB có được Ubuntu hỗ trợ phần cứng không mọi người
<v0ld3m0rt> linux, ubuntu thì cài vào chỗ nào mà chả dc hả bạn
<v0ld3m0rt> dùng thoải mái
<van7hu> hallo
<v0ld3m0rt> halo
<van7hu> chào mọi người
<v0ld3m0rt> ae thịt cua ăn đi :)
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt> codai2810: ???? lại tính đôt băng thông hử ?
<v0ld3m0rt> đang lag phê lòi mắt nè
<codai2810> v0ld3m0rt: support ;))
<v0ld3m0rt> codai2810: cóa thấy ma nào đâu ?
<codai2810> v0ld3m0rt: ngta ignore anh, anh thấy sao đc ;))
<v0ld3m0rt> chuyện   bình thường :D
<v0ld3m0rt> codai2810: lúc đầu thì a tức, nhưng sau lại thấy buồn cười :D
<v0ld3m0rt> giờ thì a cười, còn người ignore a lại tức :D
<codai2810> v0ld3m0rt: thôi, đùa anh
<codai2810> v0ld3m0rt: bạn em hỏi
<v0ld3m0rt> thì a cũng đang đùa mà, có gì nghiêm trọng đâu
<ken> alo
<ken> co ai giup em hok
<v0ld3m0rt> ?
<vubuntor699> mọi người chỉ giúp tài liệu để remote desktop
<vubuntor699> trong linux
<n2i> vubuntor699: muốn kiểu nào?
<vubuntor699> truy cập từ linux sang win
<vubuntor699> không cùng một mạng lan
<n2i> vnc || remote desktop || ssh vv..
<n2i> cái đó gúc là ra mà, nói chung remote là có, rồi cụ thể sau
<geminious> teamviewer :))
<geminious> đơn giản dễ dùng
<n2i> geminious: chắc cu cậu muốn ngâm cứu mà, chứ có phải xài đâu, mà chạy rồi hay sao ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor699> chÆ°a
<vubuntor699> teamviewer
<vubuntor699> thì em ko muốn dùng
<geminious> nếu thích đúng style linux
<geminious> thì dùng ssh
<vubuntor699> có tài liệu nào ko để  hiểu về nó hơn
<n2i> vubuntor699: style linux ?
<vubuntor699> ok
<n2i> mấy công nghệ đó quan trọng là ông nào đâu
<n2i> win hay linux đều xài được
<n2i> vậy ssh đi
 * n2i cũng mù ssh lắm, không có giám nói thêm :(
<vubuntor699> đang hỏi tài liệu nói về shh mà
<n2i> cái đó thì google đầy
<n2i> .g build ssh server on linux
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/openssh.html
<bksupybot> Title: Building and configuring OpenSSH (at www.unixwiz.net)
<n2i> một kiểu đó
<vubuntor699> thank
<vubuntor100> cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor100> em cai win7 tren may ao ubuntu
<vubuntor100> ma sao win 7 khong the truy cap vao cac o dia dc
<vubuntor100> khong co cac o dia du lieu
<vubuntor100> em cai bang virutal box ak
<n2i> vubuntor100: nick đẹp đấy nhỉ
<n2i> 100 :D
<geminious> windows ko doc dc phan vung cua linux
<geminious> chi co linux doc dc phan vung windows thoi
<n2i> vubuntor100: cài cái virtualbox addition vào
<n2i> yen-thao: đi ngủ đi chớ
<yen-thao> n2i: tý ngủ
<n2i> (lạnh lại rồi,nắng được 1 ngày, quên giặt tất rồi :()
<yen-thao> n2i: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3404/screenshotfv.png đẹp hôn
<yen-thao> n2i: lười mà còn la lớn
<t8ax> desktop ai gớm vậy
<t8ax> dock + mớ kia + icons + wall đẹp
<t8ax> có cái đồng hồ có tên vô xấu cả đội hình
<yen-thao> t8ax: có cần phải vậy không:(
<geminious> dung roi day :))
<geminious> may cai dong ho vs battery
<geminious> hoi bi to
<geminious> be di
<geminious> dong ho ko can ten dau
<geminious> hnay HN gió mùa lại về
<geminious> mình vẫn bị ốm :-<
<t8ax> nói chung bỏ cái tên ấy đi có khi lại đẹp =))
 * yen-thao vậy xóa tên
<t8ax> chỗ mình lúc nóng lúc lạnh
<yen-thao> t8ax: ý nói tên em xấu hả
<t8ax> tối fải để 2 cái quạt
<t8ax> 1 cái mở 1 cái tắt
<t8ax> cho nó điều hòa
<n2i> yen-thao: làm cho trông tinh tế và mượt mà hơn chút đi :D
<yen-thao> n2i: thế nào là tinh tế mượt mà?
 * n2i thấy trong khoản mod GUI con trai lại hơn đứt con gái
<n2i> nhỏ nhỏ, xinh xinh, mát mát
<n2i> cái hình nền màu vàng nhìn lấy buổi chắc kiếm kính
<n2i> mà đeo quá
<geminious> khổ thân yen-thao bị ném đá
<geminious> :))
<n2i> góp ý mà, ném gì đâu?
 * n2i đổ nguyên xe tải xuống ấy chứ :D
 * t8ax lụm đá chọi bọn xấu xa geminious + n2i bảo vệ yen-thao
<t8ax> tiếc là mắt cận, trong lúc sơ ý chọi toàn trúng yen-thao :(
<C4NoC> yen-thao: desk nhìn kute đấy
<C4NoC> yen-thao: sửa lại bộ icon nữa
<n2i> 2 cái icon trên desk thay | bỏ đi
<C4NoC> mod lại bộ icon
<n2i> đâu rồi?
 * yen-thao đang sửa ^^
<n2i> bị ném ghê quá chạy luôn rồi há?
<n2i> :)
<yen-thao> n2i: xí
<n2i> cho gadget nhỏ lại đi
<n2i> thích xài dock thì nên xài awn, /me nghĩ thế
 * t8ax tát n2i, biết gì về nghệ thuật mà chém gió
<n2i> được mấy cái wall có kiểu caro nổi, chéo thấy thích
<n2i> mà không biết tiếng anh gọi là gì, để mà search tiếp
<t8ax> patten
 * yen-thao không hiểu vì lý do gì mà cpu nó 100%
 * n2i né t8ax..mod-er tới
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TS3jkxW-PUI/AAAAAAAAARQ/niQ5urUOwcs/27.png
<t8ax> tác phẩm nghệ thuật =))
<n2i> yen-thao: system monitor bỏ đâu?
<n2i> t8ax: kiểu này này http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1875/tuxlittlepenguinforlinu.jpg
<n2i> có caro nhỏ, hơi nổi á
<t8ax> patten
<t8ax> photoshop gọi là thế
<t8ax> còn dân chuyên gọi là gì thì ko biết :|
<n2i> t8ax: đẹp quá :D cái này bữa trước show rồi há
<t8ax> n2i tại vẫn đang dùng nên show tiếp =))
<n2i> vậy để coi GIMP có không, tự túc coi thế nào :D
 * yen-thao mà mới nãy mấy anh nói ném đá ai vậy?
<n2i> vẫn thế?
<n2i> đùa
<t8ax> ếu tin à
<t8ax> cần 1 tấm hình nữa ko =))
<t8ax> cơ bản vì hình này chụp tối hôm kia
<n2i> như thế tận mấy ngày, lấy mắt đâu mà thay
<t8ax> hôm qua thì ko mở máy
<t8ax> hôm nay thì 11h mới mở
<t8ax> ngồi đọc tin tức nãy giờ =))
<t8ax> chÆ°a thay ;)
 * yen-thao http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6107/screenshotiv.png
<yen-thao> được chưa^^
<t8ax> kéo nhỏ cái screenlet lại ( đúng ko ta? )
<n2i> thấy chưa thay cái gì, ngoài 2 cái icon đã ra đi
<t8ax> cái wall có cái viền cam ngoài rìa bên trái nhìn cái desk nhỏ còn có 1024x768 =))
<n2i> t8ax: GUI MAC đấy, súp pọt đi
<t8ax> muốn cho cái màn hình nhìn to lên
<t8ax> thì
<yen-thao> n2i: so sánh lại 2 tấm hình đi sao không thay
<t8ax> bỏ cái viền của docky đi
<n2i> chủ đề vẫn thế
<t8ax> + cho icons nằm về tay trái hết, icons nhỏ lại khoảng 32x32
<n2i> tí màu khác, thêm bớt thôi
<n2i> vẫn nóng mắt :D
<t8ax> kéo cái screenlet bé lại ( chắc là ếu kéo đc, cơ bản vì nó lởm )
<yen-thao> t8ax: screenlet cho nó bé dễ mà
<yen-thao> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/362/screenshot1sq.png
<yen-thao> tấm này thì sao
<t8ax> screenlet nhìn tựa như win xp :)
<t8ax> mở FF lên ram tăng 10%, lol :D
<n2i> hơi hớm window
<n2i> em thấy đấy, 2 cái thanh cuộn của ff rất thô
<t8ax> globalmenu ko tương thích với ff
<yen-thao> n2i: tại sử dụng theme vista mà
<t8ax> kiếm addon globalmenu của ff cài vào đi ;)
<n2i> yen-thao: vậy thì vista toàn tập đi
<yen-thao> n2i: không thích lắm
<n2i> dở dở ương ương thế kia kìa :D
<t8ax> nói chung tấm đầu đẹp
<t8ax> tấm thứ 2 thì
<t8ax> hỗn tạp quá ;)
<n2i> tấm này..bỏ đi :D
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉ thích giao diện theme ở firefox thôi
<n2i> t8ax: theme window thì nên tham khảo mớ gaia nhỉ
<n2i> nó làm đẹp ghớm, giống window mà không phải window
<yen-thao> theme firefox mà sử dụng theme mac hay ubuntu thấy không được đẹp:(
<t8ax> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/361/2/0/27_dec_by_t8ax-d35rz9c.png
<yen-thao> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7306/screenshot2mv.png
<t8ax> coi themes FF của anh đi yen-thao ;)
<yen-thao> t8ax: mấy cái icon thấy ghê à. Theme trang nhã^^
<yen-thao> icon của cái dock^^
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> xì tin vậy thôi chứ :">
<t8ax> làm sao cho cái desktop nó rộng rộng thoáng thoáng
<t8ax> nhìn vô có chiều sâu + điểm nhấn
<t8ax> là đẹp àh :">
 * yen-thao theo em như thế này là đẹp rồi http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6107/screenshotiv.png
<t8ax> vẫn là câu cũ, kéo screenlet nhỏ lại đê
<n2i> thôi, mỗi người một kiểu
<n2i> yen-thao: nói thật, để thế desk trông khá thô
<n2i> lóa mắt nữa
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ để trắng cái desktop luôn hả?
<n2i> kiếm cái wall khác
<n2i> thử nhé
<n2i> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9019/windowslinuxgameslinuxw.jpg
<n2i> cái này trông con nít quá :D
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> down dzề làm screenshot
<t8ax> chắc bị ném đá tả tơi
<n2i> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1556/tmpb9shts.png
<n2i> cái này thử?
<yen-thao> n2i: cái wall phân biệt chủng tột dữ vậy
 * t8ax tát n2i, fản động, chống đối Bill, thần tượng của lòng mình
<n2i> lol
<yen-thao> n2i: trẻ con đâu dễ sương chứ bộ^^
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: anh giử hình của anh cho em đi
<yen-thao> em làm wall
<yen-thao> cũng như dán bùa không ai dám lấy laptop của em:))
<vubuntor389> đúng là driver intel có chuyện thật, crash nhiều quá ?
 * yen-thao tấm này thì sao? http://img194.imageshack.us/f/screenshotttv.png/
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at img194.imageshack.us)
<n2i> Rs0JH.jpg (JPEG Image, 1280x800 pixels) - Scaled (56%) <http://i.imgur.com/Rs0JH.jpg> cái này?
 * n2i đói quá :(
<yen-thao> n2i: anh nhắc em mới cảm thấy đói^^
<n2i> kiềm chế nãy giờ, không chịu được phải thốt ra :(
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj hên quá em còn hơn nửa nồi cơm và còn nồi thịt kho nè;))
<n2i> .g pratten wallpaper
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.capelvale.com/news-and-events/63-peter-pratten-visits-japan.html
<bksupybot> Title: Peter Pratten Visits Japan (at www.capelvale.com)
<n2i> mà nó ra cái chi chi không à
 * t8ax tát n2i
<t8ax> toàn sưu tầm mấy cái
<t8ax> xến xến
<t8ax> giống mình :">
<n2i> cái gì mà sến?
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs36/i/2008/249/d/6/iQuit_by_FoneSpider.jpg
<t8ax> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/010/2/4/iquit_by_sonyrootkit-d36uh6p.jpg
<yen-thao> n2i: mummum thôi^^
<n2i> khích nhau à
<n2i> TVVzQ.jpg (JPEG Image, 1280x800 pixels) <http://i.imgur.com/TVVzQ.jpg> ảnh này mà có caro thì chắc /me xài rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: đâu có anh đói bụng em mời anh ăn cơm thôi mà
<n2i> font đơn giản quá
<n2i> đểu thế chứ lị
<n2i> tội v0ld3m0rt chưa :D
<yen-thao> n2i: anh năm mấy rồi nhỉ quên rồi^^
<v0ld3m0rt> chẹp chẹp
<n2i> trường lớp gì đâu mà năm với chả tháng
<v0ld3m0rt> thế là n2i  mời yen-thao ăn khuya à ?
<n2i> không, ngược lại
<n2i> nhưng mời đểu đấy
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: mời ăn nhưng ảnh ăn được không là chuyện khác^^
<n2i> ấy, con gái nó đểu thế, buồn 5s
<n2i> yen-thao: http://www.widescreen-wallpaper.eu/wallpapers/phantastic_anime-1280x800.jpg
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: e đã có lòng mời ăn, lẽ nào lại từ chối bác n2i nhở ?
<yen-thao> n2i: đừng dùng chử đểu nửa mà:(. Anh chưa học 1->2, 2<-1 à^^
<n2i> thích thì thêm chữ vào
<n2i> ớ
<n2i> à, ngông ngữ của con gái, hmm
<n2i> thật khó lường
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: k0 đểu thì là ác hử ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: cái này gọi là mời lơi mà^^
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: bác đi đi. nam nhi gan to lắm mừ :D
<yen-thao> nhưng anh n2i không ăn chơi bỏ ghét được đâu^^
<n2i> vâng, bò gần ngàn cây để ăn một bữa cơm nguội :-/
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: kênh này có log nha, giấy trắng mực đen đàng hoàng đùa là seo :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: lúc đó lên móc xanh rồi anh ơi^^
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: eo ơi quên có log:(
 * v0ld3m0rt chúc mừng n2i  :D
<n2i> mừng gì, sao mừng?
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: mốc xanh cung k0 sợ
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: mời cơm còn gì nữa :P
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> có nên không ta? :D
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: em mời ảnh ăn cơm tối ngày 14/1/2011 nhưng bây giờ là sáng 15/1/2011=>lời mời hết hiệu lực^^
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: lolz, /me k0 biểt
 * yen-thao thôi em đi ngủ sáng mai còn đi học sớm nữa^^
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: người ta có lòng dạ chấp nhận lời mời mà nỡ lờng nào ?
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: vậy sao còn mời ?
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: chạy sớm thía ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: đã nói mời lơi mà^^
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: 6h sáng thức chuẩn bị đi học rồi
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: /me lại thấy mời thật :D
<yen-thao> đáng lẻ là 5h:(
<v0ld3m0rt> thui đi ngủ đi
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: em đùa ác quá
<n2i> hmm
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: vậy tính ra e nợ n2i 1 bữa cơm, chắc rồi
<n2i> là con gái thật..đáng sợ..
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: chuân bị tinh thần đi đòi nợ nhá, good luck
<n2i> thôi, không giám
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi anh ăn đở cái này nha;))http://img26.imageshack.us/i/ck5large.jpg/sr=1
<n2i> hãi lại mắc nợ
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at img26.imageshack.us)
<t8ax> cá
<t8ax> ghét cá
<n2i> đấy, đểu thế là cùng
<t8ax> ghét đến nỗi muốn "nhai tươi nuốt sống"
<yen-thao> n2i: lại đểu em giử món ăn cho anh còn gì
 * n2i ứ nói chuyện với yen-thao nữa, dzỗi rồi đấy..
<n2i> :D
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: cũng tạm đc nhưng n2i đã no đâu :D
<yen-thao> n2i: "ứ" làm như là cái gái không bằng
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: ???? cái gái là cái gì vậy bạn ?
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: là con gái đó^^
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: /me lại nghĩ là con trai :D
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: và zay thì lại càng phải đòi nợ bác n2i nhở ? :D
<v0ld3m0rt> mà /me nhớ n2i  nhớ nợ lâu lắm :D
<n2i> đang ghi vào log của /me, sẽ đòi :D
<yen-thao> http://gopmotbantay.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/btmk-03.jpg?w=650&h=488 thế này chắc đủ no rồi ^^ canh chua cá linh bông điên điển đặc sản miền tây
<yen-thao> n2i: em cho 2 món với 1 tô cơm là huề hen
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: việc của bác rồi đó, tính nợ sao đây ?
<n2i> yen-thao: không, chỉ được nhìn, có được ăn đâu :'(
<yen-thao> n2i: thì cứ tưởng tượng đi hen;))
<n2i> không được
<n2i> như thế là..đểu :D
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ phải như thế nào?
<n2i> thôi, bỏ qua, không câu chấp
<yen-thao> n2i: không nói em đi ngủ là coi như xù nha
<n2i> rút kinh nhiệm, từ nay không tin lời con gái, điển hình là yen-thao!
<yen-thao> n2i: ;))
<v0ld3m0rt> tôi nghiệp bác n2i ngây thơ quá :((
<n2i> hmm..
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<v0ld3m0rt> sợ chạy mất roài
<n2i> .g modern talking greathit site:mediafire.com
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.mediafire.com/?7zhmi7cydpp
<bksupybot> Title: S.O.B (at www.mediafire.com)
<n2i> vãi
<n2i> file gì vậy cà? :-/
<n2i> không có đầu đuôi chi cả
 * v0ld3m0rt chả bao giờ down nhạc gì kiểu đó cả
<geminious> mp3.zing.vn
<v0ld3m0rt> MF nó mã hóa links
<geminious> vào đấy mà xúc thôi
<geminious> :))
<n2i> toàn mediafire :D
<n2i> 320kbps
<n2i> đều đều
<v0ld3m0rt> lên youtube đầy, nhạc chất lượng
<v0ld3m0rt> nhaccuatui cũng ngon
<geminious> 320kbps nghe trên U có vẻ chưa đc tốt lắm
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> nhất là lossless thì cũng khó :-?
<n2i> geminious: ít xài lót lét, vì chẳng khác gì mp3 320 cả
 * n2i máy cấu hình cùi
<CoconutCrab> cái nào chả thế
<geminious> uh mấy con lossless phải nghe trên đồ chuyên dụng mới thấy hay :))
<geminious> bình dân thì 320 là ok lắm r
<CoconutCrab> lossless như flac thì giải nén còn nhẹ cpu hơn mp3
<n2i> http://www.mediafire.com/?3yiz3jjdvzn
<bksupybot> Title: Modern Talking.The greatest Hits.rar (at www.mediafire.com)
<n2i> nghe mớ âm hưởng disco này, thấy phởn phởn :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-15
<vubuntor181> may anh day co ai xai open erp chua vay ha cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor181> alo
<tianbao> erp hính như là phần mềm của windows mà
<codai2810> .g open erp linux
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://doc.openerp.com/install/linux/server/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Open ERP Server Installation Documentation (at doc.openerp.com)
<vubuntor181> he
<vubuntor181> co open erp la linux
<vubuntor181> heh
<vubuntor181> hehe
<vubuntor181> bac nao ranh cho em hoi ti ha
<GeekComp> ai cũng ko rảnh
<vubuntor181> erp moi la win
<vubuntor181> vay thoi
<GeekComp> vubuntor181: tên này vừa dọa đã mất dép
<vubuntor181> co doa gi dau ha
<vubuntor181> em chi hoi trong open erp chay file root.py
<GeekComp> vubuntor181: dùng erp làm gì thế?
<vubuntor181> ma xai code pyhthon
<vubuntor181> quan ly
<vubuntor181> code python
<vubuntor181> em khong ranh lam
<vubuntor181> hehe
<codai2810> vubuntor181: các siêu nhân hôm qua bắn dota khuya, giờ ngủ chưa dậy
<codai2810> vubuntor181: ở đây toàn gác chùa thôi ;))
<codai2810> _Tux_: ping
<tianbao> tiện dây mình hỏi 1 điều nha
 * n2i buo^`n ngu?, thu*c' da^.y cam? giac' trong ngu*o*i` cu*' lie^.ng lie^.ng o_0*
<tianbao> công ty mình cũng có phần mềm erp lập trình bằng visual basic.net do đội phần mềm công ty làm ra
<tianbao> mà nó chỉ chạy duoc trên nền XP
<vubuntor181> hehe
<tianbao> giờ công ty đổi hệ điều hành qua ubuntu
<vubuntor181> bac co noi lon khong ha
<vubuntor181> erp ma vb.net ha
<tianbao> ừ dâu có lộn dâu
<vubuntor181> xin loi
<tianbao> đợi nói xong đã
<vubuntor181> erp hay open erp
<tianbao> erp mệt quá
<vubuntor181> dung
<tianbao> đó phần mềm chỉ chạy tren windows thôi
<vubuntor181> duh
<vubuntor181> uh
<vubuntor181> ack
<tianbao> giờ chuyển hệ thống  còn vướng cái erp, phải cài windows xp ảo vô cho sử dụng
<vubuntor181> muon chay erp chac phai  wine qua
<tianbao> ngoài việc cài xp ảo có ai có cách nào khác kg?
<vubuntor181> chay thu wine chua
<tianbao> rồi, kg duoc
<tianbao> wine mà chay duoc còn nói làm gì
<vubuntor181> uh
<vubuntor181> minh chi xai open erp
<vubuntor918> hi chao moi nguoi!!!111
<vubuntor918> cho em hoi sau khi minh vim tap tin roi thi bam phim nao de luu lai file
<vubuntor918> em tim hoai ma chua tim duoc .
<vubuntor172> chao moi nguoi
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor921> toi khong the dang nhap facebook bang firefox
<vubuntor012> em lở chỉnh file fstab trong /etc rồi.
<vubuntor012> sau khi khoi dong lai thi ko boot vao duoc nua
<vubuntor012> nhung van vao duoc man hinh dang test và vẩn cd và chỉnh sữa lại file fstab như ban đầu
<vubuntor012> nhưng ko save lai được, mong mấy huynh chỉ em với
<vubuntor012> em sử dụng lẹnh sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n2i> sao không save được?
<n2i> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor012> nó báo fstab chỉ có quyền read thoi a
<n2i> dùng sudo mà sửa chứ
<vubuntor012> em dùng lệnh :sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n2i> :-/ abc$sudo nano
<n2i> vubuntor012: thế nào rồi?
<vubuntor012> xin loi nha
<vubuntor012> nay gio em ban voi cai openoffice
<vubuntor012> hien tai thi em dang su dung root
<vubuntor012> root@khoa-desktop:#
<n2i> vậy thì xài thôi
<vubuntor012> sau do thi em vào : # sudo nano /etc/fstab
<vubuntor012> thì nó hiện thị các dòng text
<n2i> đang là root, thì ko phải sudo làm gì
<vubuntor012> da
<n2i> chỉnh gì trong ấy?
<vubuntor012> chỉnh làm mất 2 dấu # ở 2 dòng cuối cùng
<n2i> trước khi chỉnh không sao lưu file đó sao?
<n2i> :D
<n2i> xóa nó đi làm gì thế?
<vubuntor012> và còn thêm chử x ở dòng cuối nửa
<vubuntor012> trước đó thì ko có dấu # ở 2 dòng cuối cùng và ko có chử x
<n2i> hỏi thêm mấy thứ đó để làm gì?
<n2i> để biết cảm giác không boot được nó thế nào à? :D
<n2i> muốn automount?
<n2i> muốn đổi mountpoint?
<n2i> vọc cho biết?
<n2i> nên sửa lại như cũ rồi đọc docs sau đó hẵng làm tiếp
<vubuntor937> }n2i
<n2i> $man fstab
<bksupybot> vubuntor937: "n2i" : Super Root @ Ubuntu-VN
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor937> lolz, nể bác n2i qué
<n2i> vubuntor937: voldemort không vào được nick kia nữa hả?
<n2i> }forget n2i *
<vubuntor012> vậy bây giơ em phải bắt đầu từ đâu dể sửa vậy?
<bksupybot> n2i: The operation succeeded.
<vubuntor937> n2i: sao bắt em lộ diện sớm vậy ?
<n2i> chạy sao được, clone lắm vào :D
<n2i> vubuntor012: chỉnh lại như cũ đi
<n2i> hoặc paste cái file đó lên paste.ubuntu.com rồi có người coi hộ cho
<n2i> có khi lại tứa lưa ra ở trong rồi, hố hố
<vubuntor012> sau khi dã chinh xong thì ko save lại được
<v0ld3m0rt> !paste | vubuntor012
<ubot2> vubuntor012: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vubuntor012: bấm gì để save?
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor012: nano nó chỉnh sủa được 1 file văn bản với chính xác đường dẫn thui
<vubuntor012> em nhấn ctrl+o dể save
<v0ld3m0rt> nếu k0 save đc, thì gõ cd vào tân thư mục chứa văn bản đó
<v0ld3m0rt> nano > CTRL + o
<v0ld3m0rt> thui đi cài hacao :D
<vubuntor012> sau khi nhan ctrl+o thì nó thông báo lổi: erron writing /etc/fstab : read-only file system
<v0ld3m0rt> đang cần gõ tv :))
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor012: sudo nano ...
<n2i> hacao? :-/
<n2i> vubuntor012: ls -il /etc/fstab xem cái
<vubuntor012> bấm lệnh thì nó hiện ra
<vubuntor012> 881 -rw-r--r--1 root root 724 .....(còn nửa)
<n2i> chạy lệnh trên coi cái đ
<n2i> đi
<vubuntor012> em ko hieu nửa thường thì lệnh cao nhất chỉ có thể là 7 nhưng nó lại là 8
<n2i> :-/ trông vui phết
<vubuntor012> hihi
<n2i> chmod lại coi thử nào, có sửa được không
<vubuntor012> vậy anhco thể chỉ em cách chmod ko?
<vubuntor012> em đã :#chmod 724 /etc/fstab rồi nhưng nó cũng vẫn vậy à
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> ốm rồi
<n2i> không hiểu sao mà không sửa được nhỉ, đã có rw
<vubuntor788> n2i: ốm thì đạp thêm phát nữa là hết ốm
<n2i> vậy chờ người khác xem bệnh của nó là gì
<n2i> :D
<n2i> vubuntor788: hacao hả?
<vubuntor788> vubuntor012: chmod 755 đi
<vubuntor788> n2i: ừm
<n2i> vubuntor788: nó trông thế nào?
<vubuntor788> n2i: giao diện giống win xp,
<vubuntor788> màu đen giống xp black trên taiphanmem.org gì gì đó
<vubuntor788> mỗi tội /me cài haao lên usb k0 cài vào hdd dc
<n2i> vubuntor012: chmod lại rồi thử lại coi
<tianbao> :-$
<n2i> :-/
<nobawk> :3
<tianbao> chuẩn bị ăn cơm :-D
<tianbao> sáng giờ chưa làm được gì
<n2i> lại ăn cơm
<vubuntor012> sau khi chmod va khởi dông  lại và tiếp tuc chỉnh fstab nhưng củng vẫn như củ à
<tianbao> ừ, sáng giờ chưa làm duoc gì mới, mà công việc thì quá trời
<tianbao> qu1 nhiều thứ khi sử dụng ubuntu chưa test xong, nhức đầu quá
<vubuntor012> có cánh repair lại từ đĩa mà ko mất dữ liệu ko vậy mấy anh
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor012, chạy fsck, testdisk, ddrescue
<v0ld3m0rt> gparted check phân vùng nữa
<n2i> vubuntor012: xóa nó đi, tạo file mới coi
<n2i> ợ, không ghi được thì xóa nỗi gì nhỉ @@
<n2i> vào thẳng root rồi mà không làm được, hơi quái
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor012, chmod 777 xem có ghi đc k0 ?
<v0ld3m0rt> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<v0ld3m0rt> lại mất ổ đĩa
<vubuntor012> cho em hỏi  nếu sử dụng  lệnh vi thì sau khi chỉnh sửa thì mình save lại bằng phím nào vậy
<n2i> bấm: esc :w
<vubuntor012> cung ko duoc luon , chac em cai lai wa
<v0ld3m0rt> .g wayland
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Wayland (at wayland.freedesktop.org)
<vubuntor503> cho em hoi. tai sao cai win7 tren ubuntu qua virtual box
<vubuntor503> ma no trong truy cap vao cac o dia du lieu duoc vay?
<v0ld3m0rt> thi mount len la co quyen doc. ma`
<GeekComp> "ổ đĩa" theo bạn nó ntn?
<v0ld3m0rt> buon` ngu? wa'
<n2i> vubuntor503: cài virtualbox guest addition vào
<vubuntor503> minh khong hieu
<vubuntor503> guest addtion la j?
<n2i> có mấy cái menu của virtualbox ấy
<n2i> thấy cái nào có install thì nhấn
<vubuntor503> vay ak
<vubuntor503> em cung khong ro lam
<vubuntor503> de em lam xem
<vubuntor503> ma cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor503> tai sao em tap cai hieu ung tuyet roi ma khong dc vay?
<vubuntor503> anh co the chi em chi tiet dc khong?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> không! Vọc đi!
<vubuntor503> sao vay?
<vubuntor503> hay la cac anh chua lam dc
<vubuntor503> cong dong ubuntu j la vay?
<n2i> xin thưa là chúng tôi chỉ giúp những cái nào có vẻ bất cập lắm thôi
<vubuntor858> làm hiệu ứng tuyết rơi ở đâu hả bạn?
<n2i> còn mấy cái đó rảnh thì nói thêm, còn không thì tự vọc đi
<n2i> mấy trò đó...chơi lâu rồi :D không thích nữa
<vubuntor503> tuyet roi tren man hinh
<vubuntor503> ?
<n2i> vubuntor858: mưa, gió, tuyết...đủ trò
<vubuntor503> em lam ma khong duoc?
<vubuntor503> uhm
<vubuntor503> jo lam sao de lam vay?
<v0ld3m0rt> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt> muon' lam` may' them, font, hieu. ung' thi` len forum tim` di
<v0ld3m0rt> to' dang buon` ngu? tim` de~ nham` lam'
<n2i> .g show desktop ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bksupybot> Title: VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vãi
<n2i> :D
 * v0ld3m0rt bung' trym n2i 
<n2i> .g show màn hình ubuntu site: ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trang_%C4%91i%E1%BB%83m
<bksupybot> Title: Trang điểm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đấy
<n2i> lên đó hóng đi :D
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: con bot nay giong' google instant qua' di :))
<n2i> như thế nó mới nhanh được chứ
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: dau co' nhanh
<n2i> ờ, nhìn trên delay ~2s
<v0ld3m0rt> k0 add may' google cheat code vao` thi` nhanh sao dc ?
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: nhanh ma` truot. thi` nhanh lam` gi` :P
<n2i> :D
<n2i> cả ngàn kết quả, nó chỉ được đưa về đây 1
<n2i> xác suất là rất thấp, đòi hỏi cao nữa cũng khổ nó mà
<Firework> chào bà con^^!
<v0ld3m0rt> n2i: y' em la` add cai' google cheat code vao` command cua bot
<v0ld3m0rt> day. bot biet' gooogle :)
<Firework> có ai mua BlackBerry không :d
<Firework> http://hcm.24h.com.vn/dien-thoai/chi-voi-1150000-d-blackberry-8830-da-thu-hut-nguoi-dung-tai-viet-nam-c79a350211.html
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉ với 1.150.000 đ, Blackberry 8830 đã thu hút người dùng tại Việt Nam - Điện thoại (at hcm.24h.com.vn)
<v0ld3m0rt> Firework: /me thik android hon :D
<Firework> em cũng kết Android
<v0ld3m0rt> ma` mama to' co' q-mobile roai`
<Firework> nhưng giá khá đắt
<Firework> :(
<Firework> thấy con BB 8830 này giá rẻ
 * Firework đang mong muốn có BlackBerry 8830
<v0ld3m0rt> xem bao? hanh` con` bao nhieu :D het' han. roi` thi` hack vo tu :D
<Firework> em đã xem qua mấy diễn đàn
<Firework> thấy họ khen BlackBerry lắm
<Firework> ^^
<Firework> em thì chưa xài BB bao giờ nên chưa biết thế nào
<v0ld3m0rt> thi cung la` smartphone ma`
<Firework> :d
<Firework> nghe nói phần mềm con BB này miễn chê
<v0ld3m0rt> nghe noi' bb kho' dung` hon windows phone
<Firework> chất lượng âm thanh với hình ảnh cực nét
<Firework> :D
<v0ld3m0rt> java tri. het'
<Firework> CHÀ
<Firework> mỗi người một vẻ
<Firework> Windows Phone thì chắc là ko dám mơ rồi
<Firework> Android thì thích lắm nhưng cũng đành ngậm ngùi vậy
<v0ld3m0rt> thi` cho` android giam? gia' chut' voi. gi`
<Firework> còn em BB 8830 này giá gần 1 triệu 2
<Firework> đủ khả năng :D
<v0ld3m0rt> can` thi` kiem' cai' nokia beo` di
<Firework> ui
<Firework> chả thích Nokia mấy
<v0ld3m0rt> iphone nhai' day` vn kia kia`
<Firework> hic
<Firework> iPhone nhái thì xài được mấy bữa lại vứt
<Firework> phí tiền lắm
<Firework> mua cái nào cho nên thì mua :D
<v0ld3m0rt> con` samsung bada, meego cua? nokia nua
<v0ld3m0rt> cu' tu` tu`
<Firework> ghét Samsung cực
<Firework> :-(
<geminious> .w w
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for w.
<vubuntor855> đầu thư cho tôi gửi lời chào trân trọng nhất
<vubuntor855> tôi có một việc rất mong diễn đàn trợ giúp
<yen-thao> !ask |vubuntor855
<ubot2> vubuntor855: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor855> cám ơn!
<vubuntor855> tôi có cài wine để sử dụng ms office 2003
<vubuntor855> nhưng không biết cách cài fonts .vntime
<vubuntor855> tôi đã dùng winetrick để cài fonts unicode
<yen-thao>  vubuntor855 bạn đã có font .vntime chưa
<vubuntor855> tôi đã có rồi
<yen-thao> vubuntor855: bạn đợi chút nha
<yen-thao> vubuntor855: bạn vào nautilus
<yen-thao> bấm Ctrl+L
<yen-thao> paste đường dẫn này vào đó
<yen-thao> /home/yen-thao/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts
<yen-thao> rồi copy font của bạn vào đó rồi mở office lên xem được chưa
<vubuntor855> vâng! chờ tôi chút để tôi thử
<yen-thao> n2i: ngủ rồi mà còn ác:( * [n2i] is away (sudo rm -rf /*)
<vubuntor855> tôi đã copy .vntime và vni nhưng chỉ được vni thôi. vậy là làm sao
<yen-thao> vubuntor855: cái đó mình không rõ bạn hỏi CoconutCrab hoặc nobawk ấy^^
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: ping
<yen-thao> nobawk: ping
<vubuntor855> tôi có cài wine để sử dụng ms office 2003
<vubuntor692> yen-thao: :D k0 so. bi. doi` no. sao ?
<yen-thao> vubuntor692: lại anh vol
<yen-thao> vubuntor692: huề rồi mà
<kaka86> chào mọi người !
<vubuntor692> yen-thao: em noi' hue` chu' nguoi` ta co' tinh' hue` dau :D
<vubuntor692> !hi | kaka86
<ubot2> kaka86: Chào bạn!
<kaka86> Có ai ở đây đã dùng mailing-list ?
<yen-thao> kaka86: mailing-list để làm gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor692> kaka86: dung` thi` no' spam du~ lam'
<yen-thao> vubuntor692: ảnh nói huề rồi
<kaka86> nhưng mà mình thấy sao bên mấy cái project to to một ít người ta hay dùng nó quá
<vubuntor692> yen-thao: zay. thi` thoi
<kaka86> yen-thao:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailing_list
<bksupybot> Title: Mailing list - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor692> kaka86: nguoi` ta thik dung` nhan' tin, rss, web  no' nhanh hon nhieu`
<kaka86> uh có lẽ vâyj,nó cũng tiện hình như dễ lưu hơn nhiều so với diễn đàn
 * yen-thao thích cá nhân chắc không cần quan tâm tới cái này^^
<v0ld3m0rt> lag du~ wa'
 * yen-thao gần tết rồi muốn có con dcom 3G của Viettel quá^^(ở nhà bị cắt mạng:()
<v0ld3m0rt> tet' thi` hang` net mo? day` ma`
<v0ld3m0rt> cam' sim khac' vao` choi gprs vao` xem bao' van~ ngon
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: vậy anh chưa đọc thông báo à;))
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: 2 tuần tết tốn 30 ngàn sử dụng lưu lượng không hạn chế
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: quá hấp dẫn rồi còn gì(chỉ đọc báo thôi nản lắm xem phim online mới vui^^)
<v0ld3m0rt> xem phim, ngon' pin bo? xu?
<v0ld3m0rt> doc. bao' doc. bai` vo? tin tuc' k0 hinh` anh? load nhanh hon nhieu`
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: cắm adapter thì quan tâm gì đến pin^^
<v0ld3m0rt> thi` doc. chu~ thui tiet' kiem. hon xem phim
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: đã nói là lưu lượng không giới hạn thì tiết kiệm làm chi nữa
<kaka86> yen-thao: ở một số nơi mạng dcom không nhanh đến mức cớ thể xem phim được!
<yen-thao> kaka86: hjhj kệ hên xui vậy(chưa sử dụng dcom bao giờ nên muốn thử cái lạ vậy mà^^)
<kaka86> đại loại là 3G ở việt nam chưa ổn định lắm,nên dùng mạng cáp quang nếu có thể
<nobawk> có chuyện chi vậy?
<yen-thao> nobawk: người cần support đã out hơn nửa tiếng rồi anh ơi:) cái vụ font trong wine đó
<nobawk> y-t: ờ há
<y-t> nobawk: sao cái libreoo của em bị lỗi gì ấy
<y-t> mở cái file ppt nó bị đứng như thế này này
 * y-t http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/51/screenshotofv.png
<v0ld3m0rt> y-t: e disable bot' cac' service k0 can` thiet di
 * y-t giờ không mở lirbe lên được :(
<y-t> v0ld3m0rt: nó đứng luôn rồi
<y-t> v0ld3m0rt: kể cả lúc mới khởi động cũng bị vậy
<v0ld3m0rt> oach
 * v0ld3m0rt so. roi`
<v0ld3m0rt> dang ban? beta thi` nghich. lam` j` ?
<y-t> v0ld3m0rt: RC2 chứ có phải beta đâu
<v0ld3m0rt> y-t:  way ve` O.o di
<vubuntor826> cho minh hoi
<y-t> v0ld3m0rt: file ppt đó nặng hớn 6MB  còn mấy cái ppt khác vài trăm kb thì mở được:(
<nobawk> y-t: cái đó đang beta mà
<nobawk> y-t: lỗi là bình thường
<y-t> nobawk: hix vậy là em chơi dại hả giờ quay lại Oo được không anh?
<nobawk> chắc đc
<nobawk> lại gỡ hết ra rồi cài oo vào
<y-t> nobawk: hix nãn ghê:(
<v0ld3m0rt> y-t: ppa anh chi? dung` co' apt-fast
<v0ld3m0rt> va` nhung~ gi` thuc;. su. can` + doc.
<y-t> đang tháo lirbe
<y-t> thôi em làm công chuyện 1 tý^^
<y-t> nobawk: cài đặt OO là sudo apt-get install openoffice sao không được hả anh?
<nobawk> openofice.org
 * y-t hix em cài openoffice bị lỗi như thế này:(
 * y-t http://paste.ubuntu.com/554325/
<y-t> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<nobawk> y-t: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<y-t> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554334/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<nobawk> y-t: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-writer
<y-t> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554336/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> nobawk: em không hiểu sao nó kêu cài cái rồi cài cái này nó lại bảo cài cái kia nó cũng như là vòng lặp vậy:(
<nobawk> yen-thao: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-common ure openoffice.org-emailmerge
<nobawk> yen-thao: thôi cài lại ubuntu cho nhanh
<yen-thao> nobawk: hix
<yen-thao> nobawk: giờ này cài lại chắc ngủm quá:(
<yen-thao> nobawk: ngồi cài lại mấy cái soft chắc:(
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: trong gnome co' vai` trinh` oiffce nhe. dung` tam.
<v0ld3m0rt> k0 gap' thi` doi. luc' mang. ngon cai` lai. sau
 * yen-thao rốt cuộc là không thể khăc sphục hả:(
<GeekComp> yen-thao: thôi cài lại đi
<GeekComp> như /me nè
<GeekComp> ^^
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: doi. no' ra chinh' thuc' da~
 * yen-thao :(
<xcode> chào buổi tối!
<nobawk> yen-thao: chạy lệnh kia nó báo sao?
<yen-thao> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554345/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> aptitude purge het di
<nobawk> yen-thao: hehe
<nobawk> yen-thao: biết vấn đề rồi
<yen-thao> nobawk: ?là sao anh?
<nobawk> yen-thao: do dùng launchpad
<nobawk> yen-thao: nó cài  mấy gói mới vào
<nobawk> yen-thao: h nói đòi gói mới hơn trong repository stable
<nobawk> yen-thao: bây h phải bỏ mấy cái repository đi
<yen-thao> nobawk: vậy phải làm sao?
<nobawk> yen-thao: rồi gỡ mấy gói đó ra
<nobawk> yen-thao: rồi cài lại cái trong repository stable
<yen-thao> nobawk: ở trogng soure list hả anh
<nobawk> yen-thao: vào synaptic mà bỏ
<nobawk> bỏ repository đi
<nobawk> rồi update lại
<nobawk> yen-thao: bỏ mấy cái launchpad ấy
<nobawk> rồi gỡ mấy cái kia ra cài lại
<yen-thao> nobawk: em vào synaptic rồi
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> nhưng không biết cái repostitory stable nằm ở đâu
<nobawk> yen-thao: thoai mình chỉ hướng roài đó, làm đi
<nobawk> sửa mấy cái này mệt
<nobawk> yen-thao: cái chõ additional repository á
<nobawk> yen-thao: dùng nó nhiều cũng mệt lắm
<nobawk> nói chung chả nhớ
<nobawk> yen-thao: dùng cái mặc định của ubuntu thôi
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: xem trong synaptic goi' nao` co' logo ay'
<v0ld3m0rt> do' la` nhung~ goi' / apps co' support tot'
<yen-thao> nhiều quá không biết cái nào là cái nào:(
<yen-thao> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8139/screenshot1ho.png
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: hixx
<nobawk> yen-thao: dùng nhiều thì mệt rồi
 * yen-thao :( huhu
<nobawk> yen-thao: nói chung nênhạn chế launchpad
<nobawk> yen-thao: vì nó là phần mềm đang test
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list them dau' # vao` dau` tat' ca? cac' dong` ppa
<v0ld3m0rt> roi` aptitude purge openoffice.org
<v0ld3m0rt> roi`aptitude update && aptitude purge openoffice.org
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: e dung` debian lenny di thi` khoi? lo
<v0ld3m0rt> cuc. ki` on? dinh.
<yen-thao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554350/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: roi` thi` aptitude purge openoffice di
<yen-thao> rồi
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: roi` thi` aptitude purge openoffice && aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<v0ld3m0rt> roi` thi` aptitude install openoffice.org,
<v0ld3m0rt> nhung a nghi~ e nen dung` mirror taiwan hon
<v0ld3m0rt> fpt chap. chon` lam'
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: ý anh là tải file deb về hả
<themadclown> cài lại U là xong =))
<themadclown> đỡ mát công gỡ
<yen-thao> themadclown: cài U thì được rồi
<yen-thao> themadclown: thế còn cái cái đóng soft ngồi cài lại huhu
<v0ld3m0rt> roi` thi` sudo aptitude install openoffice.org, tren terminal
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: dạ đang chạy
<v0ld3m0rt> themadclown: cai` lai. dau co' san~ O.o full dau :P
<themadclown> vài tháng tổng vệ sinh 1 lần :))
<themadclown> coi như luyện tập cho đỡ quên
<themadclown> :D
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: di da` phat. cau` troi` dung` dut' mang.
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: hjhj^^
<themadclown> đứt thì vui cả họ :D
<yen-thao> themadclown: cài U dễ mà có gì khó đâu mà quên
<v0ld3m0rt> uhm`
 * yen-thao mặc dù lần đầu cài fomat hết toàn bộ ổ cứng=>mất gần 50GB dữ liệu(không kể phim, hình ảnh, nhạc)
<themadclown> yen-thao: biết đâu đấy :D
<themadclown> yen-thao: chọn nhầm swap vào phân vùng dữ liệu 1 phát >> đi viện
<yen-thao> themadclown: hjhj yen-thao bây giờ hết sợ cái vụ phân vùng trong U rồi^^
 * v0ld3m0rt bay sach. 2 hdd trang' tinh nhu to` giay'
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: cung há»·^^
 * yen-thao theo như quan sát thì openoffice đã trở về nhà rồi:)) vui quá
<yen-thao> v0ld3m0rt: cái ơn anh nhiều ghen
<themadclown> lên 3.2 àk
<yen-thao> themadclown: bản mặc định là 3.2 của U10.4 mà
<themadclown> uẩy
<themadclown> sao trước cài ko có nhỉ
<themadclown> ??
<themadclown> O.o
 * yen-thao để em logout lại chút
<v0ld3m0rt> yen-thao: buon` noI~ con` 2 ro? dia~ vut' xo' nha` :D
<themadclown> yen-thao chạy rồi còn đâu
 * yen-thao sao 5 phút test và em rút ra một nhận xét rất quan trọng
 * yen-thao lỗi ở đây không phải libre mà là do file ppt đó của em chỉ có thể mở bằng powerpoint thôi:( còn openoffice cũng pó tay
<themadclown> =))
<themadclown> biết đâu đấy
<yen-thao> mặc dù những file ppt vẫn có thể mở được:(
<themadclown> cài thử IBM Lotus xem
<themadclown> :D
 * yen-thao bài giảng cái chương quan trọng:( thôi kệ mai đem đi in
 * yen-thao cám ơn các anh đã giúp đở em thôi em out chứ ở đây em nhiều chuyện không học bài được^^
<themadclown> học làm gì ^^
<themadclown> mai chủ nhật mừk
<nobawk> :3
<yen-thao> themadclown: định nhận học bổng xuất sắc mà^^
<nobawk> học là chơi, chơi là học
<nobawk> ợ vãi
 * yen-thao chủ nhật tuần sau là được về quê nghỉ tết rồi^^
<themadclown> sau khi nhận học bổng sẽ vào viện điều trị =))
 * nobawk toàn sv kém :3
<yen-thao> themadclown: vô duyên điều trị gì
<themadclown> đau ngón tay :D
 * yen-thao tối mai còn giao hữu với clb khác không học bài được bửa nay học trước
<themadclown> nửa đêm học sau
<themadclown> giờ cứ tán phét đi
<themadclown> ;-)
<yen-thao> themadclown: nửa đêm ngủ chứ tám gì
<quynguyen> cho mình hỏi tí
<themadclown> dạo này chuyển sang ngủ ngày thức đêm 8-)
<themadclown> quynguyen: 22222222
<quynguyen> trong diễn đàn mình thấy người ta chào ACE
<quynguyen> ACE nghĩa là gì ?
<themadclown> =.=
<CoconutCrab> anh chị em
<quynguyen> :D
<yen-thao> themadclown: vậy là bạn gia nhập tập đoàn cú mèo của:t8ax, n2i, _Tux_, Geekcomp... được rồi đó
<quynguyen> mình cứ tưởng ACE trong Đột kích chứ
 * GeekComp đạp quynguyen
<GeekComp> lại xê ép
<GeekComp> ở đây chỉ có U tê thôi nhá
<themadclown> yenthao: cú muỗi tham gia đc ko :D
<CoconutCrab> quynguyen, không biết có phải Nguyễn Đại Quý không
<quynguyen> GeekComp đạp quynguyen là sao? Sao lại đạp quynguyen
<GeekComp> quynguyen: ở đây ko có chỗ cho CF
<themadclown> GeekComp luyện cước =))
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<quynguyen> CoconutCrab: Mình là Nguyễn Đình Quý
<themadclown> bibi yen-thao
 * GeekComp đạp quynguyenu
<CoconutCrab> okay, vậy nhầm người
<quynguyen> hức
<CoconutCrab> ngàn thu
<GeekComp> quynguyen: mấy tuổi mà gọi mình với CoconutCrab
<quynguyen> GeekComp ăn rồi đạp người ta miế
 * GeekComp chưa ăn tối nhưng cứ đạp cho lên level
<themadclown> năng lượng dư thừa cần giải phóng =.=
<quynguyen> :D
 * CoconutCrab đi cài uyn đâu ích pê
<Firework> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi cái
<Firework> em muốn chạy Ubuntu trong USB thì phải làm thế nào?
<Firework> nói dễ hiểu là cài Ubuntu vào USB như chạy trên ổ cứng
<Firework> thì phải làm sao?
<Firework> tại cái ổ cứng của em die rồi
<Firework> :(
<Firework> có ai giúp không????????????????????
<vubuntor953> có chương trình hỗ trợ download trong ubuntu k nhi :(
<kid__> !dta
<ubot2> Factoid 'dta' not found
<nobawk> Firework: chạy thế hại usb nhắm
<nobawk> Firework: ko nên
<kid__> .g hỗ trợ download trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=13450
<bksupybot> Title: Google Chrome có addon hỗ trợ download không ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> :\
<Firework> nobawk: biết là vậy anh ạ
<Firework> nhưng em ko còn cách nào khác
<Firework> tự nhiên cái ổ cứng lăn đùng ra chết
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> .g run ubuntu in usb as hdd
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-ubuntu-from-windows-via-a-portable-usb-hard-drive/
<bksupybot> Title: Run+Ubuntu+From+Windows Pen Drive Linux Search Results (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<Firework> giờ thì chả có hệ điều hành :(
<Firework> chắc mai qua nhà bạn xài ké
<vubuntor953> có chương trình hỗ trợ download trong ubuntu k nhi :(
<nobawk> Firework: có cách đó, nhưng ko nhớ ở đâu :D
<nobawk> Firework: nếu usb to thì cài như bình thường
<nobawk> hoặc tạo live usb như có thể save change lại
<nobawk> thôi đi chơi tí
<Firework> 4GB có được ko anh
<Firework> hic
<Firework> giúp em tí
<Firework> save bằng cách nào
<Firework> :d
<nobawk> Firework: ko phải là save mà sửa lại để cho nó lưu thay đổi
<Firework> bằng cách nào ạ
<nobawk> Firework: ko nhớ, chỉ biết là làm đc, google đi
<Firework> hic hic
<Firework> thui được
<nobawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nobawk> Firework: cái này
<bksupybot> Title: LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Firework> thanks anh :d
<nobawk> hơi cũ nên cẩnthận :3
<Firework> đọc thấy khó hiểu quá
<Firework> :(
<vubuntor268> co ai noi tieng Viet trong day ko nhi?
<thichlinux> :|
 * vubuntor349 đạp thichlinux 
<vubuntor349> phản động nè
<vubuntor349> ó nhầm
 * vubuntor349 đạp ghetLinux 
<vubuntor181> server của mình là gì thế nhỉ , mình vào = mIRC không được ?
<kingofmakai> freenode
<ghetLinux> vubuntor181: ubuntu cũng có mIRC à
<kingofmakai> chắc lại cho nó uống rượu rồi
<Super_Cacel> "
 * ghetLinux whois Super_Cacel 
<Super_Cacel> :-s
<vubuntor719> ptkhanh: Phần đánh dấu đã đọc ở đâu bác
<kingofmakai> vubuntor719: vào phần các bài viết chưa đọc
<kingofmakai> vubuntor719: nhìn ở góc trên bên trái
<kingofmakai> óe
<vubuntor693> hic
<vubuntor693> \nick bibo
<bibo> hic
<bibo> co bac nao chi gium e cai em da lam day du cac buoc giong nhu huong dan
<bibo> ma van khong go dc tieng Viet
<bibo> huhu
<kingofmakai> làm theo hướng dẫn cái gì?
<kingofmakai> chỉ cái gì
<n2i> bỏ mợ
<kingofmakai> bạn nói thế thì ông trời cũng chịu
<kingofmakai> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> hướng dẫn ở đây à?
<vubuntor649> hi cả nhà
<vubuntor649> có ai ở đây k ạ
<kingofmakai> ba bạn
<kingofmakai> không
<vubuntor649> :D
<vubuntor649> tks bóng ma :))
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor365> tai sao em cai may ao wwin 7 tren ubuntu ma no khong truy cap vao cac o dia dc vay?
<n2i> Hồi trưa chỉ rồi mà
<n2i> cài cái guest addition vào
<n2i> (không lẽ cái gì cũng phải viết tut sao ta?)
<vubuntor365> cai
<vubuntor365> nhung bi loi
<vubuntor365> co khong setup het dc
<vubuntor365> khoang 50% la dung laij
<n2i> trong máy ảo báo lỗi?
<vubuntor365> vang
<vubuntor365> gio fai lam sao?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> nó báo lỗi thế nào?
<n2i> giờ mount lại cái file iso guest addition ấy
<n2i> nó ở trong /usr/share/virtualbox thì phải
<n2i> lôi nó ra coi
<vubuntor365> thoi
<vubuntor365> download lai dc khong?
<n2i> khi mount vào nó autorun hả?
<n2i> cũng được
<vubuntor365> uhm
<vubuntor365> no tu dong ma
<n2i> miễn sao có cái file đó rồi mount vào như một iso bình thường thôi
<vubuntor365> em cai mai cai hieu ung tuyet roi ma khong duoc
<vubuntor365> khong hieu tai sao/
<vubuntor365> anh co the bay em tung ty mot dc khong?
<n2i> sao left nhanh thế
<vubuntor649> cho em hỏi Python là ngôn ngữ như thế nào ạ ? nó có mạnh k ?
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> sao không lên vithon.org đi dạo hỏi thăm nhỉ?
<vubuntor649> ok
<vubuntor649> tks anh :D
<vubuntor649> ak
<vubuntor649> nó để lập trình những cái j ạ
 * n2i thấy rất nhiều app
<bibo> <ubot2> chinh xac do bac
<bibo> la huong ddan do
<vubuntor649> cho em hỏi : em cũng sử dụng ubuntu 1 thời gian, cũng biết cài các ứng dụng , ... nói chung là cơ bản về ubuntu em cũng biết xơ xơ qua , còn nếu muốn nghiên cứu sâu về linux thì nên bắt đầu từ đâu và học những cái j ạ
<bibo> <vubuntor649>Python
<bibo> la mot loai ngon ngu scrip
<bibo> gan giong vay
<n2i> bibo: ubot2 là con bot đó
<n2i> bibo: làm theo đây thử nhá
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<vubuntor649> mà em học KTMT sau này có liên quan đến nhúng , k biết giữa WIn và Linux thằng nào nhúng có lợi hơn ạ
<vubuntor649> có ai giúp em với :)
<n2i> nhúng?
<vubuntor649> vâng aj
<n2i> chưa thấy ai qua mặt được linux
<vubuntor649> :D
<vubuntor649> còn câu hỏi ở trên nữa ạ :-s
<vubuntor649> cho em hỏi : em cũng sử dụng ubuntu 1 thời gian, cũng biết cài các ứng dụng , ... nói chung là cơ bản về ubuntu em cũng biết xơ xơ qua , còn nếu muốn nghiên cứu sâu về linux thì nên bắt đầu từ đâu và học những cái j ạ
<ghetLinux> vubuntor649: tùy
<vubuntor568> vubuntor649: linux lpi, http://tldp.org
<ghetLinux> nói chung là không nói dudojdjc ai hơn ai
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Documentation Project (at tldp.org)
<ghetLinux> vubuntor568: cái đó có phải LPI đâu nhở
 * ghetLinux nhưng docs ở đó thì nhiều thật
<vubuntor568> kiếm cái chứng chỉ redhat 1 phát là oách roài, đi đâu cũng k0 thất nghiệp
<vubuntor568> ghetLinux: linux lpi và tldp, linux lpi là căn bản phô thông
<vubuntor568> tldp là hàng gnu, gpl .... nghịch thoải mái
<vubuntor649> các bác nói lpi vs tldp là cái j thế :-s
<vubuntor649> em k biết j cả
<vubuntor649> huhu
 * vubuntor568 nghĩ tldp là 1 cuốn từ điển 
<vubuntor568> vubuntor649: http://tldp.org
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Documentation Project (at tldp.org)
<n2i> .g LPI ROADMAP IBM
<m3onh0x84> hơi cóng thật
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Professional Institute (LPI) exam prep : Overview (at www.ibm.com)
<n2i> tìm thấy nó lâu rồi, nhưng chưa bao giờ đọc :(
 * n2i <== LuSer nửa mùa O:-)
<m3onh0x84> n2i: vậy nó thành từ điển về những thư căn bản
<n2i> đâu có
<m3onh0x84> n2i: e còn lửa mùa hơn bác =))
<bibo> <ubot2> sao cua em khong co goi ibus-unikey
<bibo> huhu
<kingofmakai> dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> bibo: :D
<kingofmakai> add cái repo của ubuntu-vn vào
<n2i> nếu từ 10.04 trở đi thì không thể nào không có
<bibo> cua em moi la 9...
<bibo> 9... may khong nho ro
<bibo> hinh nhu la 9.10
<n2i> vậy thì phải add repo vào
<n2i> kingofmakai: chỉ repo đi
<bibo> add repo cu ubutu-vn the nao
<kingofmakai> tên của repo nhà mình là gì nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> :))
<bibo> :(
<kingofmakai> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<kingofmakai> chờ tí nhé
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<bibo> troi
<bibo> em mo tu cai do ra do
<bibo> ma co dc dau
<m3onh0x84> !bg | bibo
<bibo> dc thi em khong keu ca the nay dau ba
<ubot2> bibo: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> đấy
<kingofmakai> vào xem đi
<m3onh0x84> bibo: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository soi kĩ từ đầu đến cuối trang http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> add repo rồi
<kingofmakai> reload xong cài gói ibus-unikey
<m3onh0x84> bibo: lấy apt-key nữa
<m3onh0x84> tê tay quá
<m3onh0x84> bibo: SOI KĨ TỪ ĐÂU ĐẾN CUỐI TRANG, ĐÙNG BỎ SÓT TỪ NÀO HẾT
<bibo> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgconf2-4 (>= 2.27.0)
<bibo> ??
<bibo> :(
<m3onh0x84> bibo: :D gõ terminal sudo aptitude update && aptiude safe-upgrade
<vubuntor649> em cài stardict nhưng đến lúc ./configure thì nó báo : configure: error: Enchant library not found or too old. Use --disable-spell to build without spell plugin.
<vubuntor649> thế là sao ạ
<bibo> van bao loi: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libibus1 (>= 1.2.0.20090617)
<bibo> cac bac oi
<bibo> <m3onh0x84> sau khi dung 2 lenh cua bac
<bibo> van bi loi nhu tren
<bibo> :(
<m3onh0x84> tê tay quá
<m3onh0x84> bibo: bạn dùng hệ điều hành nào thế ?
<Firework> anh Tux có online không giúp em với
<bibo> ubuntu nay bac oi
<Firework> em Happy Feet đây
<bibo> <m3onh0x84> em dang dung ubuntu nay bac oi
<Firework> bớ bà con
<n2i> @@
<Firework> có ai giúp mình vụ lưu cấu hình Ubuntu Live USB
<bibo> co ai help me
<Firework> mỗi lần Live USB khởi động lại là mất tất cả
<Firework> có ai chỉ giúp mình cách lưu vào Live USB mà ko bị mất kp
<Firework> hay không?
<n2i> Firework: la gì lắm thế! :D
<Firework> đang gặp vấn đề không mong đợi
<n2i> tạo usblive bằng gì?
<Firework> HDD đã hy sinh
<GeekComp> mất kp là mất cái giề?
<Firework> UNetbootin
<m3onh0x84> bibo: ubuntu nhưng phiên bản bao nhiêu ?
<n2i> ngoài unetbootin ra thì các tool khác đều làm được lưu cấu hình
<n2i> @@
<_Tux_> Firework: hem biết
<n2i> trúng ổ rồi :D
<Firework> ý là mình muốn chạy Ubuntu trên USB Như trên ổ cứng :d
<m3onh0x84> 8.04, 10.10 hay 11.04 ?
<Firework> 10.10
<GeekComp> Firework: lạy ạ
<_Tux_> nhưng nghĩ install ubuntu lên USB cũng tương tự HDD thôi mà nhỉ ?
<n2i> Firework: tất nhiên
<m3onh0x84> bibo: 8.04, 10.10 hay 11.04 ?
<GeekComp> HDD ko dùng
<bibo> m3onh0x84> 9.10
<GeekComp> đi dùng USB
<Firework> thì mình đã nói là HDD mình đã die rồi
<Firework> :(
<GeekComp> die mua cái mới
<n2i> _Tux_: hôm trước chỉ cho yen-thao tạo usblive lưu cấu hình rồi đó
<Firework> bây giờ máy không còn gì cả
<bibo> <m3onh0x84>9.10  nay bac oi
<_Tux_> n2i: bạn yen-thao pro
<_Tux_> còn /me có biết gì đâu
<GeekComp> bibo: tên nầy có chuyện gì thế
<Firework> giúp mình tạo Live USB lưu được cấu hình
<n2i> :D
 * _Tux_ <- tự thấy yếu kém lên xuống mem rồi
<_Tux_> có dám làm admin nữa đâu
<n2i> _Tux_: đùa
<GeekComp> thoai đi ông anh
<GeekComp> bài ca mãi
<Firework> giúp em với các bác
 * n2i tủi khi nghe _Tux_ tự sự như thế
<m3onh0x84> bibo: tìm trang googlecode lư ibus-unikey tìm đúng bản .deb đúng với phiên bản ubunut mình đang dùng down về
<bibo> <GeekComp> vu go tieng Viet
<n2i> Firework: đừng xài unetbootin nữa
<GeekComp> n2i: bác cứ lên làm mod đi
<Firework> thế mình phải xài gì hả bác
<_Tux_> n2i: ờ làm mod đe
<_Tux_> để mình ban =))
<GeekComp> bibo: bộ gõ nó nàm sao?
<n2i> :(
<m3onh0x84> _Tux_: /me thấy _Tux_ xuống mem hơi phí
<GeekComp> phí gì
<GeekComp> có khi lại hay
<bibo> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/downloads/list
<bksupybot> Title: Downloads - ibus-unikey - Project Hosting on Google Code (at code.google.com)
<n2i> _Tux_: làm đến mức nào mới được ban mem?
<bibo> em da down het tat ca
<n2i> thì /me làm :D
<bibo> cac goi tren do
<Firework> cả ngày hôm nay mò mãi mà không tạo được Live USB lưu cấu hình
<GeekComp> bibo: tên này hâm quá
<bibo> khong goi nao cai dc ca
<GeekComp> vô repo của U Việt mà install
<m3onh0x84> _Tux_: mặc dù _Tux_ rất là ác nhưng có u thì làm nên trật tự như hôm nay
<n2i> Firework: dùng cái mặc định của ubuntu
<bibo> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libibus1 (>= 1.2.0.20090617)
 * GeekComp đạp m3onh0x84
<n2i> xài universal usb installer
<m3onh0x84> bibo: aptitude purge ibus-unikey ibus scim
 * m3onh0x84 đạp GeekComp 
<n2i> livelinux creator
<n2i> vv..
<Firework> đã dùng rồi nhưng khi boot bị đứng hoài
<GeekComp> ko chơi U boot
<m3onh0x84> GeekComp: ăn quả phải nhớ kẻ trồng cây chứa
<GeekComp> m3onh0x84: ăn đk quả gì mà kêu nhớ?
<Firework> cái thằng chạy qua Wine được không?
<Firework> thằng Universal USB Installer chạy qua Wine được ko
<m3onh0x84> Firework: tiếc là k0
<kingofmakai> n2i: tạo usb lưu cấu hình làm sao?
<kingofmakai> ;;)
<bibo> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ibus-unikey" Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ibus-unikey"
<Firework> hic
<Firework> Windows cũng chả có
<n2i> cứ cho nó ít dung lượng ấy
<GeekComp> bibo: đã có repo đâu mà đòi install
<GeekComp> .g repository ubuntu vietnam
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282936
<bksupybot> Title: Wine Christian Repository - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> n2i: đến già
 * GeekComp đạp bkphenny
 * _Tux_ khụ khụ
<GeekComp> bkphenny: ngu vãi
<_Tux_> !repo
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<n2i> _Tux_: ??
<Firework> hơ
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Firework> n2i: Universal USB Installer chạy qua Wine được
<_Tux_> GeekComp: chú khôn hơn nó không :))
<GeekComp> chắc là ko
<GeekComp> :-D
<n2i> Firework: vạy à?
<Firework> đang thử
<Firework> cứ bình tĩnh xem sao
<GeekComp> ờ há
<GeekComp> hôm nay ko thấy thím t8ax nhể
<n2i> Firework: xài cái startup disk của ubuntu đó
<Firework> n2i: đã xài rồi nhưng boot ko được
<n2i> :-/
 * GeekComp đạp Firework
<n2i> vô lý nhẩy
<Firework> đến màn hình tím tím thì nó treo luôn
<n2i> máy đểu :D
<n2i> iso đểu
<vubuntor649> :D
<n2i> usb đểu
<GeekComp> usb đểu
<Firework> hic
<vubuntor649> cài lại cho nó ngon :))
<Firework> ác vừa thôi cha nội
<vubuntor649> mà các bác ở đây cài linux có qua WIbu k ?
<vubuntor649> hay boot từ CD
<GeekComp> wubi
<GeekComp> cha nội ơi
<vubuntor649> k , em hỏi thế thôi :D
<GeekComp> Firework: Hdd sao die?
<vubuntor649> k có ý j ngô nghê đâu ạ :d
<GeekComp> nướng liên xô nhiều quá nó cháy à?
<GeekComp> :-*
<Firework> GeekComp: tự dưng nó dở chứng
<Firework> thế là toàn bộ công sức em đi tong
<GeekComp> triệu chứng
<Firework> n2i: Universal USB Installer ko chạy được
<Firework> GeekComp: kêu cọc cọc
 * GeekComp đạp cái máy Firework
<GeekComp> ?
<m3onh0x84> lolz
<vubuntor649> :)) cọc cọc là đi rồi
<GeekComp> máy bàn á?
<m3onh0x84> mua hdd mới đi
<Firework> hic
<Firework> tình hình tài chính đang căng thẳng
<vubuntor649> đổi tên ở box chat này thế nào các bác :">
<quynguyen> e có cái HDD khoảng 250GB
 * GeekComp đạp Firework's HDD
<n2i> Firework: thử lại cái mặc định của ubuntu đi
<m3onh0x84> lolz, ổ /me cũng kêu nhưng đã đi đâu
<quynguyen> phân vùng ntn để cài U ACE
<n2i> quynguyen: hao mắc?
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor649:  gõ /nick tên
<n2i> :(
<n2i> tưởng báo giá :D
<Firework> n2i: đã thử 2 lần nhưng vẫn vậy
<GeekComp> quynguyen: lại bắt đàu ACE
<vubuntor649> :D tks bác
<quynguyen> từ đó mới biết
<vubuntor649> demo new nichname
<quynguyen> e phải xài mới nhớ dc
<vubuntor649> có dc đâu bác
<GeekComp> yen-thao: đây rôigf
<Firework> hic hic
 * _Tux_ núp
<GeekComp> chỉ cho Firework cách boot u USB lưu config kìa
<m3onh0x84> vubuntor649:  gõ /nick tên < === XEM KĨ VÀO
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ?
<yen-thao> lưu config gì
<kingofmakai> tên đừng có tiếng việt
<vubuntor649> ak , em quên srr bác
<Firework> yen-thao giúp mình tạo Live USB có lưu được cấu hình
<vubuntor649>   
<kingofmakai> dùng ubuntu startup disk creator
<GeekComp> ?
<kingofmakai> hình như là lưu được nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> :-?
<yen-thao> Firework: sao không sử dụng LiveUSB luôn
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: hắn dùng rồi
<GeekComp> kêu ko boot đk
<Firework> ý là mỗi lần khởi động lại Ubuntu Live USB đều ko bị mất dữ liệu
<kingofmakai> móa
<kingofmakai> :))
<GeekComp> vậy thì chịu
<themadclown> yen-thao sao nãy bảo đêm đi ngủ
<vubuntor649>  
<themadclown> tham gia hội Cú àk
 * yen-thao lưu cấu hình USB 8GB không biết thì sao
<GeekComp> vubuntor649: hừm
<Firework> yen-thao: Live USB ko lưu được mấy cái mình cài
<GeekComp> chỉ nãy h mà ko xong
<Firework> hic
<Firework> đã thử hết mọi cách
<GeekComp> live thì nó chơi vô RAM
<Firework> Unetbootin, Universal USB Installer, ...
<GeekComp> lưu thía chó nào
<kingofmakai> uầy
<geminious> xong
<geminious> :|
<geminious> đã vào unity QT
<kingofmakai> cái lúc tạo bằng ubuntu startup creator
<yen-thao> themadclown: mới nãy nói học bài mà^^
<vubuntor028>  
<Firework> mình dùng  ubuntu startup creator cũng ko ăn thua
<kingofmakai> có cái chỗ bảo extra gì gì đó
<kingofmakai> tăng nó lên
<GeekComp> yen-thao: con gái h này ko lên giường lại đi chém gió
<quynguyen> Dùng  Universal USB Installer, mình thử cài lên USB rồi, lưu lại được cấu hình. USB > 2GB
<kingofmakai> tầm 256Mb
<yen-thao> học xong lên tám rồi ngủ^^
<yen-thao> GeekComp: em đang ở trên giường nè
<n2i>  /nick nickname chứ :D
<geminious> Unity nó cứ kiểu j` ế :|
<Firework> quynguyen: mình ko có ổ cứng để cài
<geminious> có ông nào biết chỉnh cái panel bên trái
<yen-thao> quynguyen: 4GB còn chết nè:(
<GeekComp> geminious: kiểu gì là kiểu gì
<geminious> cho nó intelli hide ko
<yen-thao> tại chỉnh update
<themadclown> bỏ qua Unity
<themadclown> chướng
<GeekComp> dùng unity roài
<geminious> GeekComp ko quen lắm :D
<GeekComp> vô cấu hình mà chỉnh
<themadclown> khó chịu kiểu gì ế
<Firework> thế còn cái  Distro nào chạy vỗ RAM ko
<Firework> chạy vô RAM
 * n2i ếu hiểu sao mấy bữa nay mạng lởm quá
 * yen-thao mới nãy lướt web thấy cái playonlinux cũng hay hay
 * GeekComp đi tải nhạc Tết
<n2i> cài đặt soft nào cũng chờ mỏi cổ
<themadclown> chạy live thì cái nào chẳng vô RAM =.=
<yen-thao> Firework: thấy LiveUSB chạy ổn mà bạn
<geminious> chỉnh chỗ nào T_T
<GeekComp> yen-thao: play thì cũng dựa trên wine
<Firework> yen-thao: khổ nỗi tớ chả có ổ cứng
<GeekComp> nói chung quy hết vô wine
<n2i> Firework: chơi liveusb thì xài knoppix đi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: nhưng cách cài đặt nó trực quan hơn^^
<Firework> Knoppix có lưu được cấu hình ko
<themadclown> ko có ổ cứng O.o
<n2i> yen-thao: ngủ đi kẻo mọc mụn
<Firework> đang tính thử Há Cảo
<n2i> không đú nổi đám Cú này đâu :D
<yen-thao> n2i: khỏi lo mặt em không có mụn^^
<n2i> Firework: không quan trọng là distro nào
<n2i> quan trọng là cách làm thôi
<themadclown> mặt chắc gì còn chỗ cho mụn =))
<HappyFeet> hùm hùm
<HappyFeet> đời con mọi
<yen-thao> themadclown: thế là thế nào?
<n2i> nhưng mà chưa làm đc bằng tay thì phải nhờ tool
<HappyFeet> cái HDD không cánh mà bay
<themadclown> yen-thao: là thế chứ còn thế nào ;))
<GeekComp> prog phải extract system file vô USB ế
<yen-thao> themadclown: hẻm hiểu
<n2i> HappyFeet: cái knoppix sinh ra  để chạy trên cd nên xài live khá khoái
<HappyFeet> n2i: để em xem thử nó có lưu cấu hình vào USB hay ko
<GeekComp> HappyFeet: knoppix đi
<themadclown> yen-thao: hem cần hiểu đâu, coi như chưa nói gì
<HappyFeet> GeekComp: ô kê
<kingofmakai> yeah
<GeekComp> oh yeah
 * kingofmakai đi xem phim
<geminious> geekcomp: chỉnh intellihide o đâu ><
<n2i> HappyFeet: giải nén cai universal usb installer ra
 * GeekComp đi đọc truyện Kim Dung
<themadclown> dạo này có film gì hay ko nhỉ?
<n2i> ở trong có mớ file text đó, lục thử xem
<yen-thao> Firework: Muốn lưu cấu hình à có cách nhưng không dám chắc 100%
<GeekComp> geminious: cấu hình chung ế
<n2i> có cái nào là config cho nó khi làm không
<n2i> rồi thử làm bằng tay
<HappyFeet> làm cách nào?
 * quynguyen di ngu
<yen-thao> chạy liveCD
<yen-thao> rồi vào chế độ dùng thử
<yen-thao> lúc cài đưa usb vô
<HappyFeet> ùi sao nữa
<kingofmakai> đó là cài lên USB rồi
<yen-thao> chọn chọn HDD cài đó
<kingofmakai> chớ có phải là taoj live USB đâu
<themadclown> thì cài lên USB mà
<yen-thao> thì chọn cài lên usb
<yen-thao> kingofmakai: thì miễn lưu cấu hình thôi
<themadclown> ko có ổ cứng nên cài lên usb
<HappyFeet> đã cài rồi nhưng mình thấy ko ổn
<HappyFeet> tốc độ chậm với hại USB
<themadclown> ko ổn thì mua ổ cứng :D
 * yen-thao công nhận không ổn thiệt^^
<GeekComp> geminious: nè
<GeekComp> nếu ko thích bác học
<GeekComp> thì chơi thủ công
<yen-thao> HappyFeet: đã sử dụng thì phải chịu thôi
<geminious> như nào :-<
<kingofmakai> uầy
<GeekComp> tải U Tweak 0.5.10 về
<kingofmakai> muốn tạo Live USB cơ
<kingofmakai> :-j
<GeekComp> có option autohide hay sao đó
<HappyFeet> hùm hùm
 * HappyFeet vắt óc suy nghĩ
<geminious> .g u Tweak
<bkphenny> geminious: http://download.cnet.com/Tweak-UI/3000-2072_4-10002117.html
<bksupybot> Title: Tweak UI - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com (at download.cnet.com)
<kingofmakai> autohide cái gì?
<GeekComp> geminious: nhưng chì chơi với natty thôi nhá
<GeekComp> nó ko chơi với system khác đâu
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: auto hide launcher unity
<geminious> zzzzzz
<HappyFeet> hây
 * yen-thao mấy anh buồn ngủ chưa
<kingofmakai> cái đó dùng compiz chứ
<geminious> đang UnityQt trên u10.10 nè
<kingofmakai> :-?
<yen-thao> sao giờ này mà còn đông người thế:(
<GeekComp> ẹc
<themadclown> còn sớm ngủ chi vội
<HappyFeet> yen-thao: xài Há Cảo được ko cậu
<kingofmakai> thấy cái video của bọn webupd8 thấy nó dùng compiz mà
<GeekComp> tưởng đang chơi natty
<geminious> mav
<geminious> not nat
<geminious> bi h cần chỉnh lại intellihide chứ ko thì
<geminious> quá là vướng
<geminious> :|
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: hacao thì dùng trên cd, chạy live thui
<kingofmakai> mav cũng có cái repo của compiz mới cho unity mà
<m3onh0x84> còn cài vào hdd thì mệt nha
<HappyFeet> hồi chiều tớ tải Há Cảo về, chạy tootsm lưu được cấu hình nhưng ko vào được mạng
<GeekComp> geminious: sao đang dùng 11.04 lại quay sang mav
<themadclown> dùng cái Há Cảo thấy nó củ chuối sao ấy
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: khổ quá
<geminious> chưa bao h dùng 11.04
<m3onh0x84> lolz
<GeekComp> geminious: ẹc
<GeekComp> trên blog còn ghi rõ rành rành
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: trong menu tìm nút hệ thống > mạng, dò cấu hình mạng, bật lên thì nó vào mạng
<GeekComp> Cảm nhận dùng thử natty
<geminious> no no
<geminious> làm j` có blog
<kingofmakai> khổ gì?
<geminious> :))
<HappyFeet> m3onh0x84: thanks anh
<kingofmakai> geeekComp: khổ gì?
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: há cáo /me nghĩ chơi phéng puppy cho lành
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: không hiểu con nhà ng ta nói gì
<GeekComp> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/468
<bksupybot> Title: Ra mắt Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> gì đây?
<yen-thao> HappyFeet: há cảo là gì?
<GeekComp> Author: geminious
<kingofmakai> Hacao linux
<geminious> nó
<kingofmakai> uầy
<geminious> ghi nguồn ở dưới kia kìa
<geminious> :))
<geminious> trời ạ :))
<m3onh0x84> .w há cáo | yen-thao
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for há cáo | yen-thao.
<HappyFeet> m3onh0x84: em tải Puppy về, nó boot đến chỗ tìm ổ cứng không thấy nên nó báo lỗi
<yen-thao> :) thì nói HaCao đi
<GeekComp> ocj
<geminious> hồi viết bài đó thì cái natty nó mới ra alpha 1
<geminious> ai dám dùng
<geminious> :|
<yen-thao> chưa sử dụng Hacao bao giờ
<themadclown> tên chính xác là Há Cảo mà
<GeekComp> yen-thao: há cảo chưa ăn bao h à?
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: bad sector thảm rồi
<geminious> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 releasedBởi Joey Sneddon, ngày: 02/12/2010 Tại: OMG! UbuntuBản gốc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-1-released/
<HappyFeet> hic
<kingofmakai> cơ mà giờ bác geminious đang dùng unity-qt
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 released (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<HappyFeet> die rồi mà
<kingofmakai> bác ấy muốn autohide
<geminious> đúng roài đó :">
<kingofmakai> lúc chiều /me xem đoạn video ubuntu-qt của bọn webupd8
<GeekComp> HappyFeet: kiểu này tên này format nhiều đây mà
<kingofmakai> thấy bọn nó dùng compiz để autohide
<geminious> thế hả
<m3onh0x84> geminious: GeekComp k0 chịu đưa 500 ss sớm
<kingofmakai> yeah
<GeekComp> .g compiz autohide unity launcher
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/will-the-unity-launcher-auto-hide
<bksupybot> Title: 11.04 - Will the Unity launcher auto-hide? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: tạo phân vùng thì del sạch phân vùng rồi tạo lại từ đầu
<m3onh0x84> tốt hơn là format
<kingofmakai> .g unity 2d site:webupd8.org
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<bksupybot> Title: Unity 2D (Qt) Now Available in A PPA For Ubuntu 10.10 And 11.04 [Video] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<kingofmakai> bác geminious vào xem
<kingofmakai> xem cái đoạn video ấy
<kingofmakai> là thấy
 * GeekComp đi đọc truyện kiếm hiệp Kim Dung
<kingofmakai> Kim Dung luyện hết cách đây 3 năm rồi
<n2i> cài cái gói eterm vào mà chả biết gọi nó lệnh nào
<n2i> đánh eterm thì ếu ra
<n2i> vãi mấy ông đặt tên nản thế
<kingofmakai> .g etern
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Etern
<bksupybot> Title: Etern - definition of Etern by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. (at www.thefreedictionary.com)
<GeekComp> king
<kingofmakai> .g eterm
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: đọc lại ạ
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://www.eterm.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Eterm.Org (at www.eterm.org)
<kingofmakai> èo
<themadclown> n2i: nó có trên menu hay synaptic ko?
<HappyFeet> hây
<kingofmakai> bộ Thiên Long đã đọc lại 3 lần
<GeekComp> đọc nó từ hồi lớp 5
<HappyFeet> đã boot vào Há Cảo rồi
<kingofmakai> bộ Ỷ Thiên với Thân Điêu thì 4 lần
<n2i> themadclown: không có
<n2i> mà cũng không biết
<HappyFeet> nhưng ko biết cách vào mạng
<kingofmakai> ghét Anh Hùng Xạ Điêu
<themadclown> haizzz
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: nhớ nhể
<n2i> (không có thói cài xong kiếm trong menu)
<kingofmakai> ừ
<kingofmakai> :))
<themadclown> tìm thử trong synaptic xem có gói đó ko?
<GeekComp> nhớ cả số lần đọc
<GeekComp> vĩa
<kingofmakai> giờ truyện kiếm hiệp nhàm và nhảm
<themadclown> giờ còn ai viết hay nữa đâu
<GeekComp> h ếu có vc gì làm
<m3onh0x84> HappyFeet: tất cả nằm trong menu start đó
<GeekComp> thì vô đọc thoai
<m3onh0x84> giống y xì win xp
<kingofmakai> gần đây có Tru Tiên nhưng cái kết ếu đỡ được
<n2i> themadclown: có chứ
<themadclown> chuẩn man
<GeekComp> tru tiên thì sợ rồi
<n2i> có trong synaptic mới cài mà
<n2i> cài xong vào gõ eterm thì ếu ra
<n2i> phụt ra một nhả, có cái giống nhất là aterm @@
<kingofmakai> trước có một thời kỳ cũng tìm kiếm hiệp mới để đọc
<themadclown> mà rút cục nó là cái gì thế :D
<kingofmakai> toàn đọc được 3 - 4 trang xong là vứt
<GeekComp> n2i: eterm là cái giề ế vậy
<HappyFeet> ồi
<HappyFeet> đã vào mạng trong Há Cảo thành công
<n2i> Enlightened Terminal Emulator
<HappyFeet> cảm ơn các bác nhều
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> HappyFeet:
<GeekComp> .g Enlightened Terminal Emulator
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/eterm.html
<bksupybot> Title: Eterm - A terminal program for users of the Enlightenment window manager (at linux.maruhn.com)
<kingofmakai> móa
<GeekComp> ô hay
<GeekComp> dạo này sao ế
<HappyFeet> xài đỡ Há Cảo trong thời gian đợi mua ổ cứng mới vậy
<GeekComp> mở link thì nó ko mở chrom
<GeekComp> toàn mở = banshee
<kingofmakai> vãi
<kingofmakai> =))
<themadclown> =.=
<n2i> HappyFeet: hacao?
<GeekComp> lạ quá lạ quá
<n2i> sao ko xài knoppix
<n2i> .g knoppix 4.3 screenshot
<bkphenny> n2i: http://distrowatch.com/knoppix
<themadclown> người V dùng hàng V =.=
<themadclown> =))
<bksupybot> Title: DistroWatch.com: KNOPPIX (at distrowatch.com)
<HappyFeet> xài tạm vậy
<GeekComp> lol
<HappyFeet> tải Knoppix lâu quá
<geminious> ngủ thôi T_T
<geminious> !exit
<ubot2> Factoid 'exit' not found
<m3onh0x84> hờ tìm mãi k0 ra gói opera.deb :))
<themadclown> lên trang chủ của nó mà tải
<themadclown> có mừk
<m3onh0x84> themadclown: có vào đc trang opera.com đâu
<themadclown> oack
<themadclown> sao ko đc?
<themadclown> vậy vào đây lấy file này: http://iSendr.com/HeXA
<bksupybot> Title: iSendr - On Demand P2P File Sharing (at iSendr.com)
<m3onh0x84> themadclown: thankss
<m3onh0x84> rút kinh nghiệm k0 nên nhét bất cứ gì non-free vào sources.list
<themadclown> =))
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<themadclown> yen-thao ngủ sớm thế
<themadclown> 8 tí đã nèo
<yen-thao> 1h25 sáng mà sớm hôm nay là ngủ trễ rồi:(
<yen-thao> g9 all
<m3onh0x84> themadclown: thankss mạng lởm quấ
<themadclown> nối gót đi ngủ thôi
<themadclown> !bye cả nhà
<ubot2> Factoid 'bye c\xe1\xba\xa3 nh\xc3\xa0' not found
<m3onh0x84> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<m3onh0x84> hix picasa cấm ảnh nude :(
<n2i> :D
<m3onh0x84> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-16
<n2i> :-/
<yen-thao> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> .g tài liệu debain tiếng việt
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.debian.org/vi/FrontPage
<bksupybot> Title: vi/FrontPage - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<vubuntor180> hi mọi người
<vubuntor180> có ai rành ubuntu không cho mình học hỏi chút dc ko
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor180> mình có một số vấn đề nhỏ sau khi cài ubuntu netbook. ai có thể giúp mình ko
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor176> anh oi
<vubuntor176> hom wa
<nobawk> hôm qua?
<vubuntor176> mey em ko biet mainboard thuoc hang j
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor176> cai ubuntu ma ko dc\
<nobawk> ko đc thì nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor176> anh xem cho em voi\
<vubuntor176> em tim cach bout nhu the nao
<vubuntor176> em ko biet bios may nhu the nao
<vubuntor699> ANH OI\\
<vubuntor699> may em nhan F2 THI THUOC MAIN J
<vubuntor699> may em nhan F2 THI THUOC MAIN J
<_Tux_> vubuntor699: hỏi thế x ai trả lời được
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor699> ^^\
 * yen-thao http://www.mediafire.com/?wnhp7d4r3d6hi77
<bksupybot> Title: cai dat oracle 10g xe len ubuntu.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
 * yen-thao em vừa viết xong quyển ebook đó các anh chị down về tham khảo và cho ý kiến nha
<vubuntor653> cho toi hoi
<vubuntor653> toi dang dung wim 7
<vubuntor653> toi muon cai ubuntu cho may tinh
<vubuntor653> nhung van muon giu lai du lieu và phan vung lai o dia
<vubuntor653> nhu vay co mat du lieu khong?
<vubuntor584> ádfasdfsd
<vubuntor584> bôà con biết làm sao vào bios trên laptop asus k ?
<vubuntor584> có ai online k ?
<quynguyen> vubuntor584: đọc hướng dẫn đi kèm theo máy laptop
<vubuntor584> quynguyen: hix. máy second hand k có hướng dẫn
<quynguyen> thì tải bản hướng dẫn trên trang của Asus
<quynguyen> nếu không thì thử DEL, F1, F2...F12
<vubuntor584> quynguyen: thankss
<vubuntor584> vừa google ra roài :D
<vubuntor584> thử hiren phát :D bb
<vubuntor119> giup em voi
<kijuto> mịa
<kijuto> tự nhiên cái HĐD lăn ra badsector
<kijuto> nhục vãi
<kijuto> :(
<kijuto> học
<kijuto> hẹc
<kijuto> hôm nay trên này vẫn đôngnhỉ
<kijuto> :D
<vubuntor946> cho em hoi?
<vubuntor946> cach xoa bot cac dong lenh khi boot vao ubuntu
<vubuntor946> sao khong ai tra loi vay?
<vubuntor946> sao khong ai tra loi vay nhi?
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=5566&start=0
<bksupybot> Title: Cần giúp đỡ xóa bớt danh sach trên ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor946: =>
<kid__> synaptic
<MadWorld> I'm gonna be a silence person
<MadWorld> :-X
<vubuntor631> may' a mod oi e hoi? cai'
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor631> e co' cai' nay`
<vubuntor631> http://www.zophar.net/linux/nes/darcnes.html
<bksupybot> Title: DarcNES - Nintendo - NES Emulators - Zophar's Domain (at www.zophar.net)
<vubuntor631> lam sao de? cai` dc
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> lên forum tìm phần cài đặt từ mã nguồn
<vubuntor631> a cho e link 2pic dc k ?
<CoconutCrab> không rõ, google coi
<vubuntor631> ai huong dan e voi dc k ??
<n2i|ZzZ> hmm
<n2i|ZzZ> Trong software center cũng có mấy cái kiểu này rồi mà, thấy cũng xài được, bữa chơi game nhỏ nhỏ về lý tiểu long nhờ nó :|
 * codai2810 tát n2i|ZzZ: đi ngủ đê
<n2i|ZzZ> ớ
<n2i|ZzZ> sr
<n2i> tại pidgin nó không hiện cái nick mình, ờ, alias thì đúng hơn
<vubuntor631> ai chi? e cai` cai' nay voi
<vubuntor631> http://www.zophar.net/linux/nes/darcnes.html
<bksupybot> Title: DarcNES - Nintendo - NES Emulators - Zophar's Domain (at www.zophar.net)
<vubuntor631> alo
<vubuntor631> co ai k vay ?
<vubuntor631> giup e voi
<yen-thao> n2i: thức rùià
<yen-thao> n2i: http://www.mediafire.com/?wnhp7d4r3d6hi77 đó cái phần làm hồi ttrưa đó
<vubuntor631> giup e cai` cai' nay dy
<bksupybot> Title: cai dat oracle 10g xe len ubuntu.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor631> http://www.zophar.net/linux/nes/darcnes.html
<bksupybot> Title: DarcNES - Nintendo - NES Emulators - Zophar's Domain (at www.zophar.net)
<yen-thao> vubuntor631: không biết nó để làm gì
 * n2i ngủ quên, dậy muộn :(
<vubuntor631> chi? e lam sao de? instal no dy
<mtngan> ai giup em voi '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<vubuntor631> e down ve thay file ma` k bit lam sao de instal
<n2i> vubuntor631: lên forum search thread nào chỉ cách cài đặt phần mềm từ source ấy
<yen-thao> vubuntor631: ./configure
<mtngan> e dùng vituarl box  sau khi update thi ko dung được nua
<yen-thao> vubuntor631:giải nén
<yen-thao> vubuntor631: rồi cd vào thư mục đó
<yen-thao> vubuntor631: gõ lệnh ./configure
<yen-thao> rồi make
<n2i> nó thường kèm theo file readme, install
<n2i> đọc và làm theo thôi
<vubuntor631> cd vao thu muc la sao ak.
<vubuntor631> ?
<vubuntor631> e mo' cai k bit j luon
<yen-thao> make install
<yen-thao> cái thư mục bạn vừa giải nén ra đó
<n2i> pause!
<yen-thao> n2i: thấy em design laị bài viết có đẹp không^^
<n2i> :D Phát huy tiếp đi! Muốn anh mod lại tí hem?
<vubuntor631> e thay' co' make link thui :((
 * n2i đang ngồi khấn cho nó mau up hết 1.6G :(
<yen-thao> n2i: chưa xong nữa à^^
<yen-thao> n2i: bây giờ giử cho em cái mail kèm file tầm 3M nữa đi^^
<mtngan> ai giúp e với, sau khi update lên 11.04 thì vituarl box không dùng được nữa
<n2i> :D
<n2i> chơi ác nhau à!
<n2i> mtngan: máu cho lắm vào :D
<mtngan> ec
<mtngan> thì phải tiếp cận với cái mới chứ
<n2i> lol
<n2i> mới đến chới với luôn
 * yen-thao thôi yen-thao đi  học
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<n2i> học gì lúc này?
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: ở quê giờ đông vui hông :D
<yen-thao> n2i: học nhóm
<afterlastangel> yen-thao: nữ công gia chánh à
<yen-thao> afterlastangel: em nấu ăn ngon rồi khỏi học. Đi học nhóm làm bài tập
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: vui yếu gì
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: tết rồi mà :P
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: chưa nghỉ nữa
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: có yến thảo ở miền Tây kìa
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: bửa nào ghé qua thăm đi :))
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: xem topic bên dota chưa?
<yen-thao> n2i: hôm nay bận học bù đầu không đi đánh nhau được buồn quá à^^
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: topic gì
<n2i> :-/ đánh nhau?
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: tự qua đê
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: dạo này làm mệt quá ko lamng thang nhiều :(
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: cỡ 100k chắc được :(
<yen-thao> n2i: hồi chiều 5h clb giao lưu với clb đại học gì ở cần thơ thầy kêu em vô nhưng không muốn vô chắc bửa sau bị chửi^^
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: qua Cần Thơ đê :))
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> yen-thao: ở đâu quên rồi
<afterlastangel> yen-thao: vĩnh long
<afterlastangel> yen-thao: hậu giang?
<yen-thao> afterlastangel: an giang
<afterlastangel> yen-thao: gặp tên zj3t3mju chưa?
 * yen-thao theo em núp đây
<yen-thao> afterlastangel: chưa gặp bao giờ
<quynguyen> cho e hỏi cách cài đặt server và port đề vào irc chat Việt Nam?
<CoconutCrab> hở?
<CoconutCrab> irc.freenode.net port 6667
<CoconutCrab> ssl thì 7000, CA là gandhi.net
<quynguyen> tks CoconutCrab
<vubuntor631> may a oi
<vubuntor631> trong cai soure cua e k co file configure
<vubuntor631> thi lam sao make file dc
<vubuntor631> ?
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<GeekComp> đọc readme kỹ chưa
<vubuntor631>      Linux/BSD users (both SVGALib and XWindows): If you are on an a.out system (as opposed to an ELF system), you may need to add "-DASM_UNDERBARS" to SFLAGS in the Makefile.
<vubuntor631> vay la sao ak ?
<vubuntor631> a GeekComp oi
<GeekComp> cái giề mà nó chơi cao thế
<vubuntor631> cai emulator
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> emulator của cái giề
<vubuntor631> gia? lap NES y' ma
<vubuntor631> NES
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor631> lam sao h ak
<GeekComp> .g NES package
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/3rd-party-applications/how-to-install-nes-205-roms-on-your-iphone/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install NES 2.0.5 + ROMS on your iPhone | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canadas #1 iPhone Resource (at www.iphoneincanada.ca)
<n2i> sao không xài mấy cái trong kho?
<n2i> thấy chơi tốt mà!
<vubuntor631> de? e thu?
<GeekComp> NES có trong kho à?
<GeekComp> h mới bik
<CoconutCrab> chăc có
<CoconutCrab> !find zsnes
<ubot2> CoconutCrab: Found: zsnes
<n2i> có đầy
<CoconutCrab> ủa mà nes hay snes ta
<n2i> mấy lần chơi game nhỏ nhỏ
<vubuntor631> o ma link down cua no o dau vay ?
<n2i> ở..trong software center
<CoconutCrab> sudo aptitude install zsnes
<CoconutCrab> dạng dạng thế
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> mấy cái đó ngoài chơi game còn làm gì nữa nhỉ?
<GeekComp> gói nestra
<GeekComp> xem phiêm
<n2i> film? film gì trong đó?
<vubuntor631> cai link a vua gui e k hiu?
<vubuntor631> send lai e voi
<GeekComp> vubuntor631: nè
<n2i> có giả lập môi trường lập trình được hem nhỉ?
<GeekComp> vào term
<vubuntor631> da.
<n2i> bấm alt+f1
<GeekComp> gõ sudo apt-get install nestra
<GeekComp> f2 chớ
<n2i> rê chuột xuống dưới cùng, chọn software center
<n2i> search: nes => ra cả mớ
<n2i> nhấn install cái nào tùy thích
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor631> :D
<vubuntor631> I'm nood :D
<GeekComp> thích thì chơi mednafen
<GeekComp> hơi bị đk
<n2i> cói cái đó có game gì thú thú không nhỉ?
<vubuntor631> no' co 5 cai' lien`
<vubuntor631> xai` cai' nao ngon nhat vay may a ?
<GeekComp> chả chơi NES bao h
<GeekComp> nên hem bik
<n2i> bữa có chơi 1 hay 2 game gì đó
<GeekComp> tự thử đi
<n2i> có 1 game là mãnh long quá giang
<n2i> ếu gì đến đoạn khó quá, không qua nổi, bỏ qua luôn
<vubuntor631> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<vubuntor631> la` sao vay :(
<n2i> cài lại U không biết nó ở đâu nữa :D
<GeekComp> vô term ế
<n2i> cứ đồng ý bừa đi
<n2i> can gì đâu
<vubuntor631> bam' install no len the'
<GeekComp> chắc là ko ok đk
<n2i> không ok được bằng chuột?
<n2i> thì space, enter vv
<n2i> ớ, tự dưng nhớ UT thế :(
<GeekComp> hội UT đã bị giải thể
<vubuntor631> ok bam' install lai van len the'
<vubuntor631> :(
<n2i> tan rã!
<GeekComp> vubuntor631: vô softcenter
<GeekComp> thấy cái nào hợp
<n2i> đúng là một cú sốc :D
<GeekComp> thì nhớ tên gói
<GeekComp> sau đó vô term mà cài
<n2i> nó cũng hỏi thế thôi
<GeekComp> hỏi thế nó còn cho yes
<n2i> lại còn hỏi trong term nữa chứ
<GeekComp> trong center nó có cho đâu mờ
<n2i> cài gói nào? để /me thử
<vubuntor631> term ???
<vubuntor631> e vua` moi' xai`
<vubuntor631> chi? ro~ e chut
<GeekComp> bật term lên
<vubuntor631> hjxxx
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> thấy có đòi hỏi gì đâu nhỉ!
<vubuntor631> rui`
<GeekComp> sudo apt-get install "tên gói"
<vubuntor631> lam` sao nua ak
<n2i> xong mẹ nó rồi :D
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor631:
<ubot2> vubuntor631:: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> chuyển đến mục cài đặt ứng dụng ấy
<vubuntor631> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<n2i> (hồi chiều ngủ nằm nghiêng, oải cả vai, giờ ê quá)
<GeekComp> yes đi
<n2i> vubuntor631: cập nhật lại kho phần mềm thử coi
<GeekComp> ngủ nghiêng phải tốt nhất mờ
 * GeekComp toàn nằm thế
<n2i> uầy, mà sao hôm nay ê thế
<n2i> hay là lúc mình ngủ có đứa nào đè lên :D
 * n2i ngủ một mình
<GeekComp|noodles> mời ACE ăn mì
<n2i> hờ hớ
<GeekComp|noodles> lâu lém ko ăn thấy nhớ qyas
<n2i> ăn mì à?
<n2i> vãi cái omachi
<vubuntor631> E: Unable to locate package Snes9x
<GeekComp|noodles> nó quỵt ông anh roài
<n2i> gửi mail trúng mì cả tháng nay mà ếu có mì
<n2i> nó quitk
 * CoconutCrab ngồi ăn mì ô ma chi
<n2i> :(
<nobawk> n2i: chắc ko có ai ở đà nẵng để chuyển :D
<vubuntor631> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install Snes9x Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package Snes9x
<n2i> nobawk: khó khăn nhỉ :D
<vubuntor631> the' nay la k dc phai k ak.?
<GeekComp|noodles> cái gói gì viết hoa thia kia?
<nobawk> !find snes9x
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: snes9x-gtk, snes9x-x
<GeekComp|noodles> chưa gặp gói nào tên viết hoa?
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> !info snes9x
<ubot2> nobawk: Package snes9x does not exist in maverick
<nobawk> !info snes9x-gtk
<ubot2> nobawk: snes9x-gtk (source: snes9x): GTK+ port of Snes9x - Super NES Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.52-1 (maverick), package size 861 kB, installed size 3736 kB
<nobawk> há há nitendo emulator :3
<GeekComp|noodles> vubuntor631: install snes9x-gtk
<vubuntor631> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install snes9x Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package snes9x ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor631> van the' a ak
<nobawk> vubuntor631: sudo apt-get install snes9x-gtk
 * n2i kiếm vài file rom chơi coi thế nào, lỡ cài rồi :D
<GeekComp|noodles> bực mềnh quá thời bực mềnh quá
<vubuntor631> ok em cai dc oi`
<vubuntor631> them -gtk
<vubuntor631> :D
<vubuntor631> OMG lai error
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> error chi
<vubuntor631>  DbDriver "config": could not write /var/cache/debconf/config.dat-new: Input/output error dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GeekComp|noodles> tên này lỗi nhẹ hơn mềnh
<GeekComp|noodles> hờ hớ
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor631> lam sao h ha a ?
<vubuntor631> ah thui
<vubuntor631> dc rui`
<vubuntor631> thank cac huynh nhiu`
<vubuntor631> h down ROM choi
<vubuntor631> :D
<vubuntor631> haizzz tai. cai HDD no' hong? phai? bao hanh`
<vubuntor631> nen moi' phai? chay Ubuntu tu USB
<n2i> vubuntor631: có cái nào hay hem? send link coi
<GeekComp> -> giống HappyFeet thế nhở
<n2i> nghi clone :D
<vubuntor631> ok
<vubuntor631> doi e send cho
<vubuntor631> http://www.romnation.net/srv/roms/31110/nes/Jackal-U.html
<bksupybot> Title: Jackal (U) Rom Download for Nintendo NES at ROMNation.NET (at www.romnation.net)
<vubuntor631> cai ne` hay :D
 * GeekComp nhìn 2 tên n2i và vubuntor631 lại muốn chơi pokemon
<GeekComp> nick GeekComp|poke
<vubuntor631> eo` sao cai Emulator nay bat ROM len ma no cu den si` zay. :Z
<GeekComp|poke> thì purge đi
<GeekComp|poke> cài cái khác
<GeekComp|poke> xem thá»­
<n2i> cái nào ngon nhất
<n2i> có cả mớ mà :F
<n2i> :D
<n2i> xem cái nào có preferences
<GeekComp|poke> cài thử đê rồi có khi lập hẳn cái thớt về emu
<vubuntor631> :D
<GeekComp|poke> hic
<GeekComp|poke> cái desmume trong kho
<GeekComp|poke> ếu có cheat
<vubuntor631> may' cai' ten dai` dai` cu' viet nguyen vao ha a ?
<vubuntor631> cai' nay`
<vubuntor631> gfce ultra nes emulator
<vubuntor631> thi` viet nhu the' nao ha cac a ?
<vubuntor631> ???
<GeekComp|poke> gfceu
<GeekComp|poke> gfceu fceu
<vubuntor631> e cai` cai' gfceu xong no o dau vay
<vubuntor631> ?
<GeekComp|poke> game đó
<GeekComp|poke> cái nầy tự mò chớ ai bik đk
<vubuntor631> trong Application k thay' :((
<GeekComp|poke> cài cả fceu chửa?
<vubuntor631> ca? 2 rui`
<GeekComp|poke> vô apps -> game xem nào
<vubuntor631> trong  do' thay' moi~ cai' snes9x
<vubuntor631> thi` k xai` dc
<GeekComp|poke> cài nestra thử xem
<GeekComp|poke> rồi zsnes
 * GeekComp|poke chơi pokemon tiếp thoai
<vubuntor631> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<vubuntor631> cai' nay` chon. y phai? k ak
<GeekComp|poke> y đi
 * CoconutC1ab ngồi chờ mùi khét
<vubuntor631> Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor631> cai' nao cung bj error ca?
<vubuntor631> ec
<vubuntor631> cai znes cung den si` lun
<vubuntor631> haizzzz
<n2i> vubuntor631: bắn sao đây?
<n2i> game này từng thấy chơi trên cd rồi
<vubuntor631> e cai` may' cai ma chang? ca nao dc
<vubuntor631> toan` man` hinh` den si`1
<vubuntor631> chan' wa'
<GeekComp|poke> vubuntor631: lỗi gói rồi
<n2i> đang chơi
<n2i> nhưng không bắn được :(
<GeekComp|poke> ẹc
<vubuntor631> Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor631> vay la sao ?
<GeekComp|poke> man-db lỗi chớ sao
<vubuntor631> e cai` may' cai deu bi the' ca?
<GeekComp|poke> .g Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db
<bkphenny> GeekComp|poke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482631
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Errors were encountered while processing: man-db - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> vubuntor631: sao rồi?
<n2i> khó chơi quá
<n2i> bắn không được
<n2i> đi ủi lính cho nó chết thôi :D
<vubuntor631> e co choi dc dau hjx
<vubuntor631> buon` vai~
<vubuntor631> bat Emu len toan` bj den si`
<vubuntor631> an nhiu` ten lua? vao`
<vubuntor631> ban suong' lem'
<n2i> có cái samurai, để coi thử
<vubuntor631> sao a cai dc ma e lai k nhi? hjxxxxxx
<vubuntor631> :((
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> làm sao xài file nes ta?
<n2i> còn mớ file .bin nữa
<n2i> vubuntor631: chơi sao đây?
<n2i> đang lấy cái game kiểu tặc zăng veef
<vubuntor631> tro` j ak
<vubuntor631> chan' Ubuntu roai`
<vubuntor631> co le~ cai` Chrome
<n2i> sao mấy game trước chơi được ta?
<n2i> không nhớ xài thằng nào nữa
<n2i> vãi
<n2i> điều khiển được thì màn đen thui :D
<n2i> ngon roiof
<n2i> đang chơi :D
<n2i> mà chưa quen loại này
<n2i> thử chơi
<vubuntor631> hey
<n2i> tết đưa về cho mấy đứa em vọc tí, kẻo nó bảo xài máy hem biết chơi game :D
<vubuntor631> a dang xai` emu nao` day' ?
<vubuntor631> a dnag xai emulator nao day ?
<n2i> ZSNES
<vubuntor631> sao znes cua e bat ROM no lai den si` nhi ?
<n2i> đừng chuột phải mà bật
<n2i> bật nó lên, rồi load từ trong menu ý
<n2i> thấy ok mờ
<vubuntor631> e load tu trong menu ma no van~ den si`
<vubuntor631> chan'
<n2i> :D
<n2i> config lại video coi
 * n2i mới chuyển mode, cũng chỉ chuyển tí thôi
<n2i> mấy cái game này toàn đồ cổ :D
<vubuntor631> tat nhien
<vubuntor631> nes ma
<vubuntor631> tu ngay hoc cap1 da dc choi rui
<n2i> lỡ tay config cái gamepad loạn xị ngầu lên rồi :)
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor552> cho tôi hỏi làm thế nào để khắc phục được chữ "ư" trong libreoffice
<vubuntor552> khi gõ tiếng việt theo TCVN
<CoconutCrab> không có, đó là vấn đề của font ABC cũ
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất dùng unicode và font khác
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề trong thiết kế
<vubuntor552> hiện nay tôi cũng đang dùng unicode, nhưng có một số bài viết trên web lại là font TCVN
<vubuntor552> khi mở ra toàn bị lỗi chữ "ư"
<CoconutCrab> thì để nó thôi
<CoconutCrab> dùng B2U converter để convert qua unicode
<vubuntor552> B2u là gì?
<CoconutCrab> google
<vubuntor552> để cài thì phải update kho thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> hmm, đâu là vào cái option rồi extension gì đó của office, find more extension, gõ B2Uconverter vào và dùng?
<CoconutCrab> .g b2uconverter
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/b2uconverter
<CoconutCrab> đó, vào đó tải về, dùng cái extension manager cài vào và dùng
<vubuntor552> tôi dùng Libreoffice không biết cái extension có cài được không?
<CoconutC1ab> về lý thuyết là được
<vubuntor829> lanh. wa' hu hu
<v0ld3m0rt> thoi ngu? di ae lanh. we'
<v0ld3m0rt> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-09
<vubuntor974> Cho mình hỏi cách cài đặt geant4.9.5 trên ubuntu 11.10. Please help me, mình sắp học geant4 mà giờ chưa cài được nữa, đang rất sợ. hix
<vubuntor974> mình đã làm theo mấy cách trên mạng chỉ bằng cách dùng lệnh sudo apt-get mà nó tới password của sudo rùi đứng im luôn à
<vubuntor974> bây giờ mình phải đi học rùi, mấy bạn có thể gửi email cho mình được không, thanks nhiều lắm. email mình fallrose2212@gmail.com
<vubuntor110> Chào tất cả
<vubuntor110> Mình có một rắc rối này muốn hỏi
<n0bawk> rắc rối chi
<vubuntor110> Máy mình đang dùng bình thường thì tự nhiên nhảy về màng hình login.
<vubuntor110> có cách nào khắc phục việc này không
<n0bawk> phải tìm nguyên nhân do đâu thì mới khắc phục được
<vubuntor110> mình mới cài lại ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor110> lúc trước cũng hay bị nghĩ cài lại ko bị nữa
<vubuntor110> ai ngờ được một thời gian nó bị lại
<vubuntor110> Nguyên nhân thì mình chụi à mình có phải chuyên gia đâu mà biết lỗi đó bị là do cái gì ra làm sao?
<vubuntor019> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor019> có ai cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor110> Có người đó hỏi đi
<vubuntor019> mình dùng latex
<vubuntor019> đã cài texlive
<vubuntor019> texmaker
<vubuntor019> và gói lang-vietnammese
<vubuntor019> nhưng vẫn không gõ được tiếng việt
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor019> trong texmaker đã chọn utf8
<vubuntor019> :D
<vubuntor019> mình đã hỏi rồi đấy ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor019: ko gõ được tiếng việt là sao?
<vubuntor019> là k gõ được tiếng việt
<n0bawk> vubuntor110: hôm nào offline bạn mang máy đi mọi người xem hộ cho
<n0bawk> vubuntor110: bạn thử để ý xem có dùng cái gì đặc biệt ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor110: ví dụ hay dùng cái gì thì nó bị như thế
<vubuntor019> mình đã khởi động lại máy và chỉ chạy nó mà vẫn bị vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor019: ko gõ được tiếng việt hay là gõ được mà ko biên dịch được?
<n0bawk> 2 cái khác nhau nha
<vubuntor019> k gõ được bạn ạ
<n0bawk> ko gõ được thì có thể do mấy cái qt rồi
<n0bawk> im-switch -s ibus thá»­ xem
<vubuntor019> vẫn k được bạn ạ
<vubuntor019> mà chỉ cái texmaker bị bạn ạ
<vubuntor019> còn mình vẫn gõ tiếng việt khi chat đây
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> QT_IM_MODULE="xim" texmaker
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy lệnh này
<n0bawk> rồi bật bộ gõ lên xem có gõ được ko
<n2i> vubuntor019: cậu đã cài ibus-qt và dùng qtconfig để chọn input method là ibus chưa?
<n2i> à mà quên, bạn dùng bộ gõ nào?
<vubuntor019> mình dùng ibus
<vubuntor019> ibus-qt là cái gì nhỉ
<vubuntor019> cơ mà khổ là mỗi cái texmaker bị
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> texmaker dùng qt mà
<vubuntor019> còn mọi cái đều bình thường
<vubuntor019> để mình thử
<n0bawk> qt thì phải cài ibus-qt
<vubuntor741> Tự nhiên chat không được
<vubuntor741> ....
<vubuntor741> Cho mình hỏi luôn cái này. Thế trạng thái của máy vi sao login lại thì hệ thống có ghi lại không, Nếu có ghi lại thì xem ở đâu
<vubuntor019> mình dùng synaptic cài ibus-qt4 rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: thường lỗi có thể xem file log
<vubuntor019> nhưng vào language suport sao k thấy có lựa chọn
<n0bawk> ví dụ .xsession-errors
<n0bawk> hay /var/log/...
<vubuntor741> nhưng file nào trong /var/log
<vubuntor741> trong đó tùm lum
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: ờ, thử xem /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor019> mình dùng synaptic cài ibus-qt4 rồi
<vubuntor019> nhưng vào language suport sao k thấy có lựa chọn
<vubuntor741> 1099.730] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12336 [  1099.730] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: [  1099.730] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   54.20  1024 1048 1184 1344  600 603 609 670 -hsync -vsync (40.3 kHz) [  1106.037] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-A77BBE312A49C9FE89948D38B2A8CB84C3CBB410.xkm
<vubuntor741> chẳn có ý nghĩa gì hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor019: chạy thử lệnh chỉ ở trên
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor741
<ubot2`> vubuntor741: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: tìm dòng nào có chữ EE
<n0bawk> hoặc vào console, disable gdm đi
<n0bawk> rồi startx trong đó rồi chờ nó crash :-s
<vubuntor741> .xsession-errors: command not found
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: nói chung là phải tìm ra nguyên nhân mới chữa được
<vubuntor741> ...
<n0bawk> mà nói thế này thì cũng chịu
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: nó là file
<n0bawk> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<vubuntor741> thì xem trong file log nó ghi gì thì mới biết chứ
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor741
<ubot2`> vubuntor741: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor741> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798031/
<vubuntor741> clear
<vubuntor221> [16:13] <vubuntor221> bạn ơi mình hỏi tiếp cái vừa này [16:13] <vubuntor221> k gõ được tiếng việt với texmaker ấy [16:14] <vubuntor221> mình đã cài ibus-qt [16:14] <vubuntor221> và đã cài qt4-config [16:14] <vubuntor221> reset máy [16:14] <vubuntor221> nhưng k có lựa chọn của ibus-qt
<vubuntor221> mình đã cài cái ibus-qt
<vubuntor221> cài qt4-setting
<vubuntor221> nhưng vẫn chưa được bạn ạ
<n2i> qtconfig <-- dùng lệnh này :|
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: lúc bị đơ có dùng banshee gì ko?
<vubuntor741> banshee?
<vubuntor741> đang send mail
<vubuntor741> send xong thì bị
<vubuntor221> hic
<vubuntor221> k có ai à?
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy QT_IM_MODULE="xim" texmaker
<n0bawk> xem có được ko
<n0bawk> ko được thì báo lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: mỗi lần send mail là bị?
<vubuntor741> không
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: cái này là phức tạp rồi chịu khó quan sát khi nào bị
<n0bawk> rồi đoán xem do cái gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: cho xem nội dung file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vubuntor741> ok chờ tí
<n0bawk> chứ thế này bố thằng nào đoán được
<n0bawk> đến mình bị còn phải debug cả ngày ;-s
<vubuntor741> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798036/
<vubuntor741> ...
<vubuntor741> cao thủ cũng phải mất cả ngày à.
<C4NoC> nhức mắt quá
<vubuntor741> dùng thuốc đi
<n0bawk> ko xác định được lỗi thì có cả tháng cũng ko sửa được :))
 * n0bawk ko thấy gì bất thường hố hố
<vubuntor741> thế ông có bị lần nào chưa
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> hem hỉu bị seo
<C4NoC> hê hê
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: đang dùng ubuntu version?
<n0bawk> unity hay gnome 3?
<vubuntor741> unity
<n0bawk> thế có thể do unity rồi :D
<n0bawk> vất béng đi dùng cái khác thử xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor741: ubuntu version nhiêu?
<vubuntor741> hê hê
<vubuntor741> mới nhất ấy
<n0bawk> thôi hôm nào offline mang đến mọi người phá
<vubuntor741> mới cài lại nên down cái mới nhất về cài
<n0bawk> chứ chát chit thế nào mỏi tay vãi :))
<vubuntor741> lâu bỏ bà
<n0bawk> mới nhất là cái nào?
<n0bawk> hay là lại đang testing, với unstable :-s
<vubuntor741> chờ tí để xem lại
<vubuntor741> 11.10
<vubuntor741> lenh gi de xem thong tin he ddieu hanh
<n0bawk> uname -a
<vubuntor741> timf xong roi
<vubuntor741> Không khả quang gì mấy cảm ơn vì đã giúp đở.
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> vất máy đây dùng hộ vài tuần rồi chữa cho ;0
<vubuntor756> hoi gap gap may pro oi
<vubuntor400> chao ban
<vubuntor400> minh dang co van de kho khan ve update
<lostfile> vubuntor029: vấn đề gì?
<lostfile> vubuntor029: OMG, sorry mắt nhắm mắt mở ngó nhầm
<GeekComp> lostfile: mấy h mà ngủ ác thía
<lostfile> GeekComp: ngủ đâu, nãy giờ ngó cái cli hoài hoa mắt
<GeekComp> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Moá sao nay Distrowatch lắm release thế ếu biết
<vubuntor140> chào các bạn, mình xin hỏi về cách thiết lập Ubuntu để truy cập qua SSH. Máy mình cài openssh-server thì có thể SSH từ trong mạng LAN. Giờ muốn truy cập từ internet vào thì cần cài đặt thêm các gói nào nhỉ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor140: không cần gói nào cả, chỉ cần đảm bảo từ ngoài có thể kết nối tới máy của bạn thôi
<vubuntor140> mạng LAN gồm một số máy cùng kết nối ra bên ngoài qua 1 modem wireless
<lostfile> vubuntor140: nat
<Stanley00> lostfile: nat đi từ ngoài vào được à sn?
<Stanley00> à, hiểu rồi :(
<lostfile> static, or dynamic
<vubuntor140> cảm ơn lostfile
<vubuntor140> mạng LAN hình như có IP static
<lostfile> vubuntor140: cấu hình con gw của bạn chuyển hướng port ssh về server của bạn là okie
<vubuntor140> nghĩa là chỉ cần cài nat để có gateway và chỉ đến IP local của con server à
<lostfile> vubuntor140: vào con router ADSL của bạn mà làm
<n2i> `thông lỗ` cổng 22 cho có đường từ internet qua modem vào máy bạn là được :3
<lostfile> vubuntor140: cứ mở cho GW listen port 22 và tạo rule chuyển hướng đến server của bạn
<n2i> s/máy bạn/con server đó
<vubuntor140> tức là nếu chỉnh ở con ADSL modem thì cũng không cần cài thêm gì ở server?
<lostfile> vubuntor140: yes
<n2i> vubuntor140: yup
<vubuntor140> ok
<vubuntor140> vậy trong trường hợp IP dynamic, thì cũng chỉnh ở modem + dùng 1 dịch vụ kiểu dyndns là được phải không?
<GeekComp> 8-}
<lostfile> vubuntor140: uh
<vubuntor140> vậy được rồi, cảm ơn các bạn đã hỗ trợ nhé
<lostfile> vubuntor140: miễn sao ở internet bạn tìm được "cửa nhà" mình để chui vào là được
<vubuntor880> em chao` moi nguoi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor880> em dang dung ubuntu 10.04. dang dung tieng viet. em dung ibus va da co unikey nhung em khong biet dung the nao a
<Stanley00> bạn đã add unikey vào ibus chưa?
<Stanley00> thử nhấn ctrl+space và gõ vài chữ telex xem
<vubuntor880> hinh nhu chua khoi dong ibus
<Stanley00> ...
<vubuntor880> dạ được rồi ạ
<vubuntor880> lần đầu em dùng ubuntu
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor880> có thanh dock nào giống mac os không giới thiệu em với
<vubuntor880> cho em cái tên rồi em tụw search cách cài
<Stanley00> chịu khó search forum đi bạn, có awn và cairo, nghe nói awn giống hơn
<vubuntor880> chứ em thấy nó nhiều thanh dock quá
<vubuntor880> vâng
<vubuntor880> em cảm ơn
<Stanley00> np ;)
<GeekComp> :-ss
<GeekComp> chà tiếng Tây
<Stanley00> GeekComp: ??
<GeekComp> no problem
<GeekComp> ;))
<Stanley00> =
<Stanley00> =))
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor880> làm thế nào cho ibus khởi động cùng ubuntu ạ?
<GeekComp> bợn đang dùng 10.04 hả
<Stanley00> chỉnh trong language support ấy
<vubuntor880> vâng ạ
<GeekComp> ờ thía thì vô Administrator -> System Preference -> Language Support thì phải
<GeekComp> ở menu xổ xuống chọn ibus
<vubuntor880> sao tốc độ tải mạng nhà em chậm quá ạ
<GeekComp> :-w bạn nói chung chung thía thì /me cũng chả giải quyết đk
<vubuntor880> em tải phần mềm trong ubuntu software center mà toàn biij lỗi
<vubuntor880> " kiểm tra lại đường truyền "
<vubuntor880> cài đặt chương trình thì toàn 20kb/s
<GeekComp> ờ, nó tải từ sv nước ngoài, mà đang đứt dây cáp quang
<Stanley00> vubuntor880: bạn nên đổi repos sang chỗ khác ấy, ftp hay virror chẳng hạn
<vubuntor880> sever FPT có load nhanh nhưng lại lỗi anh ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor880: lỗi giề
<GeekComp> 10.04 thì làm gì có lỗi
<vubuntor880> không lấy về được file
<Stanley00> vubuntor880: vậy bạn nên thử chạy "sudo apt-get install -f" xem
<vubuntor880> "không thể lấy các gói phần mềm từ máy chủ" kết quả sau khi chọn sever việt nam ạ
<GeekComp> đổi DNS chưa
<vubuntor880> dạ chưa
<vubuntor880> đổi thế nào ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-10
<vubuntor726> làm sao cài đc ccsm ubuntu 11.10 vậy các bạn
<Stanley00> cài bằng Ubuntu Software Center á
<vubuntor726> mình cài rồi mà kích hoạt mấy cái hiệu ứng ko đc
<vubuntor726> enable rồi mà nó cũng vậy ah :(
<Stanley00> vậy thì câu hỏi không phải là "làm sao cài..." :-ss
<vubuntor726> vậy làm sao kích hoạt đc vậy :-ss
<Stanley00> thế bạn muốn kích hoạt gì?
<Stanley00> thường thì chỉ tích enable là xong
<Stanley00> mà bạn đang dùng Ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor726> bản 11.10
<Stanley00> còn một câu hỏi nữa... haiz
<vubuntor726> desktop cube
<vubuntor726> kích hoạt water effect cũng ko đc
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thêm mấy cái của nợ đó làm gì
<C4NoC> cho nặng máy
<Stanley00> uhm, nếu bạn biết nó thông báo những gì thì sẽ làm được thôi...
<vubuntor726> nó ko thông báo gì hết
<vubuntor726> enable thì bình thường
<Stanley00> mà khuyên chân thành, đừng có đụng vô mấy thứ đó, còn thích thì bạn search diễn đàn một vòng đi nha
<vubuntor726> nhưng sử dụng ko đc :(
<Stanley00> bạn có nhầm không? 11.10 kích hoạt cube mà không thông báo gì á? :-ss bạn có dùng unity không đấy
<vubuntor726> lúc trước máy bàn xài bản 10.10 thì bình thường
<vubuntor726> nó để disable desktop wall :(
<vubuntor869> em chào mọi người
<vubuntor869> có ai không ạ?
<lostfile> hem ^^
<vubuntor869> em dùng ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor869> giao diện Gnome
<vubuntor869> bảng điều khiển phía trên cùng của em đã thêm 1 vài thứ - giờ em muỗn gỡ thì làm sao ạ?
<vubuntor869> cụ thể là em đã thêm " danh sách các cửa sổ "
<lostfile> vubuntor869: bấm chuột phải lên cái cần gỡ bỏ
<lostfile> vubuntor869: chọn remove or delete gì đó
<vubuntor869> dạ vâng - các chương trình khác thì là thế nhưng mà cái này không được ạ
<lostfile> vubuntor869: bạn mở một ứng dụng nào đó
<vubuntor869> dạ rôi
<lostfile> vubuntor869: sau đó bấm vào phí góc trái ngay rìa của ứng dụng trên bar
<vubuntor869> không thấy có cái remove nào cả ạ
<lostfile> vubuntor869: bạn phải bấm chuột vào thanh bar đó, đừng bấm vào cái list của ứng dụng đang chạy
<lostfile> vubuntor869: gần sát cái list
<vubuntor869> đã gỡ ạ
<vubuntor869> nhưng sao nó ko mất vậy anh
<lostfile> @@ bạn hỏi khó quá
 * lostfile đâu xác định được bạn remove cái nào đâu
<vubuntor869> dạ em cảm ơn
<vubuntor869> dc rồi ạ
<vubuntor869> ^^!
<vubuntor869> làm 2 lần thì được
<lostfile> vubuntor869: okie, chắc bị double
<vubuntor869> desktop cube 3D làm sao bật lên dc ạ
<vubuntor869> nhìn thấy cái hình hộp vuông vuông ấy ạ
<lostfile> vào ccms
<lostfile> chỉnh
<vubuntor869> sao nữa ạ
<lostfile> hic, bạn lên youtube or vào diễn đàn search có hướng dẫn nhiều lắm
<vubuntor869> tại em chỉ thấy cách cài
 * lostfile không nhớ nỗi tên mấy cái cần stick trong đó
<lostfile> bạn cài simple compiz configure manager vào
<lostfile> làm cho dễ
<vubuntor869> em cài rồi
<lostfile> mở lên và stick vào những gì mình thích
<vubuntor869> tích hết mà chưa thấy ạ
<vubuntor869> toàn thấy hiệu ứng linh tinh thôi
<vubuntor869> nhưng mà công nhận đẹp thật đấy ạ
<lostfile> qua thẻ desktop
<vubuntor869> ^^!
<lostfile> hình như bên đó
<lostfile> mặc định theo /me nhớ hong nhầm là desktop wall
<lostfile> bạn chuyển sang 3d cube là đc, mà muốn chạy thì bạn phải thiết lập 4 màn hình nha
<lostfile> vubuntor869: xem clip này mà làm
<lostfile> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0HONRFygFI
<vubuntor695> bạn nào có thể giúp mình xóa mấy cái dòng test memory lúc khởi động với đc ko
<C4NoC> chi vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor695: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo update-grub
<vubuntor695> làm sao edit đc hình grub lúc mới khởi động vậy các bạn
<lostfile> vubuntor695: dùng superboot manager cho đơn giản
<lostfile> vubuntor695: google là ra ứng dụng đó, cài đặt và sử dụng
<vubuntor695> thanks
<jin9x> ai giúp cái lỗi phím tắt trong gnome-shell với :((
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> vào đọc help
<codai2810> :3
<jin9x> mình nghĩ nó lỗi ở cái keyboard layout, mà ko biết chỉnh sao
<jin9x> trong option của keyboard layout, trong mục Ctrl position, At left of 'A', tuy ko chọn nhưng hiện tại nó giống hệt như lúc kích hoạt
<vubuntor874> mình có cái modem chuyển mạng cho 3 cái PC chạy window, mình lấy cái PC share mạng = wifi cho laptop xài linux, lap có mạng nhung hok share file giữa máy và PC đc có cách nào không chỉ mình
<n2i> vubuntor874: share file? samba <---
<n2i> ftp <-- :D
<vubuntor874> cái đó là package tải trên mạng ah`
<n2i> dùng service samba (~ smb của windows) hay ftp. cài đặt và cấu hình: gúc gồ :3
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<codai2810> thứ sáu thi mà h chả nhớ samba là cái gì nữa =))
<CoconutCrab> Brazilian dance or sumthing
<vubuntor593> ubuntu 10.10 xài tổ hợp phím nào để show workspace giống Super+s trong ubuntu 11.10 vậy mọi người
<n2i> vubuntor593: thuở đó chưa có Super + S :D
<n2i> bạn có thể tự đặt cho compiz
<n2i> compiz vốn có cái show workspaces dùng lắc chuột đó.
<vubuntor593> thanks ban
<vubuntor593> ah mà sao cái ibus unikey của mình phần Input Method không có Vietnamese Unikey nhỉ
<vubuntor593> chỉ có Chinese với Other
<vubuntor466> em hoi 1 chút ạ
<vubuntor466> tại sao ibus-unikey nhà em gõ mỗi mơi khác nhau lại phải bật lại thế ạ
<vubuntor466> có cách nào bật nó lên luôn không?
<Tux|Died> vubuntor466: có
<Tux|Died> mở prefenrences của nó lên
<Tux|Died> vào mục Share among input method ...
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: à, sn dạo này còn support cái tool downloader nữa không vậy?
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: thì vẫn support mà
<Tux|Died> mình thấy tất cả đều gõ được cũng bất tiện bỏ cha
<Tux|Died> đang code sang bên cửa sổ chat -> bật -> code -> tắt
<Tux|Died> lolz
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy report một lỗi nè, nếu dùng tham số -d mà thư mục cha chưa có là nó bị lỗi á, VD "-d ~/Music/a/b" mà thư mục a chưa tạo thì nó không tạo thư mục b được
<vubuntor466> khong hieu sao
<vubuntor466> em lam mat luon
<vubuntor466> ko go dc nua
 * Stanley00 cũng không quen lắm cái share among đấy, hầu như chỉ có chat mới dùng tiếng việt 
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: lấy bản mới nhất chưa ?
<Stanley00> mới lấy lúc nãy
<Tux|Died> okie
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: nào thấy fix hộ luôn đi
<Tux|Died> :D
<vubuntor466> có phần mềm nào quay video màn hình ubuntu thế ạ, đem khoe với mấy thằng bạn hâm mộ windows :D
<vubuntor593> làm sao vào đc facebook mạng fpt đc vậy mọi người
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: tiec la /me khon biet python :(
<vubuntor593> thêm DNS vào rồi mà vào vẫn ko đc :( fpt nó chặn luôn rồi
<Tux|Died> vubuntor466: thế thì thôi
<Tux|Died> khỏi quay
<Tux|Died> khoe làm gì
<Tux|Died> ăn gạch =))
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: done
<Stanley00> ơ, nhanh thế :))
<Stanley00> thanks sn Tux|Died nhá
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: thì thay mỗi cái hàm mà :D
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: thật là chán /me ghê, biết mỗi cái C/C++ basic... =((
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: móa
<Tux|Died> hàm mkdir cũng dùng được mà
<Stanley00> èo, thế làm sao kết hợp nó với python kìa chứ :))
<vubuntor466> em thích khoe cơ
<vubuntor466> làm sao giờ ạ
<vubuntor466> cho em cái tên phần mềm thôi
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: học python dễ không
<Tux|Died> code đọc là hiểu mà
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: push lên rồi đấy
 * CoconutCrab do.c kho^ng hie^?u
 * CoconutCrab tu*. va^~n
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: uhm, thay code cung de hieu, nhung chi doc duoc thoi, con viet thi e hoi qua suc
<Tux|Died> lolz
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: học tốt C/C++ mất một đêm đọc qua python chứ mấy.
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: thoi, /me không dám làm siêu nhân đâu, chỉ mới học được cái help(xxx) thôi à :D
 * Tux|Died nghĩ Stanley00 lười
<Tux|Died> chứ còn python học nhanh như không
 * Tux|Died đọc qua quyển think python
<Tux|Died> là làm được mấy cái ứng dụng cơ bản
<Tux|Died> thêm quyển Dive into python nữa là thành master
<Tux|Died> ;p
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: thanks, down ve tet nay luyen thoi :))
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: đặt quyết tâm xem nào
<Tux|Died> đêm nay code được python :D
<Tux|Died> kid__: học python dễ mà nhở ?
<Stanley00> print "hello world!\n"
<Stanley00> xong nhé Tux|Died
<Tux|Died> chả cần \n nó cũng xuống dòng =))
<Stanley00> he he, moi bat dau the la tot roi
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: thế có thích đặt quyết tâm không
<Tux|Died> đêm /me kiểm tra cho
 * Tux|Died gà python
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: thật đó, python đọc hiểu dễ mà.
<Tux|Died> đừng sợ.
<Stanley00> hmm, mai la ve que roi, khong co net, chac tu luyen o nha, tet xong nho sn Tux|Died kiem tra nha :D
<Tux|Died> mọa
<Tux|Died> nghỉ Tết sớm thế
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: /me luc truoc cung co xem qua, hoc duoc if voi hinh nhu loop gi do roi :D
<Stanley00> chan cai ibus du ta, bi man roi :((
<Tux|Died> Stanley00: thế là code được rồi
<Tux|Died> =))
<Stanley00> Tux|Died: nhung cung chang ung dung duoc gi ngoai may cai can ban...
<Stanley00> yeah, tai xong 2 quyen ebook roi, luyen thoi :))
<vubuntor058> xin cho hỏi
<vubuntor058> khi mình dùng ibus
<vubuntor058> để input là tiếng việt
<vubuntor058> khi đánh trong terminal thì thường bị hiện password
<Tux|Windoof> tắt nó đi
<vubuntor058> làm thế nào để fix triệt để
<Tux|Windoof> hết :))
<vubuntor058> clt+space hả
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor058: không share input nữa
<vubuntor058> oh
<vubuntor058> cám ơn
<Tux|Windoof> vì terminal rồi thì dùng TV mấy đâu
<vubuntor058> mình biết chỗ đó
<vubuntor058> oki
<vubuntor058> thanhs
<vubuntor058> :d
<vubuntor736> mình mới cài ubutun 10.10 active driver NVIDIA xong restart lại máy nó lên màn hình đen thui toàn dòng lệnh
<vubuntor736> làm sao vào lại đc giao diện đồ họa vậy
<lostfile> vubuntor736, khởi động lại
<lostfile> ngay giao diện grub bấm chữ e
<vubuntor736> rồi sao nữa
<lostfile> sau đó điền vào sau chữ plash nội dung
<lostfile> nomodeset xforcevesa
<lostfile> sau đó bấm crtl + x để boot
<lostfile> nhân tiên bạn vubuntor736 xài dòng máy nào thía!?
<vubuntor736> dell N5110
<vubuntor736> thanks nha
<vubuntor736> để mình làm thử
<lostfile> okie, boot bằng cách thêm option thì vào được nhưng driver mặc định
<lostfile> còn try với nvidia thì thử chỉ dùng dòng nomodeset thôi
<lostfile> không được nữa thì lên trang chủ nvidia down file .run về mà cài
<lostfile> google để tìm phiên bản thích hợp với 10.10 nhé
<lostfile> chứ không là nó báo thiếu module
<vubuntor636> lostfile: đã thử thêm nomodeset xforcevesa rồi vẫn ko đc
<lostfile> vubuntor636, khởi động vào recovery mode
<vubuntor636> nó vẫn vào màn hình đen thui rồi bắt nhập user pass
<lostfile> vubuntor636, xóa file xorg.conf đi
<lostfile> vubuntor636, ah
<lostfile> sorry
<vubuntor636> nhÆ° terminal
<lostfile> vào được màn hình terminal thì ok rồi
<lostfile> bạn đăng nhập vào
<lostfile> sau đó dùng lệnh
<lostfile> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lostfile> xong bạn gõ startx lại là okie
<vubuntor636> thanks nhé
<lostfile> wlc ^^
<dnv2006> Hello, everyone
<dnv2006> v
<dnv2006> http://mp3.zing.vn/album/The-Best-Of-Quang-Ha-Quang-Ha/ZWZ9EUUW.html?st=0
<GeekComp> !hi | dnv2006
<ubot2`> dnv2006: Chào bạn!
<dnv2006> chào đ/c
<dnv2006> ko có chủ đề j để nói chuyện à
 * Tux|Ubuntu buồn
<dnv2006> Xin hỏi các bạn. Tôi đang dùng Ubuntu server 64 bit
<dnv2006> Làm thế nào để mỗi khi khởi động, hệ điều hành ko kiểm tra kết nối mạng trước khi sử dụng máy?
<dnv2006> bản 11.10 nhé
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả hiểu
<dnv2006> Tux
<dnv2006> Đặt vấn đề
<dnv2006> Tôi dùng Ubuntu Server 64 bit bản 11.0
<dnv2006> 11.10
<dnv2006> Mỗi khi khởi động, máy đều check network status mất 1 - 2phuts
<dnv2006> bi h làm sao để bỏ bước này ý mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> check network status ?
<dnv2006> uh
<dnv2006> Tux cài thử dùng xem sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-view-the-status-of-my-network-interfacescard.html
<Tux|Ubuntu> dnv2006: disable cái services nào đó đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> daemon thì chuẩn hơn.
<dnv2006> nhưng đây là lúc starup nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> dnv2006: dạ vâng
 * Tux|Ubuntu nghĩ dnv2006 phải siêu Windows server lắm
<dnv2006> xin hỏi Tux, disable nó thế nào?
<dnv2006> trong http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-view-the-status-of-my-network-interfacescard.html ko thấy mục cần tìm?
<Tux|Ubuntu> dnv2006: như Windows ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở services.msc lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chọn chọn rồi chuột phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<GeekComp> =))
<dnv2006> các bác hướng dẫn thế này thì ko làm đc
<dnv2006> ko biết mới phải dùng để biết chớ
 * Tux|Ubuntu có biết đâu
 * lmq2401 không biết gì nhưng cũng xem support dnv2006
 * lmq2401 xem mấy sn súp bọt 
<vubuntor946> còn ai ở đấy ko ak?
<vubuntor946> cho em hỏi xíu !
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-11
<vubuntor733> giup voi
<vubuntor733> giup minh voi het biet duong rui hu hu
<C4NoC> hết biết đường?
<C4NoC> đi mua bản đồ
<C4NoC> chứ khóc gì
<C4NoC> ko thì hỏi CSGT á
<vubuntor733> he he cam on tra loi
<vubuntor733> minh vua cai unbuntu cho may co wa
<vubuntor733> theo su chi dao
<vubuntor733> nhung sung dung bo dau vin ko ra
<vubuntor733> ko co fon arian
<vubuntor733> minh da cai fon rui sao ko thay
<vubuntor733> ko biet duong chang hoi ai duoc
<MeiMei> C4NoC: :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor733, gõ có dấu dùm cái
<C4NoC> khó đọc quá
<vubuntor733> xin lổi
<C4NoC> rồi, dzụ gì?
<vubuntor733> mình bỏ dấu vni không được
<vubuntor733> do lổi fon
<C4NoC> vni gì?
<C4NoC> là kiểu gõ, vni, với telex
<C4NoC> hay sao
<vubuntor733> kieu gõ
<vubuntor733> ok
<C4NoC> gõ cho font gì?
<vubuntor733> deja
<C4NoC> sao ko gõ dc
<vubuntor733> cai font arian ma sao ko co
<vubuntor733> ko biet
<vubuntor733> chi co telex moi ra dau
<vubuntor733> đã cập nhật font ttf-mscorefonts  rui ma ko thay
<vubuntor733> Times New Roman, Arial ko co? ko hieu sao nua
<vubuntor733> xin lổi mới chuyển qua unbuntu do ubnd thành phố vĩnh long yêu câu
<C4NoC> có mscorefonts rồi à
<vubuntor733> nên phai mò mẩm thông cảm giup minh nha
<vubuntor733> Dạ
<C4NoC> mở cái Libreoffice Writer ra xem
<C4NoC> lúc chọn font, có Arial ko
<vubuntor733> ko có
<C4NoC> reboot chÆ°a?
<vubuntor733> chua
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<C4NoC> cài lại gói đó xem
<C4NoC> cho chắc
<vubuntor733> dạ cảm on nhiều cho hoi số ĐT được ko? minh lam  ngay nay chua sư dung dc
<C4NoC> lên đây dc rồi
<vubuntor733> ma reboot la gi vay?
<C4NoC> :|
<todo1991> alo chào mọi ng
<todo1991> ười
<C4NoC> restart
<vubuntor733> là sao?
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> là khởi động lại máy
<C4NoC> .....
<vubuntor733> roi
<vubuntor733>  lan roi
<vubuntor733> 2 lan roi
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor733> 11.10
<vubuntor733> minh da cai ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor733> rôi sư dung sao jo?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thôi cài teamviewer vào
<C4NoC> coi sơ cho
<vubuntor733> ok
<vubuntor733> tren trung tam phan mem ko co teamviewer
<vubuntor733> minh chon duoi .deb or gz
<C4NoC> .deb
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> cài Ubuntu
<C4NoC> mà ko biết tí gì linux sao?
<vubuntor733> ko biet nhieu minh chi ta tay ngan ha
<vubuntor733> chuyen vien kiem nhiem
<vubuntor733> hoc y te phai lam IT
<vubuntor733> biet chet lien
<vubuntor733> lam ko duoc bi chuoi
<vubuntor733> lam lau bi la
<vubuntor733> khung kiep thật
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> dzui vậy
<vubuntor733> he he ko biet khoc or cuoi
<C4NoC> UBND hở
<vubuntor733> IT dịch vụ cung ko ai chieu cai ubuntu đâu phai tu hoc hoi thui
<C4NoC> IT dịch vụ mà cũng ko biết à
<C4NoC> cơ mà , ở chỗ nào của VL vậy?
<C4NoC> trên đây có người quê VL luôn đó
<vubuntor733> khong phòng y tế TP trực thuoc UBND
<vubuntor733> the a?
<vubuntor733> ko chiu cai
<vubuntor733> mung wa
<C4NoC> nếu để đến tết dc, gọi tên đấy về làm giúp cho
<vubuntor733> biet or ko thi ko biet chi biet ko chiu cai
<vubuntor733> trong hom nay phai xong
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor733> go dau tieng viet va su dung van ban duoc
<C4NoC> xong cái gì ?
<vubuntor733> cho cai teamviewer duoc giup minh voi nha
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> nếu rảnh
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor733> cam on nhiẻu
<vubuntor733> if có về vinh long alo ra hau tạ  chau cafe or lai rai ra mat sư phụ
<C4NoC> :P
<C4NoC> chắc còn lâu
<C4NoC> hehe
<vubuntor733> sao thế tết ko ve a?
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC có ở VL đâu
<C4NoC> mà về
 * C4NoC ở biển 
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor733> a xl noi trong nhom có ngươi we VL đung ko?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> có người
<C4NoC> chứ ko phải mềnh
<vubuntor733> ok the we o đau?
<C4NoC> biển
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor733> id:309 749 304
<vubuntor733> Pass:4756
<C4NoC> mở dùm cái terminal
<C4NoC> gõ pass đi
<C4NoC> tự gõ
<vubuntor733> 0703820394
<vubuntor733> hu hu
<vubuntor733> cam on nhieu lam lam
<TaoThao> Hello anh em !
<dnv2006> 22222222222
<C4NoC> 2 cái gì?
<vubuntor460> ubuntu 10.10 của em mất desktop effects rồi phải làm sao lấy lại đc
<n0bawk> thì bật lại effect lên
<vubuntor460> mất tiêu phần đó mới bật ko đc
<vubuntor460> =((
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> upgrade lên cái mới đê :D
<vubuntor460> ko thích 11.04 cho lắm
<n0bawk> vubuntor460: ko thích cái giao diệnthì chuyểnqua classic
<n0bawk> rồi cài compiz vào
<n0bawk> cũng như 10.10 thôi
<n0bawk> có điều gnome3 vẫn chưa ngon lắm
<vubuntor460> cài 11.10 xong rồi cài thêm gnome3 ah
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> có chỗ chọn giao diện classic hay gì đó
<n0bawk> còn cái vụ mất desktop effect kia
<n0bawk> thì thử check log xem
<n0bawk> hoặc reset lại config
<vubuntor460> check log như thế nào
<vubuntor795> ubuntu 10.10 vào appearance preferences không có tab visual effects
<vubuntor795> làm sao lấy lại đc tab Visual Effects
<n0bawk> check thử cái ~/.xsession_errors xem
<vubuntor795> check như thế nào :(
<vubuntor795> No such file or directory
<vubuntor795> xsessonsion_errors nó thế này =((
<vubuntor654> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor654> em đang dùng jdownloader
<vubuntor654> nhưng gần đây nó hâm hâm
<vubuntor654> kích vào nó trên panel
<vubuntor654> thì icon chuyển động, nhưng chương trình không hiện lên
<vubuntor654> em biết nó vẫn đang tải file nào đó
<vubuntor654> alo
<vubuntor654> có ai không ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chả bị thế bao giờ
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor654> hì
<nobawk> chir vafo chon. show gi` gi` do'
<nobawk> chac' no' bat. ra
<vubuntor654> đúng rồi
<vubuntor654> kích vào nó
<vubuntor654> mà nó không mở cửa sổ trên màn hình
<vubuntor654> vậy thôi
<vubuntor654> cám ơn team
<Tux|Ubuntu> double click
<vubuntor654> :d
<vubuntor654> dùng cả rồi ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc xóa ~/.jd đi rồi start lại
<vubuntor654> vâng em cám ơn,
<vubuntor654> ha anh tux
<vubuntor654> bye
<vubuntor654> :d
<vubuntor787> Chào các ban.
<codai2810> các bạn chào
<vubuntor787> Cho mình hỏi trên Ubuntu server ta cấu hình DNS. Có cách nào cấu hình DNS mà không dùng BIND?
<vubuntor787> Có bạn nào có thể giải quyết vấn đề của mình không vây?
 * codai2810 chỉ biết dùng bind :D
<lostfile> vubuntor787: ??? dịch vụ DNS
<vubuntor787> cấu hình DNS server trên Ubuntu Server
<lostfile> vubuntor787: trên MS thì bạn dùng của MS trên linux or unix thì dùng bind
<vubuntor787> Vậy không có cách nào ngoài cách sử dụng gói BIND ah?
<lostfile> vubuntor787: ^^, dùng BIND
<vubuntor787> hix.
<lostfile> .g dns linux
<vubuntor787> ???
<lostfile> google tìm xem ^^
<vubuntor787> Mình đã tìm rồi. Toàn sử dụng BIND
<codai2810> .g "dns without bind" linux
<GeekComp> codai2810: die từ lâu ùi
<codai2810> okay
<codai2810> hợ
<lostfile> ợ
<lostfile> hèn chi nãy gõ nó hem ra
<vubuntor119> xin giup do
<vubuntor119> co ban nao cho minh hoi ti
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor
<ubot2`> vubuntor: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor 119
<ubot2`> vubuntor 119: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> mình bị loạn cmn rồi
<vubuntor119> So sanh DNS tren ubuntu va Windowns minh dang kiem tra mong ban giup do
<GeekComp> ặc
<vubuntor119> còn 15 phút nữa bạn ơi
<GeekComp> vubuntor119: đi hỏi vubuntor787
<codai2810> ai giải thích cái này giúp mình/em với
<codai2810> sac
<codai2810> =))
<GeekComp> :]]
<codai2810> bạn này giống mình
<codai2810> thứ sáu mình cũng thế :)
<vubuntor119> Bạn ơi gips mình với:So sánh DNS trên Window và Ubuntu
<GeekComp> vubuntor119: đi hỏi vubuntor787 đi mà
 * codai2810 ko biết dns trên windows là cái gì
<codai2810> hohoho
<vubuntor119> ẹc
<vubuntor119> là dịch vụ DNS đó
<lostfile> vubuntor119: ^^ chức năng như nhau, cách thức cũng same nhưng 1 cái chỉ chạy được trên MS
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor119: lại bài tập lớn hở
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay đồ án
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<lostfile> 1 cái chạy được trên các hệ thống mở khác nhau
<lostfile> 1 cái có xiền đính kèm khi mua còn cái miễn phí
<Tux|Ubuntu> 1 license windows server bản lởm nhất là nhiêu $ nhở
 * lostfile hem để ý, thử google đi 
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/windows-server/2008-r2-buy.aspx
<vubuntor153> Xin các bạn giúp đỡ tra lời dùm câu hỏi nè:So sánh DNS trên Ubuntu và Windows ,uu điểm và nhược điểm
<lostfile> @@, nói rồi
<lostfile> còn cái nữa là
<vubuntor153> nhắc lại dùm bạn đang kiểm tra mình coi điện thoại lén
<lostfile> trên MS thì click và click, trên linux thì chịu khó soạn thảo file cấu hình -> khó quản trị hơn xíu
<lostfile> muốn gui thì cũng có, cài webmin vào
<vubuntor153> hoạt động của nó
<vubuntor153> có khác nhau k ?
<lostfile> dns trên MS tích hợp vào hệ thống domain hiệu quả hơn
<lostfile> không, vẫn các cơ chế đó
<vubuntor153> mình đang ghi vào bài kiểm tra đó bạn,có gì cứ nói cang nhiều chữ cang tôtts
<lostfile> @@
<vubuntor153> còn 7 phút nữa bạn ơi
<vubuntor153> tìm tài liệu trên mạng mà k có
<lostfile> làm rồi tự so sánh thôi
<lostfile> mà ai ra câu hỏi này khá khập khiểng
<vubuntor153> Thầy chứ ai câu gì khó quá
<vubuntor153> chừ k có thời gian làm Anh có ý gì nói Em ghi vào
<lostfile> ưu điểm
<vubuntor153> ok
<lostfile> trên linux ổn định hơn
<lostfile> nhược, tốn công quản trị
<lostfile> ưu trên MS dễ quản trị, tích hợp vào domain tốt
<lostfile> nhược là không ổn định với hệ thống domain với lớn
<lostfile> có nhiều phân cấp
<GeekComp> :s
<GeekComp> vãi Luyện
<GeekComp> lên đây hỏi bài kiểm tra :-s
<lostfile> ^^, thời buổi internet nó quá phổ biến đó mà
<codai2810> bỏ cái từ vãi luyện đê
<vubuntor153> Xin Anh đó,Đừng la Em,nói tiếp đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor153: nghỉ đê
 * Tux|Ubuntu không làm bài tập, đồ án hộ
<Tux|Ubuntu> không hỗ trợ thi cử bất hợp pháp
<Tux|Ubuntu> OP đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> thi hành nhiệm vụ đê
<vubuntor153> Xin Đại Ca,để A ,E trao đổi chút
<vubuntor153> còn 4phuts A ơi
<lostfile> vubuntor153: /me chỉ thích những gạch đầu dòng
<lostfile> vubuntor153: không thích ghi nhiều
<lostfile> vubuntor153: muốn dài thì thêm "hoa lá cành" gì đó
<lostfile> vubuntor153: buồn thì phân tích thêm các cơ chế đồng bộ, forward or trả lời truy vấn...
<vubuntor153> nhưng có 2,3 gạch gì đó chứ máy
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: kick vubuntor153
<Tux|Ubuntu> sắp hết giờ thi rồi
<lostfile> ^^
<CoconutCrab> what for?
<Tux|Ubuntu> đang hỏi bài kìa =))
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<lostfile> ^^, nay kênh này có giải bài thi nữa á
<vubuntor153> nhanh lên A ơi,thêm vài cái gạch đầu dòng nứa đi
<lostfile> hic, ai SEO mà hay thía, hỏi bài thi cũng nhảy vô tận đây
<CoconutCrab> bó tay
<vubuntor153> Tìm bác Google k thấy thì chỉ có mấy A thôi
<vubuntor153> nhanh A Æ¡i
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<vubuntor153> gần đến giờ thu bài ca lop xin thêm  5phut,giúp dùm A ơi
 * Tux|Ubuntu đếu thể nào chấp nhận được SV kiểu này
<vubuntor153> Anh vubuntor153 cho Em thêm vài cái gạch đầu dòng nữa đi,câu này 5điểm
<CoconutCrab> haiz, sao thế được, bài thi của mình phải tự mình làm lấy chứ
<vubuntor153> 1 chỉ  245 ngàn đó Anh
<GeekComp> vubuntor153: "Anh vubuntor153 cho Em thêm vài cái gạch đầu dòng nữa đi,câu này 5điểm"
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor153> Xin các bạn giúp đỡ t:So sánh DNS trên Ubuntu và Windows ,uu điểm và nhược điểm
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: thôi anh làm đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không lỡ ra tay thì OP cho em =))
<GeekComp> Tux|Ubuntu: +1
<vubuntor153> chịu thôi thời gian còn quá ít
<CoconutCrab> như nhau cả, khác gì đâu?
<vubuntor153> Cảm ơn mọi người,bài ktra đã xong.điện thoại vẫn còn nguyên,bài thì thu rồi
<vubuntor153> Chúc mọi người buổi tối zui zẻ
<vubuntor153> sẽ còn gặp lại vào dịp thi cuối kì ,hi vọng k bị la
<GeekComp> vubuntor153: chúc vui vẻ lại bạn
<GeekComp> yên tâm là chưa chắc gặp được
<vubuntor153> hề
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor153: nghĩ hay nhỉ
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười cười
<vubuntor153> thanks all
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-12
<vubuntor089> xin chào
<vubuntor089> em hỏi chút
<vubuntor089> em đọc trên một số trang
<vubuntor089> cách remove jdownloader
<vubuntor089> chỉ là xóa file cài đặt nó trong thư mục gốc
<vubuntor089> việc này có được không ạ
<C4NoC> hình như thế
<vubuntor089> khi em installl lại
<vubuntor089> thì lại được hỏi trong hộp thoại
<vubuntor089> có muốn ghi đè hay không
<vubuntor089> chọn ok, nhưng không hiểu sao
<vubuntor089> vào dash đánh jdownloader thì có 4 icon
<vubuntor089> 2 download và 2 update
<vubuntor089> nếu mà em delete lần nữa và cài lại
<vubuntor089> chắc có 6 icon mất
<vubuntor089> vậy em nên làm thế nào để xóa hết nhưng icon không có giá trị khi tìm trong dask
<vubuntor089> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80078/removing-jdownloader
<favadi> vubuntor089: mò vô trong /usr/share/applications xem có mấy cái jdownloader trong đó
<vubuntor089> à
<vubuntor089> em vào rồi
<vubuntor089> không còn nữa
<vubuntor089> :d
<vubuntor089> thôi vậy
<vubuntor089> em cám ơn
<vubuntor089> à tiện cho em hỏi
<vubuntor089> giờ dùng ubuntu 12
<vubuntor089> muốn resize icon hàng loạt thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor089> ???
<vubuntor089> hello
<vubuntor089> có ai không ạ
<n2i> vubuntor089: nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor089> em hỏi cách chỉnh kích thước icon tren déktop
<vubuntor089> hàng loạt ấy à
<vubuntor089> :))
<n2i> ctrl + a rồi chuột phải chọn resize xem sao :P
<n2i> nếu không sử dụng gconf chỉnh thuộc tính icon trên desktop xem sao
<vubuntor089> :d
<vubuntor089> hì
<n2i> cái mớ icon trên desktop là do nautilus đảm nhận thì phải
<vubuntor089> đúng rồi
<n2i> mặc định là 48x48
<n2i> muốn nhiêu? 128x128 :D
<vubuntor089> nhưng alt+f2 rồi chạy usr/share/nautilus
<vubuntor089> chì không được
<vubuntor089> :d
<vubuntor089> em muốn bé đi
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor089> 36x36 thì ngon
<vubuntor089> :D
<n2i> alt + f2: gconf-editor <--- nó và chính hắn.
<n2i> thá»­ xem
<n2i> vọc xem thế nào
<vubuntor089> sao anh lại nghĩ là chọn tất rồi resize chứ
<vubuntor089> :d
<vubuntor089> oki
<lostfile> ^^, hong rành trong đó thì dùng ubuntu-tweak mà làm
<n2i> vubuntor089: có biết =))
<lostfile> thích thì cứ nghịch trong gconf-editor, nếu có lỗi thì reset gnome thôi
<n2i> thử thôi mà. mình cũng đâu xài U hay unity nữa :P
<vubuntor089> tweak chỉnh icon trên panel chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor089> vaò phần nautilus
<vubuntor089> sau đó là icon_view
<vubuntor089> chỉnh value như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor089> cho mỗi số 36 vào đấy có ổn không ạ
<vubuntor089> :d
<vubuntor089> a ha
<vubuntor089> thoi cam on moi nguoi
<vubuntor089> value tu smallest den large
<vubuntor802> hello
<vubuntor802> cho em hoi
<vubuntor802> phat bieu nay dung hay sai
<vubuntor802> neu sai thi sai o dau
<GeekComp> vubuntor802: lại bài thi hở
<vubuntor802> "1. Bản chất Linux ko phải là Unix. Linux chỉ cố gắng tương thích về "interface" với Unix, cụ thể là chuẩn POSIX ("Portable Operating System Interface for Unix"), tức là Linux sẽ "khớp" với Unix về "bề mặt" tương tự như 2 bánh răng khác nhau về đường kính mà vẫn ăn khớp được với nhau vậy. Chú ý là mã nguồn Linux hoàn toàn độc lập với Unix (n
<vubuntor802> :d
<vubuntor802> vang
<vubuntor802> khong a
<GeekComp> ờ thế thì bạn tự làm đê
<vubuntor802> bai nhan xet
<vubuntor802> Linux đc phát hành chỉ dưới dạng kernel, ko có trình biên dịch (biên dich bằng gcc của GNU project), không có hệ vỏ (shell) - bởi vậy nên mới tồn tại nhiều shell khác nhau: sh, bash, csh, ksh, không có bootloader (nên phải xài bootloader riêng ở ngoài nhu GRUB, LILO, syslinux), không có môi trường desktop (nên phải xài đồ ngoài nhÆ° GNOME, KDE...), không có há»
<vubuntor802> troi
<GeekComp> :3 /me chấp nhận bị ghét
<vubuntor802> haha
<vubuntor802> :))
<vubuntor802> thoi di an com trua
<vubuntor802> hom nay quay nhieu nhieu' qua roi
<vubuntor802> :d
<n2i> .bots
<GeekComp> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1671362_460s.jpg
<vubuntor422> Mình đang tập tễnh bước vào ubuntu, đang mắc 1 số lỗi, có ai có thể giúp đỡ mình ko, huhu
<vubuntor422> 1.Hiện tại mình không thể cài được jdk cho ubuntu, 2. Mình không thể cài bất cứ  phần mềm nào nữa!, lúc trước thì được, đang xài phiên bàn 11.10
<C4NoC> muốn cài, vào software center cài
<C4NoC> coi mạng mẽo ra sao
<C4NoC> jdk cũng tìm trong đó
<C4NoC> xem có ko
<C4NoC> ko thì lên trang chủ coi
<C4NoC> kiếm mấy file deb về cài
<vubuntor422> Thì cài thông qua mạng bằng các câu lệnh như sau nak
<vubuntor422> 	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java 	sudo apt-get update 	sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<vubuntor422> 	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java 	
<vubuntor422> 	sudo apt-get update 	
<vubuntor422> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<vubuntor422> tất cả tải về ok hết, tới cái phần packeg configration thì đứng hoài ak
<vubuntor422> đợi khoản 30p
<vubuntor422> mình tắt và tiến hành lại
<vubuntor422> và báo lỗi
<vubuntor422> hjx
<vubuntor422> mình có sử dụng 1 vài lệnh nhưng h quên mất
<vubuntor422> sudo ... --config -a
<vubuntor422> và sudo apt-get -f install
<vubuntor422> nên h bị lỗi ko cài được phần mềm nào trong Software Center nữa hết
<vubuntor422> Configuring sun-java6-jre , hiện tại nó đang tới phần này, nó đứng cũng đc 1 tiếng rùi
<favadi> chỗ đứng đấy chắc là nó hiện license lên bắt ok
<favadi> :|
<favadi> xem có chữ ok thì bấm
<vubuntor422> đúng rùi đấy
<vubuntor422> có
<vubuntor422> nhưng bấm hem đc
<vubuntor422> có chữ <ok>
<vubuntor422> nhưng ko biết bấm phím nào hết
<vubuntor422> bấm enter cũng hem đc
<vubuntor422> giúp mình với
<vubuntor422> kích chuột cũng hem đc lun
<vubuntor422> cứu mình với
<vubuntor422> h giải quyết chỗ đó sao vậy bạn
<vubuntor422> help me
<vubuntor422> Ai giúp mình với
<favadi> nhấn tab
<vubuntor422> Ok, đc rùi, mak ơi, nếu gặp đc bạn sớm hơn , úi mừng qá, thank rất nhiều rất nhiều
<codai2810> :-?
<vubuntor732> ubuntu 10.10 ko nhan driver NVIDIA Geforce 525M
<vubuntor732> ai giup em cai driver voi
<dqhtran> có ai không ạ?
<dqhtran> cho mình hỏi tý..
<CoconutCrab> ?
<dqhtran> vừa cài xong gnome-color-chooser và bị dính cái lỗi mất tiêu flash trong trình duyệt rồi... giờ làm sao mấy bro
<CoconutCrab> hai cái đấy thì liên quan gì đến nhau đâu giời
<dqhtran> nhưng cài xong là mất liền
<dqhtran> T.T
<dnv2006> hello everybody
<dnv2006> good night
<vubuntor701> Cac ban giup minh cai nay voi hen
<vubuntor701> :)
<vubuntor701> Khi nay thang e no cai win 7
<vubuntor701> lam mat menu boot
<vubuntor701> nen minh khong vao Linux Mint duoc
<vubuntor701> lam cach nao khoi phuc lai boot duoc vay cac ban?
<vubuntor701> minh dang chay tren usb
<vubuntor701> thanks truoc :)
<vubuntor701> hom nay ca nha di choi het roi a :D
<F__k_You_All> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor701> thanks
<vubuntor701> de minh thu
<vubuntor701> :)
<vubuntor701> thanks F__k_You_All va ubot2`
<F__k_You_All> codai2810: ubuntu dùng Unity chính thức từ phiên bản 11.04 hay 11.10 ?
<codai2810> 04 ạ
<F__k_You_All> ok
<vubuntor701> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<vubuntor701> bi bao nhu vay :)
<vubuntor701> da mount roi luon
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-13
<vubuntor785> xin giúp đở gấp lỗi như sau
<vubuntor785> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18451&view=unread#unread
<vubuntor271> Xin chao Ubuntu VN
<lmq2401> vubuntor271: Chào bạn ! :)
<dnv2006> good morning, all
<dnv2006> chao
<dnv2006> Sao trong libre office thi minh go duoc tieng Viet, ma o day lai khong go duoc tieng Viet?
<dnv2006> help me
<vubuntor271> em dang su dung Ubuntu 11.10
<dnv2006> alo
<dnv2006> help me now
<lmq2401> dnv2006: đã bật bộ gõ lên chưa?
<dnv2006> bat
<dnv2006> bat roi
<dnv2006> Tren desktop, o goc duoi ben trai co
<vubuntor271> Ubuntu VN co the huong dan cai dat may Photo Canon iR2318L ?
<dnv2006> [TX: UTF8] roi
<dnv2006> the ma sao khong go duoc tieng Viet vay?
<dnv2006> :)
<dnv2006> ~)
<dnv2006> ;))
<lmq2401> dnv2006: bộ gõ gì vậy?
<dnv2006> minh dung bo go unikey
<dnv2006> de chup anh man hin nhe
<lmq2401> vubuntor271: bạn tải về cái này cài thử xem http://downloadnew.org/drivers/printer/canon-imagerunner-ir2318l-linux-printer-driver-509356.html
<dnv2006> Ban oi, hinh day ne: http://govina.vn/files/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-13%2010:45:58.png
 * lmq2401 chưa thấy cái bộ gõ này bao giờ
<lmq2401> dnv2006: bộ gõ này tên là gì vậy? Nên cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor271> Cai dat nhu binh thuong fai ko lmq2401
<lmq2401> vubuntor271: chưa cài bao giờ nên chưa biết! Cứ tải về rồi xem thử nó là cái gì
<vubuntor271> no la file .tar.gz ban ah
<lmq2401> vubuntor271: vậy thì giải nén ra
<dnv2006> chao cac bac]
<dnv2006> co ai co so cua khanh_coltech khong nhi
<dnv2006> ngay mai minh muon di nghe hoi thao vfossa.vn
<dnv2006> ma nguoi ta lai yeu cau xac nhan tu cach thanh vien cua ubuntu-vn.org
<dnv2006> Phai nho admin cua ubuntu-vn xac nhan cho
<favadi> ủa số gì thế?
<favadi> à, hội thảo gì thế?
<dnv2006> so dien thoai ma
<dnv2006> hoi thao o day ne: vfossa.vn
<favadi> hỏi họ xem xác nhận kiểu gì
<dnv2006> chi can admin cua ubuntu-vn goi dien sang ben to chuc, hoac gui mail xac nhan phat la xong
<favadi> ợ
<favadi> phức tạp vậy sao?
<vubuntor620> Các bạn cho mình hỏi về việc dựng PXE server trên Centos để cài Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 cho client không ?
<vubuntor620> Mình viết file default trong /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default hết rồi
<vubuntor620> chạy lên menu , chọn Ubuntu để cài
<vubuntor620> nhưng khi nó cài cứ chạy ở giao diện welcome hoài
<vubuntor620> Mình kiểm tra trên máy chủ Centos thì đã mount nfs thành công
<vubuntor620> Hông hiểu nguyên nhân vì sao dữ liệu k đổ xuống được
<vubuntor620> bạn có thể cho mình số điện thoại hoặc yahoo của bạn được k
<vubuntor620> để tiện trao đổi hơn
<vubuntor620> Cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<hoangnm> codai2810 cho anh xin yahoo của em nhé
<codai2810> trên này ko cho phép trao đổi thông tin cá nhân
<favadi> thực ra là có ngoại lệ
<favadi> cơ mà phải là nữ xin thông tin của nam :|
<favadi> codai2810: em xin yahoo của anh đi :))
<codai2810> trên này để log public đấy nhé
<hoangnm> =))\
<codai2810> favadi: anh ko phải nam
<codai2810> favadi: anh là Điệp :|
 * favadi tủi thân đi vào góc ngồi :(
<codai2810> hô hô
 * codai2810 vừa đi thi về
<codai2810> đặt chỉ tiêu là 4/10
<codai2810> mà cuối cùng đạt đc có 3/10
<codai2810> T_T
<hoangnm> thi gi` dâ´y em
<codai2810> linux ạ =))
<hoangnm> :), thế là cungx thoat rồi
 * codai2810 phân vùng, lúc mount sửa file fstab gõ chữ defaults thiếu chữ s -> mất 1 điểm :(
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế là hệ thống banh ta lông
<CoconutCrab> bị đuổi việc
<CoconutCrab> trừ 1 điểm là nhẹ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<codai2810> và vì bài 2 ko đc 75% điểm nên ko chấm điểm bài 3 4 5
<codai2810> =))
<hoangnm> :))
<codai2810> cả phòng thi
<codai2810> 4 là điểm tối đa
<hoangnm> mọi người ơi, làm sao dùng tiếng việt vơí emacs trên windơw nhỉ, hic, dùng cái chế độ vietnamese-telex khó chiụ quá
<hoangnm> môn này ko so điểm đc em ạ, đâỳ thằng biết nhiều vẫn die
<codai2810> thế nên em đặt chỉ tiêu là 4 điểm thôi
<codai2810> =))
<codai2810> ối thằng chả biết gì vẫn điểm cao, vì làm theo mẫu :P
<CoconutCrab> thôi, nho xanh lắm
<CoconutCrab> kệ đi
<codai2810> kì này mỗi người đc thầy cộng 2.0 vào điểm trung bình :))
<hoangnm> ừ
<hoangnm> giông năm ngoaí
 * codai2810 4.5*3 + 3*7 + 2.0 = 5.45 ~ 5.5 -> điểm C =))
<hoangnm> :D
<codai2810> mà 60% hay 70% nhỉ
<codai2810> cơ mà tính kiểu nào thì cũng ra điểm C
<codai2810> kaka
<hoangnm> thế thì quan tâm làm gì
<hoangnm> 70, bọn anh là thế
<n0bawk> ôi
<n0bawk> linux mà :))
<codai2810> n0bawk: hehe, the' là xong
 * codai2810 mỏi mắt quá T_T
<vubuntor345> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor345> giúp mình với
<codai2810> :)
<codai2810> favadi: vubuntor665 hỏi gì thế sn?
<favadi> codai2810, nào moi có biết :|
<vubuntor473> giup em chia o dia 320 gb
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor473> kho hieu qua anh oi . bay gio em muon chia ra lam 3 o dia: o chua du lieu thong thuong 1 125 gb 2 la 125 con lai la o chua he dieu hanh
<vubuntor473> ???
<vubuntor473> alo
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor473: chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả còn cách nào dễ hiểu hơn nữa
<vubuntor473> anh huong dan e
<vubuntor473> tung buoc theo o dia 320g :(
<vubuntor473> alo ???
<vubuntor473> ko co ai giup ah :((
<MeiMei> đọc kia đi mà làm :)
<vubuntor061> co ai ranh ko a
<MeiMei> Tux|Ubuntu: có khách kìa anh :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> MeiMei: dạo này anh già rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói nhiều các bạn trẻ lại mắng cho thì chết
<MeiMei> thế già hết òi thì hong tieeos khách à :D
<vubuntor473> phân vùng là root ( / ) và các mount point  giai thich gium em :(
<MeiMei> vào hỏi đúng câu : "ai rảnh ko" rồi quit, kì thật :)
<vubuntor473> giup cai nao :((
 * MeiMei cài ubuntu cứ mò mò theo hướng dẫn, chả hiểu nó là cái gì, cứ thấy cài xong dùng đc là ok 
<vubuntor473> e muon chia o dia 1 lan cho dung thui ma :(
<vubuntor473> cai win 7 nang qua :(
<vubuntor473> cai xp thi ko dc @@~
<MeiMei> cài ubuntu cùng với win ha?
<vubuntor473> ko
<vubuntor473> e muon romevo cai cai win 7
<vubuntor473> cai ubuntu chay thui @@!
<vubuntor473> ai giup cai ao ?
<vubuntor473> Đừng hỏi để được hỏi Sau khi đặt câu hỏi hãy chờ đợt ít phút, vì mọi người có thể đang bận Mọi người sẽ cố gắng giải quyết vấn đề của bạn (nếu biết)
<vubuntor473> :((
<MeiMei> trên diễn đàn bác khanhpt bác ấy hướng dẫn chia ổ kĩ mờ
<MeiMei> lên tìm làm theo
<vubuntor473> ga mo doc hoai van ko hieu :((
<MeiMei> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458&sa=U&ei=GCkQT6yDB8b6mAWnn82ACg&ved=0CAQQFjAA&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFjyqN6iVph3Reb1DKN3LVvATIcIQ
<MeiMei> ngày xưa em chả hiểu gì đọc cái bài này cũng cài đc mừ
<MeiMei> Tux|Ubuntu: ubuntu nó dở hơi hay facebook dở mờ em vào nó bị lỗi tùm lum à
<Tux|Ubuntu> MeiMei: lỗi gì em ?
<MeiMei> Tux|Ubuntu: chắc em phải chup cho anh xem, chứ em k biết gọi nó là gì :)
 * MeiMei mạng chậm như rùa à :(
<lmq2401> sao hôm nay vắng vẻ quá
<vubuntor783> wifi + WPA key
<vubuntor783> Ai đó giúp tôi cài đặt trên U 11.10, please..
<windbox97> uhm
<windbox97> cac bac cho em hoi ty :P
<windbox97> lam the nao de lay dia Ubuntu mien phi ay nhi?;)
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor849> cho e hoi cai ubuntu 10. 10 lau ko vay ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Dùng bản mới hơn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> tội gì xài bản cũ thế.
<vubuntor849> em dang cai 10.10 chay dc 1/3 rui ma sao lau the ?
<vubuntor849> cho 30 fut ma ko thay nhuc nhich gi ca :((
<vubuntor849> tai lapyop cua emthuoc dong pentium ?
<vubuntor849> cai ban moi co nang ko anh ?
<vubuntor849> alo ??
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor849: thế thì dùng bản khác đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Debian hoặc Xubuntu chẳng hạn
<lostfile> vubuntor849, bạn đừng chọn chế độ update từ internet, có khi đợi lâu vì kết nối hơi bị "chậm"
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor849: tắt Internet đi thì nó không update đỡ lâu
<vubuntor849> hiz e tat roi!
<vubuntor849> nhung van ko thay chay them dc ti nao @@!
<vubuntor849> thong thuong thi mat khoang bao lau thi xong ha anh ?
<lostfile> vubuntor849, tùy máy
<lostfile> vubuntor849, thường thì máy core 2 của /me cài chừng 15p
<vubuntor849> may cua e moi mua ma pentium dual core @@!
<vubuntor849> moi mua dc co 3 ngay thui :(
<lostfile> vubuntor849, có thể chạy bản 10.04 okie mà cũng không đòi hỏi chi nhiều
<lostfile> vubuntor849, RAM nhiêu?
<vubuntor849> ram 2 gb
<vubuntor849> o cung 320
<lostfile> vubuntor849, okie, + 1 cho 10.04 ^^
<vubuntor849> pentium dual core b 950
<vubuntor849> nhung no dang chay gio lam sao ha anh @@!
<lostfile> vubuntor849, thì đợi xíu xem sao, hem được thì download source 10.04 32bit về
<lostfile> tạo usb boot và cài thôi
<vubuntor849> em cai tren dia dvd :(
<lostfile> giờ làm usb boot đâu khó gì đâu?
<vubuntor849> doi 30 fut ma cha thay nhuc nhich ty nao :(
<lostfile> chỉ cần 1GB và unetbooting or ứng dụng tạo boot cài đặt ubuntu về làm
<lostfile> mất chừng 10p để tạo USB boot và khoảng 20-25p đối với máy bạn để cài 10.04
<lostfile> bạn thấy tiện thì làm hem thì chịu
<vubuntor849> tai sao ko cai dc 10.10 vay anh :((
<lostfile> vubuntor849, không xem log thì chịu
<vubuntor849> xem ki lam roi mat ca buoi chu it gi :(
<vubuntor841> Có ai cho mình hỏi sao khi cài ubuntu = wubi thì nó k hiện lên trong bản Gnu Brub làm sao để boot vào đây
<CoconutCrab> bấm vô win ấy
<vubuntor841> chỉ có mỗi win XP đang xài thui, bấm vào nó văng ra window boot manager
<CoconutCrab> thì có windows boot manager có mục ubuntu còn gì nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor841> rồi bấm vào ubuntu nó hiện ra thêm cái gnu grub verson .... gì đó mà trong đó k có bản ubuntu để chọn boot vào :(
<CoconutCrab> cứ bấm bừa trong đó coi
<vubuntor841> chắc fai? đi tìm cái đĩa thui cài kiểu này k ổn rồi :(
<CoconutCrab> dùng unetbootin mà cài
<vubuntor841> ở đây có gửi link  ảnh dc k mình gửi bác xem nhé
<vubuntor841> =.=
<vubuntor233> phần mêm nào nối đc file .v1 .v2 .......... vậy mấy anh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-14
<vubuntor505> co' ai chi? minh` sao go~ TV dc k
<vubuntor255> moi nguoi oi, config grub the nao de no load window XP vay?
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: ubuntu thì chạy lệnh update grub nó tự add win xp vào mà
<vubuntor255> thuc ra minh khong cai ubuntu
<vubuntor255> chi muon dung grub lam bootloader mac dinh
<vubuntor255> sau do cho no load ntldr
<vubuntor255> de ntldr load win
<vubuntor255> minh grub-install rui
<vubuntor255> bi gio phai tao tep grub.cfg
<vubuntor255> ma bi qua
<_Tux_> lol, bệnh vậy dùng grub thay NT Loader cơ á :)
<vubuntor255> ý là dùng grub làm boot loader mặc định của máy
<vubuntor255> sau đó grub sẽ load ntldr lên
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: bạn dùng grub version mấy?
<vubuntor255> nếu có ai dual boot ubuntu và Xp thì cho xin nội dung của grub.cfg với
<vubuntor255> v2 trong ubuntu 10.04
<_Tux_> 10.04 nó dùng grub 0.97 cơ mà nhỉ ?
<vubuntor255> thì bác nào có dual 10.04 với xp thì cho ưin nội dung tệp grub.cfg với
<_Tux_> Google ra cả đống.
<vubuntor255> bác có thì cho em luôn với
<vubuntor255> em google thì chỉ nó xúi chainloader vào boot sectỏ
<_Tux_> vubuntor255: ở đây có mấy người dualboot đâu
<_Tux_> chỉ xài Ubuntu/Linux thôi
<vubuntor255> ngày truớc em thấy dual xp với U10.04  nó load trực tiếp ntldr
 * _Tux_ chưa thấy nó load trực tiếp ntldr bao giờ
<vubuntor255> thì bác cứ cài win trứoc sau đó cài U xem grub.cfg sẽ rõ
<vubuntor255> hiện tại em chưa có điều kiện cài U
<_Tux_> vubuntor255: xài rồi
 * _Tux_ không thấy.
<_Tux_> nó toàn chainloader sang bootloader của Windows
<vubuntor255> may quá nhớ ra grub4dos mới
<vubuntor255> nó chain sang ntldr
<_Tux_> grub4dos không phải grub
<_Tux_> grub4dos nó mới gọi thẳng loader của Windows (cả XP lẫn Win7)
<vubuntor255> lại còn thế nữa
<vubuntor255> buồn thật
<vubuntor255> thank các bác
<vubuntor255> em phải rút rồi
<_Tux_> grub4dos nó dùng menu.lst
<_Tux_> chứ có phải dùng grub.cfg quái đâu
<vubuntor255> thì em thấy cú pháp same same nhau
<_Tux_> chả giống nhau tí nào
<vubuntor255> ví như isolinux, syslinux, grub4dos mấy cái này port cho nhau dễ lắm
<_Tux_> cú pháp grub2 và grub4dos là khác xa nhau.
<vubuntor255> thế thì toi rùi
<vubuntor255> em íntall grub lên hdd rồi
<vubuntor255> bi giờ mà không load đựoc xp thì toi
<_Tux_> vubuntor255: load được, chainloader thôi.
<vubuntor255> mệt mấy ông loader này quá
<vimojnguoi> mọi người buổi chiều vui vẻ
<vimojnguoi> !hello
<ubot2`> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<vimojnguoi> mọi người buổi tối vui vẻ :D
<vubuntor184> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor184> t dang muon thu cai ubuntu de trai nghiem
<vubuntor184> nhung o cung dang co 3 phan vung
<vubuntor184> deu co du lieu
<vubuntor184> muon giu lai phai lam the nao day(ko co o cung ngoai de luu)
<codai2810> copy hết vào 1 phân vùng, phân vùng nào ko có dữ liệu thì format đi mà cài
<vubuntor184> cho hỏi thêm
<vubuntor184> có cách nào cài ubuntu
<vubuntor184> như 1 hdh song song với win ko
<dnv2006> hello
<codai2810> Đỗ Như Vy
<codai2810> tên hay nhỉ :D
<_Tux_> codai2810: có ảnh không em :))
<dnv2006> co
<dnv2006> Ban nao huong dan minh cach sua loi nay voi: http://govina.vn/files/ubuntu/loi_cairo.png
<codai2810> _Tux_: hỏi bạn dnv2006 ấy =))
<dnv2006> Sau khi cai wine thi bi the nay
<dnv2006> Sao tux bit
<dnv2006> hehe
<dnv2006> Go wine roi van bi loi cairo dock
<dnv2006> Khong bit restart lai may thi co het khong?
<codai2810> restart đi :)
<dnv2006> ok
<codai2810> chắc nó oánh nhau tí thôi
<dnv2006> bibi
<codai2810> restart xong vào đây chơi nhá
<codai2810> oài
<codai2810> _Tux_: ko kịp hỏi ảnh cho anh roài =))
<dnv2006> alo
<codai2810> ola
<dnv2006> Sang nay minh di ngoi vao cai hoi thao nay ne:
<codai2810> vfossa? :)
<dnv2006> uh
<dnv2006> dung roi
<dnv2006> http://vfossa.vn
<codai2810> dnv2006: vui hông, có gì hot? :D
<dnv2006> Xin phep lay danh nghia ubuntu-vn
<dnv2006> di choi mot chuyen
<dnv2006> Vui binh thuong
<dnv2006> Toan cac bac gia noi chuyen ma nguon mo
<codai2810> hình như có cả các bác trẻ mà
<dnv2006> Cha thay thanh nien nhieu
<codai2810> :D
<dnv2006> Co
<dnv2006> Co ca quan to den du
<codai2810> quan nào thế :)
<dnv2006> Vu truong cua Bo Thong tin truyen thong cung den
<GeekComp> :-ss
<dnv2006> Giam doc trung tam Bao mat Kinh te xa hoi - ban co yeu chinh phu cung den
<codai2810> :D vui thế
<dnv2006> Hieu truong truong Cong nghe - DH Quoc gia HN cung den
<codai2810> thế bạn muốn làm quen với các bạn trẻ ko :P
<dnv2006> tranh thu ti
<codai2810> lần sau đi cho có hội có thuyền ;))
<dnv2006> uh
<codai2810> oài, hiệu trưởng trường mình là ông nào mình ko biết :(
<dnv2006> khong hieu sao thong tin khong co rong rai tren ubuntu-vn.org
<codai2810> dnv2006: /join #vnluser đi :D
<dnv2006> Ngai qua, co ca ten minh trong day voi ca cac VIP
<dnv2006> http://vfossa.vn/vi/mininews/cat/Dai-hoi-thanh-lap-VFOSSA-5/
<dnv2006> :))
<codai2810> đâu đâu
<codai2810> :D
<dnv2006> dau j?
<codai2810> chỗ có tên ý :D
<codai2810> Đỗ Như Vý
<codai2810> mình tưởng Đỗ Như Vy
<codai2810> :D
<codai2810> lol
<dnv2006> hehe
<codai2810> mà nam
<codai2810> tưởng nữ :(
<dnv2006> =))
<codai2810> mà bạn tham gia online à
<codai2810> hay đến dự tận nơi
<codai2810> sao thấy ghi là danh sách đại biểu online
<dnv2006> Ngoi tai cho luon
<dnv2006> Ben to chuc bi nham
<dnv2006> Ngoi vao trong do hoi ngai, so ho duoi ra
<dnv2006> The ma van co tu cach dai bieu
<dnv2006> A, hom nay giang_8888 ban duoc rat nhieu ao
<dnv2006> tranh thu ban trong gio giai lao
<dnv2006> nhung con ton nhieu ao co S, M. nho qua. Kho mac. Kho ban
<codai2810> sang bên kia chém, ke
<dnv2006> okie
 * n2i ngo' ngo'
<vubuntor229> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor229> Mình đang tìm người giúp mình cài cái server UBUNTU ĐÂY
<vubuntor229> Có ai giúp được mình không?
<codai2810> có vấn đề gì?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-15
<vimojnguoi> buổi sáng vui vẻ
<vimojnguoi> :D
<vimojnguoi> mọi người biết trang nào phát âm tiếng anh hay nhất không ?
<vimojnguoi> chứ cái google nó value quá !
<vimojnguoi> thôi em biến đây
<vubuntor583> hello
<vubuntor583> co ai ko
<vubuntor583> co ai da cai google earth dc ko
<vubuntor278> google earth có ai fix font đc ko
<vubuntor299> em muốn chạy 1 file trên u thì làm sao hả các bác
<vubuntor299> em mới học java nhưng chưa biết chạy thế nào
<vubuntor764> ai giup minh cai yahoo tren ubuntu ko
<MeiMei> vubuntor764: xài pidgin
<vubuntor764> sai sao ban
<vubuntor764> :(
<MeiMei> vubuntor764: vào pidgin chọn protocol là yh thui
<vubuntor764> moi xai ubuntu ko bit vào đâu hjx///
<vubuntor764> ???
<CoconutCrab> lên forum coi ấy
<CoconutCrab> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor786> em muốn hỗ trợ cài Dcom 3G của Viettel cho ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor620> hú hú có ai k
<vubuntor620> F1 với
<vubuntor620> máy bị treo
<vubuntor620> làm sao giờ T_T
 * CoconutCrab giãy giãy
<vubuntor620> ai giúp với T_T
<vubuntor620> treo cứng rồi
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<CoconutCrab> treo cứng ra sao :-\
<vubuntor620> mình nhét cái đĩa CD vào
<vubuntor620> chắc đĩa bị hỏng nên ko đọc được
<vubuntor620> bỏ ra rồi
<vubuntor620> mà vẫn treo
<vubuntor620> ko làm gì được
<CoconutCrab> treo như thế nào :-\
<CoconutCrab> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor620> màn hình nó chuyển sang màu tối đen ấy
<vubuntor620> ok
<vubuntor620> rùi nó ra 1 đống text
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor620> excepion Emask 0x0
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> gõ username vào, rồi enter, rồi password
<CoconutCrab> rồi killall -9 X
<CoconutCrab> kệ chữ nó chạy
<CoconutCrab> cứ gõ y thế
<vubuntor620> ra thêm 1 đống text :D
<CoconutCrab> vậy restart đi
<CoconutCrab> gõ reboot vào
<CoconutCrab> xong
<vubuntor620> killall -9 X no process found
<vubuntor620> reboot thì need to be root
<vubuntor620> bó tay con gà quay :D
<CoconutCrab> à ờ wen
<CoconutCrab> gõ sudo reboot
<vubuntor620> the system is going down for reboot now
<vubuntor620> hok thấy reboot gì T_T
<vubuntor620> vẫn ra 1 đống exception Emask
<CoconutCrab> cứ tà tà coi
<vubuntor620> có cách gì kíu được cái session làm việc mìhn vừa treo ko bạn
<vubuntor620> có mấy file văn bản mình ko kịp save T_T
<CoconutCrab> file của libreoffice ha?
<CoconutCrab> hay file của cái gì
<vubuntor620> ra được chữ Ubuntu 5 chấm rùi oh yeah
<vubuntor620> uh libreoffice
<CoconutCrab> nếu mà libreoffice nó sẽ tự save
<CoconutCrab> lúc open lại nó sẽ hỏi có muốn recover không
<vubuntor620> vẫn ở màn hình Ubuntu 5 chấm
<vubuntor620> nó đang làm gì vậy ta
<vubuntor620> :-?
<CoconutCrab> chắc đớ rồi
<vubuntor620> chà chà hạnh phúc quá
<vubuntor620> mất Ubuntu 5 chấm
<vubuntor620> màn hình đen xì
<CoconutCrab> 1~restart chÆ°a
<vubuntor620> restart rồi đó
<CoconutCrab> ok
<vubuntor620> chạy tới Ubuntu 5 chấm
<vubuntor620> giờ hết Ubuntu 5 chấm thì màn hìhn đen ngòm
<CoconutCrab> đĩa cd mà ăn tàn phá hại ghê ta
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor620> chắc phải tắt máy đi bật lại :(
<CoconutCrab> 1~ừm
<vubuntor620> thx nhiều
<vubuntor620> cho hỏi bạn dùng Ubuntu lâu chưa :D
<vubuntor620> rảnh rỗi thì cho mình hỏi 1 chút với
<vubuntor620> :D
<CoconutCrab> đụng vào cách đây độ 4 năm
<vubuntor620> vậy là thương binh rồi :D
<CoconutCrab> người ta gọi là liệt sĩ
<vubuntor620> bác cho em hỏi mấy câu
<vubuntor620> rảnh rỗi thì bác trả lời giúp nhé :)
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor620> làm thế nào để mở được nhiều cửa sổ folder vậy
<vubuntor620> em bấm Windows + 1 thì chỉ mở được 1 cửa sổ
<CoconutCrab> cửa sổ folder ?
<vubuntor620> tức là hiển thị danh sách các folder files đó
<vubuntor620> vd 1 cái mình hiển thị thư mục Home
<CoconutCrab> bấm ctrl-t
<vubuntor620> 1 cái mình hiển thị File System
<vubuntor620> thx bác nhiều :D
<vubuntor620> em khởi động Ubuntu từ USB
<vubuntor620> rồi format 1 partition sang linux-swap như hướng dẫn trên trang chủ
<vubuntor620> mà sao vào Ubuntu chạy gparted thì nó báo phân vùng linux-swap là unknown :(
<CoconutCrab> thì format lại
<CoconutCrab> tên nó là gì thì gõ mkswap /dev/sda9 gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> rồi swapon /dev/sda9
<CoconutCrab> rồi sửa lại /etc/fstab
<vubuntor620> em có google mấy hôm mà ko được
<vubuntor620> cuối cùng đành xóa phân vùng swap đi
<vubuntor620> giờ cần Hibernate
<vubuntor620> thì ko biết làm cách nào
<vubuntor620> Ubuntu chỉ hibernate được khi có phân vùng swap active phải ko bác?
<CoconutCrab> tự tạo 1 file rồi hibernate ra cũng được
<CoconutCrab> nhưng hơi mất công 1 chút
<vubuntor620> tức là vẫn có thể sử dụng hibernate được mà ko cần swap partition hả bác?
<vubuntor620> bác cho em cái từ khóa với để em hỏi bác google nếu cách làm lằng nhằng quá
<vubuntor620> :D
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu hibernate file
<vubuntor620> hè hè thx bác :D
<vubuntor620> em tạo 1 partition mới
<vubuntor620> nó có cái thư mục lost+found
<vubuntor620> cái này là folder hệ thống hả bác
<vubuntor620> đang loay hoay cài cái theme Nord mà ko được :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-07
<Guest84755> em cai ibus ma ko thay xuat hien bieu tuong vietnamese
<Guest84755> http://img3.tamtay.vn/files/photo2/2013/1/7/12/2390860/50ea604d_43223f7a_screenshot-from-2013-01-07-11-38-17.png
<Guest84755> cac anh giup em voi
<vubuntor602> cho toi hoi vi sao toi khong the upgrade len phien ban ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor602> trong khi toi update thi co thong bao cho phep upgrade len 12.10
<vubuntor602> nhung khi upgrade thi xuat hien loi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lỗi gì
<vubuntor602> loi gi do ma sau do tu nhien huy upgrade
<C4NoC> nói chung chung thế thì chịu
<vubuntor602> cho toi 1 chut
<vubuntor602> de toi lam lai roi gui cho ban
<vubuntor602> Third party sources disabled  Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<vubuntor602> day
<vubuntor602> toi nhan duoc thong bao nhu the nay
<vubuntor602> vay la sao ha ban
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế này đâu phải lỗi
<C4NoC> thông báo thôi
<C4NoC> cứ upgrade đi
<vubuntor602> nhung sau do lai co loi.
<vubuntor602> cho toi 1 chut nhe.
<vubuntor602> Error during update  A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<vubuntor602> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/vn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-en   , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<vubuntor602> day la loi da xuat hien
<vubuntor602> toi ko biet phai lam the nao. rat mong dc su giup do
<fatCrab> hmm, natty cổ rồi
<vubuntor602> vay phai lam sao
<fatCrab> nó hết hạn support nên không còn nữa
<vubuntor602> co cach nao giai quyet ko
<fatCrab> bạn down ubuntu 12.10 về cài mới thì tiện hơn
<fatCrab> hoặc bỏ vào
<fatCrab> cũng có thể nâng cấp lên
<fatCrab> (không đảm bảo máy không nổ tung)
<vubuntor602> bo vao nhu the nao ha ban
<fatCrab> down ubuntu 12.10 về, ghi vào đãi
<fatCrab> đĩa*
<fatCrab> hoặc dùng unetbootin ghi ra USB
<fatCrab> khởi động từ CD/USB thôi
<fatCrab> sẽ có lựa chọn upgrade
<vubuntor602> vay la phai cai lai he dieu hanh sao?
<fatCrab> có thể update từ trong đó
<fatCrab> mà nếu không update được thì cũng cài mới
<vubuntor602> ok
<vubuntor602> vay ban cho toi link de down ban 12.10 dc ko
<fatCrab> bạn cứ lên trang của ubuntu có ngay thôi
<fatCrab> .g ubuntu download
<iPhenny> fatCrab: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<iSupyBot> Title: Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor602> nhung vi sao toi lai ko the upgrade dc
<vubuntor602> nhieu lan toi van upgrade binh thuong ma
<fatCrab> ubuntu của bạn cổ quá
<fatCrab> nên người ta xóa mất repo rồi
<vubuntor602> sao toi download 12.10 nguoi ta lai yeu cau tra tien phai ko
<fatCrab> không
<vubuntor997> toi download 12/10 roi
<vubuntor997> vay h phai lam sao ha ban
<fatCrab> cài vào usb dùng chương trình unetbootin hoặc ghi ra CD
<fatCrab> 1 trong 2 cái đó
 * fatCrab đi ăn tối
<vubuntor997> the unetbootin lay dc o dau ha ban
<vubuntor130> alo
<vubuntor130> có ai chỉ mình lỗi này cái
<fatCrab> ?
<vubuntor130> boot được vào menu
<vubuntor130> nhấn install thì nó chạy 1 đoạn rồi nhòe màn hình
<vubuntor130> xong im re luôn
<vubuntor130> màn hình thì đèn chuyển sang màu vàng chế độ chờ luôn
<fatCrab> bạn cài từ usb hay CD?
<vubuntor130> test md5 đĩa rồi vẫn tốt
<vubuntor130> cài từ usb bạn
<vubuntor130> mình dùng Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1 theo khuyến cáo của ubuntu
<fatCrab> card đồ họa của bạn là gì? và bạn cài bản ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor130> cart mình là his 5570 ati
<fatCrab> cài bản ubuntu 12.10?
<vubuntor130> bản mình cài là 12.04.1 down từ ubuntu.com
<fatCrab> hmm
<vubuntor130> mình cài LTS thôi
<fatCrab> bạn dùng thử unetbootin để tạo usb xem
<vubuntor130> tại mình dùng nhiều lần cái Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1 rồi
<vubuntor130> cài cho laptop netbook thì ok hết
<vubuntor130> cài cho máy bàn có card rời thì nó bị vậy
<fatCrab> okay
<fatCrab> cái cạc rời có vấn đề
<fatCrab> cpu của bạn có card onboard sẵn?
<vubuntor130> rút ra rồi cài àh
<fatCrab> .g ati evergreen ubuntu 12.04 install
<iPhenny> fatCrab: http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<iSupyBot> Title: Audio over HDMI and DisplayPort in Ubuntu 12.04 | A better sounding world (at voices.canonical.com)
<vubuntor130> thấy hơi phiền phải tháo máy ra nữa nên hỏi có ai biết cách nào khác ko
<fatCrab> hmm
<fatCrab> mình chưa dùng card ati bao giờ
<fatCrab> bạn có nhớ nó cài đến đoạn nào thì đơ không?
<vubuntor130> boot được vào màn hình đầu tiên đó bạn
<fatCrab> hmm
<vubuntor130> chổ mà run ubuntu on... install ubuntu on... check memory... advance option... help
<fatCrab> bạn dùng cái alternative installer xem
<fatCrab> hoặc lúc khởi động
<fatCrab> ừm
<fatCrab> lúc đó đó
<fatCrab> thì bạn bấm nút e
<vubuntor130> rồi mình chọn install ubuntu
<fatCrab> à
<fatCrab> advanced option
<fatCrab> xem có video mode vesa hay gì không
<vubuntor130> nó chạy 1 đoạn rồi im luôn
<vubuntor130> ko có bạn
<vubuntor130> advanced option trống
<fatCrab> thế có gì trong đó nhỉ?
 * fatCrab chưa cài 12.04 bao giờ
<fatCrab> ngộ vậy
<vubuntor130> ko có gì hết
<fatCrab> nó phải có mấy thứ chứ
<vubuntor130> chỉ có nút back
<fatCrab> hmm
<fatCrab> ngộ nhỉ :3
<vubuntor130> bấm e rồi sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor130> thì mình cài cũng nhìu rồi
<vubuntor130> có lần này bị vậy
<vubuntor130> cái usb cài cho con netbook bỏ vào cũng bị vậy luôn
<vubuntor130> ko có gì khác
<fatCrab> bạn tìm cái dòng có chữ kernel
<fatCrab> thêm từ sua vào cuối dòng đó
<fatCrab> xforcevesa
<fatCrab> rồi bấm ctrl-x hay gì đấy để nó boot
<vubuntor130> mệt nhỉ
<vubuntor130> cảm ơn bạn nha
<vubuntor130> chắc khỏi cài
<vubuntor130> :D
<fatCrab> he he
<fatCrab> okay
<vubuntor130> :*
<fatCrab> hay thá»­ 12.10 xem
<vubuntor130> có lẽ để sau
<vubuntor130> :D
<vubuntor653> sao khi mo nhac thi lai thay no giat giat, mo phan sound len thi thay co may cai ban output cu nhap nhay , giat giat , tat tieng la het .. loi nay sua nhu the nao mong cac ban giup minh
<n0bawk> giật giật như thế nào?
<n0bawk> kêu giật hay rè?
<vubuntor653> no giat nhat la khi nge toi may am bass
<vubuntor653> co cai ban cu hien ra rui tat trong cai o play sound through
<n0bawk> hmm, cái này ko rõ lắm
<n0bawk> loa của bạn là loa gì thế
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-08
<vubuntor533> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi tí, mình định cài card màn hình nvidia cho máy nhưng sau khi gõ lệnh sudo /etc/init.d/gdmstop nó hiện ra 1 cái màn hình đen sì, có 2 dòng đầu hiện chữ gì đó ở cuối mỗi dong ghi là OK
<vubuntor533> nhưng đến dòng thứ 3 nó bảo là "Checking battery...", sau đó nó cứ thế mãi không có gì thay đổi cả
<vubuntor533> máy mình để từ đêm đến giờ vẫn như thế, không hiểu tại sao hả mọi người? HELP ME
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: gdm stop nó đen xì như thế á
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: bạn dùng driver nvidia thì vào software center mà cài, ko cần phải làm theo cách kia đâu
<expA> ubuntu cài xong cắm mạng dây vào ping tới router nhưng không ra mạng được là sao các bạn ?
<expA> cắm được ở phòng em nhưng thằng bạn về phòng nó cắm thì không được
<expA> hic
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có dns chưa
<expA> ý là nhận mạng dây rồi nhưng nhận ở phòng này được nhưng phòng kia không được, 2 phòng khác lớp ip 1 cái là 192.168.1 và 192.168.15
<CoconutCrab> route -n có gì không
<CoconutCrab> ping dns xem
<expA> sẽ thử thanks
<vubuntor533> ừa nobawk
<vubuntor533> mình tắt máy đi định cho nó tự làm rồi
<vubuntor533> khó quá
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: cuối cùng là làm xong chưa
<vubuntor533> mình đang không dùng được mạng
<vubuntor533> vì không kết nối được 3G
<vubuntor533> chỉ online được trên win thôi
<vubuntor533> nobawk ạ
<vubuntor533> bạn có rành về phần sử dụng Dcom 3G không?
<Severus_> networkmanager
<Severus_> add device
<Severus_> mobiebroadband
<Severus_> hết
<Severus_> :|
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor533> cái đó mình làm rồi nhưng nó vẫn không hiện ra ở phần network
<n0bawk> Severus_ là chuyên gia hơn mình kìa, cứ hắn mà hỏi :P
<vubuntor533> :)
<kid_> vubuntor533: đưa đây mình dùng hộ cho:p
<Severus_> restart networkmanager đi bạn
<vubuntor533> là sao
<vubuntor533> hả bạn
<Severus_> là abnj khởi động lại netowrk manager đi
<Severus_> :)
<Severus_> .g restart networkmanager ubuntu
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-disabled-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<iSupyBot> Title: How to fix Network Manager Disabled problem in ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor533> cái đó để tí mình đọc
<vubuntor533> cho mình hỏi cái này nhé! :))
<vubuntor533> mình làm theo 1 hướng dẫn trên mạng thực hiện 2 lệnh và nó hiện ra như sau
<vubuntor533> tranhien@ubuntu:~$ rmmod usb-storage ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use tranhien@ubuntu:~$ rmmod usb-storage ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use tranhien@ubuntu:~$ usb devices No command 'usb' found, did you mean:  Command 'sb' from package 'lrzsz' (universe) usb: command not found tranhien@ubuntu:~$ usb-devices  T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 2 D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=6
<Severus_> cái usb-storage ddnag dùng mà
<Severus_> bạn cắm usb-3g nó là usbnet hoặc cái gfi mình quên rồi
<Severus_> nó chạy kèm với gói usb-mode-switch mà modem-manager
<Severus_> bạn disable usb-storage cũng vậy thôi
<Severus_> :)
<Severus_> nó là phần nhạn usb như thiết bị ngoài
<Severus_> :p
<vubuntor533> à nhầm
<vubuntor533> đây cơ
<vubuntor533> tranhien@ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod usb-storage ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use tranhien@ubuntu:~$ modprobe usbserial vendor=0X2262 product=0X0002 WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/usb-storage.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'option' FATAL: Error inserting usbserial (/lib/modules/2.6.32-38-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko): Operation not permitted
<Severus_> con lệnh kia là lsusb
<Severus_> chữ x viết thường
<Severus_> =.="
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rút usb 3g ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: sau đó cắm lại usb 3g
<vubuntor533> vậy à
<n0bawk> rồi chạy lệnh
<Severus_> không được rm cái usb-storage
<n0bawk> dmesg
<Severus_> modeprobe usbnet lên
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Severus_> +_+
<Severus_> để nguyên đó khỏi rút ra
<Severus_> @@~
<vubuntor533> ok ubot2, tại mình không biết mà :)
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor533> nghĩa là bây h mình phải làm những gì theo thứ tự như thế nào?
<Severus_> cắm usb vào
<Severus_> lsusb
<Severus_> xem nó nhận ra chưa
<Severus_> modprobe usbnet lên
<Severus_> chạy cái serial gì đó xem sao
<Severus_> quen nữa
<Severus_> nó là ppp
<Severus_> cần có cái để quay số đó
<Severus_> :p
<Severus_> hờ hờ
<Severus_> nào giờ tonaf networkmanager
<Severus_> :p
<Severus_> n0bawk:
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> nhờ anh đỡ hộ em
<Severus_> em chịu rồi
<Severus_> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rút ra cắm lại như mình bảo
<n0bawk> sau đó thì sẽ làm tiếp
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: thêm ít thông tin như đang dùng mạng nào (vina, mobi, hay vittel) đang dùng usb-3g model nào
<vubuntor533> rút ra cắm lại rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor533> mình đang dùng Viettel 3g VT1000
<n0bawk> dmesg
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: vào terminal chạy lệnh này rồi copy paste vào paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor533> u
<vubuntor533> chờ mình 1 chút nobawk
<n0bawk> ờ nhanh lên, chuẩn bị đi ăn cơm rồi :))
<Severus_> em đi ăn cơm đây
<Severus_> pjpj
<Severus_> :D
<vubuntor261> chào mọi người
<vubuntor261> mình mới cài cái Ubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor261> cài cái remote desktop
<vubuntor261> giờ mình remote từ Windows 7 vào
<vubuntor261> bật các phần mềm từ remote
<vubuntor533> đây
<vubuntor533> nobawk
<vubuntor533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508528/
<vubuntor261> nó ko hiện gì hết
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> nó dài lắm nên trong termianal không có từ đầu
<vubuntor261> mà vào máy đang chạy Ubuntu nó chạy lên ầm ầm
<vubuntor261> mọi người giúp mình với
<vubuntor261> xem nó bị sao
<vubuntor533> nobawk Æ¡i, c xem chÆ°a?
<vubuntor533> haizz, chắc là đi ăn cơm rồi hả? tí về xử hộ t vụ này nhe
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: cài gói usb-modeswitch vào?
<vubuntor533> cài như thế nào hả bạn
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<vubuntor533> cái này phải có mạng
<vubuntor533> có cách nào không cần mạng không
<vubuntor533> :)
<vubuntor533> nhà mình giờ chỉ có dcom thôi
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> thực ra là có mà phức tạp
<vubuntor533> à
<vubuntor533> uhm
<n0bawk> chạy ra chỗ nào có wifi chùa xài ké xong rồi về nhà khỏi cần :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko thì bạn thử làm thế này nhé
<n0bawk> cắm cái usb vào
<n0bawk> bật file manager lên có thấy cái cdrom ko?
<n0bawk> eject cái cdrom của nó ra
<vubuntor533> network manager à?
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: vào terminal chạy thử lệnh này
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: sudo eject /dev/sg3
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rồi chạy lại cái dmesg
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> sudo eject /dev/sg2
<n0bawk> thêm cả cái này nữa nhé
<vubuntor533> nó không chạy
<vubuntor533> cái sg3 ý bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko chạy thì báo gì?
<vubuntor533> nó chẳng báo gì nó xuongs dòng cho t nhập lệnh tiếp theo
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: thế là đc rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: chạy tiếp lệnh thứ 2 rồi chạy dmesg
<vubuntor533> cả 2 cái cùng không chạy
<vubuntor533> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: nó ko báo gì tức là chạy thành công rồi
<n0bawk> h chạy lệnh dmesg đi
<vubuntor533> uh
<vubuntor533> đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508584/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: sudo modprobe usbserial
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rồi dmesg lại xem
<vubuntor533> t chạy sudo..... xong nó WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/usb-storage.conf line 1:ignoring bad line starting with 'option'
<vubuntor533> nghĩa là gì vậy
<vubuntor533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508589/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> sau đó t chạy dmesg đấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: h vào cái network manager xem đã thấy cái mobile broadband chưa
<vubuntor533> A
<vubuntor533> thấy rồi
<vubuntor533> connect được rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ờ có vậy thôi à :P
<vubuntor533> cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhiều nhé
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: h cài cái usb-modeswitch vào nhá
<vubuntor533> so great
<vubuntor533> 4 ngày rồi mà t k làm được đấy
<n0bawk> /mê mệt qué >:3
<vubuntor533> sudo ý à
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko có chi
<vubuntor533> :))))
<vubuntor533> thanks
<n0bawk> cài usb-modeswitch vào mà vẫn ko connect đc thì lại phải làm như vừa rồi :))
<n0bawk> hoặc là vào cái thẻ nhớ tắt chức năng cdrom đi :))
<n0bawk> nhầm vào cái usb-3g
<vubuntor533> vậy à, t thấy nó đang connect rồi
<vubuntor533> tắt chức năng đấy kiểu gì?
<n0bawk> nói chung là hơi phức tạp, thôi cứ cài usb-modeswitch vào chắc là ngon lành thôi :))
<vubuntor533> ừm
<vubuntor533> hi vọng là thế
<vubuntor533> vấn đề quá nan giải
<vubuntor533> à
<vubuntor533> cài cái usb-modeswitch là lần sau cứ khởi động là t vẫn dùng được dcom thôi đúng không?
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor533> uh
<n0bawk> chắc cài vào xong thì lần sau khởi động lên thấy dcom luôn
<n0bawk> cài vào rồi reboot cái là biết :P
<vubuntor533> uhm
<vubuntor533> hehe
<vubuntor533> ôi
<vubuntor533> reboot lại không thấy nữa, t phải làm như các bước từ nãy đúng không?
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: cài usb-modeswitch chưa?
<vubuntor533> rồi mà
<n0bawk> dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch
<vubuntor533> nó set các kiểu rồi hiện dòng cho t đánh lệnh tiếp rồi mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: nó hiện ra gì?
<vubuntor533> nó hiện ra là : ii usb-modeswitch                    1.1.0-2
<vubuntor533> mode switching tool for controlling ""flip fl
<vubuntor533> ii                        usb-modeswitch-data                    20100127-1
<n0bawk> uh, thế là cài đc rồi mà sao ko đc :D
<vubuntor533> mode switching data for usb-modeswitch
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rút usb 3g ra rồi cắm lại phát
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rồi lại dmesg  nhá
<vubuntor533> ừa
<vubuntor533> đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508609/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: uh, ko hiểu sao cái usb-storage luôn đc load trước :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: h thử chạy lệnh sudo modprobe usbserial
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: rồi dmesg lại xem
<vubuntor533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508619/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> đây bạn xem đi
<vubuntor533> ồ
<vubuntor533> mạng nó lại được rồi
<vubuntor533> liệu có phải mỗi lần dùng thì lại phải dùng dmesg không? @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko, mõi lần cắm vào dùng thfi phải sudo modprobe usbserial
<vubuntor533> à ừ
<n0bawk> hoặc là phải sửa udev rule, sửa như thế nào thì bạn hỏi Severus_ nhé, h mình bận rồi :D
<vubuntor533> hehe
<vubuntor533> uhm
<vubuntor533> thanks bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor533> :)))))))))))
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor533> :)
<vubuntor533> Severus
<vubuntor533> bạn có biết sửa udev rule không?
<vubuntor533> để mỗi lần khởi động máy tính mình không phải chạy lệnh sudo modprobe usbserial để dùng dcom ý
<Severus_> có
<Severus_> coi trong /ussr/lib/udev
<Severus_> có mẫu đó bạn
<Severus_> có sẵn cái serial rồi mà ta
<Severus_> mà giải pahsp cảu n0bawk là gì vậy abnj
<Severus_> cho mình xem với
<Severus_> GUI riết ngu người rồi
<Severus_> :-<
<n0bawk>  SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0x0002", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0x2262", RUN+="/lib/udev/usb_modeswitch --vendor 0x2262 --product 0x0002 --type option-zerocd"
<vubuntor533> căn bản giải pháp của bạn nobawk là chạy lệnh sudo modprobe usbserial
<Severus_> ồ thế nó hem cần ppp gì ah
<Severus_> :3
 * Severus_ gà quá
<Severus_> tưởng phải quay thêm số
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> n0bawk: chuẩn rồi anh
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> hâm mộ quá
<Severus_> :x
<Severus_> ủa n0bawk
<vubuntor533> nobawk sửa file udev thành như thế à
<Severus_> cái option cuối là gì vậy anh
<Severus_> ?
<n0bawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508641/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> dùng network manager mà >:3
<Severus_> hờ hờ
<Severus_> ah n0bawk
<Severus_> mà sao không cần quay số nó tự connect được vậy anh
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> bauwx em demo làm cái wvdial
<n0bawk> nông dân chân đất mắt toét có khác :))
<Severus_> nó không chayyj
<Severus_> :|
 * Severus_ nông dân àm
<Severus_> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: copy dòng kia paste vào file /etc/udev/rules.d/20-vt1000-usb-3g.rules
<Severus_> n0bawk: nói đi anh
<Severus_> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/20-vt1000-usb-3g.rules
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: paste cái dòng kia vào rồi save lại, reboot, nếu nó hiện luôn mobile broadband thì là đc rồi đó
<Severus_> khỏi reboot
<Severus_> udevadm control --reload
<Severus_> +_+
 * n0bawk <-- thời tiền xử nên ko biết thì cứ reboot :))
<Severus_> .g reload udev ubuntu
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82470/what-is-the-correct-way-to-restart-udev-in-ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: networking - What is the correct way to restart udev in Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Severus_> anh lại trêu em rồi n0bawk
<Severus_> :-<
<n0bawk> ợ
 * n0bawk <-- tiền tiền tiền ... xử
<Severus_> sống càng lâu nội công càng lớn
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor533> :)
<vubuntor533> tiền sử thật chứ em mới dùng ubuntu từ thứ 5 tuần trước
 * Severus_ mù Linux
 * n0bawk lò dò bò xuống lỗ
<Severus_> :-<
<vubuntor533> chuẩn rồi
<vubuntor533> đang đi xóa mù chữ
<Severus_> nhờ đại ca n0bawk phổ cập
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor533> :))
<Severus_> móc n0bawk lên bái sư
 * n0bawk đậy nắp quan tài chờ Severus_ vất cho cục gạch
<vubuntor533> :)
<vubuntor533> được bái nobawk là sư phụ thì vinh hạnh quá
<vubuntor533> à http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508667/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> sau khi save nó báo thế này thì có sao không/
<Severus_> bạn xài orbit ah
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> đệ tử xin bái thầy n0bawk
<vubuntor533> orbit là gì vậy? :(
<Severus_> hi vọng thầy không chê ah
<Severus_> :sosad:
<vubuntor533> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko sao kệ nó
 * n0bawk ko nhận đệ tử :))
<vubuntor533> ờ
<vubuntor533> đùa thôi, đệ tử như mình thì khổ lắm, khi nào có gì thắc mắc lên đây hỏi được giải đáp là ok rồi!
<vubuntor533> @@
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> n0bawk: chê bai kém cỏi
<Severus_> tủi thân
<Severus_> bái cả chục thầy không ai nhận
 * Severus_ cùi mía
<vubuntor533> :0
<vubuntor533> :)
<Severus_> biết thân phận vào xó
<vubuntor533> hic
<vubuntor533> vẫn thế
<vubuntor533> vẫn p chạy lệnh modprobe kia
<Severus_> udevadm --monitor
<Severus_> bạn rút usb ra cắm lại xem
<Severus_> nó báo gì
<Severus_> udevadm monitor
<Severus_> =.="
<vubuntor533> không có -- hả
<Severus_> không
<Severus_> +_+
<vubuntor533> KERNEL - the kernel uevent
<vubuntor533> monitor will print the received events fof
<vubuntor533> UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing
<vubuntor533> KERNEL - the kernel uevent
<vubuntor533> 3 dòng theo thứ tự đấy
<vubuntor533> bắt đầu từ dòng
<vubuntor533> monitor will print the received events for
<Severus_> cắm usb vào nó abwns ra nữa mà
<Severus_> @@~
<vubuntor533> ồ nó chỉ ra vậy thôi mà
<Severus_> rút usb ra cắm lại xem nào
<Severus_> @@~
<vubuntor533> à ra rồi đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508689/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> đợi 1 lúc nó mới ra
<Severus_> há»­
<Severus_> rút ra chạy udevadm test rồi cắm vào thử xem
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> nhớ thêm cái /syss/dev/devices/... gì đó tới cái usb nhé
<vubuntor533> là sao đây ta???
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: đc chưa?
<Severus_> udevadm test /path/to/devices
<Severus_> .g udev test examples
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Writing udev rules (at www.reactivated.net)
<Severus_> .g udevadm test eeexamples
<iPhenny> Severus_: No results found for 'udevadm test eeexamples'.
<Severus_> .g udevadm test
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/udevadm
<iSupyBot> Title: udevadm(8): udev management tool - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: h rút ra rồi cắm lại, xem có hiện ra cái mobile broadband ko
<n0bawk> nếu ko thì chạy cái lệnh trong cái chỗ RUN+="..." ấy
<Severus_> n0bawk: bauwx em viết rules cho udev
<Severus_> chạy trên termianl ngon
<Severus_> mà udev chạy lỗi
<n0bawk> lệnh đó ko đc thì phải xem lại rule có thể là phải modprobe cái usbserial nữa :P
<Severus_> không check được chỗ lệnh đâu anh
<Severus_> :p
<Severus_> cứ udev test mà check thôi
<Severus_> udevadm test
<Severus_> nó hiện ra debug chạy scripts
<Severus_> :p
<vubuntor533> rút ra cắm lại vẫn dùng được
<vubuntor533> chỉ sợ restart k được thôi
<vubuntor533> n0bawk ạ
<Severus_> ợ
<Severus_> vậy bt mà
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor533> nhưng sao hay bị disconnect lắm
<n0bawk> ls -al /etc/udev/rules.d/
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508705/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> đây n0bawk ka ạ
<n0bawk> sao lắm rule thế kia >:3
<vubuntor533> :?
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: cat /etc/udev/rulé.d/40-vt1kswitchmode.rules
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor533> chắc là do có mấy lần tìm trên mạng làm lung tung
<vubuntor533> ok
<n0bawk> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/40-vt1kswitchmode.rules
<vubuntor533> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508719/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> cat /usr/sbin/vt1kswitchmode
<vubuntor120> có bác nào cho em hoi cái với
<vubuntor533> nó lằng nhằng lắm đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508740/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> n0bawk
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: hỏi mô
<vubuntor120> vâng
<vubuntor120> trong java thì kết quả System.out.print('c' + 1) là gì ạ
<Severus_> đi ra
<_Tux_> c mã ascii là nhiêu nhở
<_Tux_> 67 à
<_Tux_> thế in ra 68
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor120> ùi
<vubuntor120> sai anh ạ
<vubuntor120> em đăng ký tài khaonr tại http://congdongjava.com/forum/register/register
<vubuntor120> mà không trả lời mã bảo vệ đc
<vubuntor120> híc
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> ếu thèm đăng kí nữa chứ sao
<_Tux_> hoặc in ra chữ d
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: học java thì code java thử đi
 * _Tux_ ngại viết java vkl
<vubuntor120> các anh ơi
<vubuntor120> cho em hỏi là
<vubuntor120> khi khởi đọng laptop ấy
<CoconutCrab> java cho chuyển kiểu hài vậy
<vubuntor120> chúng ta có thể boot vào USB
<_Tux_> nó convert thành string thì phải
<_Tux_> 1 là kí tự điều khiển
<_Tux_> như vậy nó ếu hiện gì thì phởn
 * _Tux_ mù java đi vô xó
<vubuntor533> n0bawk đâu rồi?
<vubuntor120> java thôi anh ạ, cho em hỏi về boot đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: đang mần JB bạn ợ
<vubuntor120> khi khởi đọng laptop ấy, chúng ta có thể boot vào USB đúng không anh,
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor120> nếu em muốn viết 1 game chẳng hạn rồi cho vào usb, và boot vào usb để chạy game đó
<vubuntor120> thì game đó phải viết bằng ngôn ngữ gì hả anh
<vubuntor120> cần những gì hả anh?
<_Tux_> ngôn ngữ gì thì tùy cái liveUSB là windows, linux hay xxx gì đó
<vubuntor120> có nghĩa là game đó phải đc chạy trên 1 HĐH nào à anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: thế theo bạn thì nó sẽ chạy trên cái gì
<vubuntor120> ?
<vubuntor120> em nghĩ thế này
<vubuntor120> rõ rành hđh cũng là phần mềm
<vubuntor120> phần mềm hệ thống
<vubuntor120> không biết đúng không
<vubuntor120> ta viết 1 game theo ngon ngữ máy
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: ko hiểu sao nó ko chạy
<vubuntor533> haizz
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: làm thử theo Severus_ chỉ xem nó có chạy đc cái script kia ko :))
<Severus_> vubuntor120: gió vừa thôi cụ
<Severus_> con viết abwngf ngôn ngữ máy ak
<Severus_> mỗi câu hello world đã mất cả chụ dòng lệnh
<Severus_> @@~
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: ok
<_Tux_> bạn viết đi =]]
<_Tux_> viết tiếp kernel để giao tiếp với các thiết bị ngoại vi
<vubuntor120> nhưng có đc không ạ?
<_Tux_> bàn phím chuột
<_Tux_> rồi viết driver đồ họa
<vubuntor533> _Tux_ No
<_Tux_> driver .v.v.
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: được
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: wtf?
<vubuntor533> :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor533: thử đi :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: được
<_Tux_> viết đi
<_Tux_> OS của bạn sẽ mang đến tự hào cho VN
<vubuntor533> bậy bạ vừa thôi _Tux_
<Severus_> anh _Tux_ vubuntor120 cơ
<Severus_> :p
<vubuntor533> haizz
<Severus_> nhầm người rồi
<Severus_> :D
<_Tux_> VN sắp thành Hàn Cuốc thứ 2 rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor533: bậy bạ?
<Severus_> Triều Tiên anh ơi
<Severus_> =))
<_Tux_> Severus_: tag nhầm, tag lại rồi mà
<vubuntor533> uh, cảm ơn n0bawk nhé, để lát t lên trang bạn Severus chỉ rồi làm theo. giờ t có việc bận rồi. Thanks a lot
<vubuntor120> mà ngôn ngũ máy hoc thế nào chứ
<vubuntor120> cho em dịnh hướng với
<_Tux_> 01010101010101010101010101010101000000000111101111010100101010110011001
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: ^
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> có thế thôi
<Severus_> hô ho
<Severus_> còn nauwx anh _Tux_
<Severus_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: bạn có học ĐH không?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor120: viết thế mất công
<vubuntor120> dạ mới cấp 3 thôi ạ
<vubuntor120> ví dụ như viết java rồi chuyển sang mã máy đc không ạ
<vubuntor120> chắc là không đc nhỉ
<vubuntor120> phải có máy ảo
<vubuntor120> mà máy ảo lại chạy tren 1 hđh
<vubuntor120> tóm lại vẫn cần hđh
<vubuntor120> nhưng em tin là không cần hđh
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor120: người ta có sẵn rồi thì dùng tội gì làm lại
<vubuntor120> tuy nhiên mình không làm rồi
<vubuntor120> để cho hiểu anh?
<vubuntor120> vọc nhiều hiểu nhiều mà
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> không cần
<vubuntor120> thế trong 2 hđh win và linux
<vubuntor120> cái nào sẽ làm dễ hơn hả nah?
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: dùng được nhưng cái đã có đã khổ rồi
<_Tux_> =)
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor120: không ai biết code windows trông thế nào để mà so sánh
<vubuntor120> thế anh hương dẫn em thao tác với linux đi
<vubuntor120> cho emlink cũng đc anh à
<vubuntor120> thank anh. hi
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: Google
<_Tux_> bao nhiêu link cũng được
<_Tux_> =)
<CoconutCrab> thao tác những gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: còn cấp 3
<_Tux_> thẩm nào mơ mộng về máy tính thế
 * _Tux_ nhìn thấy máy tính là tim đập chân run mồ hôi vã ra
<vubuntor120> dạ thôi à
<vubuntor120> cahwcs là lo thi đại học đã
<vubuntor120> bye các anh
<vubuntor120> híc
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: =)
<_Tux_> chúc giấc mơ của chú tan theo cách cổng trường ĐH
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor120> ủa
<vubuntor120> sao tan anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: cố đỗ ĐH đi
<_Tux_> biết liền
<vubuntor120> vâng
<vubuntor120> bye anh
<n0bawk> ờ vào đh đi rồi biết
<n0bawk> lúc đấy có khi lại suốt ngày gái gú chả nhớ hệ điều hành là gì :P
<Severus_> :))
<Severus_> nobawk: chưởi em ah
<Severus_> :3
<n0bawk> còn như bạn Severus_ ếu biết gái gú gì để hỏng hết thiết bị -> vứt :P
<_Tux_> +1 n0bawk
<_Tux_> Severus_: CoconutCrab để lâu cái board atom còn mốc
<_Tux_> huống hồ là thiết bị quan trọng
<_Tux_> =]]
<Severus_> ack
<Severus_> :-s
<C4NoC> :]]
<n0bawk> Severus_: nhận C4NoC làm sư phụ kìa
<Severus_> hèn chi dạo này quan trngj nó nhỏ dần đi
 * C4NoC lắc đầu nhìn Severus_ 
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng rồi
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> dòm C4NoC tự hỏi C4NoC nghĩ gì thế
<vubuntor336> mọi ng cho mình hỏi là máy mình mới cài ubuntu bằng wubi dùng // win8 nhưng ubuntu ko vào đc mạng trong khi win8 vào bt
<vubuntor336> mình đã thử các cách trên mạng nhưng đều ko đc, tuy nhiên hồi chiều bay mình có dùng điện thoại để phát wifi thì ubuntu lại vào mạng bt, vậy ai biết giúp mình với
<vubuntor336> thank
<vubuntor074> hello có ai rảnh k ạ?
<vubuntor074> Có ai rảnh k ạ cho mình hỏi
<crimsoncrab> ?
<vubuntor074> mình download Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<crimsoncrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor074> mình download Ubuntu LTS 12.04 và đã creat bot theo hướng dẫn của trang chủ ubuntu
<vubuntor074> nhưng khi reset máy để boot usb, mình F10 chọn usb rồi
<vubuntor074> nhưng màn hình chỉ mầu đen và 1 cái gạch ngang nhấp nháy thôi ạ
<vubuntor074> mình tg nó load nhưng đợi mãi 1 tiếng vẫn tình trạng như vây :(
<vubuntor074> giúp mình với
<crimsoncrab> usb format dạng fat32 nhé
<vubuntor074> mình format fat32 rồi bạn ạ
<crimsoncrab> vậy dùng unetbootin tạo usb xem
<vubuntor074> mình thử cả 2 đều tình trạng như vậy
<crimsoncrab> vậy nó chưa boot vào đến nơi
<vubuntor074> mình check sum bằng MD5sum thì file iso vẫn bt
<crimsoncrab> bạn thử cái usb đó trên máy khác xem
<vubuntor074> hix
<vubuntor074> h ở nhà có mỗi 1 máy
<vubuntor074> vây là phải đợi để boot vào đến nơi à bạn
<vubuntor074> máy mình đang dùng win 7
<expA> thử phần mềm tạo boot khác xem
<crimsoncrab> ít nhất nó phải hiện cái bảng cho lựa chọn cài ubuntu
<expA> win32diskimager-binary-
<vubuntor074> mình biết mỗi 2 pm là unetbootin Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1
<vubuntor074> nó cứ nhấp nháy cái gạch thôi ạ
<crimsoncrab> vẫn là cái bạn HD5570 trước à?
<expA> mình dùng cái này cho ubuntu và arch đều được
<vubuntor074> ko mình là newbie
<crimsoncrab> vậy là nó không nhận ra usb đó
<expA> bạn thử xem
<vubuntor074> để mình thử
<crimsoncrab> tốt nhất là thử usb đó trên máy khác
<vubuntor074> nhà mình có mỗi 1 máy
<vubuntor074> trc mình boot win 7 đc mà
<vubuntor074> mình ms thử sang ubuntu thì k đc
<expA> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unixtips/files/win32diskimager-binary.zip/stats/timeline
<iSupyBot> Title: Download Statistics: win32diskimager-binary.zip (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor074> đổi tên trong này như nào bạn
<crimsoncrab>  /nick abcd
<VuTuan> để mình thử cách bạn expA rồi mình phản hồi
<VuTuan> cảm ơn mọi ng đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ ^^
<expA> ừ
<VuTuan> máy mình pen 4 3,0 ram 1,5gb chạy có ổn định bản 12.04lts k ạ
<crimsoncrab> đủ chạy
<crimsoncrab> cần chủ yếu là ram thôi
<VuTuan> ok
<_Tux_> vote xài debian
<VuTuan> debian ạ
<_Tux_> ờ
<VuTuan> mình k rõ debian này lắm
<VuTuan> vs lại chả có forum nào hỗ trợ
<VuTuan> @@
<_Tux_> debian chạy được lệnh nào thì ubuntu chạy lệnh đấy
<VuTuan> debian nhẹ hơn ubuntu à Tux
<_Tux_> mặc định là vậy
<VuTuan> mình thử cài ubuntu xem sao
<VuTuan> cài song song với win 7
<VuTuan> thì chia ổ tối thiểu cho ubuntu là khoảng bnhieu vậy ?
<_Tux_> tùy bạn thoai
<_Tux_> nhà có điều kiện thì chia nhièue
<_Tux_> hem có điều kiện thì chia ít
<VuTuan> ít nhất là bao nhiêu bạn :D
<_Tux_> 4G
<crimsoncrab> 10 Gb đổ lên đi
<VuTuan> vậy khoảng 12gb là đẹp nhỉ
<_Tux_> riêng /home thì 10G cũng được
<_Tux_> chung /home mà xài nhiều
<_Tux_> để 15G đi
<VuTuan> ok
<vubuntor269> tình hình là cái usb format nhiều quá bị mất dung lượng r ạ :((
<crimsoncrab> không có chuyện đấy đâu
<vubuntor269> cái usb đang 4g
<vubuntor269> sau khi creat boot theo cách bác kia
<vubuntor269> nó bắt format còn 600mb
<vubuntor269> :(
<crimsoncrab> tí dùng gparted sửa lại là được
<crimsoncrab> hay dùng disk management của windows
<vubuntor269> bạn chỉ mình với
<crimsoncrab> cứ boot vào ubuntu đi, sau muốn chỉnh lại thì đơn giản thôi
<vubuntor269> 600mb mình sợ k đủ
<crimsoncrab> cứ làm đi
<vubuntor269> uh
<vubuntor269> khổ quá chưa động vào cái linux bh
<vubuntor269> :-(
 * _Tux_ cũng chưa động vào linux bao giờ
<vubuntor269> @@ điêu hả
<vubuntor269> ơ sao mình đổi tên k dc
<crimsoncrab>  /nick 1 2 3 4
<vubuntor463> mình vừa cài ubuntu song song vs win7 và đang bị lỗi winload.exe :(
<vubuntor463> k vào dc win :(
<vubuntor167> minh vua cai xong ubuntu ban a
<vubuntor167> expA cho minh hoi cai unikey tren ubuntu nhu nao?
<kid__> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<expA> ừ
<kid__> !ibus-bogo
<ubot2> Factoid 'ibus-bogo' not found
<vubuntor167> ok
<expA> nếu lầ gnome 3.6 thì khác
<vubuntor167> minh k ro
<vubuntor167> :(
<expA> gnome 3.6 thì có ibus kèm theo và layout keyboard riêng
<vubuntor167> xem cai gnome o dau ban?
<expA> mình đang tìm hiểu cách fix và đang dùng xvnkb
<expA> http://scriptevolution.com/blog/2012/08/top-10-ubuntu-desktop-environments-and-shells/
<iSupyBot> Title: Top 10 Ubuntu Desktop Environments and Shells (at scriptevolution.com)
<vubuntor167> newbie nen ga cai nay qua ^^
<expA> mình chỉ gửi link tổng hợp chung chung thôi còn tự bạn phải tìm hiểu thì mới được, cầm tay chỉ việc thì không lên nổi đâu, mình cũng là người mới mà
<expA> cùng nhau học hỏi, đơn giản vậy thôi
<vubuntor167> ^^ uh ban
<expA> từ khoá how to install gnome shell in ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor167> ban dung gnome may?
<expA> 3.6.2
<vubuntor167> gnome phai cai rieng dung k ban
<expA> chung với unity và v.v được bạn, lúc login thì chọn DE nào thôi
<vubuntor167> minh di ngu da
<vubuntor167> mai tim hieu tiep
<vubuntor167> ^^
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-09
<vubuntor226> hello
<vubuntor226> có ai cài libbxml chưa nó báo lỗi như này là bị sao nhỉ
<vubuntor226> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511653/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor226> sau khi mình dùng lệnh make đấy
<C4NoC> vãi nhái
<C4NoC> libxml trong repo có sẵn
<C4NoC> apt-get install ko dc à
<vubuntor226> nó bảo là couldn't find package
<vubuntor226> thực ra máy mình cài libxml 2.0 rồi nhưng cài cái libglade 2.4.0 nó yêu cầu nâng thành bản 2.4.20 nên p cài
<vubuntor226> 2.4.10
<C4NoC> thì cài libglade 2.0
<vubuntor226> không được mình cài linphone nó bắt libglade 2.4.0
<C4NoC>  kiếm cái repo nào apt-get về cho lẹ
<vubuntor226> kiếm ở đâu giờ
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor226> :)
<vubuntor254> cuu cuu
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gọi 115
<vubuntor254> cac anh cho em hoi....em moi vua cai ubuntu hom qua...nhung vao nghe nhac....xem clip ko dc, em chua dung hdh nay bao h,muon trai nghiem nhung thay con mo ho qua mong dc chi bao them
<vubuntor254> :p
<C4NoC> google ubuntu user guide
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu user guide
<vubuntor381> Có ai hỗ trợ mình cài gnome 3.6 k nhỉ ^^
<kid_> vubuntor381: bạn đang dùng os nào
<vubuntor381> mình dùng ubuntu 12.04lts
<vubuntor381> cho mình hỏi trc cách cài awn đã
<expA> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing
<expA> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<expA> sudo apt-get update
<expA> sudo apt-get upgrade
<expA> để cài các codec hỗ trợ xem clip thì bạn seach từ khoá things do after install ubuntu 12.04
<expA> sẽ ra nhiều cái lý thú đó
<vubuntor305> kid ơi mình vừa bị out
<expA> exam http://smashingweb.info/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-for-perfect-desktop/
<iSupyBot> Title: Things to do after Installing Ubuntu 12.04 for perfect desktop Smashing Web (at smashingweb.info)
<vubuntor305> cho mình hỏi cài cái AWN theo bài http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=626
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt AWN trên Hardy. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor305> nhưng gõ đoạn code trong terminal thì k install đc
<vubuntor586> các bạn cho mình code để cài awn với
<vubuntor586> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=626 code trong topic này cũ r thì phải
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt AWN trên Hardy. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<expA> google.com "how to install awn in ubuntu 12.04" or http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator.html
<iSupyBot> Title: How To Install Avant Window Navigator In Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor586> thanks
<expA> cái đó google là ra mà
<vubuntor586> mình hqa cài ubuntu song song với win 7
<expA> thì sao
<vubuntor586> h vào win 7 bị báo lỗi winload.exe
<vubuntor586> có fix đc k bạn :(
<expA> ủa chứ ubuntu không vào được mạng à
<expA> :)
<vubuntor586> đc bạn ạ
<expA> hỏi mấy ông dev bên win hoặc cài lại thôi
<vubuntor586> uh :(
<expA> ừ vậy mở ubuntu lên mà google
<vubuntor586> cho mình hỏi cái gnome ý
<vubuntor586> là phải tải về r copy vào usb xong boot như nó hg dẫn à bạn
<expA> cái đó là lúc mới phát hành mà
<expA> giờ có repo rồi
<vubuntor586> repo là sao bạn
<expA> repository
<vubuntor586> tức là cài thông qua terminal à
<expA> UbuntuSoft..Center cũng được
<vubuntor586> mình đang tìm cách uốn cong cái awn
<Tux|Android> Cầm màn hình bẻ chứ sao =]]
<expA> like
<expA> :)
<vubuntor586> :)) giống trong bài nay mà http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=626
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt AWN trên Hardy. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor586> nhưng k tìm thấy cái key bar_angel
<Tux|Android> Đào mộ giỏi vãi
<n0bawk> awn có sãn ròoi
<n0bawk> vào search avant-windows-navigator là ra luôn mà?
<vubuntor586> :( mới dùng ubuntu mà
<vubuntor586> mình cài đc awn rồi
<vubuntor586> nhưng k uốn cong đc như bài viết trên
<Tux|Android> Lần cuối mình dùng nó vẫn con được mà ta
<vubuntor586> chỉnh trong setting đc r :D
<expA> theo như mình biết thì awn đâu có mỗi dạng thẳng như vậy
<expA> có nhiều dạng mà
<vubuntor888> hi all
<vubuntor888> em có 1 máy server chạy trên opensuse
<vubuntor888> h muốn các user log được từ máy client chạy win 7
<vubuntor888> các bác chỉ em cách thực hiện với ạ
<C4NoC> log là sao?
<Tux|Android> Hỏi rồi im luôn lol
<vubuntor888> login bác ạ
<vubuntor888> em vừa sang tab khác
<vubuntor888> sr bác
<Tux|Android> Login gì?
<n0bawk> chạy lạichỗ cái server điền tênr ồi mật khẩu sau dó ẩn enter :))
<vubuntor888> trên opensuse dùng samba server
<vubuntor888> trên đấy có tạo các user
<Tux|Android> Thì nta connect tới
<Tux|Android> Nhập user và pass done
<vubuntor888> vấn đề là connect kiểu gì ạ
<Tux|Android> Mà ếu cần vẫn xem được share file çơ mà
<Tux|Android> vubuntor888: vào mục Network của Win
<Tux|Android> Chả khác gì máy win nó share file cả
<vubuntor888> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SeBMhg4bpM
<iSupyBot> Title: Samba Opensuse.avi - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor888> em định làm kiểu như này
<vubuntor888> nhưng em làm trên win 7
<vubuntor888> đến bước chọn domain
<vubuntor888> thì gặp lỗi này
<vubuntor888> an active directory domain controller for the domain could not be contacted
<n0bawk> sờ đến domain thì lại là chuyện khác :))
<vubuntor586> đổi tên như nào nheeyr?
<n0bawk>  /nick fcker
<n0bawk> vubuntor888: http://vavai.net/2010/01/tutorial-samba-pdc-openldap-on-opensuse-11-1-part-1/
<iSupyBot> Title: Tutorial : Samba PDC + OpenLDAP on openSUSE 11.1 Part 1 | Spirit of Change (at vavai.net)
<VuTuan> cái gnome với gnome shell khác j nhau ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor888: tự thịt đi chứ chỉ mệt lắm :D
<VuTuan> :D
<vubuntor888> :))
<vubuntor888> em cũng đang muốn nhẩy lầu đây
<vubuntor888> mà các bác giúp em phát
<C4NoC> nhảy đi
<vubuntor888> xong nhảy
<vubuntor888> chưa xong nhảy áy náy
<VuTuan> kiểm tra gnome bản đang dùng ở đâu bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor888: thì cứ vào win connect như bình thường
<C4NoC> nhập username, pass
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor888> ngon ăn thế thì em chết rồi
<vubuntor888> vấn đề làm sao bật máy lên có thể đăng nhập giống video ấy ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chả hiểu
<VuTuan> dminstrator@adminstrator-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i gs-extensions-3.6.deb (Reading database ... 171970 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace gnome-shell-extensions 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (using gs-extensions-3.6.deb) ... Unpacking replacement gnome-shell-extensions ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-shell-extensions:  gnome-shell-extensions depends on gnome-shell (>= 3.6); however:   Versio
<VuTuan> lỗi này là sao ạ :(
<VuTuan> à quên tại bản 3.4.1 k phù hợp
<VuTuan> update lên 3.6 như nào ai chỉ mình
<n0bawk> vubuntor888: có thể đăng nhập là sao?
<VuTuan> Mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.04 lts muốn up gnome từ 3.4.1 lên 3.6 đc k
<C4NoC> ko
<n0bawk> đc
<n0bawk> nhưng mà có khi nó bung bét hết cả :))
<VuTuan> tức là bh chỉ giữ nguyên đc 3.4.1 thôi ạ
<Tux|Android> Huehuehue
<Tux|Android> Định làm giống kiểu active directory á
<Tux|Android> À out. Mnt
<VuTuan> vậy muốn biết nhưng phần mêm` ứng dụng mình đã cài xem như nào ạ
<VuTuan> giống như kiểu add ỏr remove program trong windows ý
<n0bawk> .g software center ubuntu
<n0bawk> bot chết
<VuTuan> bot chết là sao
<VuTuan> thấy r
<VuTuan> mình cài gnome xong các cái phím tắt như alt+2 super+s mất hết à bạn
<CoconutCrab> đặt trong phần setting của gnome
<VuTuan> setting gnome chỗ nào bạn?
<VuTuan> có p cái gnome panal k
<VuTuan> gnome panel
<vubuntor610> hello
<vubuntor610> minh vua cai ubuntu vao laptop nhung gap van de ve wifi
<vubuntor610> ko biet o day co ai giup minh dc ko
<Mandalord> vấn đề gì hả bạn
<vubuntor610> ubuntu 10.04 ko nhan wifi
<vubuntor610> minh co lam theo huong dan cua forum ubuntu
<VuTuan> sao k dùng bản mới 12.04 hay 12.10 nhir
<Mandalord> 10.04 vẫn đang hỗ trợ mà
<vubuntor610> tai minh ko thich giao dien cua 12.04
<Mandalord> thế trước đó có nhận wifi không?
<Mandalord> bạn thử ifconfig xem thế nào
<vubuntor610> trc' minh xai may Dell, ngoi lam theo huong dan thi` ok
<vubuntor610> bay h chang hieu sao lai ko dc
<Mandalord> thử ifconfig đi
<vubuntor610> command not found
<vubuntor610> nham`
<vubuntor610> srr
<vubuntor610> >.<
<vubuntor610> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 60:eb:69:f5:0e:3e             inet addr:192.168.1.23  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::62eb:69ff:fef5:e3e/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:95863 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:59132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000     
<vubuntor610> dot trc minh lam theo huong dan nay`
<vubuntor610> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<iSupyBot> Title: HOWTO: Set up wireless internet (Desktop or laptop) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Mandalord> quái nhỉ
<Mandalord> bạn thử lspci rồi paste lên pastebin nhé
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> bạn bị sao thế
<Severus_> :-)
<vubuntor610> http://pastebin.com/ZrUan7Sn
<iSupyBot> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Severus_> wireless khôngkết nối được hay không hiện lên
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor610> wireless ko hien len
<vubuntor610> tai chua cai dc driver
<Severus_> itel có sẵn drivers trong kernel
<vubuntor610> hix
<Severus_> bạn modprobe lên là được
<Severus_> lspci -k rồi paste cái wireless mình xem nào
<vubuntor610> http://pastebin.com/pn1euxWA
<iSupyBot> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compati - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Mandalord> không thấy card wireless đâu cả
<Mandalord> chắc phải cài driver rồi
<vubuntor610> dung roi`, dot trc minh thu cai dc, nhung lau wa', cha nho' luc trc cai sao
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> giờ modprobe iwlagn lên xem
<vubuntor610> Error
<vubuntor610> =.=!
<Mandalord> error gì vậy?
<Severus_> lỗi gì bạn
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor610> Operation not permitted
<Mandalord> sudo
<Severus_> sudo
<Severus_> =.="
<vubuntor610> =.=!
<vubuntor610> wen mat
<vubuntor610> hix
<vubuntor610> roi`
<Mandalord> thế lspci lại coi
<Severus_> bạn xem lại ifconfig -a
<Severus_> ifconfig -a
<Severus_> có hiện cái wlan0 không bạn
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor610> http://pastebin.com/taa2Am1a
<iSupyBot> Title: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 60:eb:69:f5:0e:3e inet addr:1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor610> co
<vubuntor610> ah ko
<vubuntor610> minh nhin nham`
<VuTuan> mình nghịch cái j nó sang giao diện tiếng trung rồi :( chỉnh lại mãi k đc
<Mandalord> vubuntor610: cái pan0 là cái wireless đó
<VuTuan> đc r
<VuTuan> hóa ra phải drag nó lên top :(
<Mandalord> drag gì thế?
<vubuntor610> vay bay h chi can` bat wifi len xem thu the nao` thoi
<VuTuan> dgrag cái english trong language menu đó bạn
<Severus_> vubuntor610: chạy lệnh iwconfig thử xem
<VuTuan> drag lên top mới đổi dc :D
<Severus_> báo có cái anfo alf wireless không
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> VuTuan: xóa bớt tiếng Khựa đi
<Severus_> :p
<VuTuan> mình đang bị tiếng khựa đây này
<VuTuan> xóa như nào
<VuTuan> :((
<Severus_> bạn xìa Ubutnu pahri hem
<VuTuan> xoa nhu nao :(
<Severus_> ?
<VuTuan> uh bạn
<Severus_> system/language
<VuTuan> 12.04
<Severus_> rồi quậy nó đi
<Severus_> :p
<VuTuan> à
<vubuntor055> van ko dc =.=!
<VuTuan> mình vừa quậy r
<VuTuan> reset phát
<VuTuan> ^^
<vubuntor055> ko biet lam sao de cai driver wifi =.=!
<Severus_> vubuntor055:
<Severus_> iwconfig
<Severus_> nó ra cái gì
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor055> no wireless
<Severus_> ifconfig -a còn cái pan0 không bạn
<Severus_> ?
<VuTuan> change language ngon luôn
<VuTuan> nhưng mà còn vấn đề từ hqa đến h
<Severus_> rfkill -a xem ra gì nào
<Severus_> ?
<VuTuan> mình cài dualbot win 7 vs ubuntu
<vubuntor055> ok
<Severus_> xóa Uynh +1
<vubuntor055> co' ra pan0
<VuTuan> vào win 7 thì nó báo lỗi winload.exe ở bios :((
<Severus_> pan0 là card 2 rồi
<Severus_> vubuntor055:
<vubuntor055> hmm
<Severus_> lspci -k xem netcontrol ra gì
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> có dạng kernel driver in use không
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> còn cái rfkill -a có cái nào blocked không
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor055> co
<Severus_> rồi xong
<Severus_> soft block hay hard block
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor055> ko ban oi, cai lspci -k, thi co' kernel driver in use
<vubuntor055> con rfkill -a thi no ra cai help usage
<Severus_> là igf vậy bạn
<Severus_> ?
<Mandalord> rfkill list
<Severus_> mọa nó
<Mandalord> -a ko dc đâu
<Severus_> rfkill thôi
<Severus_> nhầm
<Severus_> rfkill list
<Severus_> +_+
<vubuntor055> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<vubuntor055> ko bi block j ca
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> iwconfig báo no wireless ah
<Severus_> dmesg | grep err xem nào bạnor
<vubuntor055> no wireless
<Severus_> lệnh dưới
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor055> http://pastebin.com/kGF6dpC2
<iSupyBot> Title: [ 0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override. [ 0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by o - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<VuTuan> làm thế nào để nhận usb vậy
<vubuntor055> thoi chac de do mai minh hoi tiep chu bay h fai di ngu, cau hoi cuoi la`
<vubuntor055> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Severus_> vubuntor055:
<vubuntor055> minh get cai package ve
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor055> lam sao vao same directory buil-essential
<vubuntor055> Run this in a terminal. Make sure you are in the same directory as the "build-essential" package is.
<VuTuan> ubuntu nhận usb rồi nhưng làm sao để vào ổ usb nhỉ
<Tux|Windoof> nhấn vào đó =)
<Tux|Windoof> hhuehuehue
<VuTuan> đõ là đâu ta
<VuTuan> vào file cũng chẳng thấy
<Severus_> VuTuan: mount
<Severus_> :p
<Severus_> mount
<Severus_> lỗi usb
<Severus_> nên nó nhận mà không mount được
<Severus_> :p
<VuTuan> vậy h phải làm j
<Severus_> rút ra cắm lại
<Severus_> =]]
<VuTuan> ặc
<VuTuan> :))
<VuTuan> hqa cắm vẫn nhận
<VuTuan> hôm nay đơ luôn
<VuTuan> vẫn k đc
<VuTuan> ><
<VuTuan> vào make startup disk
<VuTuan> thấy hiện usb
<VuTuan> để nhận usb thì ubuntu có cần soft j k bạn
<Severus_> hem
<Severus_> :3
<VuTuan> vậy usb mình bị hỏng sao
<VuTuan> :((
<VuTuan> hqa vẫn dùng cài ubuntu mà
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-10
<vubuntor392> Mọi người ơi, giúp mình với, mình cài đặt gói faac1.28 thì nó bị như sau http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516352/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor392> mọi người xem giúp mình đó là lỗi gì và sửa thế nào???
<uselessCrab> cài từ trong ubuntu app store hay chi đó
<uselessCrab> down source về làm gì
<Severus_> cái đó patch rồi mà
<vubuntor392> thế là patch rồi đúng không?
<vubuntor392> vậy sao mình đánh lệnh tiếp theo nó chả hiển thị ra gì cả
<vubuntor392> lệnh sed -i -e '/obj-type/d' -e '/Long Term/d' frontend/main.c ý
<niceCrab> bạn định làm gì? nếu cần cài faac thì cài từ ubuntu app store, còn nếu muốn thực hiện bài tập hay gì đấy thì chắc cũng hiểu nó là gì rồi chứ?
<Severus_> nó thay file xong thì thôi hiện gì nữa
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor392> :)
<vubuntor392> thanks severus! niceCrab mình cài lại ffmpeg, nó yêu cầu cái này
<niceCrab> cài lại ffmpeg từ?
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor392> làm theo các bước và cài đầy đủ các gói ý mà
<vubuntor392> t làm theo link này
<vubuntor392> http://getasysadmin.com/2011/10/install-ffmpeg-ubuntu-10-04/
<iSupyBot> Title: Install ffmpeg on Ubuntu 10.04 (at getasysadmin.com)
<niceCrab> chẳng phải ffmpeg có sẵn trong synaptic rồi sao?
<niceCrab> lucs config bạn bỏ faac đi, cái đó chỉ cần để encode aac thôi
<vubuntor392> vậy à
<vubuntor392> mình lơ tơ mơ lắm, phải làm theo thứ tự không thì sai hết
<vubuntor392> sao khi mình đánh tiếp make nó hiện ra thế này nghĩa là gì
<vubuntor392> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Severus_> không có make file
<vubuntor392> vậy phải làm sao?
<vubuntor392> niceCrab căn bản xong ffmpeg lại p cài linphone thấy cần nhiều gói lắm, cứ lọan cả lên
<niceCrab> tưởng linphone cũng có sẵn trong kia rồi"
<niceCrab> ?
 * _Tux_ rải đinh bạn gái vubuntor392 
<vubuntor392> không nó không đủ theo yêu cầu của anh hướng dẫn t, anh đấy bắt t phải cài theo thứ tự libosip, libeXosip, speex ... gì gì nữa ý
<niceCrab> nah
<niceCrab> sudo apt-get install linphone
<niceCrab> không có à?
<vubuntor392> t đang cài thấy nó báo cái gì mà cần ffmpeg 64, 32 gì ý thê nên đi cài lại
<vubuntor392> không chơi rải đinh nhé _Tux_, có biết cách thì giúp t vs
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: mình nói trên FB rồi
<_Tux_> nhưng bạn có nghe đâu
<_Tux_> compile làm gì cho khổ
<_Tux_> trong khi bạn cũng chả biết tại sao cần phải làm thế
<vubuntor392> vì mình p hiểu mấy cái lệnh đấy thì phải
<vubuntor392> mình nghĩ vậy
<niceCrab> ờ há
 * niceCrab thấy hiểu làm gì cho nhọc óc
 * _Tux_ compile nhưng cũng chả hiểu =)
<niceCrab> mấy ai đi xe máy cần hiểu hoạt động của động cơ 4 kỳ đâu
<vubuntor392> anh đấy bắt mình biên dịch cài vào cái mục linphonebin ý
<vubuntor392> chả biết nữa
<niceCrab> anh lào?
<vubuntor392> anh hướng dẫn trong phòng nghiên cứu
<niceCrab> okay
<vubuntor392> anh ta chẳng nói gì cho mình cả
<niceCrab> thôi
<niceCrab> mình bảo này, gõ sudo apt-get install linphone
<niceCrab> thế là có linphone :3
<niceCrab> sau đó có cái gì cần thì hỏi sau
<vubuntor392> có thì có rồi
 * _Tux_ cầm bơm đặt bên cạnh niceCrab 
 * _Tux_ mời niceCrab uống trà
<niceCrab> thế là được rồi
 * niceCrab nốc trà
<niceCrab> sắp thành răng đen rồi
<vubuntor392> nhưng mà hôm anh ấy xem xong bảo cài vào đây cho anh xem
<vubuntor392> cài vào linphonebin ý
<vubuntor392> mà mình thấy thiếu thật mà
<vubuntor392> khi biên dịch nó báo hết lỗi này đến lỗi kia
<vubuntor392> thiếu hết cái này cái khác
<Severus_> =.="
<niceCrab> huh
<Severus_> cài bằng apt-get nó tự kéo các gói thiếu đó về
<Severus_> :|
<niceCrab> lab gì nghiên cứ nhiều thứ vui vậy?
<niceCrab> cứu*
<vubuntor392> lab kĩ thuật thông tin
<_Tux_> niceCrab: cùng trực thuộc BKHN thì phải
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor392> mình mới vào mà chả biết gì
<vubuntor392> hơ hơ
<vubuntor392> ai cũng học BKHN vậy???
 * _Tux_ bơm xe cho khách
<niceCrab> okay
<niceCrab> thế nhiệm vụ của bạn là làm gì trong đó mà phải compile mấy cái này?
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: mình ngày nào chả rải đinh ở trước cổng sau trường BKHN
<_Tux_> =]]
<niceCrab> à
<vubuntor392> thế à, ở chỗ nào thế?
<vubuntor392> Tux
<niceCrab> đang thực tập huh
<vubuntor392> t đăng kí về mảng đa phương tiện
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<niceCrab> okay
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy đám video/audio codec đã lăn ra ngất
<niceCrab> .g processing
<niceCrab> bot chết rồi
<Severus_> Tết này ra ngồi rải đinh chung với anh _Tux_
<niceCrab> okay
<Severus_> .g bot chết tiệt
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: bạn biết gì về linux
<vubuntor392> trong khi t chưa biết gì về linux
<niceCrab> okay
<niceCrab> thế bạn học năm mấy ĐH?
<expA> cho em hỏi là có sự khác nhau giữa các thành phần load trong modules-load.d, modprobe, systemctl (hệ thống SYSTEMD
<niceCrab> expA: nó chả có gì giống nhau cả
<vubuntor392> _Tux_ chỉ rải đinh thôi mà biết nhiều nhỉ
<expA> vậy khác nhau là gì
<expA> ???
<vubuntor392> t học năm 3
<vubuntor392> ôi xấu hổ
<niceCrab> man modprobe, man systemctl
<vubuntor392> :(
<niceCrab> tên nó ghi ngay đầu mà
<niceCrab> ủa
<niceCrab> con gái?
<expA> còn các module trong modules-load.d
<vubuntor392> uh thì sao? cg thì chết à
<niceCrab> không
<niceCrab> hỏi thôi
<niceCrab> ở đây có mấy mạng BKHN
<niceCrab> cần qua C8-208
<niceCrab> trả lời cho
 * niceCrab dòm _Tux_ 
<vubuntor392> èo
<vubuntor392> người tốt trả lời luôn đi, chúng ta cùng trường mà
<vubuntor392> help me
<niceCrab> cái đó trả lời dài lắm
<niceCrab> _Tux_: kêu đồng chi dương minh ngọc nguyễn lên đây giúp
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: mình nhặt kiến thức rơi vãi
<niceCrab> với sn YAC nữa
<_Tux_> của các bạn SV đại học mà
<expA> ọc
 * niceCrab dân bơm xe chả biết gì
<vubuntor392> dài đến bao nhiêu t cũng đọc được
<_Tux_> niceCrab: huehuehue
<expA> nhầm sang chanel này rồi
<expA> hic
<_Tux_> thằng Ngọc nó cùi lắm
<_Tux_> YAC thì ok
<niceCrab> he he
<vubuntor392> các bạn học khoa gì đấy? cntt à?
 * niceCrab cũng cùi lắm
 * niceCrab bơm xe
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: vấn đề là mục đích cuối cùng của bạn là gì thôi
<_Tux_> nếu để có linphone hay ffmpeg
<_Tux_> thì sao phải hardcore thế
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: thực tập à?
 * _Tux_ thấy có cái xe thủng xăm, ra vá đã
<vubuntor392> mục đích của t là biên dịch cái mớ đấy cho vào linphonebin
<vubuntor392> configure ý
<niceCrab> he he
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: thế Google đi
<vubuntor392> và làm theo thứ tự
<niceCrab> thôi được rồi
<_Tux_> có script luôn á
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: đọc autotools bạnnhes
<niceCrab> .g autotools
<iPhenny> niceCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_build_system
<iSupyBot> Title: GNU build system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: đó
<vubuntor392> :(((((((
<niceCrab> toàn bộ hệ thống build ở trên kìa
<_Tux_> .g linux script  auto build ffmpeg
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://ffmpeginstaller.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: FFMPEG Auto Installer (at ffmpeginstaller.com)
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: con gái học CNTT khổ lắm =)
<niceCrab> .g mplayer2
<Severus_> thấy con gái
<iPhenny> niceCrab: http://www.mplayer2.org/
<Severus_> đi ra
<iSupyBot> Title: mplayer2 (at www.mplayer2.org)
<_Tux_> mình cũng học
<_Tux_> rồi bỏ đi bơm xe này
<niceCrab> cái script của nó có đủ build hết
 * _Tux_ cầm điếu cày rít một hơi
<niceCrab> Severus_: đi ra PM?
<vubuntor392> t không học cntt
<Severus_> niceCrab: đi ra không dám nói gì
<_Tux_> niceCrab: phê =]]
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor392> t học đtvt
<niceCrab> he he
<Severus_> ngày xưa hỗ trợ nhiều gái quá chán rồi anh ah
<Severus_> :v
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: thế là xịn rồi
<niceCrab> af
 * Severus_ ho mãn tính không hút được thuốc
<niceCrab> đtvt à
 * _Tux_ cầm mỏ hàn để lủng hết linh kiện
 * niceCrab ới C4NoC với sn n0bawk 
<_Tux_> n0bawk: C4NoC đi giúp đồng nghiệp kìa
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: cái script kia
<_Tux_> nó đủ hết các script để build đó
<_Tux_> đọc cái đó hiểu liền
<vubuntor392> hiểu chết liền hay gì
 * _Tux_ đợi bạn vubuntor392 chết để gọi tang lễ lấy hoa hồng
<vubuntor392> toàn tiếng anh, không biết bao h mới hiểu
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor392> trời
<_Tux_> ĐTVT
<_Tux_> hem đọc datasheet bao giờ à
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor392> có
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: okay.png
<_Tux_> thế sao nhìn vô tiếng anh lại khiếp đảm thế
<vubuntor392> datasheet cũng vừa đọc vừa khóc than
<_Tux_> ok
 * _Tux_ bơm xịt xịt
<vubuntor392> :)
<_Tux_> n0bawk sốc và đã tèo
<niceCrab> okay
<niceCrab> thế thiết kế hộ mình cái mạch
<niceCrab> thiết kế xong mình chỉ cách build cho
<vubuntor392> mạch gì hả bạn?
<_Tux_> uầy niceCrab làm ăn kìa
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor392> kinh nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: niceCrab là đẹp trai nhất khu phố + học giỏi lắm
<_Tux_> thầy cô, bạn bè ai cũng quý
<niceCrab> yup
<niceCrab> quý lắm@s
<niceCrab> không muốn cho rời đi luôn
<niceCrab> :-/
<vubuntor392> khiếp PR kinh thế, bạn mà làm ăn thế kia vs t thì t không quý đâu
<_Tux_> có đi có lại chớ
<_Tux_> người ta hướng dẫn nhưng mình không tự làm được
<_Tux_> thì phải trao đổi gì chớ
 * _Tux_ chả có gì trao đổi
 * _Tux_ nhòm nhòm vubuntor392 
 * _Tux_ cười khúc khích
<vubuntor392> đâu, bạn có hd theo ý t đâu, bạn bảo dùng lệnh sudo apt-get... mà, cái đó t biết làm nhưng mà t phải làm theo cách kia
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: vậy là bạn không xem cái trang mình gởi hở
<Severus_> vubuntor392:
<_Tux_> file .tar.gz có hết đống lệnh để build đó thôi
 * C4NoC uốn éo
<Severus_> làm chi phức tạp thế
<Severus_> =,='
<vubuntor392> à có
<C4NoC> :-\
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nãy ai nhắc gì mềnh thế
<_Tux_> C4NoC: có bạn gái xinh đẹp cần trợ giúp
<_Tux_> niceCrab: thì cần trao đổi
<_Tux_> C4NoC: có săn sàng giúp hem vị lợi hem
<Severus_> C4NoC: cơ hội kìa
<Severus_> gái BK xonh lớm
 * _Tux_ đắp chăn cho C4NoC 
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> xinh*
<niceCrab> thôi
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: bạn cứ tự mò đi
<C4NoC>  ộp ộp
<niceCrab> nhưng không biết gì về linux thì cũng mệt đấy
<C4NoC> ộp bà bế ka
<niceCrab> tốt nhất bảo ông kia
<niceCrab> em biết những cái này
<niceCrab> em có thể làm cái này
<niceCrab> anh giúp em để em tập trung vào phần của em
<vubuntor392> hựa hựa, xinh thì không dám
<vubuntor392> thôi để mình nghiên cứu vậy
<vubuntor392> thật là khó biết bao
<_Tux_> thật là khó quá đi à
 * _Tux_ bật nhạc bơm xe cho nó khí thế
<C4NoC> túm lại là seo?
<C4NoC> dzụ gì?
<C4NoC> BKHN hay BKHCM
<_Tux_> C4NoC: Hà Lội
<Severus_> anh _Tux_ nổ bánh xe kìa
<C4NoC> _Tux_: tóm tắt xem là gì
<Severus_> chú ý chứ
<Severus_> căng quá
<_Tux_> C4NoC: cuộn cuộn lên tí
<_Tux_> lol
<C4NoC> _Tux_: dài quá
<C4NoC> tóm tắt 1 câu đi
<Severus_> cài ffmpeg tư source
<Severus_> chấm hết
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> dòm C4NoC
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> rảnh vậy
<_Tux_> C4NoC: sao ai cũng nói câu giống nhau thế
<C4NoC> kiếm cái repo nào có apt-get về cho khỏe ko dc à
<C4NoC> có lão thầy nào đòi làm trò gì ko
<C4NoC> để mềnh ngứa mỏ chửi tí cho vui
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> https://launchpad.net/~felix.lechner/+archive/linphone-ppa
<C4NoC> cái này để mần gì?
<iSupyBot> Title: Linphone PPA (release) : Felix Lechner (at launchpad.net)
<_Tux_> C4NoC: làm cảnh
<C4NoC> có cả cho quantal
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor392> mọi thứ thật khó hiểu
<vubuntor392> mình nên bắt đầu từ đâu đây?
<Severus_> vubuntor392:
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: https://launchpad.net/~felix.lechner/+archive/linphone-ppa
<Severus_> từ hiểu cài từ source thì nó caafnc ái gì
<C4NoC> đó
<iSupyBot> Title: Linphone PPA (release) : Felix Lechner (at launchpad.net)
<C4NoC> bắt đầu từ đó
<Severus_> thế anfo alf phụ thuộc gói
<C4NoC> add zô
<Severus_> sau đó make file
<Severus_> autotolols
<C4NoC> apt-get install linphone
<C4NoC> done
<Severus_> lol
<C4NoC> để thời gian đi chơi với bf
<C4NoC> huehuehue
<_Tux_> +1
<_Tux_> chắc vubuntor392 chưa có bạn zai
<_Tux_> thế thì tốt nhất là ếu cài cắm gì nữa đi kiếm bạn trai huehuehue
<Severus_> ờ
<Severus_> gái có thì
<vubuntor392> thôi bạn trai từ từ cũng được
<Severus_> ĐH hem có giai theo alf ế đấy
<Severus_> :3
<niceCrab> vubuntor392: configure bỏ cái faac đi
<Severus_> hàng tồn kho
<Severus_> --disable-faac
<vubuntor392> tồn cũng đc
<vubuntor392> sao lại p bỏ cái faac đi
<C4NoC> có faac thì sao
<C4NoC> ko có thì sao?
<C4NoC> apt-get ftw
<C4NoC> apt-get install apt-get install
<vubuntor392> cài mãi đã được đâu
<C4NoC> cài ko dc thì apt-get
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor392> nó bảo thế này là tn?
<vubuntor392> gì mà không có makefile ý
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> túm lại là ko chịu apt-get hả
<C4NoC> ok
<vubuntor392> đang làm dở mà
 * C4NoC ưỡn ẹo đi về luser 
<vubuntor392> k đựoc thì apt-get
<Severus_> =))
<vubuntor392> :)
<Severus_> bạn này muốn hardcore như C4NoC mà
<Severus_> :3
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> trước ngồi compile suốt
<vubuntor392> ưỡn ẹo mới sợ chứ
<C4NoC> ngán rồi
<vubuntor392> kinh nghiệm
<C4NoC> giờ cứ apt-get với yum
<C4NoC> phẻ
<vubuntor392> C4NoC
<hieuykhoa> aizzzz
<C4NoC> thế nên ưỡn ẹo thôi
<hieuykhoa> mấy chú này suốt này chém trên này hem nghi à
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> luser mà
<vubuntor392> kinh nghiệm chắc là kiên nhẫn rồi
<_Tux_> ./configure được đâu mà có makefile
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: ko
 * C4NoC lười biếng
<C4NoC> tìm cách nào khỏe nhất là làm
<C4NoC> huehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: kinh nghiệm là lười
<_Tux_> =]]
<Severus_> =]]
<Severus_> lusususser học bác Bill lười là nhanh nhất
<Severus_> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: bạn đọc đống script ở cái trang mình đưa đi
<_Tux_> đủ hàng hết á
<_Tux_> còn không chịu đọc thì thôi
<_Tux_> thậm chí cái kia còn có sẵn cục đã compile
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor392> ffmpegautoinstaller đúng không/
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor392> trang đó hả
<_Tux_> lol
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: hỏi lại 1 câu
<_Tux_> hơn 1h rồi mà chưa đọc trang đấy
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: tại sao ko apt-get về?
<C4NoC> mà cứ phải compile?
<_Tux_> HN lạnh quá máu khó chảy sao á
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor392> vì đang làm dở không hiểu nên khó chịu thôi
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: thế thì tự tìm hiểu
<C4NoC> lôi mấy cuốn linux về đọc
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/beginners-guide-to-linux-where-to-start-1066778
<iSupyBot> Title: Beginner's guide to Linux: where to start | News | TechRadar (at www.techradar.com)
<_Tux_> vote xài linux bible =]]
 * _Tux_ vẫn hài bạn CentÓS bible cả thế giới xài
<C4NoC> .g linux for dummy pdf
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://linuxfordummies.org/8-free-linux-manualspdf-format/
<iSupyBot> Title: 8 Free Linux Manuals(PDF Format) | Linux For DummiesLinux For Dummies (at linuxfordummies.org)
<_Tux_> C4NoC: bạn ấy ếu đọc được Tiếng Anh
<C4NoC> :|
<_Tux_> đưa đồ hardcore quá
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> !l4u
<ubot2`> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<vubuntor392> k
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> hàng xịn nhá
<C4NoC> thật hử
<_Tux_> viết chuẩn
<C4NoC> ko đọc dc en?
<_Tux_> đã kiểm chứng
<niceCrab> cái đó là của bác Thịnh trên h anoilug nhỉ :)
<vubuntor392> t đọc đươc it thôi
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> kiểu này luser lập hội dịch sách
<C4NoC> đi bán cho sv kiếm $ nhỉ
<C4NoC> thêm service support ở đây nữa
<C4NoC> thu $ mỗi khi đồ án luận án
<C4NoC> huehue
<vubuntor392> hehe, các bác học năm thư bao nhiêu rồi vậy?
<C4NoC> 8
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ra tiền đấy ợ
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: mình bơm xe ngót ngét đã chục năm
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: thất học
<vubuntor887> học gì vây?
<_Tux_> SV qua đó vá xe
<C4NoC> làm nghề bơm xe thôi
 * Severus_ dốt nát
<C4NoC> ờ
<_Tux_> rơi vãi kiến thức
 * C4NoC trước thất học
<_Tux_> thế là nhặt
<C4NoC> vá xe trước trường BK
<C4NoC> ủa nhầm, bơm thôi
<C4NoC> chứ ko biết vá
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor392> thôi đi, thế thì làm gì có ai cần đi học nữa
 * _Tux_ rải đinh + bơm vá có thâm niên
<Severus_> anh _Tux_ nhặt kt có thâm niên nữa
<vubuntor392> mà bơm ở cổng nào đấy? đi qua đủ các loại cổng mà hem thấy?
<Severus_> sv bước ra công rơi vãi đầy
<Severus_> :3
<niceCrab> parabol với B8
<vubuntor392> :)
<niceCrab> đầy
 * Severus_ bơm xe dạo
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor392> có khi mình cũng làm rơi hàng tá ý chứ
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: cổng bkhcm cơ
<C4NoC> cách có 1800km sao thấy dc
<vubuntor392> C4Noc xa nhỉ
<_Tux_> tình yêu với chiếc bơm
<_Tux_> không biên giới mà bạn
<vubuntor392> :P
<C4NoC> vubuntor392: thôi túm lại thế này
<C4NoC> lấy mấy cuốn kia về đọc
<C4NoC> linphone thì apt-get về cho lẹ
<C4NoC> done
<C4NoC> thời gian còn lại đi xì pa
<C4NoC> chăm sóc sắc đẹp
<C4NoC> đi chơi dzới bạn zai
<C4NoC> cho thấy đời nóa sung sướng
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: phấn đấu vì sự nghiệp gái BK đắt chồng
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor392> ok, nc vs các bạn vui thât đấy, hihi, phấn đấu.... thôi t đi ăn cơm, lát còn nghiên cứu mấy cuốn kia
<C4NoC> :3
<Severus_> toàn chuyên gia corrupt tuổi trẻ ở đây
<vubuntor392> đa tạ các bạn bơm vá nhé
<Severus_> :]]
<vubuntor392> @@
<Severus_> hem cóa chi
<Severus_> có em gái, bạn gái xinh thì giới thiệu
<Severus_> khỏi cảm ơn
<Severus_> =]]
<vubuntor392> không có em gái
 * C4NoC thả ruồi
<vubuntor392> bạn gái thì có nhưng hơi ít
<vubuntor392> cả khoa có 10 mây người thôi
<C4NoC> thôi đi ăn đi
<truongan> phew
<truongan> tự hỏi sao hôm nay tư vấn lâu thế
<vubuntor392> uh pp
<truongan> đọc chat mệt ghê
<truongan> cuối cùng tại vì là nữa
<truongan> nữ*
<truongan> =))
<_Tux_> ae kiên nhẫn thế
<_Tux_> cũng phải có lý do chớ
<niceCrab> đông thế
<C4NoC>  ờ
<vubuntor887> làm sao để thay cái Activities = System trong gnome nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor887: back to gnome2
<_Tux_> =]]
<C4NoC>  ế
<vubuntor887> gnome 3 k thay đc à :(
<C4NoC> tính ra cái mate của mint xài ok đấy
<truongan> vubuntor887, Mình thay cái activities bằng cái hình
<C4NoC> với cinnamon cũng ổn
<C4NoC> cơ mà ko có repo
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ngon mà
<_Tux_> C4NoC: huehehue
<truongan> muốn thì mở file theme của nó lên
<_Tux_> nhầm nhá
<_Tux_> có ppa
<truongan> sửa chữ activities thành chữ system thôi
<C4NoC> mà tại cài trên cái lap ít xài
<truongan> =))
<vubuntor887> ax
<C4NoC> chứ ko bảo tên cooly mirror cho 1 cái
<Severus_> nay anh truongan thấy nữ cũng vào ah
<Severus_> =))
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> tư vấn tí
<C4NoC> chứ ko lại thêm 1 luser vào
<C4NoC> mệt lắm
<C4NoC> (nữ luser)
<vubuntor887> có bác nào biết cài cái aircrack trên gnome 3 k
<vubuntor887> mình cài toàn lỗi
<truongan> vubuntor887, aircrack là cái gì vậy
<truongan> ăn được không
<niceCrab> sudo agt-get install aircrack-ng
<truongan> chỉ mình chỗ bán với
<vubuntor887> chỗ bán đây http://www.aircrack-ng.org/index.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Aircrack-ng (at www.aircrack-ng.org)
<_Tux_> á
<_Tux_> hacker
 * _Tux_ vác bơm chạy
<vubuntor887> :))
 * niceCrab ngồi sửa bơm
<vubuntor887> mình thử crack cái wep nhà hàng xóm thôi
<Severus_> đi ra
<Severus_> mất nick chết
<Severus_> :(
<vubuntor887> =))
<vubuntor887> mấy bác toàn sinh viên cả à?
<truongan> không
<vubuntor887> vậy có vợ con r à truongan :))
<truongan> vubuntor887, vợ thì chưa có còn con thì... không chắc
<truongan> =))
<vubuntor887> =))
<expA> vubuntor887 thay cái Activities = System à
<expA> gnome và cinnamon đều thay được mà
<vubuntor887> Thay sao bạn?
<vubuntor887> mình cài aircrack lỗi này
<vubuntor887>  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package aircrack-ng is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   iw
<expA> gnome dùng cái này
<expA> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/358/activities-configurator/
<iSupyBot> Title: Activities Configurator - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<expA> cinnamon thì nhấp phải vào cái menu ấy
<expA> có config được mà
<vubuntor887> ok bạn
<vubuntor887> ^^
<expA> gnome còn 1 cách nữa là config file trong từng gnome-shell theme khác nhau
<vubuntor887> mình còn chưa b' bắt đầu từ đâu
<vubuntor887> :d
 * _Tux_ đưa vubuntor887 cái bơm
<expA> cách tốt nhất là tìm 1 theme có hình ở acti xong coi cách code của người ta
<expA> trong mấy file conf
<expA> config
<expA> là được
<vubuntor887> ok
<vubuntor887> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor887> mình enable  Desktop cube và rotate cube rồi
<vubuntor887> trong compizconfig ý
<vubuntor887> nhưng sao vẫn k chạy đc nhỉ
<vubuntor887> :(
<expA> bạn chưa chuyển về compiz mà
<pntruongan> gnome chạy chung với compiz được à :-/
<pntruongan> sao mình không biết nhở
<expA> compiz --replace ccp
<expA> lúc đó chỉ có compiz chạy
<expA> pntruongan anh fix sao mà chạy chung với cái gnome-panel được không
<expA> :)
<truongan> expA, không có nhu cầu nên không quan tâm cái đó
<truongan> thấy gnome-shell ổn
<Severus_> gnome-shell nặng nề
<Severus_> buggy
<Severus_> khả năng control dần mất đi
<Severus_> thay vào dó
<Severus_> là một mớ sự độc đoán của dev
<expA> nè nè Severus anh cũng dùng gnome nhe
<Severus_> fack gnome
<vubuntor887> mình vừa chạy lệnh bạn expa nói
<truongan> Severus_, fork nó đi rồi tự code theo ý mình
<vubuntor887> làm đc r
<truongan> lên đây lảm nhảm chi
<Severus_> anh qua E17 rồi
<expA> giờ chuyển sang cái khác thì fack nó là sao
<Severus_> :))
<Severus_> truongan: Gnome bị fork nhiều rồi
<vubuntor887> nhưng hình như nó chuyển từ gnome sang ubuntu thì phải
<Severus_> có thể dùng exlentary trên AUR
<Severus_> lảm nhảm gì
<Severus_> ý kieesnc á nhaanv ề gnome
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> tự do ngôn luận mà
<Severus_> xàm
<vubuntor887> làm j để về ban đầu hả expa
<vubuntor887> thế severus k dùng gnome à
<_Tux_> gnome3 sucks
<_Tux_> mate hay cinnamon thành công hơn huehuehue
<truongan> Mình xài ổn =))
<vubuntor887> gnome 4 ? =.=
<_Tux_> unity cũng ếu sucks bằng gnome3
<Severus_> gnome3 dần mất tính control
<truongan> không thấy mấy thằng còn lại hơn gì =))
<Severus_> dev nói rồi
<_Tux_> truongan: xài được chứ sao không
<Severus_> dễ nhất có thể
<Severus_> vậy xài bà Uynh cho xong
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ DE mà không xài được
<_Tux_> thì làm ra làm gì huehuehue
<_Tux_> còn thoải mái hay không là chuyện khác
<truongan> Mình thoải mái =))
<_Tux_> chả liên quan đến mình
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<truongan> cài extension và tự chỉnh lại cho nói thoải mái
<_Tux_> vấn đề đâu phải chỗ đó
<_Tux_> :p
<Severus_> cài extension thì nói làm gì anh
<Severus_> @@~
<Severus_> nhiều extension break gnome3 ấy
<_Tux_> nói thế thì chả cái nào lởm hết vì cái nào chả có extensions hay add-ons applet
<Severus_> ;))
<_Tux_> huehuehu
<truongan> _Tux_, chả cái nào lởm cũng tốt
<_Tux_> xét trên diện rộng theo phương pháp thống kế
<_Tux_> kê*
<truongan> Tại sao cứ phải bắt nỏ lởm
<Severus_> vạy cần chi cãi nhau
<Severus_> :)
<truongan> _Tux_, đâu thống kê nào đâu
<truongan> cho mình xem với
<expA> vubuntor887 thường thì mình logout
<_Tux_> thì thấy gnome3 bị phàn nàn nhiểu hơn cả unity huehuehue
<truongan> Severus_, khong cần cãi nhau nên anh mới bảo chú không cần lảm nhảm nữa
<expA> ủa cho em hỏi là wm_name của gnome là gì
<expA> ???
<truongan> _Tux_, Mình lại thấy unity bị phê phán nhiều hơn
<_Tux_> .g phoronix gnome survay
<truongan> =))
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=18305
<iSupyBot> Title: [Phoronix] 2012 GNOME User Survey Results (at www.phoronix.com)
<_Tux_> huehuehue Google giỏi vãi
<truongan> Vì mình đọc mấy blog của pro-gnome-shell
<truongan> =))
<_Tux_> expA: metacity ở gnome2
<_Tux_> gnome3 ếu nhớ
<_Tux_> mutter?
<truongan> mutter hay clutter gì gì đó
<truongan> chả nhớ
<truongan> =))
<expA> gnome 3
<_Tux_> thấy xfce giờ làm tốt chán
<_Tux_> mà thằng dev học cơ khí lol
 * _Tux_ bóp cổ CS Severus_ 
<expA> cái wm_name của gnome 3
<expA> ???
<expA> là gì vậy
<Severus_> truongan: làm gì có khái niệm lảm nhảm
<Severus_> gnome thằng anfo dùng thằng đo tự cảm nhận
<Severus_> dùng như end-usser thì nói almf quái gì
<Severus_> kiếm extension cài
<Severus_> hết chuyện
<vubuntor357> thế severus dùng j ?
<Severus_> đọc blog pro-gnome-shell nó tâng alf phải rồi
<truongan> Severus_, ai dùng nấy tự cảm nhận nên khi không ai hỏi cảm nhận của chú mà tự nói ra để gây war là lảm nhảm đó
<vubuntor357> severus k dùng gnome thì dùng j thế?
<truongan> mọi war đều kết thúc bằng ai xài nấy cảm nhận
<truongan> ai đọc cái nào thì mạnh cái đó chê hay khen =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor357: thiếu gì VM/DE mà xài
<Severus_> truongan: nếu ai cũng cảm nhận như nhau thì nó fork gnome3 làm gì
<Severus_> xàm
<vubuntor357> ví dụ đi Tux
<_Tux_> cái đó thì chuẩn
<Severus_> anh dùng như end-usser thì anh chấp nhận
<Severus_> em không chấp nhận
<Severus_> vậy thôi
<truongan> Severus_, fork là cái chuyện bình thường của Open source
<_Tux_> chả thấy ai fork gnome2 :))
<Severus_> ờ
<truongan> _Tux_, mate fork gnome 2
<truongan> (rofl)
<_Tux_> truongan: fork thì phải có lý do họ mới fork
<Severus_> gnome2 ngon mà
<Severus_> :))
<_Tux_> truongan: không có gnome3
<_Tux_> thì mate nó fork làm gì
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<truongan> Nó thích làm thêm cái gì đó thì nó fork
<truongan> chuyện bình thường
<_Tux_> truongan: giả sử người ta cứ phát triển kiểu gnome2
<_Tux_> thì ai fork
<truongan> fork không có nghĩa là xấu
<truongan> cũng chả có nghĩa là tốt
<truongan> =))
 * _Tux_ chả bảo xấu
<truongan> what's the point?
<_Tux_> truongan: <- tự bảo
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<truongan> _Tux_, không bảo nhưng thằng Severus_ nó đang ám chỉ
 * truongan một mình cân 2 =)) 
<_Tux_> truongan: huehuehue
<_Tux_> vấn đề là người ta không cùng ý kiến như bác
<_Tux_> thì sao đứng về phe bác được
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> :)
<truongan> Ai chả có ý kiến khác nhau
<truongan> lôi lên war làm gì :))
<truongan> mà war thật thì mình tiếp hết
<truongan> :))
<_Tux_> war đâu
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> tranh luận chứ không hề war
<_Tux_> còn cứ ý kiến cá nhân rằng tôi dùng được, tôi dùng tốt blablabla
<_Tux_> thì tranh luận sao được
<truongan> còn ý kiến kiểu tôi dùng không thích => nó suck thì cũng tranh luận được chi
<truongan> với lập luận đó có tranh thì hoặc dẫn tới war hoặc tự giải tán thôi
<truongan> chi bằng ta giải tán trước =))
<VuTu> h bác nào giúp mình cái cái aircrack cái
<VuTu> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng hem đc
<_Tux_> VuTu: thôi tập làm hacker
<_Tux_> thì nên tập đọc tài liệu luôn đi
<VuTu> :'(
<Severus_> khong bất đồng uqan điểm/quan điểm khác ai cũng như ai thì thế giới này phát triển bằng răng ah
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> fork với chả không fork
<Severus_> thôi cứ an phận thủ thường
<Severus_> còncòn em thishc tự do
<Severus_> hô hô
<expA> có bạn nào dùng cinnamon không ?
<truongan> Severus_, thích tự do thì tự fork lấy một bạn rồi tự chỉnh lại mà tự xài. Múa mép không làm nên tự do
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> :))
<Severus_> =))
<_Tux_> truongan: huehuehue
<_Tux_> thiếu gì thứ khác ngon hơn mà phải fork từ đấy
<_Tux_> mà chuyện tự chỉnh lại xài hay không chỉnh lại
<_Tux_> cũng chả liên quan gì đến tự do
<_Tux_> và nó cũng chả liên quan gì đến múa mép cả
<_Tux_> nói như bác chả khác gì kiểu "anh không làm được thế thì đừng chê" huehuehue
<truongan> Tux|Away, được fork và sửa (thay vì chỉ còn cách đi xài cái khác) là tự do đó
<truongan> cu Severus_ muốn tự do thì cứ lẳng lặng mà làm
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> sửa cũng tự do rồi, fork chi
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> thoai nhai sxtk tiếp
<truongan> còn chuyện anh chê cái mà tôi đang khen trong khi cả 2 thằng chỉ dựa vào cảm giác cá nhân chả có ý nghĩa gì cả
<CoconutCrab> nói cái gì dzui vậy
 * CoconutCrab hóng
<truongan> thế nên anh không muốn nghe tôi khen nó thì anh đừng chê nữa
<truongan> Còn lôi tự do rồi an phận rồi blah blah vào thì =)) =)) =))
<Severus_> em bảo anh an phận đó
<truongan> CoconutCrab, flame war đấy (rofl)
<Severus_> xài tốt thì có gì đâu mà bàn
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab nhấp rượu rum trộn mật ong bỏ qua dâu vào
<Severus_> "muốn khen thì dễ chứ chê thì cần hểu về nó"
<Severus_> hết
<Severus_> :p
<Severus_> lặn
<CoconutCrab> quả*
<Severus_> dòm CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> I said that, then what?
<Severus_> trù CoconutCrabđau bụng
<Severus_> hem cãi nhau vô ích nữa
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> lặn
<Severus_> :3
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<truongan> Nhiều thằng chê mà không hiểu gì cả lắm
<truongan> =))
 * CoconutCrab cầm súng phun lửa xì xì
 * truongan tưởng rum đâu đủ độ cồn để phun ra lửa nhở 
 * CoconutCrab đổ cồn ra tay
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> không ai cho mình hóng thì thôi
 * CoconutCrab ra đọc sách tiếp <dzỗi>
<truongan> hóng thì cứ hóng đi
<truongan> CoconutCrab, cần paste log cho không
<CoconutCrab> ở channel này?
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab mở log
<truongan> đọc đi
<truongan> mình đi đánh warcraft đây
<truongan> =))
<CoconutCrab> -okay, done
<CoconutCrab> gnome 3 bảo có extension đấy, dev đi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng doc của extension khá là hẻo
<CoconutCrab> về lý thuyết thì trên nền clutter/mutter gì đó có thể tùy biến thoải mái hết
<CoconutCrab> nhưng giờ chả có doc để dev extension cho phù hợp
<CoconutCrab> có 1 cái gnome3 làm đúng đó là độ 'mượt' và alt-` để đổi cửa sổ cùng 1 chương trình
<Severus_> há»±
<truongan> CoconutCrab, /me toàn tải extension có sẵn về sửa lại :))
<truongan> doc thì cùi thiệt mà công nhận tụi nó mò cũng kinh
<CoconutCrab> okay.png
<truongan> code một nền tảng có thể tùy biến được dù chưa làm giao diện và chưa viết doc thì cũng đủ phê rồi
<truongan> mình tự biết mình lười nếu có doc mình cũng chỉ sửa cái có sẵn chứ không đọc doc bao giờ
<truongan> nên chả phàn nàn chi :))
<CoconutCrab> okay.jpeg
<vubuntor793> minh moi cai ubuntu duoc 2 ngay , khong go duoc tieng viet , nghe nhac truc tuyen khong duoc , giup minh voi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor793: đọc beginner guide đi
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor185> khong nghe nhac duoc
<vubuntor185> khong go tieng viet co dau dc
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Tux|Windoof> đọc cái này đi
<Tux|Windoof> kêu ca nhiều quá
<vubuntor185> khi toi go lenh may bao Operation not permitted
<Severus_> sudo vào
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor185> sudo apt-get update may bao Operation not permitted
<Severus_> đang ở guest ah bạn
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor185> hinh nhu vay
<Severus_> guest không có quyền can thiệp hệ thống
<vubuntor785> mình muốn lấy các tài liệu lưu trong máy thì làm nào
<vubuntor785> tìm mãi k thấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: vào folder cần tìm rồi search
<_Tux_> nautilus có nút search mà
<_Tux_> còn không bật terminal mà dùng lệnh find
<_Tux_> mặc dù hơi hardcore một tí
<vubuntor785> mình cài một trương trình nó báo thế này là xong chưa vậy
<vubuntor785>                                                                          │    │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                           │                                                                                │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                              │                                                                                │ IMPORTANT-READ
<_Tux_> vubuntor785: nhấn tab
<_Tux_> rồi enter
<_Tux_> chẳng lẽ đưa cái này vô FAQ
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor746> không nghe được nhạc trực tuyến
<vubuntor746> làm theo hướng dẫn r nhưng k dc
<expA> có ai sử dụng compiz không vậy ?
<_Tux_> expA: có mình sử dụng đây?
<expA> có cần card rời không bạn
<expA> mình có intel 1G và ATI 1G
<expA> mà cái ATI nóng quá mình muốn tắt đi
 * _Tux_ đang dùng bằng card intel
<expA> hiệu ứng 3d vẫn được hả
<_Tux_> expA: dùng fglrx sẽ không nóng nữa
<_Tux_> nhưng nếu là laptop để tiết kiệm điện thì cứ tắt nó đi cho lành
<_Tux_> expA: yeah
<expA> à mình dùng arch nên config cái driver độc quyền hơi khó
<_Tux_> mà chúc bạn sẽ có một số phận hẩm hiu với con card ATI kìa
<_Tux_> haha
 * _Tux_ 3-4 đời card ATI
<expA> còn driver open source thì không có CCC để quản lí
<_Tux_> chưa thấy con này chạy Linux mà tốt
<_Tux_> expA: khó gì đây
<_Tux_> cài driver vô
<_Tux_> config Xorg.conf
<_Tux_> cho nó dùng cái modules đó là được
<_Tux_> nhưng tắt được thì cứ tắt
<_Tux_> vì trên linux cũng chả có cái gì cần tới card
<_Tux_> cùng lắm decode video
<expA> vì ATI chưa hỗ trợ tốt cho linux
<_Tux_> cơ mà con Intel cũng khỏe
<_Tux_> thừa đủ
<expA> intel 3000 1G mà
<_Tux_> expA: trước giờ có tốt đâu
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<expA> chưa mà
<expA> chưa chứ có phải là không đâu
<expA> đợi
<_Tux_> expA: bạn đợi lâu chưa?
<expA> cũng đủ lâu để ganh tị với cái máy có card nividia
<expA> ọc ọc
<_Tux_> expA: đủ lâu là bao lâu
<_Tux_> đấy có phải là câu trả lời đâu
<_Tux_> :)
 * _Tux_ đợi 7-8 năm rồi huehuehue
<expA> há há
<expA> ngu gì trả lời
<_Tux_> trả lời thì có vấn đề gì?
<_Tux_> lol
<expA> à cho hỏi cái fglrx xung đột với cái driver open
<expA> lúc gỡ ra có cần phải trở lại tty không
<expA> lúc gỡ driver open source
<_Tux_> expA: chỉ định trong Xorg.conf
<_Tux_> và bỏ cái radeon ở chỗ config module đi
<_Tux_> chả cần
<expA> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-11
<vubuntor380> chào mọi người, mình mới cài cái Alarm-clock trên Ubuntu 10.04 giờ mình muốn nó khởi động lúc khởi động thì làm thế nào vậy mọi người ?
<C4NoC> gio ma con xai 10.04
<C4NoC> update len 12 di
<vubuntor380> lúc khởi động máy tính ấy
<vubuntor380> trời máy tính cùi quá
<vubuntor380> bắt buộc phải cài 10.04
<C4NoC> cui thi cai lxde
<vubuntor380> thì đã cài rồi bác giúp hộ cái
<C4NoC> chi.u thoi
<C4NoC> co' biet no' la cai j` dau
<vubuntor380> Alarm-clock cái báo giờ đó
<C4NoC> chi.u
<C4NoC> ko xa`i ko biet
<vubuntor209> chào mọi người, em mới tập lập trình shell trên ubuntu, em dính phải lỗi này :bash: ./test: bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory  là sao ạ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor209: /bin/sh
<C4NoC> chu ko phai bin/sh
<C4NoC> co' ca'i / cu~ng tiheu
<C4NoC> loi sa'ch ra do.c di
<vubuntor209> dạ :D
<vubuntor209> cám ơn cờ 4 :D
<expA> nếu chmod +x cho file đó + máy nhiều shell thì nó sẽ dùng shell nào ?
<vubuntur381> bản 10.04 sắp hết support có vẻ hơi chuối òi
<expA> có phải là shell mà user đó thực thi
<C4NoC>  ca'i #! o dau file de lam j
<expA> cái đó là chỉ định shell thực thi
<expA> hả
<Severus_> n0bawk:
<Severus_> em được almf hẻ vía debit miễn phí
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> hehe
<Severus_> nhầm chanel
<Severus_> :(
<Severus_> mọa
<Severus_> amngj tự nhiên rớt
<vubuntor834> có bác nào gặp qua cái này chưa ?
<vubuntor834> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hikkicrab> chờ 1 tí cái đó tự hết
 * C4NoC chọt hikkicrab 
<hikkicrab> ?
 * C4NoC chọt lét hikkicrab 
<C4NoC> :3
<hikkicrab> :-/
<vubuntor834> thế còn khi vào Synaptic đề install chọn Apply nó báo E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<vubuntor834> là sao?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chạy lạy
<C4NoC> apt-get update lại
<vubuntor834> chay khong duoc no bao the nay E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor834> ok roi
<Mandalord> Mình cần giúp đỡ làm cho ssh server không autostart. Đã thử nhiều cách từ Boot-up manager, update-rc.d, sysv-rc-conf đều không ăn thua. Bạn nào biết giúp mình với.
<vubuntor435> cos ai khoong
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor435> bun
<vubuntor435> co ai bik streaming tren UBUNTU hum
<vubuntor490> có ai k ? cho mình hỏi xí :D
<_Tux_> không có ai
<_Tux_> nhưng cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor490> à, xin lỗi, mới giải quyết xong, do xung đột lúc chạy :D mới xóa mất vài package :D tks bạn :D
<Mandalord> Mình cần giúp đỡ làm cho ssh server không autostart. Đã thử nhiều cách từ Boot-up manager, update-rc.d, sysv-rc-conf đều không ăn thua, không rõ mình làm sai ở đâu nữa. Ai biết chỉ giúp mình nhé.
<_Tux_> Mandalord: Ubuntu bản bao nhiêu?
<_Tux_> Mandalord: /etc/init/ssh.conf
<_Tux_> ^
<Mandalord> 12.10
<Mandalord> ssh.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519615/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Mandalord: chỉnh cái đó
<_Tux_> :))
<Mandalord> chỉnh sao anh Tux?
<_Tux_> Mandalord: manual start sshd chạy không?
<Mandalord> được
<Mandalord> sudo service ssh stop/start thì chạy
<_Tux_> thế thì chả có lý do gì nó không autostart cả :D
<Mandalord> chỉ là ko rõ làm sao cho nó ko autostart thôi
<_Tux_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3913/start-ssh-server-on-boot
<iSupyBot> Title: autostart - Start ssh server on boot - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Mandalord: câu trả lời đầu tiên :D
<Mandalord> cái này là làm cho nó autostart
<Mandalord> vậy làm sao cho nó ko autostart vậy anh?
<_Tux_> Mandalord: chỉnh file ssh.conf
<_Tux_> nếu hiểu runlevel là gì
<Mandalord> để em xem
<_Tux_> sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/apport.override"
<_Tux_> Mandalord: đơn giản hơn là thế kia
<Mandalord> lệnh kia chẳng phải chỉ ghi mỗi chữ manual vào file apport.override sao?
<Mandalord> em chẳng rõ thế có hiệu quả ko?
<_Tux_> Mandalord: apport là 1 file example
<_Tux_> thay cái đó thành cái file trong /etc/init/xxx.conf
<Mandalord> tức là thay cái đó thành /etc/init/ssh.conf phải ko anh? Nếu như em chỉ comment cái dòng start và stop run level thì liệu có đc ko anh?
<_Tux_> Mandalord: cái kia nó tên apport.conf
<_Tux_> thì nó là cái kia
<_Tux_> cứ thế mà suy ra
<_Tux_> còn thay đổi start level là được
<Mandalord> cám ơn anh
<Mandalord> à mà em đọc script ssh.conf, thấy có cái test -e /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run && { stop; exit 0; }
<Mandalord> như vậy có phải nếu em tạo file sshd_not_to_be_run thì nó sẽ thoát script và ko chạy sshd phải ko anh?
<vubuntor135> Cả nhà ơi lap cài lại Win bị mất wifi thì làm thế nào để cài lại?
<expA> cài lại :)
<vubuntor135> cài lại ntn?
<vubuntor551> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor551> câu lệnh mkdir là tạo thư mục
<vubuntor551> còn câu lệnh mkdir/ là có tác dụng gì vậy ạ
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> làm gì có lệnh đó
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor551> :(
<vubuntor551> sao trong bài tập lại có nhỉ
<Severus_> oánh thử coi nó ra gì
<Severus_> wtf?
<vubuntor551> không có
<vubuntor551> ^^
<vubuntor551> ngoài lề tí ạ
<vubuntor551> a mũ b
<vubuntor551> tiếng anh là gì vậy bác
<shutInCrab> power
<vubuntor551> em k nhầm thì power là năng lượn mà ạ
<vubuntor551> em tìm google thì nó ra
<vubuntor551>  exponents
<vubuntor551> mà thấy chả đúng
<shutInCrab> power
<shutInCrab> .g a power b
<iPhenny> shutInCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponentiation
<iSupyBot> Title: Exponentiation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor551> :)
<vubuntor551> ok bấc
<vubuntor551> em cảm ơn
<Severus_> vubuntor551: học ở đâu mà kinh khủng thế
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor551> em đang học shell, mấy bác biết địa chỉ nào hữu ích cho em xin với ạ
<Severus_> GG
<vubuntor551> chắc là em nhầm bác Severus ạ
<vubuntor551> em đang làm bài tập shell. ai có biết shell và có hứng vào giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor551> :)
<Mandalord> google
<vubuntor551> google is the best
<vubuntor551> cái đó em biết ạ
<vubuntor551> ^^
<vubuntor429> alo
<vubuntor429> n0bawk: anh hỏi chú tí
<vubuntor429> anh hiếu Kijuto đây
<vubuntor429> chú có quen làm cái đám mạch điện tử không
<vubuntor429> alo
<vubuntor429> khều khều n0bawk
<vubuntor429> Tux|Windoof: chú có đó không đấy
<vubuntor429> alo
<vubuntor429> ngủ hết rồi à
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-12
<vubuntor004> cho em hỏi chút, e cài netbean tren ubuntu roi chạy C++ nhưng lại báo lỗi: java.util.MissingResourceException: bin/nativeexecution/Linux-x86/pty
<vubuntor004> có anh nào biết cách xử lý không chỉ em với ạk
<_Tux_> vubuntor004: lỗi của netbeans
<_Tux_> chịu :)
<vubuntor004> không có cách nào sửa đc ạk
<vubuntor004> :(
<Severus_> cài codeblock đi
<Severus_> codeblock ra bản 12 đẹp mà
<Severus_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor004: google thá»­ xem
<_Tux_> chứ lỗi IDE ai dùng đâu mà biết sửa
<vubuntor004> dạ vâng
<vubuntor004> e bắt đầu học C++
<_Tux_> vubuntor004: thế thì hardcore một tí đê
<_Tux_> xài gedit và Terminal mà làm
<_Tux_> đừng phụ thuộc IDE
<vubuntor004> e cũng mới học C
<vubuntor004> theo anh dùng cái nào là tốt hơn cho người mwois học ạk
 * _Tux_ từng thấy cả khóa cài VS 2010 chỉ để code helloworld và vài class đơn giản
<_Tux_> đơn giản chỉ vì thầy xài
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor004: gedit + gcc/g++ trên Terminal
<Severus_> _Tux_: em thấy cả trường nó xài VS nè anh
<Severus_> :3
<n0bawk> Severus_: ờ gọi CA vào bắt hết đi
 * n0bawk sợ CA -> chuồn
<Severus_> túm chân n0bawk lại
 * n0bawk toàn viết code thối nên chưa bao h thực sự dùng 1 IDE để viết code >:3
<Severus_> dòm n0bawk
<Severus_> hardcore thế còn gì
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor004> [21:14] <_Tux_> xài gedit và Terminal mà làm [21:14] <_Tux_> đừng phụ thuộc IDE
<vubuntor004> vâng
<vubuntor004> e thá»­ xem
<n0bawk> bật mấy cái IDE lên chỉ muốn tắt đi luôn :))
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> dòm n0bawk
<Severus_> :3
<n0bawk> .g introduction to gcc
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<iSupyBot> Title: An Introduction to GCC - Table of Contents (at www.network-theory.co.uk)
<Severus_> dòm n0bawk
<Severus_> gcc đọc man đã hãi
<Severus_> mà debug dễ
 * n0bawk code thối chả đọc man làm gì
<Severus_> bọn Gnome là trùm code lỗi
<Severus_> warning, đầy
<Severus_> lâu lâu error phát há mõm
<Severus_> okay
<_Tux_> hồi đầu code
<Severus_> n0bawk: ám chỉ mình trình còi
<_Tux_> mình cũng muốn code đẹp
<Severus_> :3
<_Tux_> sau càng code
<_Tux_> mình chỉ mong nó chạy được
<_Tux_> là sưóng lắm rồi
<_Tux_> =)
<Severus_> anh _Tux_
<Severus_> =))
<Severus_> 4M down 20 phút
<Severus_> vãi host nước ngoài
<Severus_> =,="
<_Tux_> Severus_: FPT?
<Severus_> Viteo anh ah
<Severus_> dạo này nó hay rớt quá
<vubuntor997> chào mọi người! giúp mình với. laptop mình đã có sẵn win7, giờ mình muốn cài thêm ubuntu 12.04 nhưng đến chỗ chọn phân vùng cài đặt thì chỉ hiện lên một phân vùng đã cài win còn 2 phân vùng khác gộp làm một. mình cũng đã thử trong GParted để resize một phân vùng khác cài U nhưng lại ko "New" đc?
<CoconutCrab> resize tạo chỗ rồi new là được
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: mất data của người ta đó anh
<_Tux_> partition table thằng gparted nó hem hiển thị được
<CoconutCrab> okay.png
 * CoconutCrab bò đi
<_Tux_> fix cái này loằng ngoằng bỏ xừ
<_Tux_> mà bạn ấy thì hem dùng fdisk được huehuehue
<vubuntor175> mọi người cho mình hỏi tại sao mình không thể truy cập được vào diễn đàn
<vubuntor175> thấy có báo lỗi địa chỉ id bị cấm
<_Tux_> vubuntor175: bạn ở nước ngoài?
<vubuntor638> uhm mình ở Đức bạn à
<vubuntor638> mình cũng đang học cntt ở bên này
<vubuntor638> nhiều cái không hiểu muốn lên diễn đàn để học hỏi thêm
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-13
<vubuntor749> cho em hỏi tại sao em cài gnome trên ubuntu 12.10 thì sau một thời gian sữ
<vubuntor749> dụng thì nó bị lỗi chỉ hiện duy nhất màn hình nền còn lại thì ko làm gì dc cả
<vubuntor264> cho minh hoi cai avira trong ubuntu bang lenh gi a
<vubuntor264> minh muon cai chuong trinh diet virus
<vubuntor530> ban oi cho minh hoi  cai chuong trinh avira  bang lenh gi a?
<vubuntor894> Chao ban
<vubuntor894> cho minh hoi cach cai may in canon 3300 trong ubuntu
<vubuntor894> voi a
<Severus_> }ping
<vubuntor853> các a ơi
<vubuntor853> giúp e với
<vubuntor853> :((
<vubuntor853> e đang gặp rắc rối lớn :((
<vubuntor853> ai giúp  đc không?
<vubuntor853> hjc
<vubuntor853> e đang cài jbuilder trên ubuntu
<vubuntor853> e có 1 thư mục LINUX
<vubuntor853> có file install_linux.sh
<vubuntor853> e chạy file này thì nó
<vubuntor853> tạo ra 1 thư mục khác
<vubuntor120> anh chị nào biết thì giúp e đc ko
<vubuntor120> e đang rất cần. nếu ai biết thì giúp e vs
<vubuntor120> ubuntu-vn gì mà kiêu vậy
<vubuntor120> cộng đồng hay là cá nhân vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: kiêu lắm
<vubuntor120> cảm thấy ko có ích gì thì đóng cửa đi
<vubuntor120> hỏi lịch sự àm tỏ ra làm cao
<vubuntor120> thảo nào suốt ngày bị voz nó nói ko ra gì
<vubuntor120> công nhận là cái diễn đàn này toàn ng giỏi
<vubuntor120> nên khinh các vấn đề của bọn tui
<vubuntor120> k đáng trả lời phải ko
<_Tux_> ếu care
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: bạn mới chính là kẻ bất lịch sự đấy
<vubuntor120> hóa ra chỉ giỏi chém gió vs nên mặt nói ng # thế này thui à
<_Tux_> vubuntor120: tự nói tự nghe đi
<vubuntor120> sao lúc cãi nhau có mặt nhanh quá
<_Tux_> nhảm quá
<vubuntor120> :))
<vubuntor120> đúng là ubuntu - vn 99% thuần việt
<vubuntor120> thui bye. hi vọng các bạn nghĩ lại cách sống của chính mình
<_Tux_> mịa vào đã PM IRC thì chớ không giúp thì ăn cháo đá bát quay ra chê bai
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> loại đấy thì biến đi cho lành
<CoconutCrab> okay.png.xps
<Severus_> =,="
<Severus_> cái thể loại gì vậy anh _Tux_
<Severus_> gặp em em ban mịa ra khỏi nói nhiều
<Severus_> thíc voz lên võ mà hỏi
<Severus_> vào đây xoán ah
 * lazyCreb trườn trườn
<Severus_> chặt đuôi lazyCreb
<_Tux_> Severus_: thì kệ nó thôi "chó cứ sủa, chúng ta cứ đi" thế thôi
<Severus_> :3
<truongan> chó chạy rông vào tới trong này lận à
<truongan> có thể loại tự hỏi xong tự chửi nữa =))
<lazyCreb> okay
<vubuntor328> alo
<vubuntor328> có ai ko?
<lazyCreb> ?
<vubuntor328> mình cần giúp đỡ
 * _Tux_ đợi xem thái độ
<lazyCreb> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor328> mình cài win 7 sau khi cài Ubuntu
<lazyCreb> nó mất boot hử
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor328> nó là mất cái boot menu và bây h cứ boot thẳng vào win 7
<lazyCreb> ^ trên đó đó
<vubuntor328> vấn đề là
<vubuntor328> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3)
<vubuntor328> dến bước này
<vubuntor328> nó báo lỗi
<lazyCreb> là?
<vubuntor328> bác đợi chút
<vubuntor328> lắp đĩa livecd vào cài hỏi các bác luôn
<vubuntor328> nó bảo cần chỉ rõ kiểu hệ thống tập tin
<Severus_> -t auto
<truongan> vubuntor328, paste luôn lệnh với cái báo lỗi (nếu dưới 4 dòng) ra đi bạn, không cần dịch ra tiếng Việt đâu
<truongan> mà cũng không nên dịch
<vubuntor328> các bác đợi chút
<vubuntor323> alo
<vubuntor323> custom@custom:~$ sudo -i root@custom:~# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt mount: cần chỉ rõ kiểu hệ thống tập tin root@custom:~#
<vubuntor323> cai dia nay e muon  no tieng viet a
<Severus_> đã bảo bạn thêm -t auto mà
<Severus_> =,="
<vubuntor323> root@custom:~# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt -t auto mount: cần chỉ rõ kiểu hệ thống tập tin
<vubuntor323> :(
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor323: kiểm tra lại có đúng cái root ở đấy không
<vubuntor323> root@custom:~# fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 đầu đọc, 63 rãnh ghi/rãnh, 91201 trụ, tổng số 1465149168 rãnh ghi Đơn vị = rãnh ghi của 1 * 512 = 512 byte Kích cỡ rãnh ghi (hợp lý/vật lý): 512 byte / 4096 byte Kích cỡ V/R (tối thiểu / tối ưu): 4096 byte / 4096 byte Đồ nhận diện đĩa: 0x59f3d35f  Thiết bị  Khởi_động    Đầu       Cuối      K
<vubuntor323> sda1 la win 7
<truongan> sda2 đâu?
<lazyCreb> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<lazyCreb> bỏ vô đó cho dễ nhìn
<vubuntor323> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527662/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor323> sda1 la win 7
<vubuntor323>  5 6 la o D E cua e
<vubuntor323> sda2 la o cai ubuntu
<vubuntor323> ban ubuntu nay thag ban lap cai cho e
<vubuntor323> :)
<lazyCreb> làm gì có sda3 nào trong đó
<vubuntor323> sda2 ma bac
<lazyCreb> sda2 là cái extended partition
<lazyCreb> nó là cái 'chứa' sda5 và 6 trong đó
<vubuntor323> ac
<vubuntor323> the rot cuoc cai ubuntu o dau?
<lazyCreb> bạn xem phần bắt đầu của 2 = bắt đầu của 5 và kết của 2 = kết của 6
<vubuntor323> hic
<lazyCreb> trông như cài đè chết nó rồi
<truongan> thằng 2 chứa thằng 5 và 6
<truongan> chúc mừng bạn đã xử tử ubuntu
<vubuntor323> oc oc
<truongan> và có cơ hội cài lại như mới
<truongan> =))
<vubuntor323> bac nao co teamview 7
<vubuntor323> xu li e voi
<vubuntor323> e moi tap tanh cai nay
<vubuntor323> chua biet nhieu
<lazyCreb> nó chết rồi
<lazyCreb> amen
<truongan> còn không nữa thì mở cái disk manager của windown 7 lên coi đi
<vubuntor323> the h lam sao bac
<lazyCreb> amen
<truongan> nếu có cái nào unknown thì nhiều khả năng cái đó là linux
<truongan> còn nếu full hết đĩa tức là nó chết thật rồi
<vubuntor323> mo cai do hay xai Acronis deu bao thieu 60gb
<truongan> chụp cái hình của cái đó up lên đâu đó rồi gửi link xem thử với
<vubuntor323> nhung ma thang ubuntu no lai bao full
<lazyCreb> ờ, 3 4 ở đâu
<vubuntor323> bac doi chut
<truongan> lazyCreb, sda2 là extend và nó chiếm hết đĩa thì không có 3-4
<truongan> vì logical partition linux nó đánh từ số 5 trở lên mà
<lazyCreb> okay.png
 * lazyCreb hẻm biết vụ đó
<lazyCreb> huehuehue :"3
<Severus_> huehuehue
<truongan> lazyCreb, mình nói đĩa master boot record nhá
<Severus_> mừng bạn khai tử Ubuntu
<Severus_> :3
<truongan> còn ai chơi cái gì mới mới hơn đó
<Severus_> cài lại thôi
<Severus_> :3
<truongan> GPT hay gì gì đó
<truongan> thì không biết
<truongan> =))
 * lazyCreb không biết thiệt
<vubuntor323> http://nu6.upanh.com/b6.s35.d1/eccb98ea49becc9f3b04509c27015422_52548806.hinhchuptu20130113221344.png
<lazyCreb> ổ cứng to nhất có 320 Gb chả biết gpt là cái chi chi
<vubuntor323> day
<truongan> vubuntor323, mình thấy đĩa full mà bạn
<vubuntor323> cai nay thi full
<truongan> dâu có chỗ trống nào đâu
<truongan> vậy là nó die rồi =))
<vubuntor323> the ma cai Acronis thi bao la thieu 60gb bac a
<lazyCreb> okay, đầy hết rồi còn gì
<truongan> vubuntor323, bạn chịu khó restart qua window chụp cho mình cái hình disk manager
 * lazyCreb amen
<truongan> rồi lấy paint khoanh tròn chỗ trống cho mình với
<vubuntor323> ok bac
<truongan> chứ mình thấy có vẻ nó die thật rồi
<vubuntor323> may bac lai doi chut nhe
<Severus_> amen
<Severus_> chắc kêu rule up anh lên postimage.org quá anh lazyCreb
<Severus_> cái trnag kia bị resset link hoài
<Severus_> :|
<truongan> up lên pornhub.com là không bị reset đó
<truongan> =))
<Severus_> có trang đó không anh
<Severus_> ?
<truongan> dĩ nhiên phải cố ý gõ sai địa chỉ một tí
<truongan> tự kiếm đi
<Severus_> hem
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor864> http://nu3.upanh.com/b1.s34.d4/ce86c3e3b4cd0fd45b8249d47c623cd1_52549233.odia.png http://nu5.upanh.com/b5.s35.d4/37df4108365475359ecf888539e0d5af_52549235.vcl.png
<vubuntor864> day bac oi
<Dynamo> @@
<Dynamo> vubuntor864: what??
<truongan> Dynamo, chuyện lúc bác chưa vào
<vubuntor864> :)
<vubuntor864> o day thi bao thieu 60gb
<truongan> vubuntor864, hình nào báo thiếu bạn?
<vubuntor864> ca 2 do bac
<vubuntor864> tong bao 698.64gb
<vubuntor864> trong khi nay ubuntu bao 750gb full
<vubuntor864> cai o D thieu
<vubuntor864> a E chu
<truongan>  khác đơn vị đo thôi
<Dynamo> vubuntor864: thế này bạn nhé
<Dynamo> 698,64GB là đo theo đơn vị lũy thừa 2
<Dynamo> mỗi đơn vị lớn hơn bằng 2^10=1024 đơn vị sau
<vubuntor864> oh
<Dynamo> chẳng hạn 1024kB = 1MB
<Dynamo> còn 750GB
<Dynamo> là tính theo lũy thừa của 10
<truongan> 1KiB = 2^10 bytes
<vubuntor864> oh
<Dynamo> 1GB=1000MB
<truongan> nói chung là
<Dynamo> nên có sự sai khác
<truongan> mấy thằng sản xuất ổ đĩa
<vubuntor864> vay o 750  thuc chat chi co 698.64 thoi ha bac
<truongan> nó tính 1 GB = 1000 MB
<vubuntor864> :))
<vubuntor864> roi e hieu roi
<Dynamo> đúng vậy
<truongan> tron gkhi máy tính báo 1GiB = 1024MiB
<truongan> nên nó chả có hụt gì đâu
<truongan> ổ đĩa bạn đầy rồi
<vubuntor864> =))
<truongan> và phân vùng ubuntu đã biến mất
<vubuntor864> Ubuntu da bien mat
<vubuntor864> cai lai thoi vay
<vubuntor864> :v :v
<Severus_> cài lại đi
<truongan> Thôi bạn dọn bớt ổ D hay ổ E gì đó rồi nhét linux mới vào đi
<truongan> =))
<vubuntor864> cho em no 15gb du ko cac bac
<truongan> không
<Severus_> theo mình thì nhiều vậy chi bà nó cho Uynh 400G để dễ nhận biết nó chét hay chauw
<Severus_> =))
<truongan> mình cho nó 20GiB
<truongan> sau đó chép Japanese antivirus vào
<truongan> chưa được bao nhiêu đã đầy
<truongan> =))
<vubuntor864> :v :v
<Severus_> truongan: em cài toàn cho 30G trở lên
<Severus_> :3
<Dynamo> @@
<truongan> Lúc mới cài nó chỉ cần 5GiB thôi
<Dynamo> cho gì mà nhiều vậy @@
<truongan> nhưng lúc xài dần dần nó phải to ra
<vubuntor864> Japanese Antivirus
<truongan> bạn cũng phải chứa dữ liệu lên đó chứ
<vubuntor864> :3
<truongan> cài để xài chứ đâu phải để ngó
<truongan> cho em nó 25 đi
<vubuntor864> ok vay thoang cho no 30gb
<vubuntor864> ok 25
<Dynamo> :3 / cho có 10GB, còn lại cho hết vô /home lúc mới cài U 10.04
<vubuntor864> thanks cac bac ho tro
<Dynamo> giờ chả biết thế đã đủ chưa :3
<Severus_> cho 100G đi
<Severus_> trờ ơi
<Severus_> 750G àm xoán ah
<Dynamo> xoắn chứ
<vubuntor864> nhieu vay bac
<Dynamo> anh có 640GB mà đã xoắn dần rồi đây này
<Dynamo> có khi phải đầu tư quả HDD nữa
<vubuntor864> :3
<Severus_> mình 320G cho nó nè
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> máy bàn 160G thì 80G cho nó
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor864> cai install unbuntu no co phan vung dc luon ko nhi
<truongan> Dynamo, Japanese anti virus phải giấu trong /usr chứ giấu trong /home dễ lộ lắm
<Severus_> :|:|
<Severus_> cái gì đó anh truongan
<Severus_> wtf?
<Dynamo> vubuntor864: được nhưng đi tong cả đĩa bạn luôn nếu muốn
<vubuntor864> :v :v
<vubuntor864> thoi thoat ra xai acronis vay
<Dynamo> vubuntor864: cần gì
<vubuntor864> minh toan xem xong xoa
<vubuntor864> :))
<vubuntor864> xxx = xem xong xoa ma
<vubuntor864> =))
<Severus_> đi ra
<truongan> xem xong xóa nhưng nhiều khi down lại cái đã từng down rồi đó
<truongan> =))
<Severus_> channel đã bị troll
<vubuntor864> :v :v
<vubuntor864> it khi lam bac
<vubuntor864> phim nao xem roi e nho lam
<vubuntor864> :v :v
<truongan> Vậy hơn /me rồi
 * truongan coi xong chả nhớ mịa gì =)) 
<Dynamo> :| trí nhớ tốt vãi
<truongan> mấy cái đó nhớ làm gì cho chật não =))
<vubuntor864> phai nho con dien vien nao lo phim co hay con search theo ten chu
<vubuntor864> =))
<truongan> vãi nhớ
<truongan> thôi đụng pro rồi
 * truongan lặn 
 * Dynamo fly
<vubuntor864> =))
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor864> bb cac bac
<Severus_> huw miaj nos buooir toois toots lanhf rooif
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-06
<vubuntor179> hi
<vubuntor179> hỏi chút các bạn ơi
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor179> log out tài khoản root như thế nào ah
<vubuntor179> như kiểu em cùng tổ hợp phím windown+L trong win ấy ah
<Stanley00> làm sao bạn login vào tài khoản root được vậy? /me nhớ là ubuntu nó dấu cái đó kỹ lắm mà :(
<vubuntor179> e vào bằng tải khoản root
<vubuntor179> xong h xem thoát ra
<vubuntor179> như kiểu khóa ấy ah
<Stanley00> *vào* bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor179> thì e có tai khoản root
<vubuntor179> em thao tác xong
<vubuntor179> giờ muốn khóa OS lại
<vubuntor179> để người khác vào phải đăng nhập
<Stanley00> làm y như tài khoản thường :|
<vubuntor179> em ko biết
<vubuntor179> nen em mơi hỏi
<vubuntor179> e toàn dùng win
<vubuntor179> cứ windown+L
<vubuntor179> là ok
<lewtds> đang dùng dòng lệnh hay đồ họa?
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng distro nào vậy?
<vubuntor179> dòng lênh
<lewtds> dòng lệnh thì nhấn control-D
<lewtds> hoặc gõ lệnh exit
<vubuntor179> ok
<vubuntor179> thanks
<Stanley00> _Tux__: có vụ này luôn à :( http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/?qa=255/m%E1%BA%B9o-ch%E1%BB%8Dn-m%C3%A0n-c%E1%BB%ADa
<SuperLuserv2> [ Mẹo chọn màn cửa - Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor057> hi mọi người
<vubuntor057> hiện giờ không biết có ai đang online không vậy
<CoconutCrab> ko ai đang online cả
<vubuntor057> cho em xin hỏi vài câu này vì em tìm hoài không thấy
<vubuntor057> @,@
<vubuntor057> hi , vấn đề là em có một cái card share ram
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor057> có tích hợp GPU
<vubuntor057> nhưng mà sau khi đã share ram trong bios rồi mà vào linux nó cũng chỉ nhận 256mb của card thôi
<vubuntor057> không nhận thêm nữa
<vubuntor057> em thắc mắc là không biết có cách nào
<vubuntor057> để mà mình có thể cho nó nhận hết số ram hiện mình đã share trong bios không
<vubuntor057> mong các bác chỉ giáo cho em
<CoconutCrab> cạc intel hay gì vậy?
<vubuntor057> @,@ dạ card intel ạh
<CoconutCrab> thế share thêm để làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> có tác dụng gì tăng tốc không?
<vubuntor057> vì em muốn vọc thử để nhìn thôi cũng được
<CoconutCrab> cái driver nó tự lấy ram theo mức sử dụng
<CoconutCrab> dùng nhiều thì nó lấy nhiều mà dùng ít thì nó lấy ít
<vubuntor057> em cũng không biết @,@ nhưng chắc nó sẽ không giật
<CoconutCrab> chứ có lấy 2 Gb chăng nữa mà dùng có 32 mb thì mớ còn lại để làm mắm á
<CoconutCrab> giật là do lý do khác
<vubuntor057> FSB của em tới 60 lặng
<CoconutCrab> FSB là cái gì?
<vubuntor057> 300 frame
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> FPS á?
<vubuntor057> đúng rồi
<vubuntor057> em nhầm
<vubuntor057> hì hì
<CoconutCrab> 60 là đúng còn gì
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> nó khóa với tần số quét của màn hình
<CoconutCrab> 100000000 FPS hay 60 FPS chả khác gì nhau nếu màn hình tần số quét chỉ là 60
<vubuntor057> dạ cái này em mới biết
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại trong hầu hết các trường hợp người ta tối ưu hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> nếu không rõ tại sao người ta làm thế
<CoconutCrab> thì không thể nào 'tối ưu' hơn được đâu
<vubuntor057> FACEPOKET
<CoconutCrab> là cái gì
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor057> là mặt buồn và cô đơn đó ạh
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor057> vậy có cách nào để hệ thống nhận số ram mặc định làm share không bác
<vubuntor057> em không muốn auto vì nó giật quá trong khi bên windows em dùng những món nặng hơn mà chẵng giật
<CoconutCrab> không, nó tự dùng
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái gì giật?
<vubuntor057> dota2
<CoconutCrab> giật thì chắc driver viết lởm đấy, ram nhiều ít chả ảnh hưởng đâu
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> dota 2 thì intel giật là đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> intel driver cho ubuntu lởm lắm
<CoconutCrab> amd cũng thế
<CoconutCrab> muốn chơi chỉ có nvidia mà thôi
<vubuntor057> híc lờ vì a thì chán lắm bác ạh , mua có 1 năm 2 năm là lỗi thời ra game mới hoặc thư viện đồ họa mới là lại bắt mua mới
 * CoconutCrab dùng 7 năm chả lỗi
<vubuntor057> chắc bác không chơi game nhiều như drix11
 * CoconutCrab chơi game xả dàn
<vubuntor057> *phịt* *phịt*
<vubuntor057> vậy chắc máy em cùi rồi _ _!!
<CoconutCrab> nói chung, chịu khó qua win chơi
<CoconutCrab> chắc tầm 1~2 năm nữa driver của intel sẽ khá hơn
<vubuntor057> híc câu này em nghe quen _ _!
<vubuntor057> chắc cũng chỉ có nước đó thôi
<CoconutCrab> đành thế
<CoconutCrab> còn ai dùng nvidia chắc sẽ chơi tiếp được
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor057> em có cái link này bác xem hộ dùm em có phải là nó thực hiện mount ram vào card vga không
<vubuntor057> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap_on_video_ram
<SuperLuserv2> [ Swap on video ram - ArchWiki ] - wiki.archlinux.org
<CoconutCrab> không phải vấn đề đấy đâu
<CoconutCrab> driver viết lụi thoi
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ yên tâm điều đó đi
<vubuntor057> ồh
<CoconutCrab> trừ khi bạn giở driver của intel ra
<CoconutCrab> tối ưu lại
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là bạn dùng ivy bridge trở lên
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất là có haswell
<CoconutCrab> còn sandy bridge hay nehalem thì quên đi
<vubuntor057> em thì dùng sandy
<CoconutCrab> sandy vẫn yếu lắm
<CoconutCrab> ivy khá hơn nhiều
<vubuntor057> ivy thì core I mới có
<CoconutCrab> đời sau
<CoconutCrab> chả phải core I hay gì cả
<CoconutCrab> thôi, kết luận ấy
<CoconutCrab> trừ khi bạn giở cái driver ra mà sửa
<CoconutCrab> còn không thì chả cách nào cứu đâu
<vubuntor057> cái đó thì em chịu
<CoconutCrab> yap
<vubuntor057> em chỉ là dân tay mơ @,@
<CoconutCrab> đành qua win mà chơi
<CoconutCrab> mà sửa cái đó khó lắm ấy
<CoconutCrab> sửa driver đã là 1 chuyện
<CoconutCrab> còn phải sửa thêm cả cái opengl implementation
<CoconutCrab> là MESA nữa
<CoconutCrab> càng khó hơn
<CoconutCrab> ;)
<CoconutCrab> thôi biến
<vubuntor057> >,<
<vubuntor057> em cũng biến luôn , không lại mắc bệnh ảo tưởng sức mạnh giống yasuo mới đầu ra nữa
<vubuntor178> alo
<vubuntor518> alo, ai giup em voi*'
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor518: bị làm sao?
<vubuntor518> em dang pha^n vung` o cu'ng.  May em hien tai dung window 7, no chiem mat 3 phan vung primery
<Tux|Windoof> Ờ, thế thì ngon rồi :3
<vubuntor518> 1 cai 100kiB, 1 cai 100MB, voi 1 cai la o C (cai win 7) cua em
<vubuntor518> vay em del cai 100kiB di co' dc ko nhi?
<vubuntor518> xin loi, em chay ubuntu ao? tren USB, ko go~ dc tieng Viet
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor518: thì cứ del bừa đi
<vubuntor518> a' Nham`, 991kiB chu ko phai 100kiB, thang nay co' label la`: System Reserved
<Tux|Windoof> có gì phải xoắn
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor518: xóa đi
<Tux|Windoof> sau này tạo lại
<Tux|Windoof> hoặc cài lại bootloader sau
<vubuntor518> oh
<Tux|Windoof> mà cài ubuntu thì nó dùng grub mà
<Tux|Windoof> xoắn giề
<vubuntor518> the cai 100miB thi` giu~ lai ak
<Tux|Windoof> tùy thôi
<vubuntor518> Hay la` delete tra'ng het' di anh nhi
<vubuntor518> Em tao duoc 1 cai ext4 50GB va 1 cai linux-SWAP 10GB de cai ubuntu roi, nhung con` 140GB unallocated. Cai xong ubuntu em su dung 140GB nay` dc chu' ak
<vubuntor518> anh _Tux_,
<_Tux_> how
<_Tux_> ăn chơi vãi
<_Tux_> format trắng cả HDD cơ à
<vubuntor518> het roi anh oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor518: vấn đề là bạn dùng Windows hay linux là chính
<vubuntor518> con` moi~ du~ lieu o USB thoi
<vubuntor518> >.<
<_Tux_> dùng windows là chính thì thôi
<vubuntor518> tu` gio` la` linux chinh'
<_Tux_> thế vất nốt cái 140G đấy vào thành /home
<_Tux_> xong
<vubuntor518> cai create as em cho.n la` Primary Partition  he^'t ak anh
<vubuntor518> vu't vao` /home la` the' nao ak? La` tao. 1 partition moi' ak
<_Tux_> vubuntor518: mount nó vào /home
<_Tux_> giống như mount nó vô / thôi
<vubuntor518> Em ok roi, dang cai` anh ak, cam? on anh nhe
<_Tux_> vubuntor518: có giúp gì đc đâu mà cảm ơn
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor518> Giup' duoc em la` em tu tin format luon cai' win 7 che't da^~m
<vubuntor518> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-07
<vubuntor470> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-09
<thang__> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor440> chao cac pro
<vubuntor440> xin giup minh cai driver wifi cho ubuntu 12.04
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor440> cam on cac pro truoc
<vubuntor440> minh cai xong ma khong nhan duoc driver wifi
<Stanley00> bạn gõ tiếng việt được không? :|
<vubuntor440> khong duoc ban oi
<vubuntor440> tai vi minh moi cai ha khong biet chinh cho nao de go tieng viet nua
<vubuntor440> ma sao may minh cu dung hoai ha
<vubuntor002> xin may pro giup minh cai driver wifi
<vubuntor002> minh ko biet lenh nhu the nao
<vubuntor002> co ai giup voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: chịu khó chờ đi bạn, trong khi chờ đợi bạn tìm hiểu cách cài bộ gõ tiếng việt như link bên dưới nha
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor002> ko vao duoc ban oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: search google cách cài ibus-unikey đi bạn, trang wiki đó down rồi :(
<vubuntor002> lenh cai wifi kia
<vubuntor002> khong ai biet lenh cai wifi het ha
<vubuntor180> co ai giup minh lam sao de go tieng viet co dau duoc khong
<vubuntor180> thank truoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: bạn cài ibus-unikey vào nha
<vubuntor180> lenh sao vay ban
<vubuntor180> roi minh go kieu taless
<Stanley00> vubuntor180: bạn mở ubuntu software center lên mà cài, lệnh gì ở đây?
<vubuntor036> help minh voi
<vubuntor036> khong cai duoc driver wifi
<vubuntor036> co ai khong giup voi
<vubuntor036> cuu voi cac ban oi
<vubuntor369> ê
<vubuntor369> chào mọi người
<vubuntor369> có ai rành về Cestos5 không vậy? cho mình xin hỏi chút
<vubuntor369> mình đã cài được centos 5.10 lên virtualbox
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor053> alo
<vubuntor053> có người không vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor053: nói chung là chả có ai đâu
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor053> hì hì
<vubuntor053> mấy người trong room này là hỗ trợ của diễn đàn ah bạn
<vubuntor053> giờ này chắc mọi người ăn cơm hết rồi, 8h quay lại hỏi kinh nghiệm cài vs sử dụng lampp trên centos5
<vubuntor053> mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor053> hi
<CoconutCrab> 3
<vubuntor053> bạn cho mình hỏi chút về centos dc ko
<CoconutCrab> bạn muốn biết gì?
<vubuntor053> mình muốn cài web server lên centos5.10
<_electr0n_> google "cài web server lên centos 5.10"
<_electr0n_> :3
<vubuntor053> cũng có search trên mạng tài liệu, có thử setup lampp rồi
<CoconutCrab> vậy?
<vubuntor053> nhưng vẫn mơ màng, ko controll dc
<CoconutCrab> và chính xác là mắc cái gì?
<vubuntor053> không rõ đã cài đủ hết chưa nữa
<vubuntor053> mình cài trên virtualbox
<vubuntor053> không biết cái apche mặc định của centos khi mình cài thêm xapp 1.8 vào thì nó bị ảnh hưởng gì ko?
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại là sau 6 câu, mình vẫn chưa hiểu là bạn đang mắc cái gì
<vubuntor053> sorry, vì mất thời gian của bạn. Hình như mình cài thiếu PHP myadmin, giờ đang mò thêm
<CoconutCrab> okay
<_Tux_> vubuntor053: là sysadmin?
<vubuntor053> không chạy dc phpmyadmin
<vubuntor053> mình thử cài thêm php myadmin theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor053> http://sinhvienit.net/forum/cai-dat-apache-php-mysql-va-phpmyadmin-tren-centos.196418.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ Hướng dẫn Cài đặt Apache, PHP, MySQL, và phpMyAdmin trên CentOS. ] - sinhvienit.net
<vubuntor053> vì mình có cài xampp trước rồi
<_electr0n_> vubuntor053: cần cài web server vì mục đích gì?
<_electr0n_> đồ án?
<_electr0n_> bài tập?
<_electr0n_> :3
<vubuntor053> cho vps
<_electr0n_> bạn này hình như luôn có những câu trả lời không khớp với câu hỏi
<_electr0n_> =))
<vubuntor053> mình cài cho VPS
<vubuntor053> để chạy web
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn có kinh nghiệm làm web trên win/ISS rồi?
<vubuntor053> có rồi
<vubuntor053> vài  năm làm web cũng biết chút
<vubuntor053> vì chưa bao giờ đụng đến ubuntu
<vubuntor053> mà giờ dùng share host thấy không ổn
<vubuntor053> nên sáng giờ mò cài dc mỗi centos5 lên máy ảo
<vubuntor053> còn web server thì hơi mù
<vubuntor053> trong lúc nói chuyện có gì thì bỏ qua dùm nha, thật lòng muốn chia sẻ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> không có vấn đề gì
<CoconutCrab> vậy trước giờ bạn đã làm trên những nền tảng/công nghệ nào?
<vubuntor053> chỉ làm code php trên win
<vubuntor053> có triển khai lên host linux, dùng cpanel quản trị
<vubuntor053> bạn nào có skype không, giúp mình dc không
<vubuntor053> bận hết rồi, không ai giúp cả
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> ở đây chủ yếu giải quyết vướng mắc cụ thể
<CoconutCrab> còn chung chung kiểu kia nên đưa lên forum hay facebook
<CoconutCrab> ở đây chỉ hỗ trợ kiểu 'tàu nhanh' thôi
<vubuntor053> bạn có thể teamview qua xem dùm dc ko
<vubuntor053> mất time của các bạn rồi, dù sao cũng cảm ơn nha,
<_Tux_> mịa
<_Tux_> bác lúc nãy suốt ngày
<CoconutCrab> thôi, người ta cũng lịch sự mà
<_Tux_> mình nhớ câu hỏi đấy hỏi đi hỏi lại
<_Tux_> cả tháng trước rồi
<vubuntor145> a lo
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor145> anh chi cho em hoi cach chia o cung trong ubuntu voi a
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài gparted nhé
<vubuntor145> may em moi mua cai HDH ubuntu
<vubuntor145> em muon chuyen sang cai Win
<vubuntor145> nhung ko biet cach lam
<CoconutCrab> à
<vubuntor145> cai Gparted nhu the nao a?
<CoconutCrab> ra hàng nó cài cho
<vubuntor145> cái này không tự cài được hả a?
<CoconutCrab> à, tự cài được
<CoconutCrab> nhưng có vẻ bạn muốn vứt ubuntu đi chỉ dùng win
<vubuntor145> vì từ trước tới h em cũng mới dùng mỗi Win
<vubuntor145> giờ dùng ubuntu ko quen
<CoconutCrab> thì bạn ra hàng bảo nhờ cài cho là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor145> có lẽ phải thế thô ạ
<vubuntor145> chứ em mày mò cả tối nhưng hết cách rồi
<vubuntor145> hix
<vubuntor145> cảm ơn anh nhe
<_Tux_> tội nghiệp
<vubuntor145> =.=
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-10
<vubuntor408> chao cac ban
<vubuntor408> cac ban cho minh hoi : cai ubuntu tren wubi
<vubuntor408> minh chi co 1 phan vung la o C
<vubuntor408> dang chay win XP
<vubuntor408> cai ubuntu bang wubi len tren o C luon co dc ko ?
<vubuntor408> < xin loi vi may minh ko co bo go tieng Viet >
<OfficeCrab> được
<vubuntor408> thanks. Nhung minh doc tai lieu tren mang thi sau khi bam INSTALL thi no se bat dau cai
<vubuntor408> va hien ra 1 cua so yeu cau khoi dong lai may
<vubuntor408> nhung tren thuc te, sau khi minh bam INSTALL thi cua so no bien dau mat tieu
<vubuntor408> ko hien len cua so yeu cau khoi dong lai may
<vubuntor408> vay la do may minh hay do van de nao khac ?
<vubuntor408> trong CONTROL PANEL, ubuntu chi co 1.56MB
<OfficeCrab> cái wubi nó không phải lúc nào cũng chạy đâu
<vubuntor408> Cam on nhieu. Cho minh hoi cau nua : Minh da tai file ISO cua ubuntu ve may
<vubuntor408> nhung ko dc chep ra USB hoac DVD ( vi may cua cong ty )
<vubuntor408> vay co cach nao cai dat truc tiep ubuntu len may ko ??? ( may chi co 1 phan vung C )
<OfficeCrab> không rõ lắm, chưa thử bao giờ
<vubuntor408> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor373> Chào mọi người. Mình đang dùng Xubuntu 13, khi xem video định dạng MPEG-4 (máy mình chủ yếu là định dạng này) thì có video xem được hết, có video xem được 1 phần rồi báo lỗi "GStreamer Backend error: could not decode stream". Mình có search trên mạng về cái lỗi này nhưng không thấy, bạn nào có thể chỉ mình hướng giải quyết không? Thanks...
<Stanley00> khả năng là file của bạn bị lỗi?
 * _Tux_ gật gật đầu
<vubuntor373> ok, tks cậu, để mình download lại video
<vubuntor776> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor776> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor776> mình có cái pc cài ubuntu
<vubuntor776> giờ khởi động lên nó đứng ở màn hình có logo ubuntu
<vubuntor776> do mình cài lại cái driver vga
<vubuntor776> nên giờ bị vậy
<vubuntor776> giờ phải giải quyết làm sao ? mình ko muốn cài lại máy
<vubuntor776> mình tính làm cái live cd nhưng lại ko biết ubuntu mình dùng là version nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor776: bạn dùng VGA nào
<vubuntor776> mình ko rõ
<vubuntor776> vì vga onboard
<vubuntor776> nhưng độ phân giải chỉ có 800x600, mà màn hình mình 23 inch
<vubuntor776> nên dùng lệnh để cài
<_Tux_> onboard nào?
<vubuntor776> lệnh sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<vubuntor776> chờ tí mình xem
<_Tux_> gói đó mặc định được cài rồi
<_Tux_> cần gì phải cài nữa
<vubuntor776> mình xem tài liệu thì thấy
<vubuntor776> SM712 is a video chip from Silicon Motion, Inc (SMI). It is one in SMI‘s LynxEM family. It is PCI  2.1 compliant with the standard PCI 33MHz & 66 MHz PCI Master/Slave interface.
<vubuntor776> vì màn hình lớn mà độ phân giải chỉ có duy nhất 800x600 nhìn rất xấu
<vubuntor068> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-11
<lewtds> có chiến sỹ nào ở HN đi xe đạp đua/địa hình k? Chiều mai /me mượn :D
<CoconutCrab> không ( . -  .)
<lewtds> :<
 * _Tux_ vác con xe thồ ra
<_Tux_> lewtds: mượn hem
<lewtds> = )
<_Tux_> con này chở được 3 tạ hàng là ít
<lewtds> đùa hay thật đấy?
<_Tux_> lewtds: đùa chú làm gì
<_Tux_> lewtds: chú biết xe ngày xưa tải đạn hem
<_Tux_> nó đấy
 * _Tux_ nhà còn một chiếc
<lewtds> =)))))))
<lewtds> xong /me thồ _Tux_ một vòng hồ Tây cảm tạ :v
<_Tux_> 1 vòng Hồ Tây khoảng ~20km
<_Tux_> xe thồ đi với tốc độ lớn hơn đi bộ 1 tí
<CoconutCrab> 14 km thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-12
<vubuntor420> cho e hỏi tại sao e ở nước Nga ko thể vào trang ubuntu này được mặc dù rất muốn vào:!
<vubuntor420> e vào diễn đàn thì bị chặn... hic hic
<Tux|Windoof> cha chả
<Tux|Windoof> phone bây giờ 2G RAM nhan nhản
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<n2i> 1 person in room :|
<vubuntor753> ai huong dan minh go tieng viet trong ubunto voi, or gui link cho minh cung dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: bạn dùng Ubuntu phiên bản nào?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-05
<vubuntor683> có bác nào biết lỗi này fix thế nào ko error in Tightvnc viewwer : no connection could be made because the target machince actively refused it
<Stanley00> vubuntor683: chạy vncserver trên target machine và mở port/làm cho target machine không refuse nữa
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor683> mình ko biết gì vế ubuntu cả vứa mua con vps ubuntu trên digitalocean , làm theo cái bài hướng dẫn này http://cnetvn.com/2013/09/06/huong-dan-setup-vnc-de-remote-desktop-cho-vps-ubuntu-12-va-bao-mat/ , lúc đầu vào được giờ bị refuse hoài
<SuperLuserv3> [ Hướng dẫn setup VNC để remote desktop cho VPS Ubuntu 12 và bảo mật - ] - cnetvn.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor683: 1/ Kiểm tra xem vnc trên server đã chạy chưa?
<Stanley00> vubuntor683: 2/ Kiểm tra firewall xem có chặn port của vnc server chưa?
<Stanley00> vubuntor683: cách làm thì google hộ /me vì /me không biết.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-08
<vubuntor415> có anh nào còn thức ko
<vubuntor415> em hỏi tí
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-11
<vubuntor337> xin loi co ai khong giup minh van de ve may in voi a
<vubuntor337> minh moi cai ubuntu 14 nhung khi ket noi voi may in fujixerox 3065 thi driver ko co san, nen minh chon recoment thi no khong in duoc
<vubuntor337> a chị ơi có ai không ạ, giúp mình với
<vubuntor337> làm sao để cài đặt và in được máy in fujixerox 3065 trên ubuntu 14 ạ
<vubuntor032> em dùng lệnh sudo sh ./nxp-7.5.2357-pro-310086-cr.run
<vubuntor032> bị báo lỗi no such file or directory
<vubuntor032> file này em để trong desktop và trong thư mục /src đều bị như vậy?
<vubuntor032> Ai biết giúp đỡ em với
<vubuntor337> có ai rành về máy in trên ubuntu cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor337> em muốn cài driver cho máy in fujixerox 3065 mà ko đc
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-13
<vubuntor843> máy tính asus cài ubuntu 14.04.2, khi khởi động không vào desktop
<vubuntor843> nhưng khi tắt máy bằng cách rút nguồn và khởi động lại thì vào được
<vubuntor843> ai có thể giúp
<vubuntor843>  máy tính asus cài ubuntu 14.04.2, khi khởi động không vào desktop, nhưng khi tắt máy bằng cách rút nguồn và khởi động lại thì vào được. AI có thế giúp tôi
<vubuntor843>  máy tính asus cài ubuntu 14.04.2, khi khởi động không vào desktop, nhưng khi tắt máy bằng cách rút nguồn và khởi động lại thì vào được. AI có thế giúp tôi
<vubuntor843> ??????????
<MrTuxHdb> ??????
<MrTuxHdb> ??????
<MrTuxHdb> ????
<vubuntor843>  máy tính asus cài ubuntu 14.04.2, khi khởi động không vào desktop, nhưng khi tắt máy bằng cách rút nguồn và khởi động lại thì vào được. AI có thế giúp tôi
<MrTuxHdb> ??????
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor843: cứ repeat cái message đấy 1000 lần
<MrTuxHdb> sẽ có người giúp
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor843> thôi đi ông
<vubuntor843> không giúp thì thôi
 * MrTuxHdb nhòm thấy kiểu repeat message liên tục là đã éo cảm tình rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-14
<vubuntor526> xin chào
<lewtds> hi vubuntor526
<vubuntor526> mình mới tìm hiểu ubuntu
<vubuntor526> chưa biết sử dụng sao
<vubuntor526> các dòng lệnh thế nào
<lewtds> bạn có đọc được tiếng Anh k?
<vubuntor526> và dùng bản cài đặt nào tốt
<CoconutCrab> bạn mua máy về người ta cài sẵn hả? :3
<vubuntor526> tiếng anh mình rất tồi
<vubuntor526> không
<vubuntor526> mình đang dùng windows
<vubuntor526> giờ muốn chuyển xang ubuntu học và tìm hiểu
<vubuntor526> mọi người giúp đỡ mình nhé
<CoconutCrab> sao bạn muốn chuyển qua vậy?
<vubuntor526> mình muốn học và tìm hiểu
<quydo> để MrTux trợ giúp nha
<quydo> triệu hồi MrTuxHdb
<vubuntor526> rất cảm ơn mọi người
 * MrTuxHdb chịu
<MrTuxHdb> không giúp nổi bạn nào không đọc được Tiếng Anh
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor526: sinh viên?
<vubuntor526> không
<vubuntor526> mình đi làm rồi
<MrTuxHdb> thế bạn làm ngành gì?
<vubuntor526> mình làm cơ khí động lực
<quydo> Tiếng anh, bạn đọc viết cơ bản là đc, thì học dễ dàng hơn nhiều
 * MrTuxHdb đẩy vubuntor526 qua cho CoconutCrab 
<quydo> triệu hồi CoconutCrab
<vubuntor526> tiếng anh mình cũng biết cơ bản
<quydo> thế chịu khó search xem
<vubuntor526> không hiểu rõ lắm
<quydo> tiếng việt
<quydo> làm cách nào dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor526> nhưng cũng gọi là hơi hơi 1 chút xíu
<quydo> how to use Ubuntu
<quydo> kiểu thế
<quydo> bạn định tìm gì tieegns viết
<quydo> translate ra tiếng anh
<quydo> rồi hỏi Google
<quydo> kết bạn với nó đi
<quydo> mark as closed friend ak
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor526> oh
<vubuntor526> thanks everyone!
<vubuntor526> bye!!
<lewtds_> tài liệu tiếng Việt vừa thiếu vừa hay sai
<quydo> dỗi òy
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor726> hiện bộ nhớ ubuntu e đang để là 40gb và thấy khi chạy nó khá lag. h e muốn tăng bộ nhớ nó lên 100gb thì làm ntn a
<lewtds> lag k liên quan đến dung lượng ổ cứng nhé
<vubuntor726> vậy e phải làm ntn cho đỡ lag a :? bios máy là UEFI, ram 8gb
<lewtds> lag như thế nào? lúc nào cũng lag hay chỉ khi làm một số thao tác nào đó?
<lewtds> lúc lag thì máy đang dùng bao nhiêu GB ram?
<lewtds> RAM, CPU và card đồ họa là những thứ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến lag
<vubuntor726> chỉ làm 1 số thao tác thì nó khá là hay đơ. Ví dụ như lúc cài 1 app nào đấy trong cửa hàng thì màn hình bị đơ mất khoảng 10s
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-15
<vubuntor913> :'(
<vubuntor924> Có ai ol k ạ
<lewtds> hi vubuntor924
<vubuntor924> :'(
<vubuntor924> end
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor924> ủa
<MrTuxHdb> ủa gì
<vubuntor924> Chào bạn?
<MrTuxHdb> and?
<vubuntor924> Bạn có thể giúp mình đc k ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> giải trình nhiều hầy
<MrTuxHdb> cần giúp gì thì nói ra thôi
<vubuntor924> Tại lần đầu vào trang web này nên bwox ngỡ
<vubuntor924> Mình cài ubuntu vào máy ảo. Nhưng cài xong rồi ubuntu lại k hiện thanh panel hay gì hết. Chỉ hiện cái màn hình thôi. Ngoài ra k có gì hết
<vubuntor924> Mặc dù mình đã thử nhiều phiên bản và thử câu lệnh rồi mà vẫn không đc
<lewtds> vubuntor924: bạn cài ubuntu bản nào? cài trên phần mềm máy ảo nào?
<lewtds> ubuntu mặc định không cài driver tăng tốc 3D cho các máy ảo nên giao diện sẽ rất giật
<vubuntor924> mình đã cài bản 15.10 và máy vm bản 11. Sau đó mình thử bản 14.04. nhưng vẫn k đc. nên mình đã thử vm 10 nhưng vẫn k đc.
<lewtds> vm là vmware?
<lewtds> hay virtualbox?
<CactusCrab> yup yup
<vubuntor924> dạ đúng rồi ạ
<vubuntor924> vmware
<lewtds> thế nó vẫn boot lên
<lewtds> nhưng chỉ hiện hình nền thôi?
<lewtds> hay là đen xì luôn?
<vubuntor924> Đúng rồi bạn
<vubuntor924> hiện hình nền thôi
<lewtds> có truy cập được terminal không?
<vubuntor924> đc bạn
<lewtds> nhấn phải vào màn hình có ra gì k?
<lewtds> nếu vào được terminal thì thử cài thêm driver của Vmware xem
<lewtds> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525
<vubuntor924> kiểu như là chỉ hiện màn hình chính nhưng k hiện thanh panel gì hết. Nhưng rơ rơ chuột bấm đại thì nó vẫn xuất hiện mấy cái office hoặc là folder
<vubuntor924> trên màn hình chính thì có thể bấm chuột ơphair và hiện bình thường
<lewtds> CactusCrab: zoom problem?
<vubuntor924> chỉ có điều là k thấy thanh panel thôi
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: driver problem
<MrTuxHdb> vmware is too old
<lewtds> vubuntor924: nhấn phím Windows có hiện ra danh sách các phần mềm đã cài k?
<CactusCrab> er, tốt hơn đừng cài vào vmware
<vubuntor924> Đây là lần đầu mình sử dụng ubuntu nên chưa rõ lắm. Nhưng mình mượn máy bạn mình cài vào bản vmware và ubuntu thì lại đc. Chỉ có máy mình là k đc
<lewtds> yup, thá»­ virtualbox xem
<vubuntor924> Thầy bắt cài vmware. Mình học linux :'( Nên không rõ về nhưng k biết gì nhiều lắm
<lewtds> vubuntor924: không ảnh hưởng gì hết
<lewtds> vmware hay virtualbox cũng chỉ là máy ảo
<lewtds> cần gì phải cứng nhắc thế?
<vubuntor924> à. Vậy hả bạn
<vubuntor924> Để mình thử xem sao
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: nà
<CactusCrab> highly legit
<MrTuxHdb> học thì thầy bảo gì phải nghe lấy nhá
<MrTuxHdb> bật thầy là tạch môn ngay
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> lol
<vubuntor924> Nhưng bạn chỉ thì dễ hiểu hơn thầy
<vubuntor924> =))
<lewtds> may mà /me chưa bh phải học
<CactusCrab> well, that went dark fast
<vubuntor924> oh. hahaha
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-16
 * CactusCrab tu nước giếng ừng ực
#ubuntu-vn 2017-01-11
<vubuntor731> chỗ này h vắng teo ta
#ubuntu-vn 2019-01-09
<meimei> chỗ này h lèo tèo phèo òi ta
